#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-08
<m477> Enlik: juz dziala, collections i Counter() nie dzialal bo jest od 2.7
<Enlik> m477: a, czyli w takim wypadku faktycznie trza bylo zaktualizowac
<Enlik> kul
<m477> tak mi powiedzeli
<m477> katolicki uniwersytet lubelski?
<Enlik> w zasadzie chodzilo o „cool”
<yanightmare> Hej !
<yanightmare> Czymu nikogo gada tutaj ? :(
<m477> wat
<anemus> in no razuma iź w Polszie yst nigt
<DaZ> lolco
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> Cześć!
<tar-gz> Ma ktoś z Was moze konta na samu.pl?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nawet gdyby ktoś miał to i tak pewnie nie da zapki <:
<tar-gz> TheNumb: nie chce inva. Tylko samu wczoraj  fincha stawiał
<tar-gz> i cos chyba popsuł
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> tar-gz: to pisz do niego?
<TheNumb> O północy był na #rootnode to może jeszcze teraz go złapiesz.
<Wizard> tadaaam
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Wilczek> Hej :3
<qermit> cycki++
<m477> qermit: ? :(
<qermit> m477: wolisz siusiaczki?
<m477> a o co chodzi
<m477> qermit: DO WANT :]
<qermit> o to że lubię cycki
<Wilczek> cycki--
<Wilczek> siusiaki++
<Wilczek> :P
<TheNumb> Ooo... homoś :3
<Wilczek> :3
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Ale widać, że nie jesteś weteranem kanału :)
<qermit> gejuchom mówimy stanowcze i zdecydowane nie
<TheNumb> Wilczek: Ale widać, że nie jesteś weteranem kanału :)
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Tutaj się jakiś czas temu kilka osób ujawniło :)
<TheNumb> Wilczek: nie było mnie tutaj 12 dni :<
<TheNumb> Dobra, ja spadam kalibrować baterię...
<TheNumb> Narta.
<Wizard> Wilczek, preferencje seksualne proponuję zostawić w domu/łóżku czy gdzie tam dokonujesz wyczynów
 * Wizard nietolerancyjny
<Wizard> ;P
<test2> czedsc
<test2> pomoze ktos z naprawa dysku
<test2> sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<test2> [sudo] password for test2:
<test2> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<test2> e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read podczas próby otworzenia /dev/sda1
<test2> Czy to może jest partycja zerowej długości?
<test2> poartycja ma 1,36 tb
<test2> dajac naprawa z gparted mam cosd takiego
<test2> nie wiem co teraz mozna zrobic jeszcze
<qermit> Wizard: własnie, jeszcze rza powie że jest hard gejem i go kopiemy ;)
<qermit> test2: przełącz na angielskie komunikaty
<test2> jak
<test2> sama partycje widac
<test2> http://wklejto.pl/102633
<test2> w fdisk
<test2> z gparted daje napraw to komunikat jak w linku
<test2> Czy to może jest partycja zerowej długości?
<test2> :)
<test2> jak sie zemienia zeby komunikaty w konsoli byly po angierlsku ?
<Ashiren24> a cos ciekawego masz na tej partycji?
<qermit> test2:
<qermit> LC_ALL=C mkfs....
<test2> to jest cale polecenie ?
<qermit> dob4ra nie ważne
<Ashiren24> LC_ALL=C sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<qermit> powiedz jeszcze raz co zrobiłeś wcześniej
<test2> nic wtalem rano komp byl zwieszony
<test2> po restarcie jeden dysk nie moze byc zamontowany
<test2> jest tam swap i partycxja z danymi
<test2> system odpalilem pomijajac montowaniew
<qermit> http://www.linuxinsight.com/fixing-attempt-to-read-block-from-filesystem-error.html\
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3l8n5ur> (at www.linuxinsight.com)
<qermit> http://www.linuxinsight.com/fixing-attempt-to-read-block-from-filesystem-error.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3thyyt5> (at www.linuxinsight.com)
<test2> to nie robi roznyc ze ten pierwszy link to Ext2 a partycja MA Ext3
<Ashiren24> ext3 to ext2 z journalingiem
<qermit> nie
<test2> acha ok
<qermit> Ashiren24: to nie to samo
<Ashiren24> ke?
<qermit> albe zestaw narzędzi jest ten sam
<test2> ok
<test2> tylkoze pierwszaer komenda z tej strony daje u mnie to samo u kogos ze recovering
<test2> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1
<test2> test2@dom-server:~$ LS_ALL=C sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1
<test2> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<test2> e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read podczas próby otworzenia /dev/sda1
<test2> Czy to może jest partycja zerowej długości?
<Ashiren24> a wczesniej dzialalo?
<Szatan> test2: jesteś pewnien  że dysk nie ma badblocków?
<qermit> test2: zawsze możesz użyć jeszcze livecd z programem do odzyskiwania partycji
<test2> nie wiem dysk w miare nowy wytdaje mi sie ze ten kabelet serialk  ata sie poruszyl co moglo byc powodem
<test2> mam odlalonego kompa
<test2> jaki program do odzyskiwania partycji
<test2> nie wiem czy ma badbloki bo zaden program ktowy mam - gparted iu ten palimpset
<test2> nie umieja sprawdzic partycji
<test2> widza ja ale komunikat ten sam
<Matan[M]> bry
<Szatan> eh, Hirens Boot CD -> hard disk tools -> MHDD -> SCAN -> CTRL + enter
<qermit> test2: moze nie masz tego dysku :E
<test2> jak nie mam dysku
<test2> skoro go widac
<test2> gparted podaje wielkosc partycji
<Szatan> qermit: niech tak zrobi tak jak myślę
<test2> taki dysk sicagnac ?
<test2> Hirens Boot CD
<test2> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/zrzutekranua.png/
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc`> hmm, niby lag 4,47 a przekliniak od razu odpowiada
<Szatan> test2: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.14.0.zip
<Stirlitz> "Tymczasem użytkownicy dotkniętych serwisów mogli wylewać swoje żale na Twitterze, a niektórzy nawet zrobili coś niesłychanego – wyszli na dwór."
<Wizard> Stirlitz, to odnośnie czego
<Stirlitz> Wizard, odnośnie "chmurokalipsy"
<Stirlitz> http://webhosting.pl/Pioruny.groza.chmurom.centra.danych.Microsoftu.i.Amazonu.zalatwione.przez.zwykla.burze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cbxn22> (at webhosting.pl)
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> do przewidzenia
<anemus> duży Titanic - dużo ofiar, dużo małych stateczków - mało ofiar
<Wilczek> Jest ktoś?
<Szatan> nie?
<Wilczek> Jak zainstalować GRUBa z poziomu LiveCD Ubuntu?
<Admc`> Wilczek: a sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Admc`> ?
<Admc`> AFAIR tak się instaluje gruba
<anemus> z live na zainstalowany system?
<Wilczek> anemus: Tak
<gjm> noo
<Wilczek> Admc`: Is /dev mounted ;P ?
<gjm> tylko partycje podmontować
<Wilczek> gjm: Wiem, tylko gdzie i jak?
<Admc`> Wilczek: z menu miejsca?
<anemus> a nie trzeba było chrootnąć tego?
<gjm> to do naprawienia
<gjm> bodajże
<gjm> Wilczek: mount?
<Admc`> `g przywracanie gruba 2
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Przywracanie GRUBa 2 na Ubuntu 9.10 « Tweetless's Blog: <http://tweetless.wordpress.com/2009/12/05/przywracanie-gruba-2-na-ubuntu-9-10/>
<anemus> gjm: ale jak już masz instancje na dysku to jest naprawianie
<Admc`> Wilczek: ↑↑↑
<Wilczek> Admc`: Nie przywracanie
<Admc`> Wilczek: to przywracanie pomaga na ponownej instalacji gruba
<Admc`> więc będzie działać
<Admc`> u kolegi tak zrobiłem i działa
<Wilczek> Z tym, że partycję /boot mam osobną
<Wilczek> To użyć /dev/sda1 (/boot) czy /dev/sda2 (/)?
<Admc`> Wilczek: /boot
<anemus> nie prawda
<anemus> montujesz partycję systemową
<anemus> i wszystkie pseudo fs-y
<anemus> chrootujesz
<Wilczek> Chyba nieprawda :P
<Admc`> Wilczek: a tak wgl to po co ci /boot?
<Wilczek> Dla jaj ;D
<Wilczek> Zawsze robiłem /boot osobno
<Admc`> *facepaw*
<anemus> po chroot instalujesz groob na sdx
<Wilczek> Dobra, popróbuję
<anemus> groob sobie znajdzie obrazy w boot
<anemus> g8rub
<anemus> *grub
<gjm> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Wilczek> Dobra, wywalam /boot, będzie łatwiej
<anemus> Wilczek dlaczego? to nic nie zmienia
<anemus> gjm podał ci jak wygenerować nowy konfig, w poradniku masz jak instalnąć co będzie miało identyczny skutek
<Wilczek> EOT, narazie wystarczy, będę próbował :)
<Wilczek> Dzięki za pomoc
<anemus> W sumie ja muszę mieć osobny boot bo mam partycje szyfrowane
<Wilczek> :3
<anemus> uroki używania laptoka z firmowymi danymi
<anemus> które sprawiają, że u mnie gruba sobie nie zreperuję tak łatwo ;/
<Wilczek> ;|
<Admc`> anemus: po co szyfrować całą partycję, nie wystarczy ci jeden folder? Męczysz tak procka
<anemus> Admc nie, nie wystarczy.
<Wilczek> anemus: Masz rację, trzeba zaszyfrować dwa foldery
<Wilczek> No bo nie będziesz trzymał pornuchów razem z fakturami ;D
<anemus> Wilczek: no przecież, to byłby profan pornuchów
<anemus> na poważnie, to dane, konfigi, klucze i soft nie umieszczę w jednym folderze by ładnie działało
<anemus> a procek wcale się nie męczy
<anemus> heh, nie widzieliście jak it męczy lapki zwykłych śmiertelników
<przemo> witam
<Wilczek> [root@ubuntu /]# sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Wilczek> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Wilczek> df: Uwaga: nie można przeczytać tablicy zamontowanych systemów plików
<Wilczek> df: Uwaga: nie można przeczytać tablicy zamontowanych systemów plików
<Wilczek> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Wilczek> Wszystko zrobiłem jak w tym poradniku, który podał Admc`
<przemo> witam
<przemo> moj kolega ma maly problem z ubuntu 11.04
<PoKrAk> to pa ph`a :D
<PoKrAk> to ma ph`a :D miało byc :D
<Wilczek> :D
<przemo> zainstalował ten remix forumowiczow forum.ubuntu.pl, i przy kazdym uruchomeniu pokazuje się okienko "wystapily problemy z dyskiem twardym", czy cos
<przemo> mozna zrobic, zeby sie nie pokazywalo i nie wkurzalo?
<Wilczek> Remix forumowiczów... ;f
<Wilczek> Czy coś to ty se weź
<Wilczek> Dokładny komunikat podaj
<Wilczek> :)
<przemo> "Wystąpiły problemy z dyskiem twardym"
<przemo> i przyciski: sprawdź, anuluj, ok
<Wilczek> To sprawdź :3
<anemus> Wilczek: można było jeszcze uruchomić gruba i w jego shellu poszukać stage1 ale nie pamiętam jak to było dokładnie
<Wilczek> Ja teraz wychodzę, później nad tym pomyślę :*
<przemo> tylko jak klikam "Sprawdź", to uruchamia się niby menedzer urzadzen ale nic nie pokazuje
<tar-gz> Używa ktoś z Was putty?
<Admc`> tar-gz: ja używam czasami a co?
<Admc`> tylko na windowsie używam, bo wolę openssh
<tar-gz> Admc`: http://i.imgur.com/E5mXV.jpg <- zobacz co mi z fincha zrobiło
<Admc`> tar-gz: ustaw w configu fincha żeby zamiast ładnych obramowań używalo generic-ascii (jeśli się da)
<Admc`> większość programów CLI ma taką opcję
<tar-gz> ale ja  lubie ładne obramowania!
<Admc`> no to użyj innego klienta SSH albo pogrzeb w ustawianiach putty
<Admc`> może masz terminal ustawiony na inny nić VT-8
<Admc`> 0
<tar-gz> jest Vtx?
<tar-gz> VT8?
<Admc`> możliwe, nie pamiętam nazw terminalów
<Admc`> ważne że irssi działa i mc działa ;)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: ustaw w putty kodowanie utf-8 i bedzue dobrze
<Wilczek> PoKrAk: To nic nie da, PuTTY po prostu tak wyświetla ramki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile danych kosztuje utrzymanie polaczenia gprs/edge przez godzine? mam na mysli jakies keepalive, etc, zakladajac, ze sam nic a nic nie wysylam/odbieram
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i co ile musze wysylac keepalive, zeby mnie z twoim nie rozlaczalo
<PoKrAk> gówno prawda
<PoKrAk> mi wyswietla dobrze
<PoKrAk> standarto we ustawienia i kodowanie utf8 i wsio jest ok
<gjm> u mnie też
<Admc`> tar-gz: znalazłem
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/AQ7Iv.png
<Admc`> wejdź w translation i wybierz "poor man's line drawing"
<Admc`> a jednak nie ;D
<Admc`> dalej wygląda dupnie
<Admc`> echo_style=both;alias precmd 'echo $cwd:q >>/tmp/mc-admc/mc.pipe.78096;kill -STOP $$'
<Admc`> co to jest :/
<Admc`> zasze jak zrobię remote detach to mi irssi wysyła coś takiego
<Admc`> echo_style=both;alias precmd 'echo $cwd:q >>/tmp/mc-admc/mc.pipe.79199;kill -STOP $$'
<Admc`> lol
<qermit> gjm: tmux?
<gjm> qermit: tak
<qermit> i co w nim jest nie tak
<gjm> no nic, pokazuje okej właśnie :)
<anemus> phonon potrzebuje pulse, czy ma jakiś prymitywny mikser?
<Wizard> nie wymawiaj przy mnie nazwy tego gówna
<m477> phonon?
<anemus> Wizard Wizard - dlatego nie napisałem fonetycznie ;
<anemus> brr lagi do shella mnie wykończą
<anemus> m477: no
<Vorbis^> m477, w sensie czy miksuje kilka appsów?
<m477> ?
<Vorbis^> tfu anemus
<Vorbis^> nicki mi sie pomyliły
<anemus> tia
<thewanderer1> z tego, co wiem, phonon może działać z backendem Pulse albo normalnie po ALSA
<Vorbis^> ale zmiksować to nie bardzo
<thewanderer1> nie wnikałem, jak to działa na ALSA, u mnie zawsze miksowało
<thewanderer1> (ale ogółem na alsie mi działa miksowanie, poza Phononem też)
<anemus> thewanderer1: bo pewnie masz sprzętowe
<thewanderer1> pewnie tak
<Wizard> thewanderer1, phonon za to nie działa tam, gdzie chciałbym żeby działał
<Wizard> na przykład na symbianie^1
<Wizard> kuwa jego ciam
<thewanderer1> a ALSA i dmix?
<anemus> thewanderer1: no nie najlepsze wyjście
<anemus> ech trzeba będzie tam pulse skoro to ma działać jako tako dla ZU
<anemus> Wizard: dalej próbujesz przerobić toster na HPC?
<anemus> pfu komórkę na smarthon
<Wizard> w pracy kazali, to nie mam wyjścia
<thewanderer1> ale na Symbianie? :/
<anemus> znaczy czemu to ma służyć?
<Wizard> zarabianiu pieniędzy
<Wizard> a czemu służy pisanie programów?
<karakar> witam
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam padniety dysk - zalatwiony nowy
<grek> jak skopiowac dane zeby sprobowac je potem odzyskac
<grek> ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia
<grek> ?
<anemus> sry, ten shell
<anemus> zależy jak masz uszkodzony dysk
<anemus> poczytaj o dd
<AndroUser> hello
<bikstopa> hello
<Wizard> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/7/9888/z9888537X,Yingluck-Shinawatra-jest-siostra-obalonego-w-2006.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3zxgkl7> (at bi.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> premier Tajlandii
<Wizard> :|
<anemus> U nas mamy brzydkiego kaczora D., albo kiedyś jeszcze brzydszą kaczkę J.
<Wizard> no kuwa
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl jak zrobic takie cos: mam urzadzenie polaczone z routerem. na ten kabel chhce wpiqc kompa. tzn router-komp-urzadzenie koncowe. ma ktos pomysl jak naklatwiej podsluchiwac ruch pakietow?
<Wizard> kiedyś się Ukraińcy chwalili panią premier..
<Wizard> no ale tej nic nie przebije, jak na razie
<thewanderer1> bikstopa: 2 NIC'e, robisz bridge i sluchasz
<karakar> @bikstopa: zainstaluj jakiś sniffer
<bikstopa> nic?
<thewanderer1> karty sieciowe
<Wizard> network interface card
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> ej, może też sobie wybierzemy jakąś partię, co ma jakąś fajną laskę
<bikstopa> wlasnie o na to wpadlem ale jak zestawic brige?
<Wizard> i niech ją zrobią premierem
<Wizard> przynajmniej będzie na co popatrzeć, jak będzie kłamać w telewizji
<thewanderer1> bikstopa: brctl
<Wizard> thewanderer1++
<anemus> Wizard: ale nie taką angielską "piękność" jak Margaret ;P
<thewanderer1> dzięki, teraz jestem thewanderer2
<Wizard> anemus, albo niemiecką.. jak pani Angela
<Wizard> albo litewską, jak pani Daria..
<bikstopa> hmm. ok pokombinuje w domu
<Wizard> ;P
<bikstopa> wizard. kolega zaglada mi przez ramie w pracy. po twoich wywodach nie mozemy pracowac xd
<Wizard> no kuwa :)
<Wilczek> lol
<Wizard> Tajowie dobrze zrobili, że se taką laskę wybrali
<Wizard> teraz im polityka zagraniczna idzie pewnie zajebiście
<Wizard> jakby w Polsce taka była..
<Wizard> no popatrzcie, jedzie do Niemiec, tam ją obskakują, przemawia w Parlamencie Europejskim, nikt nie słucha, tylko patrzą jej w cycki
<Wizard> przyjmuje gości, a niech robi gafy, i tak wszyscy komentują jej tyłek i spódnicę
<DaZ> tylko te tajki mają taką wade, ze zdarza im sie byc mezczyznami
<DaZ> :f
<Wizard> opozycja nie będzie się mogła przyczepić, bo zaraz feministki zakrzyczą
<Wizard> same plusy
<Wizard> dajcie to na basha czy gdzieś, może ludzie podchwycą i będziemy mieli lepszy kraj :)
<DaZ> nawet na basza za cienkie :f
<anemus> Wizard: musiała by mieć jakiegoś chippendales do pary by Anielcia i inne mogły oko zawiesić
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dobrze gadasz
<Wizard> w dzisiejszych czasach liczą się cycki
<Wizard> cycki++
<anemus> cycki++
<anemus> `karma
<Przekliniak> anemus: Highest karma: "cycki" (8), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "thewanderer1" (1).  You (anemus) are ranked 8 out of 24.
<anemus> i wszystko jasne
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> idę sobie pograć
<Wizard> potem coś porzeźbię w żabie
<grek> anemus: dd  ?
<grek> ddrescue ?
<grek> da sie zainstalowac ubuntu z hdd ?
<grek> mam wybotowany z innego dysku kubuntu
<grek> i chcial bym zainstalowac na inny
<grek> nie moge odpalic z pendrive
<grek> zatrzymuje sie komp na validatind dma czy cos takiego
<grek> na tabelce czarnej biosu
<grek> a nie mam cd
<grek> w sumie hcodzi o ten program co nagrany jest na instalce
<grek> ubuntu / kubuntu
<grek> o nazwie (po uruchomieniu live) skrot na pulpicie - zainstaluj ubunu
<grek> co ten skrot uruchamia wie ktos ?
<Matan[M]> grek: instalator ubuntu?
<grek> tak
<grek> da sie go odpalic pewnie z normalnego ubuntu uruchomionego z dysku
<grek> ?
<grek> to jest jakas paczka jest synaptic albo gdzies ?
<grek> rozumiecie o co mi chodzi ?
<Matan[M]> boże chroń królową...
<office> chryste wroc do palestyny
<office> ubiquity
<grek> tyle ze nie duzo mi to da bo zainstalowac zainstaluje ale boot loadera nie zainstaluje pewnie / ew doda do tego z ktorego odpalony jest komp chyba ?
<Stirlitz> chroot i deboostrap
<office> jak bedziesz chcial to wszystko zainstalujesz
<grek> ale to tez nie odpala
<grek> sie
<grek> zainstalowalem paczki daje z konsoli ubiquity i nic
<grek> nie ma bledu nie ma okna nic
<grek> to jak do tego podejsc ? mam dysk podlaczony do ktorego chce zainstalowac kubuntu mam instalke ale nie mam jak wybotowac z biosu (fizycznie nie dziala)
<Wizard> znaczy w sensie masz płytkę?
<grek> tak mam ale nie botuje z niej
<Wizard> mhm
<grek> mam pendriva tez nie botuje  - komp ogolnie
<grek> mam 1 dysk  z zainstalowanym ubuntu
<Wizard> skąd ty wziąłeś taką płytkę, co nie bootuje?
<grek> i drugi nowy pusty
<grek> wypalilem sobie
<Wizard> z oficjalniej strony?
<grek> kubuntu x64
<grek> tak
<Wizard> komp taki zjebany jest, że nie umie nawet z płyty bótować?
<Wizard> hmm
<grek> tzn z pendrive nie umie
<Wizard> no nie wiem, ja bym podłączył dysk pod vboksa i uruchomił iso z vboksa
<grek> z plyty umie
<anemus> zła sekwencja w bios lub efi
<Wizard> efi.. lol
<Wizard> lololololol
<grek> ale z plyty kubuntu nie odpala sie - znika obraz
<grek> vboksa ?
<grek> virtualboxa ?
<anemus> Wizard: co, z nowymi intelami to prawie standard
<Wizard> anemus, przyznaj się, powiedziałeś tak tylko po to, żeby się pochwalić, że znasz efi :P
<Wizard> no nie gadaj :|
<Wizard> ja mam tu jakiegoś atoma, takiego do odgrzewania kotletów.. i chyba nie ma efi
<Wizard> znaczy była jakaś partycja obok windows 7 premium lager edition, co nazywała się efi cośtam..
<Wizard> ale poszła w przysłowiowe pizdu, razem z premium lager
<Wizard> grek, tak
<anemus> Wizard: ja no dobrze uefi ;P
<Wizard> w-f-i?
<Matan[M]> http://www.nintendo.pl/news/2011/08/jubileuszowy-koncert-the-legend-of-zelda
<grek> ok juz patrze, powiedzcie ustawie partycje jaki system plikow teraz najlepiej ext3, 4 ? btrfs ?
<Matan[M]> czemu u nas nigdy takie eventy się nie zdarzają
<grek> dysk 2 TB
<Wizard> ja bym zrobił ext4
<Wizard> brtfs kojarzy mi się z Bartem Simpsonem
<qermit> kurde znowu sieć na wydziale się psuje
<Wizard> jak to na wydziale
<Wizard> szewc w dziurawych butach chodzi
<Wizard> anemus, a co, nie stać cię było na jabłko, to rzeźbiłeś hackintoshe po nocach?
<grek> z odzyskiwaniem danych ext3 a 4 nie ma roznicy ?
<anemus> Wizard, nie trzeba hackintosha by uraczono cię takim wynalazkiem
<BlessJah> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 2 hours, 3 minutes, and 19 seconds ago: <jacekowski> tylko cegly nie maja OS
<Wilczek> xD
<grek> tyle ze jak w wirtualboxie
<grek> wskazaac
<grek> dysk wirtualny jako partycje a nie plik
<grek> bo jak wskaze jako plik to co mi z tego
<office> normalnie
<office> fizyczna partycje zamontuj
<grek> albo inaczej moze da sie instalerowi z cd dac urtuchomienie w bezpecznym trybie graficznym
<grek> partycje mam zamontowan
<grek> teraz zrobilem i jest tylko w menagerze dyskow on robi plik (jako partycje)
<grek> chyba ze mam jaka inna wetsje - mam nie ose tylko zwykly vbox
<grek> bo nie przechodzi instalacja tzn w kubuntu instalerze jest jedyna opcja uruchom - ale nie uruchamia sie podejzewam ze cos z grafika - monitor sie wylacza
<grek> grafika - nvidia 9500 1gb
<grek> zamontowac w systemie czy vboxie wskazac jako noscik
<grek> nosnik
<grek> a moze jakis net install czy cos moze one instaluja a nie uruchamiaja live - potem dam driver nvidi i bedzie szlo
<office> nie wiem w o ogole o co Ty walczysz ;)
<office> tak tylko z doskoku czytam po lepkach
<office> chcesz w virtualboxie ubuntu zaisntalowac czy co ?
<grek> acha pisalem - nie moge odpalic instalacji z cd bo wylacza sie monitor
<grek> niee
<DaZ> generalnie jak sie uprzesz to postawisz i maszyną wirtualna na fizycznym dysku
<office> to sobie sciagnij
<grek> na dysku mam na 1 dysku ubuntu, na drugim nic - nowy dysk - na nim chce zainstalowac ale nie moge odpalic z cd bo uruchamianie konczy sie wylaczeniem monitora (proboje kubuntu x64 zainstalowac)
<office> alternative
<DaZ> a nie ma juz jakiegos alternatywnego iso bez xow? [;
<office> i odpal w tekstowymn instalacje
<office> zreszta
<DaZ> wła.
<office> idzie na bank to odpalic ;)
<grek> moze ubuntu zadziala instalator on ma chyba instaluj a nie uruchom live
<grek> pewnie tak ale nie mam pojecia jak do tego to najmniejszy problem bo potem czeka mnie odzyskanie danych z 1,3 tb partycji
<office> jak odzyskiwanie
<grek> juz sie boje ale najpierw musi byc system postawiony
<office> ze poformatowany dysk
<office> i chccesz odzyskac z tych usunietych ? :)
<grek> bo padl mi dysk partycje sa widoczne zamontowac sie nie da, naprawic tez wszelkie komendy z netu nic nie daja smart mowi ze dysk padnety do wymiany
<grek> niee
<grek> mam 1 nowy dysk
<grek> 1 stary z systemem
<grek> 3 padniety
<grek> musze na nowy dac system zeby potem dane odzyskac bo nie mam jak 3 podlaczyc a danych jest tak duzo ze nie da sie zgrac dyski 1,5 + 2 + 1 TB
<grek> wiec 1 instalacja systemu na ten 2 TB nowy dysk i juz wtopa - nie idzie z cd, wlanie mysle ze jest jakis przelacznik zeby w bezpiecznym trybie graficznym instalowal albo tekstowo nawet ale nie znalazlem
<office> no jest
<office> trzeba escape nadusic przy bvootowaniu
<office> i bedziesz mial menu ;)
<grek> oo ok sproboje
<grek> nie dziala - ja mowie o instalatorze z cd - to ze sam system ma po wybraniu kernela to wiem ale instalator ? - klikam i nic zaczol sie ladowac po 10 sekundach monitor mowi nie ma sygnalu
<grek> cd cos czyta
<grek> ale po paru min przestaje monitor nie zaswieca sie ztr Fx
<grek> tez nie dziala zeby przejsc do innej konsoli tzn nie zapala monitora
<grek> acha ok wiem - wylaacze grafike zainstaluje z wbudowanego intela pewnie przejdzie tak
<grek> :)
<grek> no teraz idzie wgrywa sie kubuntu
<grek> a probowal ktos moze skonfigurowac multiseat ?
<office> multico  ?
<grek> multiseat
<grek> takie genialne cos zamieniajace kompa w terminale - mozesz podlaczyc np 2 monitory 2 klawiatury 2 myszy i dwi osoby pracuja sobie niezaleznie
<grek> genialne ale nie moge tego ustawic
<grek> mozna wiecej np. 5 niezaleznych ale ze sprzetem ciezko
<grek> najgorzej z grafika
<grek> zalecaja zeby byly 2 karty graficzne
<grek> ale podobno wielowyjsciowe tez pociagna -ale ciekzo
<grek> lub - wbudowana + zwykla na pcie czy agp
<grek> tak czy inaczej na konfiguracji poległem
<grek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTKLU8eyAxs
<grek>  w domu super - zona osobno , ja osobno + tv jako oddzielna sesja z xbmc lub innym media center na osobnej sesji
<grek> tak w koncepji - ja nie dalem rady ale ludzie pisza ze niby sie da
<grek> :)
<grek> jak ktos umie to moge zaplacic za takie ustawienie baardzo byl cos takiego potrzebowal do media center - zeby szedl na osobnej sesji
<office> mialem tak kiedys zrobione
<office> czarow zadnych nie ma
<office> dwie grafiki
<office> podlaczasz monitory ;p
<office> ustaw xorg
<office> i sobie dzialaj ;p
<grek> i co samo ci sie pokazuje osobne logowanie ? no wlasnie xorg i gdm / kdm
<grek> mam 2 , tzn jedna wbudowana drugo pcie - nie ma miejsca na nastepna
<office> a co ty chcesz
<office> oddzielne sesje miec ?
<office> na jednym i drugim monitorze
<office> tez mozesz
<grek> no glwonie o to chodzi
<grek> to jest multiseat
<office> hahaha
<office> przeciez
<grek> osobne klawiatury myszy
<grek> http://www.userful.com/
<office> wiem co to jest ;p
<grek> ci maja sprzet na usb
<office> ale nie rozyumiem po co Ci to
<grek> po to ze mam teraz na tv (za sciana) w innym pokoju
<grek> wypuszczone przez hdmi xbmc
<grek> i jak ktos aktywuje mysz na kompie
<grek> to na tv znika sterowanie
<office> no zycie ;p
<grek> przy multiseat jest to calkeim niezalezne
<grek> tb sam sie loguje
<grek> a sesje na monitorze calkiem niezaleznie
<office> no jkuz dziesiaty raz tego nwei musisz powtarzac ;)
<grek> i druga sprawa ze mam dwa monitory wiec mugl bym tez jak zona siedzi porobic cos na destkopie
<grek> ok :)
<office> to dzialaj ;)
<office> wszystko masz
<office> ja spierdalam
<karakar> zna ktoś jakiś program który poradzi sobie z płynnym odtwarzaniem filmów full hd?
<lisu> vlc
<lisu> ?
<karakar> vlc akurat wypada najgorzej jeśli chodzi o płynność
<lisu> u kidding me?
<lisu> nie odtwarzałem 1080p na swoim wiec nie wiem
<karakar> na razie najlepiej radzi sobie xine, ale dźwięk rozjeżdża
<lisu> `g ascii infinity
<Przekliniak> lisu: ASCII Code List for numpad Characters: <http://chexed.com/ComputerTips/asciicodes.php>
<Wizard> `g ascii starwars
<Przekliniak> Wizard: STAR WARS ASCIIMATION - Main Page: <http://www.asciimation.co.nz/>
<Wizard>  telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<karakar> @lisu: w sumie jak trochę pogrzebać w ustawieniach to vlc sobie zaczyna radzić :)
<kruk1> Witam
<Wizard> cześć kruk1
<kruk1> Mam pytanie związane z metodami zapisu płyt :D
<Wizard> ?
<kruk1> Chodzi mi raczej czy możliwe jest by pewne urządzenia miały problemy z odczytywaniem plików
<Wizard> możliwe jest
<kruk1> Więc jaki metoda jest najbardziej kompatybilna?
<kruk1> Track at once?
<Wizard> najbardziej kompatybilna z czym?
<Wizard> ej, kurde, takie problemy to były 10 lat temu :S
<kruk1> Chodzi mi o to
<kruk1> No właśnie
<kruk1> Mam stary discman
<kruk1> Wiekowy
<kruk1> Jeden z pierwszych który czyta pliki mp3
<kruk1> I nie wiem jak mam nagrywać te płyty
<kruk1> Przykłądowo wogóle nie czyta plików 8X :D
<Wizard> wolno
<kruk1> To wiem
<Wizard> to przede wszystkim ;)
<kruk1> Ale czy sposób zapisu ma wpływ na  "playback performance"
<kruk1> :)
<kruk1> O to mi chodzi.
<Wizard> tak
<kruk1> Więc może wiesz jaki jest najlepszy?
<Wizard> ma, takie stare urządzenia miały problemy
<Wizard> kurczę, nie pamiętam
<kruk1> Bo mam K3B
<kruk1> I on tak raczej losowo sobie wybiera metode zapisu :D
<Wizard> da się wybrać
<kruk1> Wiem
<kruk1> Tylko jaką
<kruk1> Nagrałem już w TAO
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam
<kruk1> I jak narazie ok
<Wizard> nagrywasz dane, czy audio?
<kruk1> Pliki MP3
<Wizard> no czyli dane
<kruk1> Dlatego tak egzotyczny mam problem :)
<Wizard> to raczej nie powinno mieć znaczenia
<kruk1> A właśnie ma :)
<kruk1> Tylko nie wiem jaki jest najlepszy
<kruk1> Typ zapisu.
<Stirlitz> jeszcze nazwy plików a raczej długość i bitrate
<Wizard> <Devilment> Science! It works, bitches!
<kruk1> 320 KBPS
<Stirlitz> poszukaj gdzies opisu do tego czegoś
<Admc`> zna ktoś jakiegoś darmowego shella który nie jest atakowany co chwilę?
<kruk1> Będziecie się śmiać...
<ntat> Admc`, jak atakowany?:)
<kruk1> Przy płycie nagranej w trybie TAO discman znacznie przesuwa laser
<Admc`> ntat: shellmixa atakują i przez to muli często a nawet pada
<kruk1> Co słychać przy wczytywaniu plików
<kruk1> A przy SAO wogóle nie słychać
<kruk1> ...
<ntat> Admc`, http://darktech.pl/polish.html
<kruk1> Czy może to ja jestem Lamą..
<ntat> ;)
<Wizard> Admc`, postaw se swojego
<Admc`> Wizard: niewykonalne
<kruk1> DAO wogóle nie chce nagrać
<Admc`> 1. nie mam kompa
<Admc`> 2. mam gównianego neta
<Wizard> kto powiedział, że w domu?
<Admc`> ntat: dzięki, oblukam
<Admc`> Wizard: a gdzie niby?
<Admc`> mam jeszcze kupować lokal i serwer
<Stirlitz> ktos w końcu nie zdzierży i mu da dla swiętego spokoju
<Admc`> daj kasę to tak zrobię
<kruk1> Czyli TAO idzie na odstrzał
<Wizard> zarób sobie
<Wizard> patrzcie go, nieroba jednego :D
<Admc`> ntat: stronę mają fajną, ale nawet forum się nie ładuje
<ntat> spytaj na bshells-pl
<thewanderer1> Admc`: może elitter.net?
<Admc`>  thewanderer1 a to stoi w europie?
<thewanderer1> Admc`: pingi >170ms, raczej nie, a co?
<Admc`> thewanderer1: jakoś wolałbym żeby w europie stało (lag)
<thewanderer1> Admc`: i tak na tym gry nie odpalisz :P
<Admc`> wiem wiem
<Admc`> ale jest widoczny lag przy wpisywaniu tekstu i to wkurza
<Admc`> o, bshellz ma 60 ms
<thewanderer1> ta, ale chyba płatne, nie?
<thewanderer1> sprawdź Anapnea.net - mówią, że "network", więc może mają serwery na różnych kontynentach
<Admc`> thewanderer1: nie, są płatne i darmowe
<Admc`> przynajmniej pisze w topicu że FREE accounts
<thewanderer1> aha
<anemus> bshellz.net ma bezpłatną opcję, bzshell.pl chyba nie
<thewanderer1> mnie tam bshellz.net po HTTP nie działa
<anemus> bshellz.net musisz co 168h odświerzyć, chyba że dotujesz
<anemus> teraz trochę laguje ;/
<thewanderer1> aha :P
<anemus> ale to się ogranicza to pogonienia bota na ich ircu
<anemus> *do
<anemus> Admc`: nie tak ;P
<Bishop> przepraszam, że się wtrące, ale czy ktoś z WAS orientuje się czy w Wine pójdzie mi CorelDRAW X5??? :)
<Matan[M]> ‪Ready to Die - Andrew W.K‬‏ [ulubiona piosenka Leppera]
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie musisz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tzn. raz na 24h wystarczy
<Biszkopcik> hm...
<TheNumb> hmm?
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<SimonPHOENIX> jak te forwarding w dovecot-postfix zrobic w prosty sposob?
<SimonPHOENIX> szukam i szukam i nie moge znalezc
<fudet> siema, ogarnia ktoś chanserva?
<fudet> ale spokojnie, po kolei, bo za dużo Was na raz
<Wilku^> Ja trochę, a co?
<Admc`> fudet: no ja też
<kruk1> Można tu przeklinać? :D
<Bishop> Panowie i Panie - pójdzie mi CorelDRAW X5 w Wine (sorry, że się wtrącam) :)
<DaZ> kruk1: tylko jak nikt nie widzi
<DaZ> znaczy z tych co mogą coś z tym zrobic :f
<Admc`> Bishop: a appdb.winehq.org to już nie istnieje
<Admc`> ?
<DaZ> jesli ma cos mniej niz platyne, to nie
<DaZ> a jesli platyne to masz jakies 20% szans, ze działa normalnie ;f
<kruk1> Czy ktoś mi może powiedzieć kiedy przydatne jest nagrywanie w trybie TAO?
<Bishop> super
<Bishop> już sobie ogarnę :)
<kruk1> DAO przy nagrywaniu Audio CD bo utwory są bez przerw , SAO przy nagrywaniu plików
<kruk1> A TAO?
<Bishop> Admc`dzięki!
<Admc`> Bishop: działa czy nie?
<Admc`> bo mi się wydaje że nie
<Admc`> AFAIR
<Bishop> nie działa :(
<Admc`> da się ustawić locale dla pojedynczego usera inaczej niż wpisywać extport w .bashrc?
<thewanderer1> Admc`: może jakiś moduł session dla PAM, który wczytuje te ustawienia z jakiegoś pliku
<thewanderer1> sprawdź źródła pam_env, zhackuj tak, żeby otwierały plik zależny od nazwy usera i gotowe :P
<Admc`> e, to ja już wolę exportem zrobić
<gjm> emacsem przez sendmail
<SimonPHOENIX> http://www.palegray.net/projects/automate/pdm/ubuntu-10-10 ktos to kiedys instalowal?
<thewanderer1> jak chcesz z automata, to ISPConfig nie jest zły
<thewanderer1> a ręcznie na workaround.org są świetne howto
<SimonPHOENIX> http://www.palegray.net/projects/automate/pdm/ubuntu-10-10 ktos to kiedys instalowal?
<SimonPHOENIX> kij wam w leb, dalem sobie rade ;)
<Cyr4x> polećcie jakiś dobry klient ftp
<Cyr4x> tylko nie gftp bo ten się niemiłosiernie wiesza
<thewanderer1> "dobry" + "ftp" == parse error :/
<foreste> filezilia
<thewanderer1> Cyr4x: `ftp` w konsoli jeszcze mi się nie zawiesił
<Cyr4x> odpada
<thewanderer1> btw. GNOME ma opcję "Połącz z serwerem" i możesz sobie podmontować FTP :P
<Cyr4x> mogę i w nautilusie
<thewanderer1> no ta
<thewanderer1> to i po co klient? :P
<foreste> gral ktos w fallout tactics ?
<foreste> jestem w misji 17
<foreste> z robotami ;d
<foreste> troche przerazajace to jest ;p
<foreste> najgorsze bedzie z bochemotem xd
<Cyr4x> demoniczna gra komputerowa
<thewanderer1> przerażający to jest tuxdroid
<thewanderer1> a, freedroidrpg
<Cyr4x> już diabeł tobą rzuca na kościele
<foreste> a jeszcze jak gra w nocy to strasznie jest ;d
<foreste> tzn jak w noc wiedza do miasta ;p
<foreste> ale warta gra troche dreszczyku ;p
<foreste> bo te nowe fallouty sa lipne ;p
<foreste> jak  na yt ogladalem
<foreste> ale przyznam bez bicis ze fallout1 nie przezslem jeszcze ;x
<foreste> ale 2 ze 7 razy tak ;]
<foreste> cienko
<foreste> na 80 userow tu nikt to nie gral ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-09
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to zrobic zeby maile wysylaly mi sie na inna poczte
<SimonPHOENIX> zmieniam w aliasach i mi nie dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> nie wysyla po prostu
<foreste> na gmaila dochodzi ok 24h z twego pc
<foreste> jak masz serwer mail i zmieene ip
<anemus> SimonPHOENIX: że co? aliasy działają w drugą stronę
<m477> vector::reserve, to oznacza ze vector jest klasa czy przestrzenia nazw O_o?
<anemus> m477: mnie nie pytaj, ja C++ nie używałem 10lat
<anemus> ;F
<m477> :(
<anemus> scilab/matlab bym ci pomógł
<m477> :)
<anemus> wiem, wiem leniwy jestem
<anemus> ech muszę zrobić bazkę z multi dostępem, a bardzo dawno tego nie robiłem
<anemus> myślę, że w php+postgresql da radę
<anemus> ale trza dużo sobie przypomnieć :(
<m477> happy caturday
<spass> yaaawn
<lisu> re
<m477> witam lisu
<lisu> czasami sa fajne chwile, 0 "gniotów urzędowych", 1 mail bezwartosciowy dla mine, mozna w spokoju smołe wypić
<m477> ;o
<m477> DOKTORZE lisu
<Stirlitz> proszę rozmasować organ
<m477> Stirlitz: ? :O
<lisu> Stirlitz: właśnie: -> wtf?
<m477> doktor lisu nie lubi jak sie z niego zartuje
<lisu> m477: jaki kufa doktur?
<m477> doktur lisu
<lisu> czasami nie rozumiem ludzi którzy piszą w ten sposób i nie wiem jakiej reakcji oczekują, mam sie wkurzyć, uśmiać? czy po prostu olać
<lisu> przyjdzie taki m477 i napisze "doktor lisu" i ... i co ja sie pytam?
<m477> ja bym sie cieszyl :-)
<lisu> m477: zmień dilera, bo jakieś prawdziwe gówno ci wcisnął
<lisu> albo bierz połowe
<m477> lisu: co sugerujesz?
<lisu>  wyjdź
<m477> a znasz sie na pythonie?
<lisu> m477: idź na #python
<m477> i Ty chcesz byc doktorem...
<lisu> m477: nic takiego nie powiedziałem.
<m477> nie wiem czy mi pomoga bo mam blad po polsku
<lisu> wszyscy współczują m477
<m477> <3 lisu
 * lisu slaps m477
<lisu> zachowuj sie, byle jak ale sie zachowuj
 * m477 roger that
<m477> happy caturday :-)
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> czy jest na sali ktoś, kto używa windows 7?
<m477> o/
<Wizard> no to gratuluję charyzmy i samozaparcia :/
<m477> ? ;x
<Wizard> za prącie nie mogę znaleźć ustawień mikrofonu
<m477> chyba w kazdym win. jest w tym samym miejscu
<Wizard> a skąd ja mam to wiedzieć?
<m477> ew panel sterowania czy jak to ise teraz nazywa
<m477> prawy dolny rog ->glosniczek
<Wizard> ostatni windows jakiego używałem to 2000
<Wizard> wytrzymałem 2 miesiące i więcej już moje oczy tego chłamu nie oglądały
<m477> :(
<m477> win2k byl udany
<Wizard> jak dziecko Rosemary
<m477> chyba nawet jeszcze go mam na starym pc
<m477> gdzies zgubilem medykamenty
<Wizard> widać..
<Stirlitz> Wizard, mnie jakiegoś laptopa przynieśli ostatnio z "niedziałajacym" mikrofonem przynieśli, okazało sie ze te windowsowe drivery nie obsługują mikrofonu, dopiero po instalacji "od producenta" mikrofon sie pojawił
<Stirlitz> samsung siakis to był
<Wizard> ale to jest vbox
<Stirlitz> ku... rwa
<Wizard> mikrofon działa
<Wizard> tylko cichutko
<lisu> masz babo windowsa 7
<lisu> s/placek/windowsa 7
<Wizard> A dajcie wy mi wszyscy święty spokój. Uciec - drzwi pod prądem, podkop - lampa w podłodze. Nie wytrzymam!
<lisu> powiedzcie mi bo nie ogarniam, czemu zmienna %date% w windowsie xp z sp3 na jednym kompie zwraca datę YY-MM-DD, a na drugim kompie, też xp sp3 YYYY-MM-DD ?
<Wizard> $LC_DATE jest inaczej ustawione? :>
<lisu> Wizard: stwierdzasz czy sie pytasz?
<Wizard> sugeruję
<Wizard> pewnie jest jakiś odpowiednik
<lisu> lc date? nie ma czegos takiego
<Wizard> jest LC_TIME
<Wizard> fakt
<m477> ;o
<lisu> Wizard: chyba u ciebie, bo ja nic takiego nie widze
<Wizard> no kuwa, lisu, ja się nie znam na oknach
<lisu> zwykłe pierdolety %gówno%
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> sugeruję, żebyś sprawdził ustawienia daty w systemie
<m477> prosze nie klnac Panowie :-(
<Wizard> w sensie format
<Wizard> a kto klnie?
<lisu> Wizard: m477 przedawkował dziś i mózg zaczął mu coś pracować inaczej
<m477> co przedawkowalem?
<lisu> patrz, nawet nie wie co brał
<anemus> lisu: sprawdź lepiej ustawienia daty w opcjach regionalnych i językowych
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> anemus: tam nie ma nic, co by mogło powodować zmianę ustawień zmiennej
<m477> kwantowy doktor lisu wkazdej chwili stwarza swiat na nowo
<anemus> ustawiasz sobie format literkami
<lisu> Wizard: poprawka: aby coś zaczęło pracować inacej, najpierw to coś musi być.
<lisu> anemus: w którym miejscu, bo jakoś windows xp sp3 nie oferuje takiej usługi, no chyba ze regedit
<lisu> anemus: a przepraszam, poprawka
<lisu> anemus: jest coś takiego
<m477> :)
<anemus> ech nie mam pod nosem XP bo bym cię kopnął
<lisu> anemus: zwykle przyzwyczajony jestem do linucha, a tu taki durny xp i nawet nie wiedziałem gdzie tego szukac.
<anemus> zacznij rozkminiać usługi w7...
<anemus> takiego popyrtania to nawet z zależnościami w slacku nie ma
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> eh, same nudy dzisiaj w wiadomościach
<lisu> anemus: no niestety będę zmuszony juz niedługo, ale wersję sererową
<Wizard> Londyn demolowany przez bandę idiotów, Lepper zabity przez zamachowca..
<m477> http://muzyka.wp.pl/gid,627617,title,To-oficjalne-Nowy-album-Dody-jest-klapa,galeria.html?ticaid=1ccf8
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3l2sbxk> (at muzyka.wp.pl)
<anemus> lisu, wersja core i power shell daje radę
<Matan[M]> 	Weird Al Yankovic - It's All About the Pentiums
<lisu> anemus: narazie mam spokój stare serwery z 2k3 sobie jeszcze radzą, wspomagane przez 2 linuchy w razie w, ale cos czuje ze przet przyjdzie albo z serwer 2k8 albo juz te "super bezpieczne" nowiutkie cuda z wodotryskami, które są tak egoistyczne, ze cały dostepny sprzet dla siebie przygarniają od niechcenia z łaską dając userowi nieco zasobów, aby się chwile nacieszył.
 * Wilczek ogarnia swojego bloga
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Wilczek> PoKrAk: sześć
<Wizard> m477, a czego się spodziewałeś?
<m477> ?
<Wizard> odnośnie albumu pewnej pani?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> aż dziwne, że wszystkie jej faneczki jakoś to zlały
<Wizard> ale cóż, tak to jest jak się śpiewa cyckami
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czy serwer wysyla keepalive czy to problem klienta?
<Matan[M]> LMAO GNOME MPlayer po zmianie zakończeniu video odpalił.... piosenkę :D nawet nie wiem skąd, sie zawiesił i odtwarza, jak ja nawet takiej na dysku nie mam
<Matan[M]> czary
<pechowiec> o/
<Admc`> wybaczcie przeciąg
<pechowiec> np
<pechowiec> co tu tak dziwnie cicho?
<pechowiec> zaden newbie nic sie nie pyta...
<BlessJah> jak ustawić mandaryński układ klawiatury?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: system > preferencje > klawiatura :)
<Szatan> BlessJah: setxkbmap?
<Opponent> siemka
<BlessJah> pechowiec: a ty? newbie chciales, to dostales, i sie innymi wyreczasz?
<pechowiec> jak to innymi wyrzeczam?
<pechowiec> :O
<BlessJah> Matan[M] i Szatan mi odpowiedzieli
<BlessJah> starzejesz sie
<BlessJah> refleks szachisty
<pechowiec> BlessJah: co ty k... wiesz o szachach http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/30049/Refleks_szachisty
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> w ddrescue
<grek1> pisze ze odzyskujemy ddrescue -f -n /dev/hda2 /dev/hdb2/data.mirror
<grek1> czyli skopiuje calosc danych na inny dysk do pliku
<grek1> i jak potem je wyciagnac z tego pliku
<Ashiren25> yhy
<Ashiren25> w zasadzie
<Ashiren25> to caly dysk
<Ashiren25> obraz dysku*
<Ashiren25> partycji*
<grek1> no to rozumiem
<grek1> tylko nie widze ciagu dlaszego
<Ashiren25> mount -o loop
<grek1> mam obraz
<grek1> acha czyli to probowac zamontowac
<grek1> acha to super :)
<Ashiren25> mhm
<grek1> ok to poczekam az to sie skonczy nie wiem godzine, dzien :) bo partycja ma 1,1 TB
<grek1> w sumie pełna danych
<grek1> jak to zadziala genialnie bedzie
<Ashiren25> niezaleznie od danych
<Ashiren25> jak ma 1.1TB to skopiuje 1.1TB
<Ashiren25> byl jakis fork dd ale nie pamietam co mial... progress bar :O
<grek1> acha na razie ma 90 GB skopiowanych i w sumie idze na chwile sie zatezymuje dysk pobuczy i idzie paredziesiat mb/s wiec nie jest zle :)
<grek1> ten rstudio super wyglda
<grek1> tylko ze 70 $
<BlessJah> który tutaj mi mówił, że play ma?
<BlessJah> przyznać się
<BlessJah> zaraz grepnę logi i będę wiedział
<BlessJah> Admc`: gotchya!
<Admc`> BlessJah: ja mam playa
<Admc`> a co?
<BlessJah> Admc`: potrzebuje bramki sms, uzywalnej z skryptu basha
<Admc`> BlessJah: nie wiem nie używam bramek
<BlessJah> plus mial nawet mail2sms
<Admc`> BlessJah: play też ma
<grek1> tyle ze to raz dziala raz nie jezeli nie jest platne
<grek1> tez kiedys robilem
<Admc`> *111# i włącz
<BlessJah> Admc`: jaki adres?
<Admc`> BlessJah: co jaki adres
<Admc`> napisałem ci kod USSD
<BlessJah> mail2sms
<Admc`> dałem ci kod USSD
<BlessJah> gdzie i jaki ussd?
<Admc`> no wpisz w telefonie
<Admc`> i masz menu w zarządzaniu
<Admc`> do zarządzania*
<Admc`> jak dobrze rozumiem to chcesz żeby ci email na sms przychodził?
<BlessJah> ja sie na play24 zarejestrowalem
<BlessJah> tam jest lepiej
<BlessJah> bo *111# raz dziala a raz nie
<Admc`> u mnie zawsze działą
<Admc`> a kompa nie mam zawsze przy sobie
<BlessJah> ja z komorki pykam
<BlessJah> mogliby zrobic wersje mobilna...
<BlessJah> *pykam jak wifi znajde
<Admc`> wlasnie
<Admc`> niewygodne to to
<Admc`> a wersja mobilna niby jest ale nie dizała
<Admc`> wap.24.play.pl
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> Admc`: to jak z ta bramka, ja chce sms z skryptow wysylac
<Admc`> BlessJah: nie używam bramek
<Admc`> bramki to gówno
<Admc`> nie wiesz czy SMS doszedł
<Admc`> wolę już zapłacić 9 gr za sms i mieć raport
<Admc`> albo doładować za dychę i mieć 250 darmowychsmsów
<BlessJah> ale czy sms wyslesz z konsoli?
<BlessJah> mi nie zalezy na 100% docieralnosci, tylko na wysylaniu powiedzmy z crona
<Admc`> to powtarzam jeszcze raz: nie używam bramek
<Admc`> i nie wiem jakie są dostepne bramki
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> to juz wiem
<BlessJah> no nic
<gjm> BlessJah: o, Matan jest, z nim gadaj
<Matan[M]> wut
<gjm> Matan[M]:
<gjm> 12:07 < BlessJah> Admc`: to jak z ta bramka, ja chce sms z skryptow wysylac
<Matan[M]> ?
<gjm> miałaś zamiar sam coś takiego robić, mniej więcej
<Matan[M]> gjm: odechciało się
<Matan[M]> za dużo podobnych jest
<Matan[M]> forków i klonów nie chce mi się robić
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: do play?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: mi chodzi o wysylanie z konsoli, nie www
<Matan[M]> e na playa wywalone mam bo nikt (z moich znajomych) go nie używa to nie brałem go pod uwagę w poszukiwaniach
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: eee
<BlessJah> ja jestem twoim znajomym, to wystarczy?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: no i?
<Matan[M]> i tak nie zadzwonię bo drogo bijaczki mają
<Matan[M]> no chyba że coś mi będzie trzeba
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: mi chodzi o wysylanie sms do samego z siebie, jako przyklad podalem crona
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: na #python.pl ktoś miał jakiś skrypcik sie chwalił
<m477> PISOF EJTAŁN
<anemus> BlessJah: że jak chcesz wysyłać?
<anemus> mail2sms czy sms z konsoli wia modem?
<BlessJah> anemus: nie modem, z skryptu
<BlessJah> anemus: mail2sms byl u plusa
<BlessJah> numer@text.plusgsm.pl
<BlessJah> wygodne to jest
<anemus> no bramka
<m477> nie dziala
<Admc`> BlessJah: http://www.digipedia.pl/usenet/thread/3/800611/
<Admc`> może ci się przydać
<BlessJah> m477: dziala
<m477> nie
<m477> mi
<BlessJah> mi dziala bez problemu od kilku lat
<vjarek> hej
<BlessJah> Admc`: nie przyda sie, chodzi mi o software'owe, nie hardware'owew
<BlessJah> ale dzieki
<soee> jak udostepnic katalog po kablu aby windows go widzial ?
<soee> obecnie krzyczy mi o  usera i haslo jak chce sie dostac na komp z linuxem
<Admc`> soee: no to wpisz login i hasło i daj żeby zapamiętał
<anemus> po stronie samby dało się to też zrobić ale to bez sensu
<soee> Admc`, jakies specjalne haslo ? to od mojego konta nie dziala
<Admc`> soee: do twojego konta powinno działać
<soee> nie działa, moze cos zle robie bo wczesniej sie w takie rzeczy nie bawilem
<soee> ogolnie to uzywam Kubuntu i jak wszedlem w ustawienia katalogu to musialem zainstalowac sambe
<soee> zeby miec dostep do udostepniania
<jacekowski> BlessJah: routerow albo klienta
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kk
<BlessJah> pytam, bo zastanawiam sie, jak wyglada sprawa pozostawiania komorki na dluzszy czas polaczonej po grps/edge
<BlessJah> zeby mnie to nie zezarlo pakietow
<jacekowski> placisz
<jacekowski> za wszystko placisz
<BlessJah> wykupilem pakiet, bezpieczny
<BlessJah> po przekroczeniu limitu mam 32kbps za free
<BlessJah> ale tez limitu przekraczac nie chce, bo co to za przyjemnosc z 32kbps czekac
<grek1> czesc zgralem karte sdd przez  ddrescue
<grek1> i mam
<grek1> sudo mount sdd.iso /media/STORAGE/dogmat/disk/ -o loop -t FAT32
<grek1> mount: nieznany typ systemu plików 'FAT32'
<grek1> -t fat32 daje to samo
<SimonPHOENIX> anemus, juz mi wszystko dziala jak chcialem
<Enlik> grek1: sprobuj vfat
<Enlik> albo pomiń -t, może wykryje samoczynnie
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Tak się zastanawiam czy dalej brnąć w ruby, czy jest sens się w tym babrać.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: pythonga!
<TheNumb> BlessJah: Ja chciałem tak bardziej w web uderzać. Nie wydaje mi się, że można złapać za dużo zleceń do pythonga :<
<BlessJah> django, klient nie musi wiedziec na czym app stoi
<TheNumb> BlessJah: teraz mają wymagania!
<BlessJah> TheNumb: to jeszcze zalezy, czy wykonujesz calosc strony, sklepu czy co tam, czy tez jakis plugin czy cos
<TheNumb> Od czasu do czasu przeglądam syfiaste zlecenia.przez.net
<BlessJah> najlatwiej znalezc php/js
<BlessJah> TheNumb: spytaj bastetmilo jak to wyglada, ona w tym siedzi
<TheNumb> BlessJah: z php zatrzymałem się kiedy zrobili 5.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: przychodzi klient i chce www, zeby latwo sie zarzadzalo i ladnie wygladalo
<BlessJah> mozesz w assemblerze zakodzic, klienta to nic a nic nie interesuje
<TheNumb> C++, CGI i jazda :P
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<BlessJah> mozesz pisac w cpp
<jacekowski> grek1: bez tego -t
<BlessJah> klienta to nie interesuje
<jacekowski> grek1: samo mount sdd.iso /media/..... -o loop
<BlessJah> brb
<BlessJah> ]/1
<dziadu> czesc
<dziadu> ubuntu bawi sie ze mna w kotkat i myszke :)
<dziadu> edytuje sobie grub.cfg ale za kazdym razem jak robi sie upate-grup to ten plik jest nadpisywany
<dziadu> interesuje mnie, aby dodac do gruba do opcji ladowania jadra dodatkowa opcje
<dziadu> da sie to jakos tak sprytnie zrobic aby jakis wpis dodawla sie do grub.cfg automatycznie? czy update-grub2 pobiera skads gdzies dodatkowe info?
<Enlik> tak, grub.cfg nie jest przeznaczony do ręcznej edycji
<Enlik> `g ubuntu wiki grub2
<Przekliniak> Enlik: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2>
<Enlik> tadam! :)
<Enlik> prawdopodobnie będziesz potrzebować /etc/default/grub; po zmianach trzeba wykonać update-grub2, wtedy zmiany zostaną zapisane wgrub.cfg
<dziadu> Enlik: dziekie wielkie, bardzo pomogles
<Enlik> fajno
<grek1> ok ten photorec odzyskal pliki ale folderów nie zachowuje
<grek1> mam nadzieje ze ddrescure zachowuje
<grek1> :)
<franek> hi
<TheNumb> Hmm, bawił się ktoś Scalą?
<wujek> hej, mam pytanie odnośnie serwera dns. Skonfigurowałem i działa mi jedynie, jeśli klient linuksowy ma w pliku /etc/resolv.conf linijkę: "search mojadomena.com". Gdy usunę tą linijkę, to nie rozwiazuje nazw. U klientów Windowsowych w ogóle nie działa. Ktoś podpowie co mogłem skopać?
<Stirlitz> to jakas lokalna historia?
<Stirlitz> ogólnie zapytaj serwer dns o te domenę
<Stirlitz> host -a domena serverdns
<Stirlitz> albo podaj nazwe domeny może komuś sie bedzie chciało sprawdzić
<Stirlitz> ;)
<wujek> póki co robię to tylko lokalnie
<Stirlitz> to przede wszystkiem o ile ten dns działa musisz lokalnym maszynom ustawic ten serwer dns jako główny (dhcp?)
<Stirlitz> albo widoki w bind...
<Stirlitz> no cóż powodzenia
<wujek> serwer dns ma u mnie adresację 192.168.1.5, więc ustawiłem w /etc/resolv.conf "nameserver 192.168.1.5"
<Stirlitz> no.. i teraz zapytaj go o domenę
<Stirlitz> i sprawdź czy ci cos nie podmienia tego resolv np networkmanager
<wujek> host -a bartosz.co ns
<wujek> sory :P
<wujek> no to tak, działa wszytko ładnie jak u klienta w resolv.conf ustawię na sztywno albo search albo domenę na bartosz.co. Z tym że jak zrobić żeby dostał to z automatu? Jedynie przez DHCP?
<Stirlitz> uhm z tym ze musi skorzystać z twojego dhcp
<wujek> hmm.... to może trochę inne pytanie. Czy mogę w mojej sieci mieć serwer tylko DNS, bez DHCP i zrobić to tak, aby działał bez wpisywania u klientów ręcznie nazwy domeny? W chwili obecnej mam DHCP z routera (adres .254) i wysyła on również informacje, że jest głółnym serwerem DNS. Wpiąłem sobie do sieci komputer na którym postawiłem tylko serwer DNS i czy mogę u klienta zmieniając TYLKO adres DNSa zrobić tak, aby w pełni mi to dzia
<wujek> mam klienta windowsowego i jeśli ustawię mu na sztywno prawidłową adresację i na sztywno przypiszę adres serwera dns: 192.168.1.5 to wszystkie globalne adresy działają (forwarding działa), natomiast nie rozwiązuje żadnych lokalnych nazw, które ustawiłem na serwerze
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
 * Wizard obejrzał dobry film i jest w dobrym humorze
<Admc`> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> wujek, po mojemu, to windows miał zjebane dhcp
<Wizard> do visty włącznie, potem się przestałem takimi rzeczami zajmować, to nie wiem jak jest z 7
<Wizard> ale podejrzewam, że jest tak samo zjebane
<Wizard> Admc`, cześć
<Wizard> wybacz, zapomniałem ci odpowiedzieć od razu :>
<Admc`> spoko
<Wizard> heh, ubuntu to jednak ubuntu
<Wizard> zainstalowałem sobie "inną wiodącą dystrybucję na rynku innowacji, nawet bardziej niż ubuntu" i mam same śmieszne problemy ;P
 * Stirlitz wyczuwa fetorek
<Admc`> Wizard: fedora?
<Wizard> Admc`, nieważne
<wujek> dzięki za pomoc Stirlitz i Wizard, idę grzebać i czytać dalej :)
<Wizard> nie będę własnych zasad ламал
<Wizard> wujek, ja to ci pomogłem jak zwykle, rzekłbym ;P
<wujek> coś z tą domeną mam zrąbane raczej, albo o czymś nie wiem jeszcze. Poczytam, może trafię na coś :)
<Wizard> a masz ją przekierowaną na tego swojego dnsa?
<Wizard> to znaczy gdzieś tam jest ustawione, że twoja domena ma "master" u ciebie?
<wujek> w /etc/bind/named.conf.local mam oba wpisy
<wujek> zone "bartosz.co" { type master; file "/etc/bind/db.bartosz.co";
<wujek> };
<wujek> zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "/etc/bind/db.192";
<wujek> };
<Wizard> wujek, ale czy te cipki z zewnątrz co obsługują twoją domenę mają wpisane cię jako master
<wujek> mmmmoment...
<wujek> Wizard: a jest możliwość zrobienia tego bez wychodzenia na świat zewnętrzny?
<wujek> czy słabo raczej?
<Wizard> oczywiście że jest
<Stirlitz> od 4 godzin czekam na pass do vkvm, brawo OVH
<Wizard> w sensie, dopóki dajesz ludziom na tacy swój dns, to możesz ich kłamać w sprawie każdej domeny, łącznie z mbank.pl
<wujek> to wiem :) Tylko mi nie działa :P
<wujek> powiedzmy że chcę aby mój serwer był osiągalny pod nazwą "serwer"
<wujek> no to w pliczku /etc/bind/db.bartosz.co piszę sobie:
<wujek> serwer   IN   A   192.168.1.5
<wujek> zwiększam serial, restart bind'a
<Stirlitz> oj a popatrzyłeś co sie dzieje po ustawieniu twojego dnsa na łindołsach?
<Stirlitz> dig tam działa zdaje się
<wujek> zaraz sprawdzę, sek
<Stirlitz> więc man dig czy tam help i patrzaj co do czego
<Stirlitz> kurcze...
<Stirlitz> trochę myślenia i guglania
<en0x> wujek: w resolv.conf daj search bartosz.co
<en0x> i jak wpiszesz serwer to ci zadziala
<en0x> albo domain nie pamietam dokladnie juz
<Stirlitz> en0x, jemu działa na linuksach, na windowsach mu nie działa
<Stirlitz> znaczy juz działa
<en0x> mhm
<wujek> en0x: z search / domain działa bez problemu :)
 * Stirlitz idzie sie opić
<Admc`> dlaczego w najnowszym ubu plik /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf nie istnieje?
<Wizard> hmm
<Stirlitz> bo jest w isc-dhcp-client
<Admc`> stawiam sobie lokalnego dnsa
<Wizard> ta, się popychają z tymi implemetacjami
<Wizard> też?
<Stirlitz> następny...
<Admc`> zawsze robiłem to wg tego tutoriala: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54171
<Admc`> ale teraz właśnie nie ma tego pliku dhclient.conf
<Stirlitz> jej długo jeszcze te wakacje?
<Stirlitz> długo.
<Admc`> używałem lokalnego dnsa żeby srócić czas zapytania do serwera z 60 ms do 0,1 ms
<Stirlitz> no nie mów
<Admc`> Stirlitz: gdzie dokładnie jest katalog ipc-dhcp-client?
<Stirlitz> podejrzewam ze jak zainstalujesz serwer dhcp to się znajdzie samo
<wujek> ostatnie chyba pytanie na dzisiaj: u klienta linuxowego jeśli w resolv.conf nie podamy ani "search" ani "domain" albo u klienta windowsowego to mogę się dostać do mojego serwera przez wpisanie serwer.bartosz.co
<en0x> mozesz
<wujek> da się zrobić tak, żeby po próbie dostania się do "serwer" zamiast do "serwer.bartosz.co" było to wykonalne? :)
<en0x> wszystko jest wykonalne... tak ze polecam rtfm
<en0x> a teraz spadam w dom
<wujek> dzięki, idę czytać zatem :)
<Admc`> Stirlitz: dziękuję
<Admc`> zastanawiam się czemu wywalili serwer dhcp z domyślnej instalacji
<Wizard> żeby admini sieci mogli spać w nocy
<Wizard> bo jak na polibudzie cipki z ftimsu miały zajęcia z dhcp, to rokrocznie z netem w akademiku były problemy
<Admc`> ls: nie ma dostępu do /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Admc`> zainstalowałem i dalej nie ma
<Wizard> zmeń tutorial
<Admc`> i to jest właśnie linux
<Wizard> nie, to jest właśnie burdel
<Admc`> coś działało przez kilka lat dobrze, to muszą to zepsuć
<Matan[M]> Admc`: kup pan maka, tam też mało co działa, ale ile kosztuje :D
<Admc`> Matan[M]: :D
<Wizard> lol
<Stirlitz> Admc`, po co komu na desktopie dhcp serwer?
<Admc`> Stirlitz: żeby internet działał szybciej
<Admc`> a raczej żeby zapytania do dchp trwały krócej
 * Stirlitz załamał ręcę
<Wizard> se lepiej wywal dhcp i ustaw przydzielanie z łapy
<Wizard> będzie kurtyzańsko szybko
<Stirlitz> chyba o dnsy mu chodziło ale jakby sie nie znam, i w ogóle po co sie odzywam
<Admc`> ech, jestem już zamulony
<Admc`> chodziło mi o zaptytania do DNS
<Admc`> a dhcp mam wyłączone
<Admc`> bo z dhcp windows nie chcial się łączyć z siecią
<Admc`> a na linuxie działało
<Wizard> bo, jak już mówiłem dziś, windows ma zjebane dhcp
<Wilku> Ja u siebie mam przydzielone stałe IP z DHCP na routerze :3
<Wizard> i zawsze będzie miał
<Admc`> Wizard: to akurat była wina sterowników do siecówki
<Wizard> co mają sterowniki do dhcp?
<Admc`> nvidia produkuje dobre karty graficzne ale siecówki gówniane
<Stirlitz> ja to w ogóle nie wiem, klno tu wszystkie, nawet opy
<Wizard> że niby kto :>
<Stirlitz> dbacze o czystość pustosłowia
<Admc`> Wizard: tak poza tym windows nt ma całą implementację sieci żywcem zerżniętą z FreeBSD
<Wizard> Stirlitz, nu da
<Wizard> Admc`, udowodnij lub wyjdź
<Wizard> na pr0n.pl to przeczytałeś? :?
<Admc`> Wizard: na wikipedii
<Wizard> ehe
<Stirlitz> to ze sobie popatrzyli nie znaczy że im sie udało
<Admc`> że wzięli z FreeBSD
<BlessJah> Stirlitz++
<Wizard> kuwa no, ludzie
<Wizard> 1. win nt *nie* jest microsoftu
<Wizard> 2. kod może i był pożyczony z jakiegoś BSD ale pewnie nie z FreeBSD
<Wizard> bo 4.4BSDLite żył wtedy i miał się nieźle
<Wizard> i nie obrażaj mi tu ukochanego FreeBSD
<Wizard> że niby jakiś gówniany windows ma coś z nim wspólnego a w szczególności kod
<Admc`> Wizard: a wiesz że Mac OSX też bazuje na FreeBSD?
<Admc`> boli cię to?
<Admc`> ;)
<Wizard> a właśnie, że przeglądałem kod osobistym diffem
<Wizard> i możesz mnie już, Stirlitz, wykopać i zbanować
<Wizard> Admc`, pierdolisz głupoty
<Admc`> Wizard: Kernel systemu Mac OS X powstał w oparciu o mikrojądro Mach oraz FreeBSD, z którego wzięto m.in. stos sieciowy, warstwę funkcji systemowych, oraz VFS-a. Tradycyjne uniksowe narzędzia userlandowe wzięto z projektów NetBSD oraz FreeBSD.
<Admc`> źródło, wikipedia
<Wizard> bla bla
<Stirlitz> Wizard, udaj sie na wiadomy peron
<Admc`> możesz zaprzeczać
<Stirlitz> tam banują
<Admc`> ale takie są fakty :)
<Wizard> tymczasem oficialna dokumentacja OS X mówi: 4.4BSD
<Wizard> i zgadnij który fork
<Admc`> dlatego nie lubię licencji BSD
<Wizard> dobra, koniec
<Wizard> pfffff
<Wizard> dlatego lubię licencję BSD
<Admc`> IMHO jest zbyt libelarna
 * Stirlitz sie przewrócił
<Admc`> liberalna*
<Admc`> nie mam spellcheckera zainstalowanego
<Wizard> mów po polsku :/
<Wizard> spellcheckera
<Wizard> a jak się laski takiej angielszczyzną szpanującej spytałem co to jest telly to nie wiedziała
<Admc`> ktoś może wziąć twój kod i wykorzystać go w komercyjnym produkcie konkurującym z twoim programem
<Stirlitz> telly savalas przeciez to proste :]
<Wizard> bingo ;P
<Wizard> Admc`, i prącie mnei to obchodzi
<Wizard> jak swojego nie potrafią napisać, to niech biorą
<Stirlitz> Wizard, a to widziałeś? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVygOBHV3HY&feature=player_embedded
<Wizard> a nie wiem, bo wywaliłem flsha
<Wilku> o.O
<Stirlitz> Wizard kontestuje
<Wizard> co, kurtyzana, robi?
<Wizard> weź mnie te amerykańskie głupoty sprzed nosa, bo mi się źle robi
<Stirlitz> Wizard, w sensie że nie lubisz sprzedawców butów?
<Wizard> m.in.
<Stirlitz> córeczka bundych w życiu nie miała wcale tak prosto, min piersi jej odjeli rak itp
<Stirlitz> a "zart" przygotowany przez ekipę jest przedni
<Wizard> cóż, życie
<Wizard> ale fajna laska niej była, jak to puszczli w telegracie ;P
<Stirlitz> teraz masz telewizje z misją, ksiądz detektyw na plebanii oglada jak oni dźwigają
<Stirlitz> każdemu w/g potzreb ;P
<Wizard> Stirlitz, dziś wyjątkowo obejrzałem film w tv
<Wizard> pierwszy raz od 3 miesięcy włączyłem telewizor
<Wizard> ale już tyle razy to widziałem, że nie mogłem sobie odmówić
<termi> jaki film
<Wizard> Pogoda na jutro
<Wizard> dobry
<termi> nie znam
<Wizard> starszy i młodszy Stuhr + Chyra +....
<Wizard> i można wymieniać
<Wizard> :D
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ja oglądam teleexpress i canal+ jak jakis film fajny
<Wizard> scenariusz, starszy Stuhr
<Wizard> i to nie jest komedia
<termi> to juz wiem co
<termi> co tam do tego zakonu uciekal
<termi> czy jakos tak tam bylo
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> dobra rzecz
<termi> no to dobry film
<termi> boze co sie w tym londynie dzieje
<termi> jakbym jakis film ogladal
<Matan[M]> tak to jest jak jest duże zagęszczenie murzynów
<Matan[M]> myślą że są w afryce i rozpierduchy robią
<Matan[M]> a to nie somalia
<Wizard> nie są, nie ma tyle hiv w Londynie
<Matan[M]> ale co tam murzyn może wiedzieć
<Wizard> Matan[M], powinienem cię wykopać z kanału
<Wizard> ale niech mnie wykopią, bo się zgadzam :/
<termi> ano trzeba powiezdiec wprost te kraje murzynskie i muzulmanskie nie nadaja sie do wspolnego zycia
<termi> z europejczykami
<Matan[M]> muzułmanin dobry jest
 * Stirlitz oglądał wczoraj jasminum 4 raz chyba
<Wizard> w smaku chyba :S
<termi> przyjechales do jakiegos kraju ty sie dostosuj a nie wymagaj by wszyscy sie dostosowali do ciebie twojej religii wierzen itd
<Matan[M]> jeżeli nie porusza kwestii wiary to nawet inteligentni są
<termi> jak hindus przyjedize do polski to mu powiem w dupie mam krowe
<Matan[M]> widać który to arab a który to zwykły murzyn z sawanny
<Wizard> ale Hindusi są wporządku
<termi> wiem ale daje tu przyklad
<Wizard> zły
<Matan[M]> też
<Wizard> ej kurde
<Wizard> oni sami wiedzą, że im jaśniejsza cera tym bliżej boskości czy tam czemuś
 * Stirlitz słucha: James LaBrie - Afterlife (Mullmuzzler 2) 
 * Wizard blonyn hiperbóg!
<termi> niemcy ostatnio same przyznaly sie ze ich polityka odnosnie imigrantow (turkow glownie) nie powiodla sie
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> nie powiodła się
<Matan[M]> i tak nikt nie lubi szwabów
<Matan[M]> nawet murzyni
<Stirlitz> powiodła się przecież
<Wizard> Andrzej L.: moja polityka prorolnicz nie powiodła się
<Matan[M]> Stirlitz: powiodła się ale w 1939-1945 :P
<termi> zreszta to glownie niemcy blokuja wejscie turkow do uni
<Wizard> Matan[M], ja lubię Niemców
<termi> ja ich tez nie chce
<Wizard> nie spoktałem jeszcze żadnego chama niemca
<Matan[M]> Wizard: to chyba tych dziadków nie spotkałeś
<Wizard> (wliczając jako niemców Szwajcarów szprechających i Austriaków)
<Matan[M]> szwabska buta
<termi> Matan[M]: nie dziadki a mlodzi sie licza
<termi> :)
<Wizard> nie, gnojów w moim wieku
<Matan[M]> dziadki na moje tereny czasem przyjeżdżają, prusy przeca
<Matan[M]> ociekają hitlerowskim chamstwem
<Stirlitz> jasne
<Matan[M]> te młode juz zreformowane
<Matan[M]> ale te stare to panie ić pan...
<Wizard> nie znam starych
<termi> zreszta wszedzie tak jest ze czesc nie lubi polakow bo ..., tak samo jak czesc nie lubi niemcow itd itp
<termi> nigdy nie bedzie ze wszyscy wszytkich lubia
<Matan[M]> każdy lubi cycki
<Wizard> nie każdy
<termi> Matan[M]: zalezy jakie
<Wizard> pedały są neutralen
<termi> typu naleśniki nie lubie :P
<Matan[M]> :|
<Wizard> neutralne*
<Matan[M]> no ale cycki...
<Stirlitz> oni nie lubio cyków?
<Stirlitz> muszo byc tylko silnie umięśnione chyba?
<Matan[M]> zburzyliście mi światopogląd mego życia
<Wizard> cza by było spytać
<termi> :)
<Wizard> Matan[M], znaczy czas spać ;D
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie nie nie
<Matan[M]> jeszcze zacier zlać
<Wizard> ja nie wiem jak można nie lubić cycków
<Stirlitz> ekhm... kanał wzywa naczelnego pedała... over,,,
<Wizard> cycki++
<Wizard> Stirlitz, a jest taki?
<termi> Stirlitz: a kto tym neczelnym jest?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wilku> Cycki--
<Stirlitz> moze sie ujawni
<Admc`> Stirlitz: a no jest :D
<termi> hahahah
<termi> :)
<Matan[M]> :O
<termi> nie mam pytan
<Stirlitz> Wilku--
<Admc`> lol
<Wilku> Siusiaki++
<Admc`> xDD
<Matan[M]> Wilku: wyjdź!
<Admc`> `karma
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Highest karma: "cycki" (9), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Wilku" (-1), "Diabelko" (-1), and "Opera" (-1).
<Matan[M]> maszkaro czarna jak piekło czerwona jak ogień
<Admc`> `karma Wilku
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Wilku: -1
<Admc`> karma siusiako
<Admc`> karma siusiaki
<Stirlitz> lepsza karma jest na ircstas on ma od zawsze
<Admc`> `karma siusiaki
<Przekliniak> Admc`: siusiaki has neutral karma.
<Admc`> :/
<Admc`> czyli nie wszyscy mogą
<Wilku>  :(
<Stirlitz> i nikogo nie dałnuje ;)
<termi> :)
<termi> sie wystraszyli siusiakow
<termi> :)
<Matan[M]> termi: a ty bys sie nie wystraszył?
<Matan[M]> to jak ogladanie pornosa i nagle wyskakuje ci nagi murzyn :|
<Matan[M]> anty-erekcja
<termi> albo kawal uja
<termi> :)
<termi> a propo murzynow nigdy nie widzialem gejow murzynow
<termi> :)
<Matan[M]> termi: no bez przesady
<Matan[M]> i tak mają przesrane że są czarni
<termi> pisze sie kolorowi (tak jest lagodniej)
<Matan[M]> termi: nie oszukujmy się, kolorowa to jest tęcza
<jacekowski> w ogole, jechalem po m25 dzisiaj
<jacekowski> i w londynie ogien
<termi> dobra Matan[M] wygrales :)
<jacekowski> cos sie ostro palilo
<jacekowski> bo dymu sporo
<Matan[M]> robią plan z V jak Ventetta
<Matan[M]> wysadzą parlament
<Matan[M]> mwahahahaahahahahahah!
<termi> moze widziales palaca sie fabryke sony
<termi> :)
<termi> bo ponoc sie tam w angli spalila
<termi> :)
<Matan[M]> jutro powiedzą że Anonymous znowu zaatakowało Sony
<Matan[M]> i atakiem hakerskim spalili im magazyn
<termi> kto wie
<termi> Ł=
<termi> :)
<Wizard> Ж)
<Matan[M]> tusk chciał w polsce drugą irlandię, nie podołał
<jacekowski> termi: nie tylko to
<jacekowski> termi: i sony dalej na poludnie jest
<Matan[M]> murzyni chcieli w londynie drugą somalnię, im się udało
<termi> tak samo jak gieldy
<termi> amerykanskie mialy zielone zamkniecie
<Stirlitz> tylko korwin podoła
<termi> co jest dziwne
<termi> a europejskie i inne na swiecie czerwone zamkniecia
<Wizard> Jeusie nieistniejący, wybacz, że zapomnialem jacekowskiego dodać na ignore
<Stirlitz> Jeus?
<Stirlitz> na pewno fanki w szklanki
<Wizard> ok
<Wizard> widzę, że lisu już wstał, to czas się kłaść spać ;P
<Wizard> dobranoc
<termi> haha
<termi> ja tez ide
<termi> w takim razie
 * Stirlitz słucha: Liquid Tension Experiment - Freedom Of Speech (Liquid Tension Experiment) 
<Stirlitz> \o/
<anemus> kde ssie
<anemus> opera pod xfce, flash 11b wszystko ok. Kde 4coś tam fullscreen nie działa, sprzętowa akceleracja nie działa
<anemus> nic się nie da włączyć
<anemus> na sztywno ustawiony czas i strefa czasowa, kde i tak sobie zmienii
<DaZ> mnie tam wszystko dziala
<manio> mi też.. prawie
<anemus> ech nie chce mi się kombinować co jest zchlastane w kde z tym flashem
<DaZ> anemus: a co ci sie dzieje? :f
<anemus> nic, nowy flash dla x64 poleca mi wersję 32-bitową po próbie przejścia w fullscreen
<anemus> w środowiskach dla gtk nie ma tego problemu i śmiga bez zająknięcia
<DaZ> mnie tam nic sie nie poleca :f
<anemus> a masz x86-64 f11b1?
<anemus> dziwne jest, że nie da się okienka konfiguracji włączyć
<anemus> kolejna rzecz to że mimo iż eksportuje strefę czasową to i tak daje +2h jak utc
<anemus> trzecia, czy dolphina da się zmusić do obsługi ssh?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-10
<anemus> jest do chrome dodatek blokujący fb "liki" na stronach?
<anemus> aaa jest rehab ;D
<Stirlitz> :)
<damlox> witajcie
<damlox> czy udalo Wam sie skonfigurowac ION'a II pod Ubuntu 11.04?
<anemus> mi właśnie udało się skonfigurować wyrko
<anemus> tak więc jeszcze się tam zainstaluje i włącze tryb hibernacji
<m477> red hat jest tylko platny?
<m477> jak zmienic kolor suwaka w oknie?
<Wilku> Cześć wszystkim
<lisu> re
<m477> lisu: wiesz jak zmienic kolorsuwaka w gnomie?
<lisu> m477: nie wiem.
<m477> ;[
<Wilku> Suwaka?
<m477> no to czym przewijasz strone w dol
<m477> to powiecie mi?
<Wilku> Sprawdź w plikach motywów, może w gtk-rc będzie
<m477> a ten gtk-rc gdzieszukac
<Wilku> ~/.themes/twój_motyw/ przeszukaj to
<m477> Wilku:
<m477>  ls .themes/
<m477> m477@m477-laptop:~$
<m477> pusto
<Wilku> A jaki to motyw?
<m477> Wilku: 'własne' ogolnie to jest standardowy
<Wilku> To /usr/share/themes/
<m477> zmienilem szablon w 'elementy sterujace'  poprstu
<Wilku> Btw., produkują jeszcze kasety magnetofonowe?
<LukaszST> czesc
<lisu> `g epithany
<Przekliniak> lisu: Epiphany (feeling) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epiphany_(feeling)>
<lisu> `g ephitany
<Przekliniak> lisu: modchips4u's Channel‏ - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/user/modchips4u>
<lisu> słuchajcie tego: magazyn chip 09/2011 strona 89: "Ubuntu 11.04PL Niebiańska Nimfa: (...) Oprócz tego otrzymujemy komunikator Ephitany obsługujący protokół Gadu-Gadu (...)"
<Wilku> Lol
<maf2> witam
<maf2> :)
<lisu> w polskiej edycji jest zainstalowany gnome commander domyslnie?
<maf2> Mam problem z serwerem mailowym. http://wklej.org/id/574558/
<maf2> w logach pisze że nie może połączyc do ldap
<maf2> help :)
<lisu> co prawda nie instalowałem/odpalałem polskiego remixu, ale nie wydaje mi się aby: "Jeśli zdecydujemy się na drugą opcję (opcja wybpróbuj ubuntu - dop. lisu), Ubuntu poprosi nas o wpisanie hasła, które będzie chronić dostęp do bazy danych gromadzonych przez przeglądarki WWW identyfikatorów i haseł.
<lisu> " ---> albo ja o czymś nie wiem, albo osoba która to napisała chyba nie wie do końca o czym pisze - co ma wspólnego start systemu z przeglądarką w ubuntu o0 ?
<lisu> maf2: telnet?
<maf2> lisu do testowania się nadaje ;)
<lisu> aaa no teraz kojarze, nie doczytałem
<PoKrAk> helołłłłłłłłłłłł
<lisu> maf2: a czy przypadkiem ldap nie przechowuje haseł md5? ssha?
<Wilku> Hi
<lisu> PoKrAk: powitać
<maf2> lisu: nie wiem
<lisu> maf2: jak podasz hasło "gołe" to on porówna sobie z haszem i jest failure
<maf2> czyli bym musiał wstukać md5 tak ?
<maf2> sprawdze to
<lisu> maf2: nie wiem jak masz przechowywane hasła, ale domyślnie ldap chyba ssha ma, albo md5, nie pamiętam.
<maf2> lisu: zaraz to sprawdze i sie odezwe
<lisu> luz
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wilku> Haj
<maf2> lisu: niestety nie w tym problem
<lisu> maf2: a w ogole polaczenie z ldap jest?
<maf2> no nie ma własnie
<PoKrAk> postfix czy co ?
<maf2> postfix + dovecot
<PoKrAk> http://wanderingbarque.com/howtos/mailserver/mailserver.html oblookaj tu
<maf2> zobacze
<maf2> PoKrAk ja robiłem według tego http://www.nfire.eu/?m=articles&article_id=37#dovecot
<Stirlitz> maf2, a gdzie tam jest cos o ldapach? to korzysta z systemowych userów imho bez sensu
<maf2> Stirlitz: no nie ma ale jak zainstalowałem według tego to mi się o ldap rzuca :)
<Wizard> siemano o/
<Wizard> cycki++
<Stirlitz> nie ma "koławruch" pocionga
<Wilku> Hej Wizzir ]:=>
<Wilku> cycki--
<Wilku> ;(
<Stirlitz> killim
<Wizard> jak to --?!
<Wilku> Normalnie =D
<Stirlitz> kolawruch to cos jak padadeszcz :)
<Wilku> Naczelny pedał, over ;P
<Wizard> to geje nie lubią cycków? :(
<Wizard> przecież cycki są dla wszystkich :<
<Wilku> A hetero siusiaków? :<
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> argument nie do pokonania
<Wizard> wygrałeś
<Wizard> ale smutne to musi być :(
<Wilku> ;P
<Wizard> no weźmy choćby taką reklamę dużą, którą mijam codziennie
<Wizard> reklama magazynu z narzędziami, czy czegoś takiego
<Wizard> na zdjęciu ładna pani tnie piłą spalinową coś
<Stirlitz> rżnie znaczy
<Wizard> chciałem uniknąć tego słowa :P
<Wizard> co ta pani ma duże? oprócz piły?
<PoKrAk> hmm zapytanie
<Wizard> a tak, to na co się patrzysz, na tę piłę nieszczęsną? smutne :(
<PoKrAk> serwer spamassasina na linuxie dla serwera exchange microsoftu
<Wizard> da się zrobić
<PoKrAk> moze byc ew inne rozwiązanie antyspamowe ale na linuxie
<PoKrAk> wizard podejrzewam, ze sie da
<Wizard> blacklisty dobrze działają
<PoKrAk> szukam jakiegos  dobrego tutoriala lub artykułu
<Wizard> może być z tym słabo
<PoKrAk> dostałem zagwozdke do rozwiązania
<PoKrAk> i szukam czegoś na czym mógłbym się oprzeć
<Stirlitz> z samym słabo trzeba do tego jeszcze postfiksa i przez niego słać
<maf2> PoKrAk: nie wiem czy o to biega ale tam jest jakis antyspam : http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-adv-spam
<maf2> :)
<Wilku> Wizard: Na nic nie patrzę :P.
<PoKrAk> to nie to
<PoKrAk> musze ozenic linuxowy antyspam z serwerem poczty ms exhange
<maf2> a bo to dla microsoftu
<PoKrAk> czyli na moje cała poczta z exhange musiała by byc przekazywana na serwer postfixa (jako relay) a dopiero postfix po przefiltrowaniu by przewalał dalej
<PoKrAk> o ile dobrze mysle
<Wizard> bleh
<maf2> A ja mam taki problem. http://wklej.org/id/574558/  w logach pisze że nie może połączyc do ldap
<PoKrAk> a ldpa jest uruchomiony
<maf2> i na razie zastój:)
<maf2> tak
<PoKrAk> jak tak to czy jest odpowiednio skonfiguroway w main.cf
<Stirlitz> maf2, jak ci się wydaje że konfiguracja postfiksa to instalacja 2 paczek to daj spokoj
<maf2> Stirlitz: daj sobie spokój z takimi komentami
<PoKrAk> maf2 ustaw sobie kodowanie
<maf2> PoKrak: gdzie ?
<maf2> to moj pierwszy serwerek mailowy więc się morduję jeszcze :)
<maf2> main.cf wydaje mi się że mam dobrze skonfigurowany
<PoKrAk> maf2 czyli ci sie zle wydaje jak nie działa
<PoKrAk> logi oblookaj /var/log/
<maf2> PoKrAk: w loga szukałem i w logu dovecot.log pisze we're not connected to LDAP server
<maf2> a wcześniej jest jeszcze error: LDAP: binding failed
<maf2> tego nie widziałem
<PoKrAk> czyli szukaj byka w konfiguracji dovecota
<PoKrAk> i sprawdz konfiguracje ldap
<PoKrAk> poleccie jkiegos UTM`a dla debiana
<maf2> no szukam
<maf2> ale chyba muszę się drzemnąć bo siedziałem całą noc xD
<maf2> lol
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> cześć Matan[M]
<Wizard> http://xkcd.com/936/
<grek> cze
<grek> wiecie moze czy odzyskiwanie ddrescue mozna przerwac ?
<grek> tzn czy ten plik wynikowy bedzie czytelny
<grek> bo dziala mi to juz ponad 30 godzin
<grek> i w sumie musze miec dostep
<grek> tzn bede musial od nowa puscic po przelozeniu dyskow
<manishe> witam. jaki znacie prosty edytor video pod linuksa? trzeba skompresowac 15GB plik .ogv na cos mniejszego
<lisu> manishe: mencoder
<manishe> lisu: dzieki, mi sie to przyda. ale niestety szukam programu dla osoby, ktora nie czai konsoli:)
<lisu> pitivi wypróbuj
<lisu> openshot
<lisu> manishe: to są edytory, możliwe, że mają też jakieś funkcje kodera
<grek> avidemux
<grek> najprostrzy do samego kodowania - skuteczny i pełnia możliwości - jest w repo i ma wersje okienkową oczywiście
<grek> te co pisał lisu są do montażu nieliniowego a nie kodowania
<grek> ew sa tez dedykowane konwertery do video na urzadzenia moblne wpisz video w centrum oprogramowania to pokaza sie jakies ripery  avista transcoder - najprostrzy interfejs na świecie
<grek> albo arista
<Vorbis^> avidemux fajny nawet na xp używam
<grek> tak bardzo fajny tzn duzo opcji ten arista jest jak dla dzieci
<grek> przeciagnij plik powiedz na co ma byc i start
<grek> ;)
<grek> avidemux ma jzu wiecej opcji
<grek> a co to xp  ? nie uzywalem jeszcze
<grek> :)
<lisu> mózg
<lisu> grek: nie używałeś nigdy windows xp?
<Vorbis^> grek, windows, nie wiem czy slyszałeś
<lisu> grek: gdzie ty się uchowałeś?
<Vorbis^> taki wykastrowany linux
<grek> zartuje kiedys uzywalem jak kazdy bo bylem zmuszony ale juz zapomnialem
<PoKrAk> jak podejsc do kwestii chce zrobic poczte w następujący sposób:
<PoKrAk> antispam -> firewall -> poczta
<lisu> PoKrAk: use gmail i zapomnij
<PoKrAk> jak zabrac sie do antispamu
<PoKrAk> lisu heh nie ma zapomnij
<PoKrAk> mam kwestie i musze ja zrobic
<lisu> wspolczuje
<PoKrAk> czemu ciekawe zadanie :D
<PoKrAk> wszystko od nowa robie
<lisu> antyspam, bogofilter, spamaasasin?
<PoKrAk> jeszce firewalla musze obmysleć bo ma byc na UTM
<lisu> utm?
<PoKrAk> lisu wsio ryba ale musi obługiwac 2 clany
<PoKrAk> vlany
<lisu> łomatko
<lisu> co ty pentagon skryptujesz?
<PoKrAk> Universal Traffic Manager
<PoKrAk> lisu heheheheeheh prawie
<PoKrAk> narazie nic mam zrobic i zaprezentowac gotowe rozwiazanie
<lisu> naprostsza droga najlepsza droga imho
<PoKrAk> jakbym sam robił to pewnie tak
<PoKrAk> ale ma byc tak i juz
<PoKrAk> jakies pomysły wskazówki ??
<lisu> antyspam->firewall->poczta? ciekawe zagadnienie, na szczescie nie musiałem stawiac serwera poczty, wiec to zagadnienie jest mi prawie obce
<PoKrAk> serwer poczty juz stoi
<PoKrAk> wlasnie go skonczyłem
<PoKrAk> :)
<lisu> aaa, ty tylko antyspam
<PoKrAk> wlasnie bez an tispamu i bez clamav
<PoKrAk> no dokładnie
<lisu> mimo szczerych checi nie pomogę, nie znam tematu na tyle
<PoKrAk> jakby to zrobić na jednym serwerze to ok
<PoKrAk> to takie cos robiłem
<PoKrAk> serwer poczty bedzie wewn atrz i w innym vlanie niz antyspam
<PoKrAk> i to ma przechodzić i komunikowac sie poprzez firewalla z utm
<lisu> squid?
<PoKrAk> squid to proxy
<PoKrAk> hmmmm
<lisu> dobrze kombinujesz, mysle ze to nie głupia opcja
 * m477 let the music begin
<PoKrAk> jeno jakieś opisowe rozwiąznie by sie przydało
<grek> wie ktos jak to mozeliwe zeby syslog mial 98 GB ?
<grek> to sie samo nie zmiejsza ?
<grek> tzn nie ma limitu wielkosci  ?
<grek> jest jakis soft ktory pilnuje wielkosci tych plikow ?
<Matan[M]> grek: 98GB? to ty jaki dysk masz panie jak ci prawie 100gb coś wolną ręką mieści :P
<PoKrAk> mozliwe ze ma tyle błędów ze tak narosło a logrotate powinien go pociąc
<PoKrAk> heheheheheh zycze powodzenie z edycja tego pliku ja miałem problem z edycja 2 gigowego pliku :D
<grek> 2 TB
<Matan[M]> grek: ło cie pierun
 * Matan[M] ma 80GB :|
<grek> moze ten ddrescue pisal log do systemowego loga bo nie podalem mu miejsca na log
<Matan[M]> http://komorkomania.pl/2011/08/10/wyciekl-film-prezentujacy-nokie-z-wp7-wideo no nie powiem, nawet im wyszła z wyglądu
<Wizard> http://web-laun.ch/ps/a/just_do_it.jpg
<Wizard> nsfw
<qermit> nsfb
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was ma grafikę Intel HD 3000 w lapku? [procki Sandy Bridge]
<Wizard> może ja
<Wizard> ale nei jestem pewien
<Matan[M]> Wizard: jakiego CPU masz
<Wizard> atoma
<Wizard> jest on odpadem atomowym..
<Wizard> jest on odpadem atomowym..
<Matan[M]> Wizard: e to nie
<Wizard> e to ssij ;>
<Matan[M]> te graficzki są zintegrowane w nowe i3 i5 i7
<Wizard> w i7 mam jakąś nvidię
<Wizard> nawet działa z atomem
<Wizard> tfu, z nuwo
<Wizard> http://www.chamsko.pl/1447/Dla_Endriu
<Wizard> kto się na osnews podpisuje szarpaj?
<Wizard> :>
<bikstopa> yoyo
<Wizard> cześć bigfun
<Wizard> cześć bikstopa
<Wizard> ależ mnie ten xchat wkurza momentami
<bikstopa> ale nuda dzis w robocie. chyba zaczne pisac klienta irc via excel
<bikstopa> why?
<Wizard> bikstopa, no kuwa, jak on te niki uzupełnia
<Wizard> o tera lepiej
<anemus> Wizard: ot mała różnica międzu "g", a "k", do tego ta druga śmie być druga w alfabecie ;P
<BlessJah> bikstopa: napiszesz w robocie excelowego klienta, zeby inne ludki w robocie mogly czacic?
<BlessJah> bikstopa: ilu znasz ludzi, ktore umieja napisac klienta a musza klikac w excelu?
<bikstopa> nie rozumiem pytania
<BlessJah> bikstopa: jesli umiesz napisac klienta irc, to czemu klikasz w excelu
<lisu> BlessJah: a moze on lubi klikać?
<BlessJah> lisu: a programuje hobbystycznie?
<BlessJah> lisu: na odwrot, programuje hobbystycznie, a musi klikac, inaczej to nie ma sensu
<lisu> BlessJah: nie, charytatywnie
<BlessJah> chyba ze tak
<BlessJah> cholera
<BlessJah> wszystkie gry na symbiana wymagaja polaczenie z netem???
<lisu> BlessJah: najarałeś sie czegos?
<BlessJah> lisu: pobrałem 5 gier, zadna nie chce zadzialac, dopoki nie pozwole jej polaczyc sie z netem
<BlessJah> zadnej nie pozwolilem
<lisu> moze mają activation key jak w xp ?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> z lektury komunikatów czesci znich wynika, ze musza cos jeszcze dossac
<kruk1> Witam
<kruk1> Wciąż mam ten sam dylemat
<kruk1> I nigdzie nie mogę znaleść odpowiedzi
<kruk1> :)
<BlessJah> dylemat ten sam, tylko ludzie się zmienili :|
<kruk1> :D
<kruk1> Chodzi mi o wypalanie płyt
<kruk1> Do czego przydaje się ten tryb TAO
<gjm> i to jest dylemat?
<kruk1> Tak
<kruk1> :)
<gjm> kocham ten kraj
<kruk1> Bo jak narazie dochodzę do wniosku że jest on dość bezużyteczny
<BlessJah> kruk1: widać to feature typu: "jeśli nie wiesz, czy potrzebujesz, to nie potrzebujesz"
<gjm> za to powiem ci że wpisanie np. "tao nagrywanie" w google nie jest bezużyteczne
<gjm> tzn. bezsensowne
<gjm> ale nagiąłem żebyś zrozumiał ;>
<kruk1> Nie dość że nośniki wypalone w trybie TAO padają znacznie szybciej niż inne
<gjm> skąd masz takie informacje?
<kruk1> Z własnego doświadczenia :)
<bikstopa> nikt nie chce mnie zwtrudnic jako proframisty blesjah
<BlessJah> jeśli wali tyle błędów w kodzie, co w powyższej wypowiedzi - nie dziwię się
<BlessJah> :>
<gjm> kruk1: takie informacje to se wsadź w miejsce pod plecami
<BlessJah> nośniki padają
<BlessJah> wszystko co wzleci, musi kiedyś paść
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Bawił się ktoś Scalą? Warto się tym zainteresować?
<BlessJah> do tej pory żadna płyta mi nie padła, poza pira^H pożyczoną kopią zapasową wormsów kilka lat temu
<gjm> o tak, jedna z moich ulubionych konkurencji, rzut płytą zrąbaną przez Brasero
<BlessJah> gjm: no, chyba że mówisz o błędzie, podczas kopiowania/nagrywania
<kruk1> Przy TAO laser wyłącza się po zapisaniu każdej ścieżki
<kruk1> Przerywa wypalanie
<gjm> BlessJah: nie, nie kończy sesji
<BlessJah> z 10 padło przy próbie kopiowania porysowanej płyty (a potem nauczyłem się zgrywać do iso), do tego drugie 10 ot tak sobie zrypane
<kruk1> Dane tracą ciągłość
<gjm> kruk1: nie wiem o co ci chodzi, tao to zapis wielosesyjny
<BlessJah> w sumie 20 płyt w 10 lat
<BlessJah> ładnie
<gjm> kruk1: co ma piernik do wiatraka
<kruk1> gjm Polecam przetestować sobie płyty wypalone w trybie TAO w jakimkolwiek programie do diagnostyki nośników optycznych :)
<gjm> skoro ci tao nie pasuje to przestań używać, i masz koniec "dylematu"
<BlessJah> kruk1: w czym?
<kruk1> Np Nero DiscSpeed
<kruk1> Albo cdck
<kruk1> gpxtool jest w repozytoriach
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> polsat pocisnął
<BlessJah> szyfrowanie blackberry nowym TORem!
<Matan[M]> ?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: ludzie wykorzystuja szyfrowanie blackberry i policja w GB nie moze ich czytac
<BlessJah> tak sie skrzykuja na demolowanie sklepow
<bikstopa2> co z tm blackberry? bo ja mam info ze dzis sa problemy z odbiorem poczty kolporacyjnej na nim
<BlessJah> bikstopa2: mozliwe ze zawiesili szyfrowanie, zeby umozliwic czytanie maili i sms demonstrantow
<BlessJah> grrrr
<BlessJah> taaa... wszyscy dyskutancji mi zwiali
<BlessJah> brrr
<julek> czesc
<BlessJah> julek: cześć
<julek> jakim programem moge sobie zrobic galerie html ze zdjeciami?
<julek> na gtk
<julek> f-spot mnie nie interesuje;)
<BlessJah> ja bym bash/sed doradził, ale to nie na gtk jest
<BlessJah> julek: bash/sed z gnome-terminal?
<julek> chodzilo mi o to, ze nie-qt;)
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> ooo
<julek> tez o tym myslalem;)
<BlessJah> bash/sed nie jest qt
<Stirlitz> gthumb
<julek> dzieki
<Stirlitz> albo xnview
 * julek juz wrocil do Polski...
<BlessJah> julek: a gdzie byleś?
<julek> no w kosowie
<julek> miesiac
<BlessJah> znaczy londyn?
<julek> kosowo, takie panstewko na balkanach...
<BlessJah> julek: rejon niezbyt popularny turystycznie
<lisu> BlessJah: julek tam nie byl turystycznie, tylko z tajną misją szerzenia wioo
<BlessJah> kolejny agent
<BlessJah> lisu: a ty skąd wiesz?
<lisu> o kufa, to juz nie jest tajna
<lisu> hehe
<julek> BlessJah: no niezbyt, wlasciwie turystyki tam nie ma...
<julek> najlepszy przyklad, ze nie udalo mi sie nigdzie znalezc kartek pocztowych
<BlessJah> julek: to co tam robiles?
<julek> bylem na summer university w pristinie i w laboratorium toksykologicznym w department of forensic medicine w euleksie (unijna misja w kosowie)
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> i instalowałeś tam linuksy?
<BlessJah> lisu: miałeś rację, że z misją
<BlessJah> haha!
<julek> heh... ja nei jestem informatykiem;)
<BlessJah> julek: siedzisz tutaj od pewnego czasu, znaczy musisz być informatykiem
<lisu> julek: swoją wiedzą przewyższasz niejednego "informatyka" samozwańczego
<julek> ech...
<BlessJah> lisu: dokładnie
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> mam ubuntu ale jak moge pogadac z uzyciem kamery przez msn-a z ubuntu?
<Stirlitz> amsn pewnie
<anemus> a do kopete w końcu tego nie dodali?
<favago> witam. jak moge sprawdzic, dlaczego mi tak zamula ubuntu? :/
<jacekowski> ile masz ramu?
<jacekowski> jaki to komputer?
<anemus> w monitorze systemu wybadaj co zamula
<favago> raczej chodzi o zuzycie procesora. w tej chwili samo banshee zuzywa 102% procka wg 'top'
<favago> ram 1 gb
<jacekowski> to ram
<jacekowski> doloz z gigabajt kolejny
<favago> nie mam :P jak inaczej z tym sobie poradzic? nawet windows 7 tak nie zamulal z tym 1 gb
<anemus> jacekowski: nie przesadzaj
<jacekowski> nie przesadzam
<favago> http://bit.ly/p2LwMc - ten model dokladnie kompa
<jacekowski> ubuntu zachowuje sie przyzwoicie majac 2G+
<favago> hmmm... a gdybym zamienil gnome'a na jakies xfce czy podobnego, to pomoze?
<anemus> mono zamula
<favago> hmm... zuzycie procesora 100%, ramu 75%
<favago> wiec chyba nie kwestia ramu
<anemus> tylko banshee czy coś jeszcze?
<favago> na pierwszym miejscu banshee (80-90%), na drugim gnome-system-monitor (30-40%)
<favago> ale bez banshee tez wolno dziala strasznie
<favago> jakis pomysl?
<anemus> a xorg ci przypadkiem nie czai się za plecami czołówki w top-ie?
<favago> skacze, ale utrzymuje sie w czolowce ;)
<anemus> Unity czy Gnome?
<favago> unity
<favago> w tej chwili jakos sie uspokoilo i tylo 10% cpu banshee
<favago> ale wciaz nawet przelaczanie sie miedzy oknami trwaaaaaaaa wieki
<anemus> może ssą stery grafy
<favago> jak to sprawdzic?
<favago> hm?
<jacekowski> mowie ram
<anemus> jacekowski ale ja postawiłem gorszy sprzęt i działa
<jacekowski> no to ubic niepotrzebne programy
<anemus> favago: wejdź w klasyczne gnome i wyłącz compiza
<anemus> jak przestanie przymulać to masz odpowiedź
<anemus> na marginesie - kde na debianie opera+chrome+terminal+kopete = 1.6G ;S
<anemus> opera 400M
<favago> hmm... jesli teraz doinstaluje sobie fluxboxa np. to w momencie logowania bedzie mnie pytalo z automatu ktorego manageera okien chce czy jakos musze to wlaczyc?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-11
<m477> mam 2 pythony jak chce cos uruchomic starasza wersji to jak mam to zrobic?
<anemus> scieżka_stary_python plik?
<anemus> prawdopodobnie w /usr/bin masz zlinkowanego python->python-wersja, więc daj albo ścieżkę do twojej wersji
<anemus> albo samo np. python2.6 twoje.py
<czesmir> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKz9UNXWyHk
<m477> anemus: thx
<m477> jak mam zaimportowac plik w Virtual Boxie z zew. partycji, cos czytalem kiedys ze trzeba jakis plugin zainstalowac
<anemus> a nie ma tam funkcji współdzielone foldery?
<anemus> zawsze można przez sieć ;P
<anemus> kiedyś się na gościu instalowało "VirtualBox Guest Additions" ale ostatnio nie miałem styczności z VB
<m477> anemus: jezeli jest to nie dziala
<m477> anemus: a przez siec to jak bedzie najprosciej, bo ftp czy czegos takiegho nie posiadam
<DaZ> jest i generalnie działa
<m477> DaZ: ta jest cos takiego
<m477> tylko gdzie ten katalog jest w wirtualnej maszynie?
<m477> wlasnie trzeba chyba to guest adidtions zainstalowac
<m477> no mam to zainstalowane i co dalej .....
<m477> ;/
<DaZ> ctrl e, my network places
<DaZ> chociaz nie, winkey e
<DaZ> :f
<m477> win e to moj komputer
<DaZ> a nie, teraz juz nawet widze normalnie w explorerze
<DaZ> nope, win e to explorer z ta smieszna zakładką po lewej
<m477> a jezeli chodzi o 'miejsca sieciowe' to jest puste
<DaZ> ale jak nie masz tam nic to musisz pewnie guest additions
<m477> mam
<m477> zainstalowalem przed chwila
<DaZ> a restartowales? [;
<m477> noo
<DaZ> eh, pewnie maja to gdzies w internetach opisane
<DaZ> ja nie umiem rozwiazywac ludziom problemow, totez ci nie pomoge [;
<m477> o zadzialalo
<m477> dodalem nowe miejsce i bylo tam gdzies dalej VB share folder ..
<spass> dzień dobry cześć i czołem...
<m477> witam lisu
<lisu> powitać
<m477> powitawszy
<m477> bylem w kosciulku odkupic grzechy :)
<lisu> wspolczuje
<m477> dziekuje
<lisu> na tace dales? co laska nie mniej niz 10
<m477> :(
<lisu> mnie wkurza to, ze tutaj powia ci ze pieniadze nie sa potrzebne, a za chwile z tacą lecą
<m477> apostazja mate
<lisu> m477: a po polsku?
<m477> to jest po polsku
<lisu> o0
<m477> google?
<lisu> nie chce mi sie
<lisu> czas na kawe
<m477> jakak kawa
<PoKrAk> jelołłł
<lisu> powitać
<Wilku> Hej :3
<Wilczek> Nom :)
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> kto sie bawił endianin`em ??
<lisu> PoKrAk: co ci potrzeba?
<PoKrAk> wszystko na ten temat wyce i triki konfiguracja itp
<PoKrAk> zeby po omacku nie latac
<PoKrAk> bo wyglada to obiecująco
<lisu> apacza nie postawisz?
<Wilczek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> lisu, postawić to każdy postawi
<Wizard> tylko czy zrobi to dobrze?
<lisu> nginx podobno lepszy
<PoKrAk> lisu ??
<PoKrAk> endian no firewall UTM
<PoKrAk> a n ie apache
<PoKrAk> to distro oparte na redhacie sluzace jako filtr antyspam antywirus jako router itp itd
<lisu> PoKrAk: aaaa faktycznie cos wczoraj wspominales
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie sie tym bawie
<PoKrAk> wyglada baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo obiecujaco i w pełni zarzadzalny przez www
<julek> czesc
<lisu> PoKrAk: ciekawe
<PoKrAk> lisu oblooknij sobie to
<PoKrAk> jestes w stanie monitorowac cały ruch przez to
<lisu> a wiesz, ze tak zrobie
<PoKrAk> instalujesz to red to wan green to lan po instalacji odpalasz z lan https://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:10443 i konfigurujesz
<PoKrAk> wlasnie sobie tym 2 sieci połączyłem
<PoKrAk> i kombinuje
<PoKrAk> w lan mam serwer  poczty narazie
<lisu> PoKrAk: ja musze sobie squida zrobic, ale tylko po to, aby połączenie palm miał z netem
<lisu> PoKrAk: najlepsze jest to że łączy sie ladnie i nawet na palmie zapodam putty, to wchodze na serwer
<PoKrAk> lisu to ma w sobie proxy
<lisu> maskarada cos mi nie dziala na tym
<lisu> o0
<lisu> kto ma proxy?
<PoKrAk> endian
<PoKrAk> ma proxy dla http dla poczty ftp
<PoKrAk> ma ids`a
<lisu> PoKrAk: ja z armaty do muchy nie myśle strazelac
<lisu> PoKrAk: wszystko ma ;)
<PoKrAk> lisu co chcesz włanczas co nie chcesz nie włanczasz
<piotr__> problem ze skypem trzaski i szum karta dźwiękowa ATI
<lisu> karta dzwiekowa ati? lspsci zapodaj na wklej org
<Wizard> lisu++
<Wizard> PoKrAk--
<Wizard> PoKrAk, do słownika zajrzyj
<PoKrAk> Wizard: czdep sie tramwaja :D
<Wizard> skype ssie, libtelepathy ftw!
<Matan[M]> Google_Hangouts++
<piotr__> http://wklej.org/id/575109/
<Wizard> ati technologies cośtam cośtam audio (intel hda)
<Wizard> lololololol
<Wizard> piotr__, próbowałeś machlować mikserem?
 * lisu konczy robote na dzis
<lisu> nara
<lisu> weekend :) :D
<piotr__> tak najpierw  wogule dziwięku nie była wiec wkleiłem  options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N position_fix=1 enable=yes
<piotr__> w alsa-base.conf
<piotr__> dźwięk jest ale teraz sa szumy i trzaski
<Wizard> w ogóle!
<Wizard> jak można dwa błędy w tym zrobić? :|
<Wizard> tylko w skype są szumy i trzaski?
<piotr__> pytam sie o pomoc ?
<piotr__> nie o błędy
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> piotr__, nikt ci nie zgadnie dlaczego ci trzeszczy
<Wizard> cześć LukaszST
<Wizard> zapytałem, czy tylko skype szumi
<piotr__> tylko skyp
<Wizard> ano właśnie.. z tym badziewiem są różne jaja
<Wizard> szumi ci mikrofon, czy głośniki?
<piotr__> robię próbę skypa jak odtwarza dźwięk sa szumy
<PoKrAk> to w ustawieniach skype pogrzeb
<piotr__> hym próbowałem
<BlessJah> b
<Wilczek_> wilczek(at)shellmix ~> screen -Ur
<Wilczek_> There is a screen on: 23163.pts-1260.shellmix (Attached)
<Wilczek_> There is no screen to be resumed.
<Wilczek_> Jak mogę przywrócić tamtego screena?
<Admc`> screen -Urd
<Wilczek_> Moment, sprawdzę
<Wilczek> Nom, dzięki, działa :3
<Wizard> Wilczek, man screen
<Wizard> na bogów
<Wilczek> wilczek(at)shellmix ~> man screen | na bogów
<Wilczek> na: Command not found.
<Wilczek> Error executing formatting or display command.
<Wilczek> system command exited with status 36096
<Wilczek> Error executing formatting or display command.
<Wilczek> system command exited with status 36096
<Wilczek> Error executing formatting or display command.
<Wilczek> system command exited with status 36096
<Wilczek> No manual entry for screen
<Wilczek> ęń
<Wilczek> :P
<Wizard> eee
<Wizard> uname -a?
<BlessJah> Wizard: MS Windows 2000,
<Wizard> pfff
<Wizard> jasne
<AaaA> :>
<Wizard> BlessJah, a ty nie miałeś bana razem z resztą kolegów swoich?
<BlessJah> moich?
<BlessJah> Wizard: raz, jak czes terowi udowodnilem, ze sie myli
<BlessJah> dal mi wtedy bana
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> jbossie mój, jbossie, cóżem ci uczynił?
<qermit> \o/ mój pierwszy kick
<Wizard> piona!
<niez> hej, mam problem z instalacją swftools w ubuntu server 11.04
<niez> Package 'swftools' has no installation candidate
<niez> sources.list: http://www.nopaste.pl/13f5
<Wizard> niez, ping
<Wizard> u mnie w ogóle nie ma takiego pakietu
<Wizard> ale widzę, że nie dodawałeś repów
<Wizard> zrób apt-get update
<niez> Wizard, juz wiem w czym problem, nie ma tego pakietu w natty
<niez> Wizard, zainstalowalem jakis .deb
<niez> Wizard, ale mam kolejny problem, chce zainstalowac knowledgetree
<niez> Wizard, i to potrzebuje zend-server
<niez> Wizard, w lucid wszystko pieknie sie instalowalo samo, a w natty ciagle pod gorke
<grek> czesc
<grek> w srpawie tego odzyskiwania danych
<grek>  okazalo sie ze to dysk wadliwy od producenta - segate baracuda seria 7200.11 1,5 TB
<grek> podobno segate za free odsykuje dane
<grek> słyszał ktos o tym ?
<shpaq> grek: nie, nie odzyskuje danych
<shpaq> za to wymieni Ci dysk
<grek> dysk jest na gwaracji wiec bez laski
<grek> ale to zeczywiscie ich bublel ? spotales sie z tym ?
<grek> bo skoro dysk jest na gwaracni to jak odzyskac z niego dane - jezeli firma przelozy taleze bedzie rozkrecony
<grek> wiec utraci peniwe gwarancje
<BlessJah> grek: przeczytaj gwarancje jeszcze raz
<grek> (w sklepie gdzie go kupilem mowili ze odzyskuje -  i ze jest formularz na stronie segate - tyle ze nie moge go znalesc
<grek> co tam mam znazlesc ?
<BlessJah> "w czasie naprawy gwarancyjnej dysk moze zostac sformatowany"
<grek> jakiej naprawy gwarancyjnej
<BlessJah> "uzytkownik powinien wykonywac kopie zapasowe we wlasnym zakresie"
<grek> mowie o firmie odzyskujacej dane
<BlessJah> "serwis nie odpowiada za ewentualna utrate danych"
<grek> ktore podobno sa uszkodzone przez bubel segate
<BlessJah> grek: a ja o gwarancji
<grek> i w ramach tego ze to ich wina podobno odzyskuja dane - tzn przekladaja talerze i odsylaja sprawny dysk
<grek> z danymi
<BlessJah> idz zapytaj w sklepie
<BlessJah> ale watpie, zebys byl w stanie im udowodnic, ze cokolwiek mowili
<grek> przeciez to nie o nich chodzi tylko o prosucenta
<grek> sklep mowi ze trzeaba dosegate uderzac  - oni (sklep) moga jedynie wymienic na nowy
<grek> cos w tym jest
<grek> http://www.pecom.pl/aktualnosci/720011-odzyskiwanie-danych
<grek> odzyskania danych z dysków twardych Seagate oraz Maxtor z tzw. czarnej serii 7200.11.
<grek> to ten dysk
<BlessJah> grek: to sprzedawca ci mowil ze odzyskuja dane, nie producent, jesli producent tego nie gwarantuje, to sklep musi to zrobic, nie producent
<BlessJah> bo sklep ci zagwarantowal
<grek> podobno producent to robi zeby zachowac twarz, mercedes tez naprawial za free jak wypuscil buble
<grek> i to podobno taka sytacja jest
<BlessJah> grek: teoretyzujemy, idz zapytac do sklepu i znajdz na stronie producenta taka informacje
<grek> no nie moge znalesc wlasnie - segate ma duza strone nic nie da sie znalesc ale napisze do nich
<BlessJah> napisz
<majkel> hej
<BlessJah> hej
<majkel> bawil sie ktos distro 10.10 dla notebookow
<BlessJah> grek: generalnie, kanal nie jest wlasciwym miejscem na tego typu pytania
<majkel> jak tam wlaczyc to menu po instalacji
<grek> ok
<majkel> bo jak odpalam z plyty/ pendriva to mam
<majkel> a po instalacji juz nie
<majkel> to wiecie jak to menu odpalic?
<Wilczek> majkel: Jakie menu?
<majkel> dla notebookow jest takie ze ikony sa po lewo
<majkel> i jak klikniesz to duze okna na pulpicie
<Wilczek> Nom
<majkel> i po instalacji tego nigdzie niemam
<Wilczek> To się zwie Unity
<majkel> gdzie to znajde
<Wilczek> To jest środowisko
<Wilczek> Musisz się zalogować wybierając sesję Unity
<majkel> jak
<grek> to uruchom recznie
<grek> daj alt f2 - unity i odpali sie
<grek> mi tez sie tak dzialao
<grek> po wybraniu unity
<grek> pokazywal sie pusty pulpit  o to ci chodzi ?
<grek> (mi sie tak dzialo przy aktualizacji i zalogowaniu na userta ktory mial compiz w gnomie)
<majkel> bialo mam
<grek> jak bialo wogóle nie masz pulpitu ?
<majkel> no
<grek> instalowales czy aktualizowales system ?
<majkel> kaszana
<majkel> instalowalem
<grek> masz wybor userow na starcie ?
<grek> czy autologowanie
<majkel> tak jednego swojego
<grek> to jak masz to logowanie
<grek> na dole masz wybor sesji
<grek> wybierz klasyczne ubuntu
<grek> zobacz czy dziala
<majkel> czekaj odpale odnowa
<grek> jak klasyczne zadziala
<majkel> autologuje juz
<grek> tzn nie masz wyboru sesji ?
<majkel> i na normalne ubu
<majkel> niemam
<majkel> chcialem tamto na domyslne
<grek> no jak na normalne moze uznal ze sprzet nei spelani wymagan, daj sterowniki
<grek> zeby sciagnal sterownik do grafiki
<grek> jaka masz grafike
<grek> nvidia , ait czy intel
<majkel> gma jakies smieszne
<majkel> intel
<majkel> to dell mini
<grek> hm to to powinno po prostu dzialac
<grek> ale teraz masz dzialajace ubuntu z gnome tak
<majkel> a no
<majkel> taaa
<grek> sprawdz czy masz direct rendering na grafice
<majkel> jak to bo skleroza
<grek> jak nie to poszukaj czy dla twojej karty sa drivery jakies zeby wlaczyc
<grek> jak wlaczysz unity powinno dzialac
<grek> a jak masz ew - dodaj sobie drugiego usera
<grek> i w nim poproboj z ustawieniami
<majkel> jak directa sprawdzic
<majkel> dalej bialo jak unity wpisze
<grek> chyba
<grek> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<grek> w konsoli
<majkel> a jak sesje zmienic przy starcie zeby logowalo do unity
<grek>  nie wiem, wylacz autologowanie to masz do wybopru - domyslnie ostatnio wybrana
<grek> peroblem masz cos z grafika
<grek> puszukaj w google unity biały ekran + twojaa grafika
<grek> w nvidiach trzeba bylo cos dopisac do xorga i dzialalo
<grek> u ciebie tez takie rozwiazanie tylko nie wiem co dopisac :)
<majkel> ok po googluje
<majkel> norma ze na starcie kaszana
<majkel> dzieki
<majkel> chociaz wiem czego szukac
<grek> a masz ten direct rendering ?
<grek> nei norma czasem dziala na starcie :)
<majkel> command not found
<majkel> te delle to jakies dziwne
<grek> bilay czarny ekran to zawsze jakis problem ze steroenikiem grafiki tak mi sie wydake :)
<grek> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" ?
<grek> w terminalu
<majkel> w repo poszukam
<grek> a samo glxinfo
<majkel> czekaj wpisze tez lipa
<majkel> dobra lece
<majkel> dzieki za pomoc
<anemus> grek data recovery dotyczyło  7200.11 BSY bug, i to w nie oem-owych
<grek> acha czyli cos bylo na zeczy
<grek> ale moj nie no ok
<grek> to podpowiedz - moge odzyskac dane nie tracac gwarancji ?
<grek> jakis moze autoryzowany data recovery b
<grek> bo bez wymiany glowic nie da sie
<anemus> w i365? ale drogo
<anemus> czy jak się tam nazywa firma seagate od odzyskiwania ;P
<grek> a jak wymienia glowice to po gwaracji
<grek> czyli nowych dysk do wymiany elekntroniki + utata gwarancjni w obu + koszt odsykania + moze sie nie udac
<grek> :)
<grek> kpina
<grek> powinno byc ze dane mozna odsykac - robia ekspertyze ze padniety i oddaja do odzyskania danych
<anemus> napisz do nich, może jest taka możliwość w ichnim serwisie w ramach gwaracji
<anemus> jeśli dane nie są fizycznie uszkodzone
<grek> napisalem
<grek> ale znalazlem cos
<grek> :)
<grek> http://elabz.com/repairning-seagate-7200-11-drive-on-a-ubuntu-success-story/
<grek> When your friends and family are asking you: “So, how did you spend your  weekend?” , wouldn’t you want to be able to hold your head up and  proudly say: “I had successfully un-bricked my Seagate 7200.11 hard  drive, what did you do?”.
<grek> :)
<grek> nic z tego nie rozumie co koles robil ale moze to nie az taki duzy problem
<BlessJah> /1/8
<Wilczek> Wie może ktoś jak na Windowsie udostępnić innemu urządzeniu łącze przez Bluetooth?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: komórce?
<Wilczek> Tak
<BlessJah> nigdy nie słyszałem o czymś takim
<BlessJah> w drugą stronę - komórka jako modem, tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeszcze lame potrzbuję do ffmpeg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tylko nie wiem jak paczka sie nazywa
<Wilczek> Dziwne...
<BlessJah> Wilczek: znalazles to lacze po bluetooth?
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Nie
<Wilczek> Wiem, że istnieje taka możliwość
<BlessJah> skąd?
<Vorbis^> Wilczek, no nie wiem
<Vorbis^> komórki nie mają takiej funkcji raczej
<Wilczek> 1) Admc` mi o tym mówił 2) W przewodniku mojego telefonu jest, że taka możliwość istnieje
<BlessJah> Wilczek: chwila
<BlessJah> Wilczek: sprawdź dokładnie
<BlessJah> Wilczek: komórki mają taką funkcję
<Vorbis^> Wilczek, tylko że one udostępniają
<BlessJah> podłączasz komputer do internetu
<BlessJah> przez komórkę, rozpoznawaną, jako modem gprs
<BlessJah> poszukaj, jest masa wątków
<Wilczek> Vorbis^, BlessJah: Nie, mam możliwość w drugą stronę
<BlessJah> Wilczek: jeżeli jesteś pewien, oraz świadom, że to właśnie się w tę stronę zawsze robi, to spoko
<BlessJah> na płytce od komorki powinieneś mieć program
<grek> jak znalesc co zajmuje miejsce
<grek> grek@dogmat-biuro:~$ df -h
<grek> System plików            rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<grek> /dev/sdb1             184G  175G     0 100% /
<Vorbis^> Wilczek, a co to za telefon?
<BlessJah> grek: ncdu
<Wilczek> Vorbis^: Samsung S8300 Ultra Touch
<BlessJah> grek: ewentualnie du, ale musisz manuala przeczytać
<grek> nowlasnie du nie pokazuje
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102786
<BlessJah> du nieumiejętnie użyte nie pokazuje nic*
<BlessJah> *albo wszytko
<BlessJah> grek: no pokazało ci
<grek> pokazuje ale partycja / 200 GB
<grek> zajete 100 %
<grek> to co zajmuje tyle
<grek> home to inna partycja
<BlessJah>  /var pewnie
<BlessJah> jeśli masz tam logi, to inody ci zeżarło
<BlessJah> df -hi wklej
<grek> zobacz na linku
<grek> 1,2G    /var
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> widzę
<BlessJah> ncdu możesz sprawdzić
<grek> grek@dogmat-biuro:~$ df -hi
<grek> System plików            iwęzły  użyteI  wolneI %uż.I zamont. na
<grek> /dev/sdb1                12M    122K     12M    2% /
<grek> none                    492K     992    491K    1% /dev
<grek> none                    495K      12    495K    1% /dev/shm
<grek> none                    495K      60    495K    1% /var/run
<grek> none                    495K       2    495K    1% /var/lock
<grek> /dev/sdb3               105M     976    105M    1% /home
<grek> /dev/sda5                45M    275K     45M    1% /media/DANE1000
<grek> /dev/sda6               1,4M    565K    868K   40% /media/debian
<grek> /dev/sda8                  0       0       0    -  /media/var
<grek> /dev/sda9                  0       0       0    -  /media/home
<grek> /dev/sda1                58M    227K     58M    1% /media/EC28E6B228E67B4A
<grek> sorki
<BlessJah> nie tutaj
<grek> moglewm na wklejto
<grek> wiem
<BlessJah> df -h wklej teraz
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102787
<grek> ten komp jest w trakcie kopiowana tej uszkodzonej partycji
<grek> ale czemu / ma 100 %
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<grek> a dziennik jadra gdzie jest
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze w /media czesc siedzi
<grek> w klogviewer
<grek> bin/dmesg
<grek> widze ze co sekunde pojawia sie wpis
<BlessJah> du -hx / -d 1
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102789
 * BlessJah podejrzewa /media
<grek> no tam sa partycje zamontowane
<grek> juz podaje to
<BlessJah> grek: -x oznacza, ze liczy tylko to, co na partycji /
<grek> sudo du -hx / -d 1
<BlessJah> tak
<grek> du: błędna opcja -- 'd'
<grek> Spróbuj `du --help' dla uzyskania informacji.
<BlessJah> man du i szukasz depth
<BlessJah> mi powyzsza podaje np ze /home zajmuje 4.0K
<BlessJah> bo zliczylo tylko z jednej partycji
<grek> ale depth chyba ze ile podkatalogow
<grek> a jak ze tylko ta partycja
<grek> sudo du -hx / -d 1 mi nie dziala  = du: błędna opcja -- 'd'
<BlessJah> grek: ile poziomów podkatalogów
<BlessJah> --max-depth 1 spróbuj
<BlessJah> spróbój?
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102790
<BlessJah> uwsteczniam się
<BlessJah> grek: 76G     /home
<grek> przeciez /home to inna partycja
<BlessJah> a tak
<grek> /dev/sdb3             1,7T   76G  1,5T   5% /home
<BlessJah> no to nie wiem, masz cos zryte w FS w takim razie
<grek> korwa nowy dysk 2 dni temu podlaczony
<BlessJah> nie tragedia
<BlessJah> format i naprawisz
<fi9o> Ja bym wyzerowal.
<fi9o> A co tam.
<BlessJah> fi9o: to też
<fi9o> Zostan bohaterem w swoim domu i go wyzeruj.
<grek> moze ten ddrescue cos knoci
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> jak go ddrescue jechałeś, to się nie dziw
<fi9o> Ja dd_rescue to tylko uzywalem do wrzucania iso na usb
<fi9o> ;d
<BlessJah> odzyskał pliki, ale możliwe, że nie przekalkulował, ile one zajmują
<BlessJah> kopiujesz pliki w inne miejsce, format/zerowanie, kopiujesz spowrotem
<grek> ddrescue odsykuje teraz ale partycje sdc1 na /home a tam jest miejsce i log tez na home
<grek> wiec nie wiem jaki to ma zwiazek z /
<grek> bo to inna partycja
<BlessJah> jesli wczesniej odzyskiwales te partycje, to nie ma nic dziwnego w takich dziwnostkach
<grek> te nie
<BlessJah> ale jesli tej nie odzyskiwales, to przeformatuj ja
<BlessJah> i wtedy sprawdz
<grek> przeformatowac / ?
<grek> toz to system
<BlessJah> :>
<grek> jest
<BlessJah> bardzo jestes do niego przywiazany?
<BlessJah> zrzuc sobie logi, configi i cache pakietów
<grek> no tak zwlaszcza ze instalowalem go 3 dni temu
<grek> na tym nowym dysku zeby miec na jednym
<BlessJah> no to nie jestes jeszcze przywiazany
<grek> :)
<grek> a jak dac fdiskowi zeby sprawszil
<BlessJah> mozesz dac
<grek> to exfsck czy cos nie ?
<BlessJah> ja tam archa za 4 razem dopiero zainstalowalem, jeszcze za nooba
<BlessJah> i do tej pory ta instalacja stoi
<grek> ale jest jakis przelacznik zeby du pokazal tylko jedna partycje tzn pominol zamontowane inne
<grek> bo do tego nie doszedlem
<BlessJah> -x
<BlessJah> pokazuje tylko partycję, na której jest katalog, który mu wskazałeś
<BlessJah> ale jak dajesz /*, to dajesz np /home i wtedy zlicza też partycję /home
<grek> tyle ze jak nie dam /* to poda mi / = 200 GB zajete a gdzie to nie powie, albo jak nie dam -s to pokaze dla kazdego z miliarda plikow po kolei wiec nic z tego nie bedzie widac :)
<BlessJah> bez -s
<BlessJah> z --max-depth=1
<BlessJah> du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<grek> :)
<BlessJah> mowilem - pokaze wszystko albo nic, wiec trzeba manuala czytac
<grek> brawo
<grek> to dziala
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> u mnie jest -d jako zamiennik
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102793
<grek> czyli danych niema
 * BlessJah is busy
<czaska> witajcie czy moge jakos sprawdzic historie konsoli?
<Matan[M]> czaska: strzałeczka w górę
<czaska> ale o wiele dawniejsza 2-3 dni z tym co sie działo-nie chodzi o komendy
<BlessJah> czaska: ~/.bash_history
<BlessJah> czaska: pamięta określoną listę ostatnich poleceń
<BlessJah> nie da się sprawdzić, co było wyświetlane
<czaska> ok zaraz zobacze
<czaska> no wlasnie dzieki za odpowiedz bo chcialem sprawdzic zachowanie jakiegos programu
<BlessJah> costam, costam, do robienia skryptu sesji
<BlessJah> script — make typescript of terminal session
<BlessJah> tym mozesz poczytaj manuala
<czaska> no dzieki historia mi starczyla, chodzilo o strumieniowa tv inne dzialaja wiec wina kodu
<LukaszST> hej
<LukaszST> starczy 8GB na dysk w wirtualniej maszynie dla ubuntu?
<BlessJah> LukaszST: moze być ciasno
<LukaszST> ok
<LukaszST> to cienko ;)
<BlessJah> LukaszST: możesz spróbować
<BlessJah> sprawdź ile twoje ubuntu obecnie zajmuje
<BlessJah> nie wiem ile dokładnie zajmują najnowsze produkcje canonical
<LukaszST> 714MB
<Stirlitz> huh?
<BlessJah> to jest iso
<BlessJah> ile zajmuje po instalacji
<Stirlitz> /dev/sda5              19G  4,7G   13G  27% /
<LukaszST> nie wiem
<LukaszST> na windowsie odpalam ubuntu
<LukaszST> w virtual box
<Enlik> w 5 GB, może 4 się zmieści
<Enlik> (tłumacząc powyższe na język polski)
<BlessJah> Enlik: plus home, plus chwila działania
<Enlik> plus gdm
<Enlik> plus gsm
<Enlik> kurde! taki żart popsuć
<BlessJah> LukaszST: zmieści ci się na 8GB, ale zostanie około 3GB miejsca
<LukaszST> ok
<LukaszST> starczy
<BlessJah> zalezy od celu
<LukaszST> obliczenia rozproszone BOINC ;)
<BlessJah> LukaszST: i ubuntu do tego?
<BlessJah> uzyj jakiegos lekkiego distro, wiecej ramu i proca bedzie dla boinc
<Stirlitz> a na windows nie ma?
<LukaszST> jest
<LukaszST> tylko ze mam na windowsie boinc
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: kombinujesz
<LukaszST> ale jutro jest wyscig i cche dolozyc druga karte do hosta
<BlessJah> dobra, nie Stirlitz kombinuje
<LukaszST> a 5870 i 4870 maja osobne aplikacje i na jednym systemie bledy wywalaja i cche zrobic aby na linuxie w wirtualce liczyla 4870 a na windzie  5870
<BlessJah> 1/
<Admc`> BlessJah: czemu przeciąg robisz na naszym kanale?
<BlessJah> Admc`: co, kto, ja?
<Admc`> nom
<Admc`> wchodzisz wychodzisz
<BlessJah> powtórzę
<BlessJah> co, kto, ja?
<Admc`> 21:04 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has joined #ubuntu-pomoc.org
<Admc`> a potem zaraz
<Admc`> 21:06 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has left #ubuntu-pomoc.org []
<BlessJah> mam jeszcze raz powtórzyć?
<BlessJah> :>
<nZw> siema
<nZw> pracował ktoś w it w jakimś banku ?
<nZw> albo zna kogoś kto pracował/pracuje
<foreste> http://www.wykop.pl/link/841885/google-przyznaje-ze-przekazuje-dane-europejskich-userow-amerykanskim-agencjom/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mx5c2y> (at www.wykop.pl)
<foreste> rooftl
 * qermit wrócił
<qermit> Wilku: załatw sobie pożądnego szela
<radik> czesc
<radik> mam pytanie jak bezpiecznie przeniesc wirtualny dysk z virualboxa na inny komp
<qermit> cp -ar
<qermit> \o/
<radik> a nie bedzie problemow z uuid dysku na nowej instalacji ?
<qermit> radik: a co chcesz dokładnie instalować od nowa?
<radik> tak
<qermit> nie czy tylko co?
<qermit> maszyne wirtualną?
<qermit> hardware node?
<foreste> czesc
<radik> robie przesiadke na nowy komp i chce przeniesc zawartosc z virtualboxa
<qermit> no to kopiujesz całą maszynę i poprostu odpalasz
<foreste> radik:  jaki stary masz ?
<radik> lapka dell inspiron 1300
<radik> w sumie to wydala ale dostalem nowszy :)
<radik> ok dzienki za rade qermit:
<radik> cd ~/.irssi/scripts/
<foreste> ile chcesz za niego ?
<Wilku> qermit: Na shellu to jest Wilczek, a Wilku to na telefonie, tylko potrzebowałem go 2 razy zrestartować i przy okazji groupnąłem nick zastępczy ;)
 * Wilku idzie spać
<Wilku> Narazie :*
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-12
<Wizard> cześć
<soee> morning
<DaZ> mornin.
<Wizard> cześć DaZ
<Wizard> cześć soee
<m477> jak wytlumaczycie mi ze date obraz plyty pokazuje mi ze jest 'uszkodzony' a np na virtualboxie dziala bez zarzutu i tak z kilkoma
<TheNumb> m477: jak to uszkodzony?
<TheNumb> m477: sprawdź sumy
<m477> jak
<TheNumb> m477: md5sum -c?
<TheNumb> m477: lepiej, man md5sum
<m477> date: błędna data: `xxx'
<TheNumb> m477: ale po cholerę Ci data?
<m477> jacekowski: mowil zeby tak .iso sprawdzac czy jest dobre
<TheNumb> m477: na pewno nie mówił żeby tak sprawdzać ;]
<m477> brak poprawnie sformatowanych linii sumy kontrolnej MD5
<m477> sam sobie nie wymyslilem
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś czy na ARMowym linuxie można stawiać programy, które nie są OpenSource'owe?
<TheNumb> m477: musisz ściągnąć sobie plik z sumami.
<TheNumb> Zazwyczaj siedzi w tym samym katalogu co iso.
<TheNumb> Psotnick: jakie programy?
<m477> ciekawe skad...
<TheNumb> m477: skąd ściągałeś to iso?
<m477> nie pamietam
<m477> z dc pewnie
<TheNumb> m477: a co ściągnąłeś?
<Psotnick> TheNumb: np. Opera
<m477> a co to za roznica
<AaaA> :>
<Psotnick> bo, system można sobie postawić bez problmu
<TheNumb> m477: no to nie sprawdzisz bez pliku z poprawnymi sumami i chui.
<TheNumb> Psotnick: a jest build opery pod arm?
<Psotnick> no, nie wiem
<Psotnick> ale jeśli nie ma to nie postawię, tak?
<TheNumb> Psotnick: no, raczej nie.
<Psotnick> meh
<Psotnick> i jeszcze będę musiał kompilować wszystko
<TheNumb> Psotnick: zawsze jest firefucks i inne.
<Psotnick> no wiem, wiem
<Psotnick> kurcze
<Psotnick> nie ma flasha pod ARM
<TheNumb> O ile jest firefucks pod arma :D
<TheNumb> Psotnick: a po co flash?
<Psotnick> firefox jest open source, można sobie skompilować, żaden problem
<AaaA> opera mini powinna byc na ARM:)
<Psotnick> TheNumb: e.g. do YT
<AaaA> mini jest na wszstko:)
<Psotnick> i zainstaluję sobie mini na FBSD albo Debianie ARMowym?
<AaaA> nawet na pralki
<TheNumb> Psotnick: mplayer (-;
<Psotnick> no wiem, że mplayer, ale musiałbym ściągać, bo strumieniowo sie chyba nie da
<jacekowski> m477: ale co ty z date robisz z iso obrazami?
<TheNumb> Psotnick: da się.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: mnie też to zastanawia :D
<jacekowski> m477: date jest od ustawiania daty w systemie
<jacekowski> m477: i czasu
<TheNumb> m477: miałęś kiedyś linuksa w rękach?
<Psotnick> ja miałem ;D
<jacekowski> Psotnick: mozna, tylko musisz miec je w wersji na arm
<TheNumb> Jak można nie wiedzieć od czego jest "date"
<Psotnick> jacekowski: już się domyśliłem
<jacekowski> Psotnick: android to arm i linux prawie ze
<TheNumb> Psotnick: zawsze są jeszcze opensorsowe alternatywy flasha.
<Psotnick> jakoś wolę sobie postawić linuxa z krwi i kości
<Psotnick> ew. BSD
<Psotnick> TheNumb: uruchamiałeś kiedyś GNASHa? alb coś innego?
<TheNumb> Psotnick: ta
<TheNumb> Psotnick: yt działał w miarę.
<TheNumb> Psotnick: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/lightspark
<Psotnick> przy 1Ghz ARM i 512MB ramu może chodzić bardzo wolno ;)
<TheNumb> Psotnick: nie pitol.
<TheNumb> Psotnick: w takim razie mplayer
<jacekowski> Psotnick: ARM jest akurat bardzo szybki
<TheNumb> Psotnick: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771
<Psotnick> jacekowski: wiem, że jest szybki
<TheNumb> Masz wtykę do greasemonkey ;]
<Psotnick> no, widzę ;)
<TheNumb> Albo jest jeszcze youtube-dl
<TheNumb> Psotnick: a co to za cudo masz?
<Psotnick> bo tak się zastanawiam czy ta Toshiba AC100 jest coś warta
<jacekowski> Psotnick: jest ARMowy flash i dziala dosyc sprawnie
<Psotnick> bo tak się rozglądam za czymś małym
<TheNumb> Aaa... to ta dzidzia z tegrą :D
<Psotnick> no, mała i śliczna
<TheNumb> Ja się rozglądam za czymś pokroju sheevaplug/guruplug.
<Psotnick> przy tej Toshibie to wszystkie te netbooki wyglądają grubo
<AaaA> TheNumb: szkoda ze nie ma 3.5" jacka
<AaaA> Psotnick: a co z transformerem?
<Psotnick> z czym?
<Psotnick> a tak btw. jack jest 3,5mm nie 3,5"
<AaaA> racja z jackiem;) a ten transf. to eee pad od asusa
<m477> TheNumb: nie mialem
<Psotnick> nie mam tyle funduszy chyba ;)
<Psotnick> no, nawet na pewno
<Psotnick> ta Toshiba kosztuje 600zł ;)
<AaaA> ile kosztuje taszyba?
<Psotnick> czytam w myślach ;D
<Psotnick> odpowiedziałem, zanim usłyszałem pyanie ;D
<AaaA> no to fakt 40% asusa
<jacekowski> tegra to chyba najlepszy obecnie procesor
<Psotnick> no, w ostateczności stać mnie na tego Asusa, ale chciałbym sobie zostawić trochę kasy
<jacekowski> te nowe
<jacekowski> cortex-a15
<jacekowski> gpu znacznie mocniejsze niz powervr
<Wizard> jacekowski, a jest jakieś java jdk na linux/arm?
<Wizard> orientujesz się?
<Psotnick> openjdk
<AaaA> szkoda ze ac100 nie ma slotu na sim, choc zawsze jest mifi:)
<Wizard> bo robię sobie domowe multimedia na pandaboardzie I będę potrzebował JDownloadera
<Psotnick> można przekompilować nawet jak build nie istnieje
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> no tylko właśnie build jdk wymaga jdk
<Psotnick> OMG
<Wizard> znaczy robiłem to tylko parę razy, ale jakieś tam problemy były
<Wizard> można ewentualnie skrośnie budować
<Psotnick> to jest przecież głupota, żeby jdk wymagało jdk
<Wizard> no jak to?
<Wizard> przecież jdk jest napisane w javie
<Psotnick> a jre?
<Wizard> no też
<Wizard> klasy wszystkie są napisane w javie
<Wizard> znaczy większość
<AaaA> a ktos z was ma takiego ac100?
<jacekowski> Wizard: jest
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie chcesz javy na pandaboardzie
<jacekowski> Wizard: to nie ma wystarczajaco duzo ramu zeby takiego jdownloadera ruszyc
<TheNumb> jdownloader działa pod openjdk?
<jacekowski> dziala
<TheNumb> Ciekawe ile będę musiał czekać na javę 7 pod maca ;]
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> TheNumb, aż ktoś nie zrobi i zacznie sprzedawać
<TheNumb> Wizard: Już doczytałem.
<Wizard> i?
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> Podobno java 7 pod maca to będzie openjdk7 z komponentami od apple.
<TheNumb> Oracle będzie dostarczać/
<Wizard> ohohoho
<Wizard> może nawet będzie "darmowe"!
<TheNumb> http://www.lucidimagination.com/blog/2011/07/28/dont-use-java-7-for-anything/
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: będzie darmowe.
<Wizard> lololol
<Wizard> all hail Oracle!
<TheNumb> All hail Hypnotoad!
 * Wizard hails
<Wizard> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<grek> czesc
<grek> gdzie mozna ustawic zeby normalny user mugl montowac urzadzenia
<grek> przelaczam ciagle dyski
<grek> i jako uiser nie moge ich zamontowac
<grek> jak zamontuje jako root (np przez palimpset)
<grek> to dostep ma tylko root wiec wszystko musze robic jako root
<Psotnick> słownik!
<Psotnick> man chmod
<Psotnick> man chown
<Psotnick> a o samym montowaniu poczytaj sobie w internecie
<Psotnick> najlepiej ustawić automatyczne montowanie
<grek> dzieki
<grek> mam ""odsyskana ta partycje)
<grek> http://pastebin.com/L5znJh3T
<grek> da sie jakos wymusic zeby -p dzialalo przy spradzaniu
<grek> ta partycja ma same bledy
<grek> wiec bez autonaprawiania bede mial z pierdylion pytan czy tak
<grek> da sie to moze innym narzedziem zrobic
<grek> ?
<grek> na #debian mowia ze jest to w manualu niestety za glupi jestem zeby to znalesc
<Wizard> grek, o_O
<Wizard> -y chyba
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, czy chcesz to robić
<Wizard> raz wylądowałem ze wszystkimi plikami w lost+found
<BlackHat> czy do xchat da sie ładować skrypty w perl
<BlackHat> ?
<Wizard> pewnie tak
<BlackHat> hym ale jak gdzie je dawac
<grek> chce bo to kopia pliku partycji
<grek> wiec moze ja zniszczyc
<Matan[M]> party hard!
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> mam mały problem
<Wizard> nie ty jeden
<Foxik> :)
<Foxik> wiem
<Matan[M]> mały ale wariat :)
<Wizard> ja na przykład znalazłem mrówkę wczoraj w łazience
<Wizard> co oznacza, że powinienem szykować uzbrojenie na wojnę
<Foxik> jeśli możecie i chcecie to luknijcie tutaj: http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4236/zrzutekranucs.png, to wywala mi jak chce włączyć ATI Calys ..... , odwołoje mnie do programu aticonfig, wiec spokojnie wpisuje to w terminal i dupa, bo pokazuje ze nie ma takiego polecenia
<Wizard> masz załadowane te sterowniki?
<Wizard> i aktywne?
<Foxik> człowieku mam ubuntu od tyg, więc z czym ty do mnie startujesz?
<Foxik> może po polsku?
<Foxik> :P
<Wizard> przychodzisz tu po pomoc, czy z pretensjami?
<Foxik> oczywiście o pomoc
<Wizard> próbowałeś uruchomić tę kartę ze sterownikami, które proponuje ubuntu?
<Wizard> (menedżer sterowników własnościowych)
<Foxik> nic tam sie nie pokazuje
<Foxik> biała lista w MSW
<Admc`> panowie, znacie jakiś dobry edytor hexów?
<Admc`> żeby mógł otwierać romy konsol tybu gameboy
<Admc`> na windowsie używałem dosowego snesedit
<Admc`> po zastanawiam się nad przetłumaczeniem jednej gry na polski
<Admc`> bo*
<Wizard> Admc`, ghex2
<Admc`> Wizard: dzięki :)
<Wizard> spoko, powinien ci wystarczyć
<Admc`> a coś w QT?
<Admc`> bo mam KDE
<Wizard> o ile łańcuchy są w ascii
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> nie znam, nie trawię kde od 4.0
<Admc`> o ile pamiętam to żeby tłumaczyć tekst robiło się tablice
<Admc`> trochę będzie zachodu żeby pointery opanować znowu
<Admc`> bo już zapomniałem jak to się robi
<Wizard> heh, assembler na ośmiobitowy procesor raczej trudny być nie może :)
<Admc`> potłumaczyłbym coś z nintendo ds
<grek> Wizard: http://wklejto.pl/102816
<Admc`> ale trzeba się bawić w dekompresję tekstur
<Admc`> tekstu*
<grek> to -y w sumie dziala
<grek> tyle ze na pytanie czy przerwac tez odpowiada tak
<grek> :)
<grek> wiec kicha
<Admc`> Wizard: gameboy advance ma 16-bitoy albo 32-bitowy procesor
<grek> moze da sie najpier ten blad jakos naprawic
<Admc`> już nie pamiętam dokładnie
<grek> zeb y potem bylo t dla wszystich dotyczacych naprawy a nie przerwania :)
<Wizard> Foksik, skąd wziąłeś to catalyst cośtam?
<jacekowski> Wizard: to popatrz na x86
<jacekowski> Wizard: 16bitowy procek a asm tak poje*** ze az boli
<Wizard> jacekowski, ale to cisc ;)
<Foxik> zainstalowało mi się kiedy instalowałem  sterowniki
<Foxik> wizard
<Matan[M]> Admc`: w gameboyu siedzi zilog -.-
<Admc`> Matan[M]: ja mówię o gameboyu advance
<Wizard> Foxik, instalowałeś to skąd?
<Matan[M]> a to tam już arm jest
<Admc`> a nintendo ds to już ma rasowego arma
<Foxik> Wizard, ze strony ati
<Matan[M]> ale drugi procek też dla wstecznej kompatybilności
<Matan[M]> w gba
<Foxik> mam dos stara karte graf
<Wizard> mhm
<Admc`> żeby nie być gołosłownym: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Js2uBl6Sc
<Wizard> czy ten sterownik jest teraz w ogóle włączony?
<Wizard> lsmod | grep fgl
<Admc`> trzy lata temu się bawiłem w tłumaczenie
<Wizard> czy jak tam się ten moduł nazywa
<Admc`> chyba że poprosze dark archona żeby napisał tutorial jak zdekompresować tekstury i tekst
<Wizard> Foxik, niedobrze
<Wizard> wygląda na to, że coś źle zainstalowałeś
<Wizard> a spróbuj modprobe -l | grep -i fgl
<Wizard> do audytorium: ma ktoś działające fglrx?
<jacekowski> ja mialem kiedys "dzialajace"
<jacekowski> tzn. dzialalo lepiej niz sofware rendering
<jacekowski> ale nigdy tak dobrze jak nvidia
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> jacekowski, jest oddzielny moduł jądra do tego, nie?
<Wizard> w sensie do fglrx
<daqwid2727> witajcie! mam problem bo kolega ma laptopa z ubuntu i pobrał sobie "ccsm" (compiza) i zaczol sie w nim bawić w animacje i wgl. no i teraz ma problem bo przypadkiem, lub z niewiedzy wyłączył unity
<Wizard> zaczął*
<daqwid2727> ;>
<Wizard> no, trza uważać
<Wizard> ale niestety nie znam się na unity i jego zawiłościach
<dzezz> daqwid2727, dobrze zrobił wyłączając unity
<Wizard> ono się jakoś owija wokół kompiza
<Wizard> jest tam jakaś sztuczka i chyba plugin compiza
<Wizard> ale jak to dokładnie jest zmontowane, to nie wiem
<daqwid2727> no dobrze. to jak można wywołać terminal bez interfejsu?
<daqwid2727> bo bym takto wlaczyl ccsm
<daqwid2727> i przywrocil ta wtyczke
<dzezz> alt+F2 gnome-terminal
<daqwid2727> a tak nie da sie przez alt+f2
<Foxik> Wizard, po wpisaniu tego co mi podałeś wyskoczyło: kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<daqwid2727> bo to teraz idzie przez unity
<dzezz> jak się wyloguje i zaloguje w sesję bez efektów to będzie bez unity i wtedy możesz ćwiczyć dalej
<daqwid2727> mam pomysł aby się przełączyć na gnome, ale nie ma ekranu logowania podczas startu więc nie mam jak go przelaczyc
<dzezz> nie ma ekranu bo się automatycznie loguje?
<daqwid2727> nom
<x_> jak mam zainstalowany sterownik NVIDIA ze stronki, to potrzebuję nvidia-glx itp ?
<dzezz> daqwid272, ctrl+alt+del działa?
<daqwid2727> nie wiem. sprawdze
<daqwid2727> momencik
<dzezz> daqwid2727, może się nawet nic nie wyświetlać ale spróbuj dać Tab a późnie Enter i powinno się wylogować
<daqwid2727> no niby dziala ale to aktywuje okienko wylaczania systemu
<Foxik> Wizard, po wpisaniu tego polecenia modprobe -l | grep -i fgl
<Foxik> kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<daqwid2727> a jak klikne tak jak mowisz to jest restart'
<Wizard> daqwid2727, znajdź w menu program 'ustawienia ekranu logowania'
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> lub po prostu się wyloguj
<dzezz> daqwid2727, no to pewnie jeszcze jeden tab więcej i będzie wylogowywanie, nie siedzę na unity ani na gnomie więc nie sprawdzę
<daqwid2727> no właśnie się nie da bo nie ma interfejsu unity, a nie mam jak uruchomic gnome
<dzezz> daqwid2727, jest jeszcze inna opcja - ctrl+alt+f1
<dzezz> daqwid2727, i logujesz się po tty na swojego usera
<Wizard> Foxik, masz zainstalowany sterownik, tylko nie włączony
<Wizard> nie wiem jak się to robi, żeby go ładowało przy starcie, więc poszukaj jeszcze w dokumentacji dołączonej do sterownika
<m477> da sie zrobic zeby np polecenie gthumb tetris.png& nie przelaczalo mi aktywnego okna?
<m477> zebym znak zachety mial nadal na konsoli
<Wizard> m477, to zależy od twojego menedżera okien
<Wizard> zazwyczaj słabo to wygląda
<Wizard> najlepiej jak na razie radzi sobie z tym gnome3
<m477> tzn, slabo?
<m477> eh
<Wizard> no albo nie ma opcji, albo działa tak jak chce
<m477> o.O
<Wizard> to się zazwyczaj nazywa 'focus stealing protection'
<Wizard> w gnome i unity do znalezienia w centrum sterowania
<daqwid2727> jak wyjde z trybu graficznego i sie zaloguje w tej "konsoli" to nie mogę odpalić ccsm bo on potrzebuje interfejs graficzny
<Wizard> no oczywiście
<daqwid2727> no właśnie to jak mam odpalić z powrotem unity albo chociaz to gnome? ;>
<daqwid2727> nie  mam pomyslow
<dzezz> daqwid2727, z konsoli polecenie logout może zaprowadzi Cię do GDM
<Wizard> jasne
<Wizard> :P
<m477> centrum sterowania?
<dzezz> daqwid2727, albo exit
<Wizard> dzezz, przestań mu motać
<Wizard> m477, tak
<m477> gdzie to jest
<Wizard> m477, zależy czego używasz
<m477> ubuntu...
<m477> gnome 2
<Wizard> gnome-control-center
<m477> hm jest cos z focus prevention level w compizie
<Wizard> o widzisz
<Wizard> to pewnie to
<Wizard> ale ostrzegam, to będzie działało wtedy, kiedy będziesz coś wciąż w tym terminalu pisał
<Wizard> i będzie też często działało wtedy, kiedy nie będziesz tego chciał
<Wizard> daqwid2727, ja bym wywalił ustawienia compiza
<m477> nie rozumiem
<m477> ale dziala tak jak chce ;)
<Wizard> zrozumiesz, jak poużywasz ;P
<Wizard> jak mi się nie chce pracować
<Wizard> na szczęście poniedziałek wolny \o/
<Wizard> czasem się jednak katolicy przydają
<Wizard> daqwid2727, mam dla ciebie takową propozycję
<Wizard> jak ci się jeszcze nie udało nic zrobić
<daqwid2727> no mow
<daqwid2727> bo probowalem w tym terminalu i nic
<m477> jak mam rozpakowac rara jak mam go w 4 czesciach?
<grek> robiac kopie danych na drugim dysku lepiej zeby sie krecil caly czas czy jakos ustawic zeby sie zatrszymywal i np radz dziennie jak idzie bacup sie wzbudzal ?
<jacekowski> m477: normalnie
<jacekowski> m477: rozpakowywujesz 1 czesc
<m477> no nie dziala
<Wizard> daqwid2727, http://wklej.org/id/575710/
<Wizard> zapisujesz to jako plik .xinitrc w katlogu domowym
<Wizard> potem: w terminalu: sudo service gdm stop
<Wizard> potem: startx
<Wizard> voilá, masz terminal
<Wizard> stamtąd opalasz sobie ccsm
<Wizard> ustawiasz co trzeba, ^d z terminala, sudo service gdm start
<Wizard> bardziej łopatologicznie już nie umiem ;)
<grek> co moze byc powodem ze po zainstalowaniu apache2
<grek> wpisujac localhost  w przegladarce
<grek> mam polaczenie odrzucone
<grek> tak samo jak wpisze lokalne ip
<grek> zawsze to po isntalacji po prostu dzialalo
<grek> patrzac na porty nie widze zeby 80 byl otwarty
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102823
<denysonique> grek: service start apache
<denysonique> albo /etc/init.d/apache[tab] restart
<grek> no zeczywiscie
<grek> dzieki
<grek> :)
<Enlik> *rz*eczywiście
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> kiedyś ludzie najpierw czytali dokumentację
<Wizard> teraz ludzie mają problemy z czytaniem w ogóle
<Enlik> a ja se przeglądam kod mniej więcej przed zainstalowaniem czegoś :x
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> shpaq, jest 14:45, bez przesady;P
<Enlik> g-afternoon
<grek> hm a jeszcze jedno jak to mozliwe ze z lokalnego kompa po wewnetrznej sieci pingujac swoje publiczne ip 100 % pakietow utraconych ale ze zdalnego jest ok
<grek> to co na routerze bedzie nie tak ? czy w systemi
<grek> e
<shpaq> Wizard: no co?
<shpaq> Wizard: zawsze tak się witam jak przychodzę rano do pracy
<BlessJah> shpaq: jaki szpan
<BlessJah> shpaq: to ze zwleklem sie pol godziny temu z lozka, nie znaczy, ze musze tym sie chwalic
<BlessJah> hm... damn it!
<grek> ma ktos pomysl jak to rozwiazac , bo skoro publicznie ip poprawnie wskazuje i odpowiada to jak moze w wewnetrznej sieci nie dzialac
<shpaq> BlessJah: z przyzwyczajenia tak robię
<julek> -.-
<BlessJah> dla szpanu
<BlessJah> zreszta, szef nie ma nic przeciwkowi czatowaniu podczas pracy?
<qermit> BlessJah: a dlaczego ma mieć?
<qermit> 5 minut przerwy na godzinę
<grek> pomoze ktos z tym ip nie mam pojecia jak sie za to zabrac
<Wizard> qermit, to ma być przerwa od komputera
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> grek, z jakim znów IP
<Wizard> tobie płacą za stawianie apacza, a my mamy konfigurować?
<Wizard> :P
<qermit> Wizard: to czatuj z trelefonu
<Wizard> mi nie zabraniają czatować w pracy
<grek> poza sieci pingujac publiczne moje ip - odpowiada ok, a lokalnie 100 % pakietow utracono
<Wizard> jeszcze
<qermit> grek: zepsułeś
<qermit> grek: ile zapłacisz za diagnozę?
<Wizard> grek, napraw routing
<grek> w routerze ?
<Wizard> tam, gdzie jest popsute
<BlessJah> qermit: mam sprawdzic w logach jego aktywnosc?
<qermit> BlessJah: płacą ci za to?
<julek> nie dziala bo adresy ip sie juz skonczyly, solved
<qermit> router to jak sama nazwa to urządzenie z zepsutym routingiem
<BlessJah> masz racje
<Wizard> cześć julek
<julek> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> piwko dzisiaj?
<julek> no chetnie...
<Wizard> a nie, dziś już mam co robić
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> no zobaczymy
<Wizard> jak się uwinę, to pewnie tu będę
<julek> kiedy wypuscili linuksa 3.0?
<qermit> Wizard: będziesz jakoś 30-tego w łodzi?
<Wizard> qermit, pewnie tak
<Wizard> bo to wtorek, czy środa
<Wizard> a ja, tak się składa, pracuję
<qermit> jedziemy z aśką do pragi przez łódź
<Wizard> o, chcesz stanąć na piwko?
<qermit> mhm
<Wizard> ^^
<Wizard> ile was będzie?
<qermit> 2
<Wizard> o, to ekstra
<Wizard> w takim razie zapraszam
<qermit> jeszcze może kilku kolegów zgadam z łodzi bo dawno ich nie widziałem
<Wizard> tylko jeszcze się przypomnij, to ci numer telefonu zostawię
<qermit> spoko
<Wizard> ktoś z irca?
<qermit> nie
<Ashiren24> z pomorza ;<
<Wizard> żeby nie wyszło, że przyjdę, a poprzedniego dnia mu mordę obiłem ;P
<Wizard> albo tam kiedyś
<qermit> to będziesz miał okazję nowego kolegę mieć
<Wizard> :>
<qermit> toż nie będziecie się jak baby zachowywać
<Wizard> no nie
<qermit> po mordzie, piwko i luz :E
<qermit> Wizard: kojarzysz ufomana?
<Wizard> qermit, niet
<Wizard> co to za jeden?
<qermit> on jest chyba jedynie z irca
<Wizard> on się na irncecie szlaja?
<Wizard> czy tutaj?
<qermit> Wizard: gneralnie
<qermit> na #gentoo-pl byl sporo czasu
<BlessJah> Wizard: broń czystości tego kanału!
<rafikk> siema
<rafikk> powie mi ktos jak zmienic ukald klawiszy w konsoli ktorym to jest pliku __
<Wizard> konsoli w sensie tty?
<Wizard> wybrałeś pl2? :D
<rafikk> Wizard, tak w ttz
<rafikk> tty
<rafikk> wzbralem polski programistz
<rafikk> programisty
<Wizard> hmm, nie przypominam sobie, żebym w ubuntu kiedykolwiek potrzebował pliterek w tty
<Wizard> ale tego, sprawdź w /etc/config.d, sysconfig, albo coś takiego
<rafikk> Wizard, chodyi o caly system niemam nigdzie polskich ynakow
<Wizard> już widzę, że masz złą mapę klawiatury w x
<Wizard> nie programisty
<rafikk> a w kde syukam i niemoge znalezc
<rafikk> nie tylko w x a wsyedyie
<rafikk> i pod konsola tez
<rafikk> standartowo y - z sa tez zamienione
<Wizard> widoczne wybrałeś złą przy instalacji
<grek> jak sprawdzic jakkiej kompu uzywa bramy do internetu ? (w kde) bo w gnome we wlasciwosciach polaczenia lanie napisane, w kde - ladny wykres i brak podstawowych informacji
<rafikk> niechce mi sie instalowac znowu
<Wizard> przecież da się zmienić
<rafikk> Wizard, raczej na to wyglada
<Wizard> póki co otwórz terminal i se wpisz setxkbmap pl
<rafikk> Wizard, ale gdzie jak
<Wizard> i pisz tu jak człowiek :)
<rafikk> Wizard, jestes wielki w konsoli dziala
<rafikk> zrobie rebot i i wszedzie pewnie bedzie
<g4bi> rafikk: jest szansa ze to dziala tylko na sesje :)
<g4bi> po restarcie moze byc od nowa problem
<rafikk> g4bi, to gdzie to wklepac recznie mozna
<g4bi> mozesz sprobowac ze pomoca kde/gnoma zmienic uklad klawiatury
<g4bi> ew konsola
<g4bi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<rafikk> g4bi, niemoge bo niewidze w kde gdzie i jak to zmienic szukalem w ustawieniach ale jest tylko o jezyku a o klawiszach niema nic
<g4bi> ale najpierw sproboj system->preferencje->klawiatura
<g4bi> uklad: Poland
<g4bi> uzywasz
<g4bi> kde
<rafikk> g4bi, ta ale mowie Ci ze niemam mozliwosci mam cos niezainstalowane i niemam jak zmienic ukaladu klawiszy
<rafikk> tak KDE
<Wizard> rafikk, to dpkg-reconfigure co gabi podał może ci pomóc
<rafikk> ide sie reboota zrobic :)
<rafikk> a oki
<Wizard> nie wiem jak to jest w kde, ale gnomowe i xfcowe ubuntu ma programik language-selector
<Wizard> kubuntu też ma
<Wizard> pewnie się nazywa language-selector-kde
<rafikk> tak kubuntu mam
<g4bi> Wizard: language-selector-qt - Language selector for Kubuntu Linux
<g4bi> :)
<rafikk> g4bi, a tego to ja niemam i moe przez to
<Wizard> jakeś ty to instalował? :D
<g4bi> hehehe
<Wizard> chociaż ja nie pamiętam czy tam sę da klawiaturę wybrać, ale chyba się da
<g4bi> rafikk: instaluj w takim razie
<g4bi> i sporobj zmienic
<Wizard> akurat ne mam ubuntu pod ręką :S
<rafikk> Wizard, niewiem heheh co mi wywietlo jakis blad e cos tam costam ze plyta uszkodzona ale dalem enter i poszlo dalej
<Wizard> witaj na bashu
<Wizard> znaczy inaczej, szukaj się tam
<Wizard> g4bi, ty jesteś Gabryś, czy Gabrysia? :P
<g4bi> nie jestem laska :)
<Wizard> chciałem tylko formy gramatyczne dostosować
<Wizard> rafikk, zastanów się poważnie nad dalszym używaniem systemu zainstalowanego z popsutej płyty
<rafikk> Wizard, spoko tylko ogldam jak to wyglda na stale mam debiana
<rafikk> ale to widze zeladnie sie prezentuje
<grek> konfigiracja sieci kubuntu - dodaje polaczenie zwykle lan  z recznymi dnsami daje lacz automatycznie ale po testarcie laczy sie z automatycznym polaczeniem a nie moim jak zaradzic
<Wizard> zrzucić winę na ludzi z kde
<Wizard> bbl o/
<grek> no to ich wina
<grek> :)
<grek> ladnie to zrobili ale nie podaje podstawowych 3 informacji
<grek> ip, dns i brama
<grek> przydalo by sie w sumie skoro juz zrobili wypasiony wykres
<grek> nawet na winkupie to pokazuje
<m477> jak w chromie otworzyc swiezo zamknieta karte o.O
<g4bi> m477: historia albo https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bcennaiejdjpomgmmohhpgnjlmpcjmbg
<Yuras> Hej
<Yuras> Mam problem z moim apache
<Yuras> Jak tylko wchodzę na localhosta (127.0.0.1/index.php) to on zamiast wyświetlać ten plik php, chce go pobrać
<anemus> Yuras: pierdoło
<anemus> nie podawaj mu pliku
<Yuras> ?
<anemus> tylko domenę
<Yuras> jak wchodzę na samo localhost to wtedy chce mi pobierać jescze śmieszniejszy plik
<anemus> http://localhost
<Yuras> Zresztą po podaniu pliku powinien go nie pobierać
<Yuras> Rotfl
<Yuras> tak próbowałem
<Yuras> rotfl
<Yuras> Ewentualnie moge nie mieć zainstalowanych bibliotek odpowiednik
<Yuras> *odpowiednich
<Yuras> ale jednak mam wszystkie
<g4bi> anemus: libapache2-mod-php5 zainstalowane?
<g4bi> znaczy Yuras
<anemus> g4bi: no ja mam
<anemus> zakładam, że apt dociągnął zależności
<Yuras> Własnie szukałem czy mam zainstolowany program do integracji apacha z php
<Yuras> nom, zainstaluje i powinno działać
<anemus> mnie irytują problemy z urzytkownikami w postgresql
<Yuras> Urzytownikami?
<Yuras> A może użytkownikami? :)
<Yuras> g4bi, pomogło
<Yuras> Wiesz może jaką trzeba zainstalować bibliotekę, żeby pokazywal mi errory?
<g4bi> Yuras: jakie bledy?
<anemus> Yuras: dzięki, dodam cię w miejsce brakującego aspella
<g4bi> w php?
<Yuras> tak
<Yuras> teraz jak celowo zapomnę np. jakiegoś średnika to pokazuje czystą stronę
<Yuras> A miło by było, gdyby wywalił czasem parse errora
<g4bi> kwestia jaki masz poziom raportowania w php.ini
<g4bi> ew czy uzywasz error_reporting w samym skrypcie
<TheNumb> o/
<anemus> jak zamaskować używaną wersję wtyczki java w ff czy operze?
<TheNumb> Misiaczki, poszukuję biblioteki, która implementuje socks i nie mogę się doszukać.
<TheNumb> Chyba wygląda na to, że będę musiał sam coś naklepać :(
<anemus> k` Opera papusia pamięć jak dietetyczne wafelki ale Chrome przebija wszystko...
<anemus> nikt nie wie jak to się robiło z tą javą?
<tar-gz> o/
<firemark> tar-gz1: \o
<Wizard> anemus, co z javą?
<Wizard> abyss, ping
<anemus> Wizard: < anemus> jak zamaskować używaną wersję wtyczki java w ff czy operze?
<krzakx> witajcie, czy w jakims katalogu sa zachowywane domyslne pliki konfiguracyjne ? namieszalem w Icecascie,
<krzakx> chcialbym przywrocic domyslny config file
<Wizard> możesz usunąć paczkę z opcją --purge i zainstalować od nowa
<Wizard> ew. niektóre paczki trzymają w doc katalog examples
<krzakx> uhum, ok
<krzakx> a gdzie ten doc szukac?
<Wizard> ale może się zdarzyć tak, że przykładowa konfiguracja to wcale nie jest ta, którą wystawił programista
<Wizard> w usr
<Wizard> albo usr/share
<Wizard> nigdy nie pamiętam
<krzakx> ok mam
<Wizard> JAKIM CUDEM NIE ZANASZ TAKIEGO KATALOGU?!
<krzakx> no szczerze to nie mam przyswojonych zasady katalogowania,
<krzakx> musze poczytac na ten temat
<Wizard> to jest drugie miejsce gdzie się szuka pomocy
<Wizard> zaraz po manie
<Wizard> irc jest na końcu listy
<Wizard> :S
<krzakx> ok
<kruk1> Witam
 * TheNumb zna /etc jak własną kieszeń
 * anemus nie zna własnej kieszeni...
<Wizard> kruk1, cześć
<Wizard> oż jaki jestem zły
<Wizard> zrypał mi się routerek cipsko..
<Wizard> i oczywiście jest to taki, że nie można go zaflaszować jakimś takim fajnym linuksem
<Wizard> ani nie ma wjazdu na logi, ani nic..
<Wizard> raz działa, raz nie, a ja nawet nie wiem co mu jest i czemu
<Wizard> all hail linux
<pure> siemanko :D
<Wizard> cześć pure
<pure> kupa lat
<Wizard> howgh, rzekłeś bracie
<pure> Zmodernizowałem sprzęcik.
<pure> i wrzuciłem Ubuntu zamiast Xubuntu.
<pure> oczywiście podział / 25gb , i reszta /home.
<pure> 8gb ram to można szaleć :D.
<Wizard> eee
<Wizard> po prącie ci tyle na /?
<kruk1> A widział ktoś żeby internet udostępniać dla 25 osób tylko na routerze? :D
<Wizard> ja widziałem na 400 osób tylko na routerze
<kruk1> I jak to chodziło? :D
<kruk1> Czy raczej nie chodzilo
<pure> wiem , 15 by wystarczyło
<Wizard> szybszego neta nie miałem
<Wizard> pure, 5 by starczyło
<pure> ale dałem 25 na przyszłośc.
<Wizard> na przyszłość?
<pure> hmm
<Wizard> kruk1, ten router to był któryś ibm z serii x, może nie jakiś mega wypas, ale 8 rdzeni P4 miał
<kruk1> Wizard: To już inna bajka :)
<pure> nie wiem jak by 5gb starczyło , jak aktualnie system zzera 8,5gb gb hd
<pure> :)
<Wizard> kruk1, no nie wiem, router to router
<pure> Jaki problem z routerem masz?
<Wizard> ja mam taki, że się zjebał :(
<pure> ja w rutkach siedze troche :P
<kruk1> Wizard Miałem na myśli raczej zwykłego tplink'a :)
<Wizard> ja mam cipsko
<Wizard> czy tam linksys
<Wizard> nie wiem, oba napisy są na nim
<Wizard> ;P
<pure> i co z tego TP linka/Sysa, chcesz rozdzielić łacze na 25 PCetów tak?
<Wizard> oczywiście taki, na którym nic nie ma
<Wizard> ja?
<pure> kruk1
<anemus> Wizard: To jak Jaguar i Tata ;P
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<Wizard> tata Jaguara?
<Wizard> coś z księgi dżungli?
<Wizard> hmm..
<pure> Wizard, istnieje komenda która powie mi kiedy kompóter został wyłaczony i kto go wyłączył?.
<Wizard> było tam o foce, o małpce..
<Wizard> kompóter?
<Wizard> to coś od kompotu?
<pure> żarcik :D komputer. ( żart prowadzącego).
<julek> óptime powie kiedy byl wlaczony
<Wizard> a less /var/log/messages (czy co tam było w ubuntu) powie kiedy był wyłączony
<Wizard> czytajcie logi, zaprawdę powiadam wam :>
<pure> no tak , bo siostra mnie wkręca że ona kompa nie wyłączyłą , a miał być włączony , nawet dupną kartke A4 zostawiłem " Nie wyłączać komputera bo zaje****).
<pure> /var/log/messages: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<jacekowski> pure: last
<jacekowski> pure: powie kiedy
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<anemus> i kto
<anemus> tak jakby
<Wizard> anemus, Bagheera nie był jaguarem :/
<julek> powie, ze root?
<Wizard> miałem to napisać
<Wizard> julek, piwko?
<pure> jak zamiast godziny jest "DOWN" to znaczy że wyłączony?
<jacekowski> ta
<kruk1> pure Ja nie rozdzielam , mój znajomy
<TheNumb> Wizard: Orkiszowe z miodem.
<Wizard> ehh
<anemus> Wizard: chodziło mi raczej o Księgę Angielskich Wyprzedaży
<Wizard> ja tylko warka czerwona :<
<pure> dziwne... tj. sam się wyłączył.
<pure> jest to możliwe??  xP
<jacekowski> pradu braklo
<jacekowski> pokaz co pisze w last
<pure> nie nie ,,, mam własną szafę APC :D
<kruk1> Wogóle ma takie różne dziwne pomysły
<pure> i jaki ma problem?
<pure> twój znajomy?
<pure> ile ma dziórek ten TPLINK , jak mniemam , to ma 4
<kruk1> Router nie wyrabia
<pure> ja mam zwykóęgo TP Linka
<pure> i podłaczony jest do niego 31 urządzeń i jakoś wyrabia.
<pure> podłączone*
<kruk1> To nie wiem
<kruk1> :)
<pure> oczywiście switch wielkości jednej półki  w szafie.. ale ok :D
<jacekowski> ja mam bt home hub 2 na kwadracie
<jacekowski> bo dawali za darmo
<Wizard> bt?
<jacekowski> i mam 4 laptopy + 4 telefony + 2 NASy
<Wizard> bittorent? :D
<jacekowski> + media player
<jacekowski> Wizard: British Telecom
<pure> Wizard, no coś ty..... tuż to Sharing :D
<Wizard> no to się, jacekowski, wyrażaj jaśniej
<Wizard> zaraz zaraz..
<Wizard> British Telecom.. dawali za darmo..
<jacekowski> no
<Wizard> jacekowski, w tym tygodniu? :>
<jacekowski> do internetu
<jacekowski> dawno temu
<jacekowski> i telefon do tego tez
<Wizard> w poniedziałek? :>
<jacekowski> w sensie sama sluchawka internetowa
<jacekowski> Wizard: z pol roku temu
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ten z enką?
<Wizard> dobra, wracam na film
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ta
<Wizard> nie będę gadał ze "zdrajcami narodu" :P
<TheNumb> Huiemuiedzikiewenrze, a w polanda tak nie robią :(
<jacekowski> TheNumb: po n osiagam 10% wiecej niz po g
<jacekowski> wiec to n to pic na wode
<jacekowski> mam jeszcze linksysa z g do tego
<jacekowski> bo inaczej transferowo wifi by sie zesralo calkiem
<jacekowski> tylko nie umie niestety zrobic handoveru
<TheNumb> Ja za to umiem zrobić hangover ;-)
<Wizard> jacekowski, szanuj polski język
<jacekowski> a w kwestii handoveru ostatnio walczylem z miejscem gdzie maja koparki i ladowarki i w ogole
<jacekowski> i jezdza sobie takie z malymi ekranami dotykowymi i w ogole
<jacekowski> i AP w roznych miejscach
<jacekowski> i nowy firmware do tych ekranow zaczal wspierac handover pelny z preauth
<jacekowski> tylko ze po preauth tracila sie komunikacja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pol roku temu rozdawali zlom?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: rozdaja caly czas
<BlessJah> btw, wyslalbys kolegom z polski jakiegos laptopa czy komorke
<jacekowski> bo AP ktos zwalil i po preauth nowy AP rozsylal mac do wszystkich switchow
<jacekowski> co powinien zrobic dopiero po tym jak handover sie zakonczy
<jacekowski> a ze to rozne AP wiec sie czesc zachowywala prawidlowo i po tym jak zobaczyla mac z innych urzadzen ze przychodzi to uznawalo ze handover sie zakonczyl
<jacekowski> wiec sie tracila komunikacja
<adasiek_abix> czy kklimonda to może tu siedzi?
<anemus> jacekowski: typowe
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: skoro idluje na naszym, to idluje i tutaj
<anemus> jacekowski: nie wiem czemu ale najczęściej problemy są przy konfiguracji przełączania
<BlessJah> a odpowiadając - tak, siedzi, jak widać na powyższej ilustracji
<adasiek_abix> BlessJah: różnie bywa
<adasiek_abix> oj, niedobrze, nawet telefonu nie odbiera...
<adasiek_abix> a mam pytanie do innych bywalców, czy ktoś może działał z tandemem: Kubuntu + remastersys?
<kruk1> adasiek_abix Ja
<kruk1> Nie miałem problemów
<adasiek_abix> ja jak zrobiłem remasterem Kubuntu, to nie mogę się zalogować, wywala mi authentication error w kdm
<adasiek_abix> pomimo, że PAM działa na 100% dobrze, bo tekstowo mogę się spokojnie zalogować
<adasiek_abix> i szukam pomocy/nie wiem sam czego jeszcze
<adasiek_abix> jak to robiłeś? jakie kubuntu brałeś? ewentualnie coś dokładniej mógłbyś podpowiedzieć>
<adasiek_abix> bo pracujemy (wioowszkole.org) nad Szkolnym Remiksem Ubuntu dla uczniów/nauczycieli-szkoły, i o ile  wersja serwer to Gnome i tu problemów nie mam żadnych, to na stację ucznia powinno być KDE... i tu są schody, więc szukam pomocy
<kruk1> To było bodajże 10.04
<adasiek_abix> Kubuntu 10.04 czy Ubuntu 10.04 + KDE?
<kruk1> Kubuntu
<adasiek_abix> bo ja dzisiaj próbowałem Ubuntu server 10.04 + KDE i niestety... ;-(
<pure> u mnie w szkole pani mówiła , że nie mogą mieć Linucha na PC , bo mogą mieć tylko komerche.... jak bedzie linuch, to zwiną kompy... lol :D
<adasiek_abix> pure: tak, jest to w części prawda
<adasiek_abix> tzn. dokładnie komputery dofinansowane z EFS mają klauzulę, że nie wolno skasować im z dysku Windowsa
<adasiek_abix> ale literalnie nic nie mówi o tym, żeby obok był inny system
<adasiek_abix> ;-)
<pure> a chuj z windowsem 95... za przeproszeniem...
<kruk1> adasiek_abix Niestety nie pomogę Ci bo w tym temacie jestem zielony
<pure> to po co kasować? , zainstalować OBOK  :D
<adasiek_abix> ok kruk1-rozumiem
<kruk1> Windows 95 był bardzo dobry
<pure> i do dziś sie uczym na nim
<pure> Windows 95 + Ofice 98?!, jakim cudem działa na nim CorelDraw?!
<adasiek_abix> to chociaż jakbyście chcieli wspomóc akcję i kliknąć "Lubię to" w http://facebook.com/wioowszkole
<anemus> adasiek_abix: a nie przypadkiem o ile był?
<adasiek_abix> anemus: nie bardzo rozumiem
<kruk1> Miał bardzo niskie wymagania
<kruk1> A takie ubuntu :D
<pure> adasiek_abix, klikne ci Lubię to
<pure> ;]
<adasiek_abix> dzieki
<adasiek_abix> zbieramy lubię to, aby na wrzesień mieć > 1000
<anemus> adasiek_abix: chodzi mi orginalnie zainstalowane oprogramowanie
<kruk1> Ubuntu wymaga niestety :)
<pure> Xubuntu?! :D
<pure> do 512 ram.
<kruk1> Też wymaga
<adasiek_abix> anemus: tak, komputery dofinansowane z EFS mają zawsze Windows
<pure> Może Debian/!
<pure> kruku może Debian?
<adasiek_abix> kruk1: ja ostatnio uruchomiłem spokojnie KDE na 512 MB RAM
<pure> ew. Small Damn Linux
<kruk1> Damn Small Linux jest strasznie niedopracowany
<kruk1> Puppy Linux jest nawet niezły
<adasiek_abix> co prawda oczywiście każde większe środowisko graficzne wymaga, ale kto dzisiaj ma 256 MB RAM na maszynie?
<anemus> adasiek_abix: zawsze? To jakiś wymóg? Bo to by było nielegalne
<kruk1> Szczególnie jeżeli popatrzy się na czas jego rozwoju
<adasiek_abix> EFS to Europejski Fundusz Spójności
<adasiek_abix> komputery dofinansowywane z tego zawsze miały Windows
<kruk1> adasiek_abix To może zabrzmi śmiesznie ale są firmy które preferują sprzęt o takich parametrach :)
<pure> EFS to Europejski Fundusz Społeczny
<pure> a nie Spójności czy jak to tam napisałeś
<anemus> adasiek_abix: istnieje dyrektywa zakazująca wskazywania konkretnego oprogramowania w tego typu akcjach
<anemus> ale jak już był to wchodzi w skład zestawu i faktycznie nie można go ruszyć
<pure> po co ruszać? , zainstalować obok :D
<adasiek_abix> przepraszam z projektami spójności mi się zawsze miesza
<adasiek_abix> pure: masz w 100% rację, tylko czasami trudno to jest wytłumaczyć nauczycielom, że można mieć więcej niż 1 system na raz na dysku
<pure> Znajomy ojca miał 6 systemów ( 1 osoba = jeden system).............. xD
<BlessJah> a można!?
<adasiek_abix> pure, dzięki za lubię to
<adasiek_abix> spadam teraz na Windows, bo chcę zrobić jakiś szkolny szablon dla tego SRU do Joomla
<adasiek_abix> a Artisteer nie chce na linuksie się ruszać ;-(
<pure> a na pingu sie nei da?
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: pewnie nie uwierzysz, że joomla nie jest najlepszym rozwiazaniem?
<pure> joomla? , php fusion preferuje wam
<BlessJah> pure: dla szkol osoboscie polecam claroline
<pure> kiedyś w gimnazium kiedy prowadziłem stronę www , było to zwykłe PHP i SQL ( Sam robiłem),
<pure> potem w 2giej klasie dorobiłem panel zarządzania . tj .własny CMS
<fi9o> :)
<pure> wszystko to miało :)
<Wizard> ta..
<pure> nawet elektroniczny dziennik :) , szczegółowy dziennik uwag i ocen dla ucznia.
<Wizard> a wiesz co to MVC?
<pure> Nie wiem , :P ale sam pisałem ;P
<Wizard> no to już sobie wyobrażam, jak to wyglądało
<Wizard> index.php jebał sqlami po bazie ;P
<pure> ale działało :D
<pure> i nie obciązało serva ;D
<pure> troche funkcji.
<Wizard> tja
<pure> tylko nauczycielka niechciała mi za to 6 dać na koniec na świadectwo
<pure> .... to jak skończyłem 3cią gimnazjum , wyczyściłem server.
<pure> proste ;) niema 6tki , to moja praca nie zostaje.
<pure> ale kiedy to było ... ho ho......
<pure> wieki temu.
<pure> teraz jest zabawnie że Informatyczka nie znalazła uzdolnionych uczniów którzy znają PHP i SQL by zrobić stronke szkolną , bo do dziś ona nie istnieje......
<pure> odkąd odszedłem.
<kruk1> Korzysta ktoś z Unity?
<kruk1> Ktoś :D
<pure> kruk1, korzystałem z godzinę  , nie jest złe... :)
<pure> chociaż , wole stare gnome2
<pure> i na nim siedze.
<tar-gz> mi ubuntu z unity jakoś topornie chodzi
<anemus> u mnie po jednym dniu z unity ostatni komp migrował na debiana z lxde
<kruk1> Cuda..
<kruk1> Debian znacznie szybciej działa
<kruk1> Nie wiem czy to wynika jedynie z liczby procesów startowych :)
<pure> wiecie..
<tar-gz> anemus: sida stawiałeś?
<pure> siedziałem troche na Fedorce,  i gdyby nie GNOME3 ... byłby super OS...
<tar-gz> to masz wybór DE
<tar-gz> ściągnij spina jaki Cię interesuje
<kruk1> Pewnie mnie skrytukujecie ale Linux Mint ma własną dystrybucję na bazie Debiana
<kruk1> :)
<anemus> tar-gz: nie, squeeze
<kruk1> I nawet niezle się prezentuje :)
<tar-gz> kruk1: LMDE, wiem. Miałem
<tar-gz> Nawet miałem aspiracje, żeby wypuscic to  z e17
<pure> w Mincie po paru miechach przestaje sie urucmiać Mint menu i sypie błedami .... :D
<r_a_f> dla mnie unity jest super - jedyne co, to picasa po chwili działania przestawia kursor centymetr w dół lol
<pure> nie polecam
<tar-gz> pure: czego nie polecasz?
<kruk1> tar-gz Dla kogoś kto lubi sobie instalować kodeki itp po instalacji to tragiczny system :D
<pure> tar-gz, mint'a
<tar-gz> kruk1: dlaczego niby?
<pure> tar-gz, pisalem , po pewnym czasie się sypie
<tar-gz> ja miałem go ze 3 miesiace
<pure> i wali strasznie błędami. Chociaż na bazie Debiana , jakoś się trzyma.
<tar-gz> nic mi sie nie popsuło
<kruk1> tar-gz Niektórych przeraża fakt że coś zostało już skonfigurowane :D
<r_a_f> w mincie wsio działa - tzn jest to sys bezobsługowy ;)
<tar-gz> kruk1: LFS sobie postaw
<r_a_f> tzn ja mam takie doświadczenia ^^
<tar-gz> gentoo
<r_a_f> co do Debiana - to też potwierdzam, że wszystko ciut szybsze
<kruk1> tar-gz To tak jakby kazać naszemu Prezydentowi tłumaczyć Szekspira :)
<pure> r_a_f, szybsze? :D debian ładuje mi się pare sec :D mam obok ;].
<Wizard> to jest kanał o ubuntu
<tar-gz> kruk1: więc Ty musisz mieć  wszystko  skonfigurowane
<Wizard> więc zabierzcie porównywanie dystrybucji na #porównywanie-dystrybucji
<anemus> Wizard: ubuntu nie wstydzi się swojego rodzica
<kruk1> Wizard Dlatego wszyscy uznają Ubuntu jako boski system :D
<r_a_f> pure: hihi - miałem na myśli to , że wszystko jest ciut szybsze w Debianie lol
<pure> r_a_f, a ja mówie o Debianie lol
<r_a_f> to jakby się zgadza ;)
<tar-gz> pure: to w końcu co Ci sie psuje, LMDE  czy Debian?
<pure> tar-gz,  preferuje Debca =D.
<r_a_f> LMDE to taki Debian skonfigurowany .. chyba
<Wizard> nie no, mam wam pomóc?
<tar-gz> ta
<pure> ta....i zielony :D
<pure> a nie czerwony
<tar-gz> ile Wy macie kurwa mać lat?
<pure> tar-gz, :D hahaha xD    ,   tar  wyczuł trolling chyba
<kruk1> tar-gz 58
<Wizard> nie dość, że klnie, to jeszcze przecinków nie stawia
<tar-gz> Już przeklinać nie można o.O?
<tar-gz> to o czym Wy tu  rozmawiacie?
<tar-gz> a no  faktycznie
<Wizard> abyss, ping
<tar-gz> na #pclinuxos-pl nawet nie możesz napisać "dupa" bo Cie bot kopie
<pure> Wizard w swoim żywiole.
<Wizard> bo mnie zdenerwował
<kruk1> To jeszcze nic
<Wizard> mi tu będzie o jakichś gentach gadał
<pure> Wizard ruszyło twoimi niezdrowymi emocjami?? :D
<Wizard> tja
<kruk1> Gdzieś miałem kiedyś nick "Satanist"
<kruk1> I dostałem bana :D
<Wizard> eee..
<Wizard> to chyba na #katole
<anemus> Wizard: sporo pomagających na #ubuntu to genciarze
<Wizard> wiem
<Wizard> nie przeszkadzają mi w żaden sposób
<tar-gz> Nie lbie gentoo
<tar-gz> lubię*
<Wizard> byleby tylko o gentoo rozmawiali na #gentoo
<Wizard> chociaż nie, #g-pl to kanał o os x
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> a #debian-pl o czym?
<anemus> o archu?
<Wizard> to jak #fedora-pl
<Wizard> arch powinien się nazywać anarch
<Wizard> wszędzie ich pełno, dywersantów :)
<anemus> to była dobra dystrybucja
<anemus> z naciskiem na była
<Wizard> rolling release nie może być dobre
<Wizard> z naciskiem na nie może
<kruk1> Podobnie Suse
<Wizard> ej dobra
<tar-gz> Wizard: z czego korzystasz?
<anemus> Wizard: wszystko zależy od potrzeb
<pure> Już mówiłem , Foedora była by bardzo dobrym systemem gdyby nie GNOME3.
<Wizard> tar-gz, na lapku na którym teraz siedzę mam fedorę 15, w pracy ubuntu natty z ppa z gnome3, na jabłku os x, którego nei używam i debiana
<Wizard> pełna gama ;)
<Wizard> a, jeszcze na blaszaku mam centosa 5
<Wizard> ale go rzadko włączam, bo to złom
 * anemus lubi centka i sl-a
<Wizard> no i jeszcze mam płytkę z armem - tam będzie ubuntu, jak mi kumpel przyniesie zasilacz, laptoka żony z xubuntu lucid, starożytnego martwego laptopa, który zatrzymał się na xubuntu 7.10 i umarł
<Wizard> ogólnie, takie złomowisko, żę ciężko ogarnąć :D
<anemus> Wizard: to wygląda gożej niż u mnie ;>
<pure> zed wu ( z/w)
<Wizard> zapewne gorzej
<anemus> Wizard: staremu dyslektykowi brakuje aspella ;P
<Wizard> niech sobie zainstaluje i nie pierdzieli
<kruk1> Może od razu na Amigę? :D
<Wizard> hmm, myślę, coby kupić, jak będzie w przystępnej cenie
<Wizard> lubię ppc
<Wizard> :>
<anemus> Wizard: w tej chwili nie ma takiej możliwości
<Wizard> kupienia amigi, czy zainstalowania aspella?
<anemus> amigi nie muszę kupować ;P
<Wizard> pure, odnośnie gnome 3, to czekałem na nie 10 lat
<Wizard> no, 11 prawie
<anemus> 500-tka leży w szafie
<Wizard> no.. 500..
<Wizard> ajk liczymy takie komputery, to mam c64 na chodzi
<Wizard> chodzie
<Wizard> coś mi się klawiatura plącze
<anemus> ech ja jak kupowalem Amigę sprzedałem C64
<Wizard> no wtedy to nie było wyjścia
<Wizard> teraz kompy są tak tanie, że nawet nie chce mi się gadać
<Wizard> a przez to pełno debili w internecie :(
<adasiek_abix> pure: a chciałoby ci się trochę porozwijać pewien moduł do Joomli (dzienniczek ucznia)?
<adasiek_abix> bo szukamy ludzi, co by potrafili i mieli chęci
<anemus> Wizard: może lepiej jak siedzą przy kompach, a nie wyłażą na ulicę jak w Londynie
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, on naparzał sqle z index.php :>
<Wizard> anemus, racja
<pure> jak się nazywa internet który ma np. 50mbps / 50 mbps , bo zapomniałem nazwy.
<Wizard> o boże, ludzie, którzy teraz mają 20 lat rodzili się w 91 roku?
<Wizard> o_O
<pure> nie , 1991
<Wizard> dla mnie był tylko jeden 91 ;)
<pure> miali by 1920 lat w tedy... :D
<pure> jak by się urodzili w 91 roku
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: no to co, moduł do Joomli to nie index.php
<Wizard> qermit, kop!
<Wizard> przyjmę to na klatę
<qermit> chciałem tar-gz
<Wizard> z resztą, php to taki język-zabawka, to o czym mówimy
<qermit> ale już widziałem że ty go kopałeś :(
<Wizard> qermit, nie zauważyłem czegoś?
<adasiek_abix> a wioowszkole chętnie zobaczy ludzi, którzy znają się na php/sql/joomla i mają chęci
<Wizard> już dwa razy było
<Wizard> za trzecim razem już banuj ;)
<qermit> dobrze tatp
<qermit> dobrze tato
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, wioo w szkole to poroniony pomysł i marnowanie pieniędzy
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: przykro mi, że tak myślisz
<adasiek_abix> ja po prostu mam inne zdanie
<qermit> Wizard: w pewnych miejscach można używać linuxa
<Wizard> no i cieszy mnie to
<qermit> Wizard: ale przeważnie można od MS system i office za free mieć
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, działasz w tym?
<adasiek_abix> tak, działam w tym, dosyć mocno nawet
<Wizard> powodzenia
<Wizard> trzymam kciuki
<adasiek_abix> teraz właśnie robię system SRU_Serwer, czyli zamiennik SBS'a dla pracowni szkolnych
<Wizard> ale wciąż uważam, żę to poroniony pomysł i marnowanie pieniędzy ;P
<adasiek_abix> ok, szanuję Twoją opinię i stanowisko
<qermit> adasiek_abix: masz pełne wsparcie dla domen w Windows7?
<qermit> w tym całym SRU server
<adasiek_abix> nie, nawet nie chcemy tego tak robić, tylko Sambę ustawiać na roaming profiles
<adasiek_abix> AD nie chcemy robić
<qermit> ale cośjuż macie?
<adasiek_abix> mamy sambę z repo 10.04
<qermit> adasiek_abix: to pisz protezę a nie zamiennik
<adasiek_abix> ok, protezę, niech wam będzie
<adasiek_abix> spadam do pracy, pozdrowienia
<qermit> ostatni raz jak próbowałem zrobić PDC na sambie dla windows7 to windows7 pokazywał mi środkowego palca
<Wizard> przykro mi, że tak potraktowaliśmy adasiek_abix, qermit
<Wizard> on się stara, serce wkłada
<qermit> a tak już poważnie zupełnie, to uczelnia ma wszystko za śmieszne pieniądze
<Wizard> wiem
<Wizard> a wiesz jakie głąby po tej uczelni wychodzą?
<qermit> wiem
<Wizard> właśnie
<Wizard> gcc też jest za darmo
<qermit> znam przypadki które szuflady nie umieją zamknąć
<Wizard> i valgrind
<qermit> Wizard: kompilator ms też jest za free
<Wizard> dobra dobra, nie do tego piję
<adasiek_abix> chłopaki, powiem tak, jak chodziłem do liceum, to nauczyciel informatyki nauczył mnie: edytora tekstów, arkusza kalkulacyjnego
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, przerabialiśmy
<adasiek_abix> systemem operacyjnym był wówczas CP/M
<qermit> adasiek_abix: nadal tak jest
<adasiek_abix> a o Windowsie jeszcze nikt nie słyszał
<qermit> akrusz kalkulacyjny to potężne narzędzie
<Wizard> tylko systemem operacyjnym nie jest już CP/M, tylko jego odległy przodek
<Wizard> tfu
<Wizard> nie przodek
<Wizard> tyłek ;P
<adasiek_abix> więc chciałbym, aby w szkołach dzieciaki poznały, że tekstów nie pisze się w Wordzie
<Wizard> adasiek_abix++
<Wizard> adasiek_abix++
<Wizard> adasiek_abix++
<Wizard> adasiek_abix++
<adasiek_abix> a Internet Explorer to nie jedyna przeglądarka na świecie
<Wizard> oj ssij pałę
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, też tak chciałem
<Wizard> i dalej chcę
<qermit> ja teksty piszę w Pocket Wordzie
 * qermit is vintydż
<Wizard> a ja w lyksie
<anemus> adasiek_abix: miałeś szczęście, u mnie to ktoś próbnował ludzi batche pisać naumieć
 * Wizard is lazy
<adasiek_abix> bo jak kiedyś rozmawiałem z nauczycielem informatyki mojego syna w podstawówce.. to się za głowę złapałem
<Wizard> no
<qermit> Wizard: w lyxie?
<Wizard> lyksie
<Wizard> nie uznaję ostatnich reform RJP
<Wizard> ;P
<qermit> Wizard: w tym sie nie da pisać
<Wizard> znaczy nie ganię, ale sam piszę po staremu
<Wizard> jak to nie?
<qermit> wole już w Latchu w vimie
<Wizard> no i to jest wybór
<Wizard> a dzieciaki nie mają wyboru w szkole, tylko naparzają w małomiękkim słowie
<qermit> adasiek_abix: nie martw się, ludzie latexa uczą się na 3 roku studiów teraz
<adasiek_abix> i stwierdziłem, że trzeba pokazywać młodym ludziom że można inaczej niż w Windows,
<Wizard> ja póki co pokazałem żonie
<qermit> adasiek_abix: akurat w mojej szkole nikomu nie trzeba było pokazywać
<adasiek_abix> bo inaczej to MS będzie naprawdę wszędzie
<qermit> bo to inteligiente ludzie byli
<qermit> niedługo będzie akcja "STOP apple"
<adasiek_abix> i zabrałem się do współpracy z wioowszkole
<adasiek_abix> i tyle.
<Wizard> podziwiam zapał
<adasiek_abix> bardzo nie cierpię narzekać, wolę po prostru coś robić
<Wizard> daltego ja robię
<adasiek_abix> taki już jestem i tyle
<Wizard> we własnym, prywatnym zakresie
<adasiek_abix> ja we własnym prywatnym to www.abix.info.pl
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, ale nie wierzę na szansę powodzenia wioowszkole
<paladyn_bart> idziem grac :0
<Wizard> paladyn_bart, w piłkę?
<adasiek_abix> a ja wierzę, trzeba wierzyć, bo inaczej od razu można zostawić
<paladyn_bart> gral ktos fallout tactics ?
<paladyn_bart> nie pilka :>
<paladyn_bart> adasiek_abix:  co robia na kanale suse.pl ?
<Wizard> qermit, ty, czy ja?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, szkoły interesują się tym tylko dlatego, że mogą oszczędzić kasę, której i tak nie mają
<Wizard> ale wasza szansa w jednym:
<Wizard> jak dużo szkół na to pójdzie, to Ministerstwo Wszechoświaty powie: jak to jest, że inni wydają mniej, a wy tak w prącie?
<Wizard> i utnie kasę wszystkim, co poniekąd skaże wszystkich na wioo
<paladyn_bart> infa powiina byc wycofana z szkol
<Wizard> a wtedy zacznie się masakra
<Wizard> paladyn_bart++
<Wizard> właśnie uratowałeś się przed kopnięciem
<Wizard> ;P
<paladyn_bart> ucza zlego w szkolach
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, wszyscy zaczną biadolić, psioczyć, kląć, nieumiejący nic nauczyciele będą się skarżyć
<Wizard> w końcu Pani Justyna przeczyta: linux niszczy szkolnictwo
<Wizard> i taki będzie finał
<paladyn_bart> to praktyki szkolne by microsoft "szatansoft" xd
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, jak jeszcze jesteś, to vide #1 na launchpad
<Wizard> można było temu zapobiec 10 lat temu
<Wizard> jak MS miał gówniany system
<paladyn_bart> Wizard:  ma ma nadal :>
<Wizard> ale po serii gównianych systemów kolejny się już tak nie wiesza, a ludzie leją na 30GB miejsca i prefetching zżerający cały ram
<Wizard> i nie widzą, że gówno gównem zostało
<Wizard> przyzwyczaili się do kajdan, bo nigdy nikt im nie dał wyboru
<kruk1> Wizard mówisz o Windows 7?
<Wizard> no ba
<paladyn_bart> ja tez tak uwazam
<Wizard> mam z nim do czynienia od czasu do czasu
<kruk1> Tragedii nie ma
<Wizard> laptop, którego trzymam na kolanach cierpiał na tę chorobę
<paladyn_bart> kajdany z tytanu xd
<Wizard> no i właśnie, opinia kruka1
<Wizard> tragedii nie ma
<kruk1> Ale fakt - ciężki system :)
<Wizard> jest tragedia
<mrlukasz_> jakie linuxa na netbooka polecacie
<Wizard> system ma zarządzać zasobami, a nie je wpierd*
<Wizard> ubuntu
<mrlukasz_> nie mam tam rewelacj
<mrlukasz_> 1gb ramu intel atom
<kruk1> Wizard Mac OS znacznie lepiej sobie z tym radzi
<mrlukasz_> 160gb dysk
<Wizard> kruk1, gówno prawda
<Wizard> mrlukasz_, xubuntu da radę
<Wizard> będziesz zadowolony
<Wizard> stery są, szybko wstaje
<mrlukasz_> Wizard: ok dzieki
<Wizard> masz tam dysk SSD, czy nie?
<mrlukasz_> nie
<Wizard> no troszkę szkoda
<mrlukasz_> no troszke tak
<qermit> Wizard: ja mam atoma z 1GB ramu (- ram na grafikę) i windowsa7 i jestem zadowolony
<kruk1> Wizard Korzystałem z Macbooka i takie odnoszę wrażenie
<Wizard> eh
<mrlukasz_> qermit: windows to zło
<mrlukasz_> :)
<Wizard> qermit, widziały gały, co brały
<mrlukasz_> only linux
<Wizard> prawidłowo
<kruk1> Ubuntu też jest ciężki :)
<mrlukasz_> to trza go okroic
<Wizard> e, chyba z tym unity gównianym
<qermit> mrlukasz_: MacOS to zło
<kruk1> Ogólnie jest ciężki
<paladyn_bart> ja nie narzekam na linux ;p
<Wizard> nieprawda
<Wizard> ubuntu jest wporzo
<kruk1> 256 ram wymaga?
<kruk1> To dużo :)
<kruk1> I nie trolluje
<Wizard> mało zajmuje, ma duże repo, zawsze można coś wywalić i doinstalować lżejsze
<mrlukasz_> Oprogramownie jest jak sex lepsze jak nie trzeba zanie płacic :D
<paladyn_bart> lepszy jest czysty debian ;p
<Wizard> ta, najlepiej to se postawcie buildroota :/
<qermit> mrlukasz_: a masz ochronę antywirusową?
<mrlukasz_> na linuxa nie potrzba
<Wizard> mrlukasz_, byś się zdziwił
<paladyn_bart> qermit:  nie trza ;p
<kruk1> Wiem że teraz to już nie ma znaczenia bo większość osób ma sprzęt który znacznie przewyższa wymagania
<Wizard> paladyn_bart, byś się zdziwił
<mrlukasz_> Wizard: nie ma tak zle jeszcze
<paladyn_bart> to choroba przenoszona droga windows ;p
<qermit> paladyn_bart: mówiłem o sexie
<Wizard> chodzi o specyficzne zastosowania, gdzie windows nigdy nie dorośnie posiksom do pięt
<Wizard> bo jest za nimi jakieś 30 lat do tyłu
<kruk1> Wiadomo że Windows to shit
<qermit> Wizard: również jeżeli chodzi o sterowniki?
<mrlukasz_> kruk1: drogi shit
<Wizard> dobra, koniec flame
<kruk1> Który w 30 % korzysta z kodu żródłowego ubuntu :)
<mrlukasz_> kodu linuxa
<mrlukasz_> a nie ubuntu
<Wizard> eh
<mrlukasz_> a windows 7 to pawie kde
<mrlukasz_> :D
<Wizard> mrlukasz_, już, starczy, wiemy, tak
<kruk1> mrlukasz Tak to jest jak rozmawia kruk z orłem :D
<fi9o> maluch mial stylu silnik
<fi9o> To prawie porshe
<Wizard> (siostro, zastrzyk)
<Wizard> :<
<qermit> fi9o: styłu?
<fi9o> z tylu
<Wizard> nie szanuje języka ;P
<fi9o> z z s pomylalem :)
<fi9o> Jakos specjalnie mnie to nie boli, ze sie pomylilem.
<Wizard> dobrze, żę tu nie ma alkomatu
<Wizard> (bo bym miał bana)
<kruk1> Ja jestem desktop userem także czasami mi się mylą pewne pojęcia :)
<mrlukasz_> to nie pij
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> az tyle
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> jakie tyle?
<Wizard> nie jestem uzależniony, mogę przestać w każdej chwili
<mrlukasz_> a c nie pijesz
<mrlukasz_> ?
<mrlukasz_> ja tez nie
<mrlukasz_> :)
<Wizard> właśnie mi się skończyło, a nie chce mi się iść do sklepu
<mrlukasz_> a co pijesz fajnego
<Wizard> fajnego nic, zwykły masowy chłam
<mrlukasz_> piwo z biedronki
<Wizard> warkę czerwoną
<Wizard> qermit, kopnij się wreszcie za te bzdury o windowsie
<Wizard> jednej rzeczy nie trawię.. katolików, gejów i windziarzy
<Wizard> ;P
<fi9o> Ktos nie umie liczyc.
<Wizard> ktoś wkłada wszystkich do jednego worka
<fi9o> Bo ktos pieprzy bzdury.
<mrlukasz_> ja jestem takiego zadnia kazdy wybiera to co mu pasuje
<Wizard> qermit, nie chcesz, to ci pomogę
<mrlukasz_> w ubuntu podoba mi sie to unity
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> mrlukasz_, a mi właśnie nie
<mrlukasz_> zawsze masz stare gnome
<mrlukasz_> :)
<Wizard> tak się chwalą jakie to netbookowe, a na ekran dotykowy to się nie nadaje
<Wizard> zawsze mam nowe gnome
<mrlukasz_> no ok
<mrlukasz_> nowe
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> gnome shell
<Wizard> gnome3++
<qermit> Wizard: ej ja nie jestem gejem, dlaczego mnie kopnąłeś
<Wizard> za kłamstwo w żywe oczy
<Wizard> ;P
<qermit> jakie
<mrlukasz_> a gnome 3 jest orginalni w ubuntu 11.04
<mrlukasz_> ?
<Wizard> że masz windows 7 na 1GB ramu i jesteś zadowolony
<qermit> jestem
<Wizard> musisz pić dużo kawy, albo dużo palić
<qermit> filmy w HD da się odtwarzać
<qermit> i się nie tnie
<Wizard> ale z doświadczenia wiem, że nie da się tyle palić
<qermit> nie to co linux
<Wizard> akurat tnięcie filmy nie zależy od ramu
<qermit> nie?
<qermit> to gdzie film jest buforowany?
<Wizard> w buforze, kurtyzana
<Wizard> z doświadczenia wiem, że nie da się tyle palić, żeby używać win7 w ogóle
<Wizard> bo na raka się umiera po tygodniu
<qermit> Wizard: a próbowałeś winkey+leftkey?
<Wizard> nie, nie próbowałem anykey+dziwkey
<Wizard> wystarczyło mi, że ten biedny laptop się włączał ponad minutę
<Wizard> do ekranu logowania
<Wizard> a potem jeszcze ponad drugą minutę
<Wizard> i że miał partycje założone tak, że nachodziły na siebie
<qermit> Wizard: a ehrbatęto kiedy robisz?
<qermit> herbatę
<Wizard> huh?
<qermit> Wizard: http://wstaw.org/w/CX9/ tego wszystkiego co jest na pulpicie używam
<Wizard> zaraz po przyjściu do pracy
<Wizard> zazwyczaj
<Wizard> żeby ostygła
<Wizard> znaczy nastawiam wodę
<mrlukasz_> qermit: uzywasz windowsa a siedzisz na kanele ubuntu
<mrlukasz_> dziwne
<Wizard> potem włączam lapka, zdejmuję plecak, siadam, loguję się
<qermit> mrlukasz_: używam też ubuntu
<Wizard> mrlukasz_, nie oceniaj nikogo po wyglądzie
<mrlukasz_> tz kiedy
<mrlukasz_> :D
<mrlukasz_> na virtualu
<mrlukasz_> A?
<Wizard> jak ma potrzebę
<qermit> Wizard: http://xkcd.com/303/
<Wizard> widać nie ma, chociaż się z nim nie zgadzam w żadnym wypadku
<qermit> mrlukasz_: tam gdzie widzę dla niego zastosowanie
<Wizard> qermit, :D
<mrlukasz_> linux mam napewno wieksze zastosowanie niz windows
<Wizard> mrlukasz_, oczywiście
<Wizard> ale z nim, to jak z katolem
<Wizard> powiedz takiemu, że boga nie ma
<qermit> przecież ja jestem katolem
<Wizard> no i masz :S
<Wizard> ale na piwo i tak wpadaj
<mrlukasz_> qermit: powiedz mi czego linuxowi brakuje
<mrlukasz_> ?
<qermit> mrlukasz_: obsługi mojej drukarki OOB
<mrlukasz_> qermit: jaką masz drukrke
<qermit> a no i obsługi mojego skanera
<mrlukasz_> podaj model
<qermit> mrlukasz_: taka duża i ładna i drukuje jak na papierze kredowym
<qermit> mam do niej sterowniki do windowsa gdzieś
<qermit> zrtesztą pod 7 sama się instaluje
<mrlukasz_> qermit: no stary załmujesz mnie
<mrlukasz_> podaj model
<mrlukasz_> a nei duza i łądna
<qermit> mrlukasz_: może mam ci jeszcze rozmiar fifara podać
<qermit> to zbyt osobiste pytanie
<mrlukasz_> ktos ci powinne dac bana
<mrlukasz_> :D
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> qermit, naprawdę jesteś katolem? :<
<qermit> bana powinno dać się pseudo trolom któzy nie podają żadnych argumentów poza "windows jest be, linux cacy"
<qermit> Wizard: naprawdę
<mrlukasz_> znikam
<mrlukasz_> czesc
<Wizard> cześć mrlukasz_
<kruk1> qermit Linux jest cacy bo jest linuxem :D
<mrlukasz_> toomorow come back
<Wizard> zapraszamy
<kruk1> Korzystał ktoś z nowego Pardusa?
<kruk1> 2 lata temu trochę kulał ten projekt
<kruk1> Nie wiem jak teraz
<Wizard> http://testyourvocab.com
 * qermit kupił już podróż poślubną
<Stirlitz> do cupertino pewnie
<qrq> Now its good :D
<qermit> praga
<pure> programował ktoś coś w gambas?
<Wilku> Ja próbowałem, ale jest ubogi
<Wizard> qermit, podróż poślubną?!
<qermit> mhm
<Wizard> ????!!!!!
<Wizard> ożeniłeś się z Asią, czy tylko tak mówicie?
<qrq> Kolejny ślepiec :D
<qermit> za tydzień o tej porze
<qrq> Ja też tak miałem
<Wizard> no nie pierdziel
<Wizard> naprawdę?
<qermit> no
<Wizard> i będziecie mieli takie wesele-wesele?
<qermit> nieduże ale będzie
<Wizard> ja
<Wizard> nie no, pierdzielisz
<qermit> ale co tu się dziwić
<Wizard> no dziwć się, dziwić
<Wizard> co prawda ją widziałem dwa razy w życiu a ciebie raz
<Wizard> ale wasza historia jest.. taka dość nietypowa
<qermit> nietypowa?
<Wizard> no.. a gdzie ją poznałeś?
<qermit> w pubie
<qermit> (na spotkaniu ludzi z #gentoo-pl)
<Wizard> eh, no właśnie :D
<Wizard> no ale nic
<qermit> mój brat poznał swoją żonę w kościele na wymianie we francji
<qermit> nie wiem co jest dziwniejsze
<Wizard> ale ona jest francuska?
<Wizard> oba są równie dziwne
<Wizard> ja poznałem swoją żonę przy przygotowaniach dekoracji juwenaliowych, przy czym było to spotkanie dość owocne, bo przez 1,5 roku albo i więcej unikaliśmy się jak ognia
<qermit> Wizard: polka
<qermit> czas na film
<qrq> Jaki?
<Wizard> dobry ;)
<qrq> http://114.filmaster.pl/oceny/?show_all=1 któryś z tych?
<Wizard> to twoje?
<qrq> Tyle pamiętam
<qrq> Czasami jak sobie coś przypomnę że oglądałem to dopisuje
<Wizard> taksówkarz ma tylko 7?!
<Wizard> hańba!
<Wizard> :P
<qrq> 7 to dużo
<qrq> To chyba jedyny film z genialnym happyendem
<Wizard> przecież to ty oceniasz, ja bym dał 9
<Wizard> i Skazani na Shawshank mają 7 też
<Wizard> błeże
<qrq> Taksówkarza oglądałem pierwszy raz tydzień temu :D
<Wizard> opowiadanie było świetne, filmem się zawiodłem
<Wizard> Pi 5 :/
<qrq> Skazani na Shawshank jest trochę zbyt hollywódzki
<Wizard> dobra, dalej nie czytam, bo cię nie będę lubił
<Wizard> trochę jest badziewny
<qrq> Tylko wez pod uwagę
<qrq> Że dobrym filmom daje 2 :D
<Wizard> widzę, że masz gust podobny do mojego
<Wizard> chłam chłamem - 1, 2, 1, 2
<Wizard> no, nie, X-men pierwsza klasa mi się podobało
<Wizard> dałbym 3
<qrq> Tylko poprostu te które oceniłem na wyżej
<qrq> Są troche lepsze
<qrq> Zachowania bohaterów nie mają sensu w tym filmie
<Wizard> właśnie mają
<Wizard> ale misiowi pałę dać? :(
<Wilku> xD
<qrq> Też mi przykro :)
<Wilku> Naczelny pedał, over ;P
<Wizard> przecież jest prawda czasów o których mówimy i prawda ekranu, która mówi: prasłowiańska grusza chroni w swych konarach plebejskiego uciekiniera!
<Wizard> Wilku, że co?
<qrq> Wizard Dla mnie Kubrick i Tarkowski to number one
<Wizard> Tarkowski? on nakręcił Solaris?
<qrq> Tak , rosyjskie
<qrq> Choć
<Wizard> sam jesteś rosyjski
<Wizard> radzieckie, jeśli już
<Wizard> ale właśnie nie pamiętam, czy to to
<Wizard> w każdym razie - żadnego solaris nie oglądałem, nie oglądam i nie zamierzam oglądać
<qrq> Hmm
<Wizard> zbyt lubię powieść, żeby sobie jakimś Klunejem psuć
<qrq> Ja pierniczę
<qrq> Tam nie gra Clooney
<Wizard> no w radzieckim nie
<Wizard> ale i tak odstaje od powieści bardzo
<Wizard> koleżanka mi odradzała
<qrq> Pierwsze czytałem książkę
<qrq> Pózniej obejrzałem film
<qrq> I film jest zajebisty
<qrq> Radziecki rzecz jasna
<qrq> :D
<Wizard> ale są dwa radzieckie filmy, iirc
<Wizard> i nie książkę, tylko powieść
<Wizard> książki to na półce stoją
<qrq> Czemu mnie tak za język łapiesz? :)
<Wizard> bo lubię
<Wizard> a google są głupie
<qrq> Nierozumiem
<Wizard> wpisuję solaris a one mnie chcą autobusem wieźć, albo system mi instalować
<Wizard> ;P
<qrq> Film , przepraszam Ekranizacja  jest bardzo plastyczna
<qrq> Nie skupia się na treści książki
<qrq> Tylko na przedstawieniu stanu psychiki postaci
<qrq> I ogólnie jest to artystyczne kino
<qrq> Jak to u Tarkowskiego
<Wizard> no ale to właśnie o to chodziło w powieści
<Wizard> i o kontakt
<Wizard> jest coś o kontakcie w filmie?
<qrq> Jest o tym pilocie co widział "dziecko"
<qrq> Ale o kontakcie nie ma za dużo
<qrq> "Stalker" jest znacznie lepszy
<qrq> Ale dałem 8 Solarisowi
<qrq> Bo ma genialne ujęcia
<qrq> Ogólnie Tarkowski ma genialne ujęcia w swoich filmach
<Wizard> właśnie czytam http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%81_%28%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BC,_1972%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3fw33g5> (at ru.wikipedia.org)
<Wizard> się może skuszę
<Wizard> ale wątpię
<qrq> Jak lubisz naprawdę długie ujęcia tzn dłuższe niż minuta , to Ci się spodoba :)
<qrq> Przykładowo 4 minutowe ujęcie na pokój w którym facet stoi w bezruchu
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Ale Stalker lepszy :)
<Wizard> no cóż
<Wizard> Stalkera zaryzykuję
<Wizard> tylko niestety, pewnie będę potrzebował napisów
<Wizard> bo sobie jeszcze nie radzę z ruskim na tyle, żeby filmy oglądać
<qrq> Tylko radzę zaopatrzyć się w dużą dozę cierpliwości
<qrq> W naprawdę dużą :)
<qrq> Bo tam nie ma akcji
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Ostatnio
<qrq> Widziałem "Melancholię" von Triera
<qrq> I mnie całkowicie zaskoczył
<qrq> Facet przez lata kręcił tylko dobre filmy
<qrq> A tu nagle taka zmiana
<qrq> Wizard Testowałeś może ostatnią wersję Pardus?
<qrq> Przepraszam - ostatnie wydanie :D
<fi9o> A ktos to w ogole uzywa? tzn ten pardus?
<qrq> Wiem że ktoś recenzuje :D
<qrq> Jest nawet polskie forum
<Wizard> qrq, w życiu
<Wizard> pardus ma kde
<Wizard> i zaczął się, jak kde już było popsute
<Wizard> te parzyste wydania kde mi się nie podobały
<Wizard> znaczy do dwójki przywykłem jakoś, ale do czwórki nie mogę
<Wizard> idę spać
<qrq> Dobranoc
<Factum> siema :P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-13
<multivitamin> powiedzcie ze ktos nie spi?
<m477> witam
<Ashiren24> :3
<m477> :D ?
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> Ashiren24, to tak powinno wyglądać: :)3-<
<mrlukasz_> witam
<Ashiren24> Wizard: happy caturday to you too
<Wizard> Ashiren24, for me, everyda's caturday \o/
<nn52> siema
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<m477> happy caturday \o/
<m477> ME GUSTA <_>
<nZw> pracował ktoś w banku ? (IT)?
<nZw> albo zna kto takiego delikwenta
<mrlukasz_>  nZw a co chesz sie włamac
<mrlukasz_> ?
<gjm> bedom gadać dwa hakjery
<nZw> mrlukasz_: chce zapytać o warunki
<mrlukasz_> warunki pracy ?
<nZw> mrlukasz_: tak
<mrlukasz_> wrunek jest tylko jeden musisz miec dużą wiedze na temat bezpieczenstwa IT
<gjm> lol
<gjm> mrlukasz_: skąd taka wiedza?
<nZw> bezpieczeństwo to taki szeroki temat
<gjm> Boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz?
<mrlukasz_> bo miałem kiedys staz w banku w it
<nZw> pewnie zależy o działu w jakim pracujesz
<mrlukasz_> nZw: tak masz raceje
<nZw> mrlukasz_: pracowałeś w banku?
<mrlukasz_> maiłem staz
<nZw> w jakim dziale?
<nZw> programiści? sieciowcy?
<mrlukasz_> w sieciach
<mrlukasz_> a wsadzie to ogólnie w it
<mrlukasz_> bo ot mały bank był
<nZw> acha
<nZw> pytam bo widziałem oferty do ING w Katowicach
<mrlukasz_> no to masz tam przeciez wymagania jakie oczkują od kandydatów
<nZw> mrlukasz_: wymagania raczej spełniam
<mrlukasz_> no to składaj cv
<mrlukasz_> i poczkaja az zadzwonią
<nZw> to nie jest takie proste
<mrlukasz_> innego wyboru niemasz
<nZw> dla mnie zmiana pracy to trudny temat
<mrlukasz_> czemu
<nZw> bo tam gdzie obecnie pracuje, czuje się specjalistą w tym co robie
<nZw> a nie chce iść w miejsce, gdzie poczuje się jak czyjś przydupas
<mrlukasz_> a gdzie pracujesz
<mrlukasz_> ?
<nZw> w małej kablówce
<mrlukasz_> aha
<nZw> a z tego co widziałeś
<mrlukasz_> a wjakiej miejscowisi jesli mozna wiedziec
<nZw> bo bardzo koproporacyjnie jest w banku?
<nZw> mrlukasz_: wolałbym to zachować dla siebie
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> ok
<mrlukasz_> ale na ślasku
<nZw> tak
<nZw> mrlukasz_: a będą w banku, czułeś sie, że pracujesz w dużym molochu
<nZw> wszyscy proszę Panią/Pana
<nZw> sztywna atmosfera itp
<nZw> ?
<nZw> chyba więcej niczego sie nie dowiem, ale dzięki przynajmniej za tyle
<m477> da sie z windowsowego programu bootujacego zaladowac linuxa?
<qrq> Teraz z grubem2 może być problem :D
<qrq> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<mati_> siema
<mati_> mam problem z KDE
<mati_> jak włączę kompa w sesji KDE ..., to ekran jest cały niebieski, na środku jest okno z ikonką dysku, klikam w ten dysk albo obok niego i tapetka znika powstaje czarny ekran, moge tylko ruszać korsorem, po kilku minutach komp sie zawiesza
<m477> raczej zly kanal
<m477> btw happy caturday
<mati_> why?
<mati_> może być to spowodowanie tym, że mam słabego kompa? bo mój staruszek już ledwo zipie :)
<mati_> szukałem w necie wymagania KDE, ale konkretów nie znalazłem
<mrlukasz_> no to poco instalujesz kde
<mrlukasz_> xfce
<mrlukasz_> openbox
<mati_> kde jest ładniejsze
<mrlukasz_> etam
<mati_> graficznie
<mrlukasz_> system ma byc funkcjonelny
<mrlukasz_> a nie ładniejszy
<mati_> może
<mrlukasz_> jakie masz paremtry kompa
<mati_> zaraz podam tylko sie nie smiac
<mrlukasz_> ok
<mati_> 512 ram, procesor IP 2.66GHz, karta Ati radeon x1050/128, dysk 160 gb, ogólnie komp rodem z muzeum
<mati_> :/
<mrlukasz_> i ty chcesz kde
<mrlukasz_> na 512 ramu
<mati_> tia
<mrlukasz_> proszę cie
<mati_> to najnowsze kde nie ruszy, ale czy starsze wersje pójdą?
<mrlukasz_> jaki linux
<mrlukasz_> ?
<mati_> ubuntu 11.04
<mrlukasz_> kubuntu
<mrlukasz_> raczej
<mati_> :)
<mrlukasz_> unity ci działa
<mrlukasz_> ?
<mati_> od swieta :d
<mati_> ale raczej działa
<mrlukasz_> jak dlamnei to unity najbardziej mi sie podba
<mati_> czasami sie tnie
<mrlukasz_> spróbuj xubuntu
<mati_> to jakiś inny linux?
<mrlukasz_> linux to linux
<mrlukasz_> :D
<mati_> czy środowisko
<mati_> graf
<mrlukasz_> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<mati_> mam pingwina od tygodnia więc nie ogar
<mrlukasz_> tylko sie nie poddawaj
<mrlukasz_> :_)
<mrlukasz_> linux to naprwde super system
<mati_> czyli z KDE dać sobie spokój
<mrlukasz_> z takimi paramatrami to tak
<mati_> :(
<Wilku> mati_: Niby dlaczego?
<mati_> unity mnie denerwuje
<mrlukasz_> a kde i tak nie ogarniesz
<mrlukasz_> :D
<mati_> luknij me parametry
<mati_> Wilku
<Wilku> mati_: KDE powinno ci działać
<mati_> ??
<mati_> jak włączę kompa w sesji KDE ..., to ekran jest cały niebieski, na środku jest okno z ikonką dysku, klikam w ten dysk albo obok niego i tapetka znika powstaje czarny ekran, moge tylko ruszać korsorem, po kilku minutach komp sie zawiesza
<Wilku> To nie klikaj w to, tylko czekaj
<mati_> ale to się tak czy siak zacina potem
<mati_> :/
<mati_> może jakieś błedy w konfiguracji
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> co psujecie?
<mati> już działa KDE mi, nawet na 512 ramach
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> ciekawe ile ramu żre i jak zamula
<BlessJah> mi kdeinit sie rozklada zaraz po starcie kde
<mati> nie zamula aż tak :)
<Wizard> BlessJah, a co, zainstalowałeś sobie ubuntu+1? :D
<mati> jestem ciekawy jak sie połape na KDE
<mati> można ściągnąc spolszczenie do KDE? nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, archa mam
<BlessJah> Wizard: ubuntu+1? cos z +1 kojarze, google nie testowalo?
<mati> już za 4 miechy good by stary kompie, linuxie, KDE, a bedzie zajebiaszczy komputerek z WIN7
<mati> czy brak ramów może powodowac, że nie mam tapety? hihi
<BlessJah> moze, to jest ubuntu
<mati> KDE jest zajebiste ;*
<mati> i nie muli
<mati> prawie w ogóle
<Wizard> mati, jak sobie kupisz komputerek z win7, to nie będzie zajebiaszczy
<Wizard> spolszczenia są w repo
<mati> ja nie, ale on tak :D
<Wizard> BlessJah, ubuntu+1, tak nazywają na ircach nadchodzące wydanie
<Wizard> mati, o komputerku mówiłem właśnie
<Wizard> win7 to chłam jakich mało
<nn52> gdzie w pidginie jest historia rozmów?
<Wizard> nn52, zdaje się, że klikasz prawym na ludka i tam jest
<mati> chłam? no chyba nie
<nn52> nie jest
<Wizard> no właśnie tak
<nn52> dlatego się pytasm
<mati> to twoje zdanie, ale według mnie ten system jest ekstra
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> to idź o tym opowiedz na #windows
<Wizard> tymczasem idę
<Wizard> :>
<mati> idz w pokoju
<BlessJah> Wizard: uzywales win7, z e
<BlessJah> ze mowisz, ze to chlam?
<mati> chyba nie, myśli, że jak jakieś dziecko neo napisało w necie, że win 7 to badziew, bo kolo nie mógł Tibi włączyć to tak jest :)
<BlessJah> czy jak z archem, masz z nim cia gle problemy, choc nigdy nie zagoscil na twoim dysku?
<nn52> Win7 lubi często się zawieszać
<BlessJah> nn52: masz? uzywasz?
<nn52> BlessJah,  leży na partycji obok.
<BlessJah> leży
<mati> miałem okazje go używac przez miesiąc i nie ciął się :D
<nn52> A to ja jakiś pechowiec , Windows XP - bluescreny , Windows 7 , zawieszał się i nie chciał się odwiesić , Linux - nic się nie dzieje.... -.-
<BlessJah> to nie emo, zeby sie ciac
<BlessJah> nn52: memtesta przepusc
<nn52> Nic , czysto
<nn52> dyski sprawne
<BlessJah> szybki jestes
<nn52> -a , już to robiłam . Kolega kazał zrobić mema i dyski .
<BlessJah> windowsowi (empirycznie z XP, visty nie uzywalem, w7 mam za krotko ale chyba sie ten czas zbliza) trzeba co jakis czas formata zafundowac
<BlessJah> i wtedy dziala jak ta lala
<BlessJah> u mnie XP wytrzymuje ze 3 lata, w7 o dziwo zaczal zamulac po 3 miesiacach (bardzo intensywnego) nieuzywania
<mati> ale kazdy win po poł roku musisz formatować
<BlessJah> nie wiem, obrazil sie, czy co?
<BlessJah> mati: nie pol roku
<BlessJah> na pewno nie pol
<BlessJah> zreszta ubuntu co pol roku ma prawie to samo
<mati> i to jest właśnie wada, linux pod tym wzgledem jest lepsze
<BlessJah> mati: szczegolnie ubuntu
<m477> wie ktos jaka to czcionka http://audiobookfan.nexto.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/NASA_Logo.gif ?
<mati> pojęcia nie mam, spróbuj w necie
<mati> poszukać
<mati> http://chomikuj.pl/Pawelnr1/fonty+(czcionki
<mati> jedna z czcionek jest opisana jako Podoba Ci sie logo NASA? Ten font jest dla Ciebie!
<mati> więc chyba to to
<mati> :D
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> znów się pieklicie z windows?
<BlessJah> 1241 < Wizard> win7 to chłam jakich mało
<BlessJah> my?
<BlessJah> jacy my?
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> bbl
<nn52> :D
<Wizard> o było stwierdzeni faktu :>
<Wizard> a z resztą, gadajcie o czym chcecie, tu i tak nikt nie ma ubuntu
<julek> Wizard: mnie dziwi jedna sprawa
<Wizard> wal
<Wizard> nie mam nic na swoją obronę
<julek> bo nie zauwazylem roznicy miedzy win7 i vista
<julek> jak mozna mowic, ze win7 jest super a vista do niczego...
<julek> ale pewnie wyjdzie nastepny i beda mowic to samo;)
<nn52> ta.. Win 8
<julek> http://pobierak.jeja.pl/images/1/c/6/5247_rejestrator-dzwieku.jpg
<julek> tak btw;)
<BlessJah> 1335 < Wizard> a z resztą, gadajcie o czym chcecie, tu i tak nikt nie ma ubuntu
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja ci to przypomne, jak mnie za archa bedziesz probowal kickowac
<nn52> widzę że jeja siedzi na Datalife
<BlessJah> tylko timestamp zmienie, zeby byl bardziej 1337
<BlessJah> @f
<Wizard> mhm
<nn52> Ciekawe czy mają legalną licencję.
 * Szatan kmnini jak doszczętnie zniszczyć dane + dysk
<abyss> Wizard: pong
<BlessJah> Szatan: dobrali ci sie w koncu do dupy za pr0n z kozą?
<Szatan> BlessJah: nie, dysk umiera i chcę się go pozbyć
<Szatan> sharedem ze 100 raz się przejdadę i potraktuję go młotkiem
<Szatan> *razy
<BlessJah> pozbyc a doszczetnie zniszczyc dysk i dane to dwie rozne sprawy
<Szatan> BlessJah: najpierw programowo a potem młotkiem
<BlessJah> nie mozesz go po prostu, po ludzku zutylizowac, zgodnie z zaleceniami unii europejskiej?
<Szatan> mam wrażliwe dane
<Szatan> jak każdy plik usuwam srm :P
<BlessJah> a ja mam wrazliwa skore dloni, wystarczy chwila na sloncu i mi sie skora zaczyna luszczyc
<BlessJah> Szatan: pr0n z kozą, wiedziałem
<Wizard> o, abyss, żyjesz
<Szatan> BlessJah: U LYE!
<Wizard> abyss, można na pm? :>
<Szatan> eh, blachy z dysków na złom się sprzeda
<Wizard> Szatan, przypominam, że kanał jest logowany :D
<Szatan> tia, komu się przyda zniszczon doszczętnie dysk
<Matan[M]> bry
<karakar> jak i tak chce się zniszczyć dysk to nie wystarczy go potraktować silnym magnesem by usunąć dane?
<Ashiren24> niekoniecznie
<Matan[M]> karakar: EMP
<karakar> albo potraktować talerze szlifierką
<Matan[M]> karakar: EMP!
<karakar> Matan[M]: a jak wywołasz EMP?
<Matan[M]> bum :)
<julek> Szatan: jestes paranoikiem?;)
<Szatan> julek: tak
<karakar> Szatan: wyciągnij talerze z dysku i znajdź gdzieś piec hutniczy :D
<qermit> karakar: przcież dyski niszczy się chemicznie
<karakar> qermit: też można, albo zrobić tak jak na końcu terminatora 2 :D
<BlessJah> qermit: no mówił przecież, magnezem...
<Matan[M]> alkoholem :)
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: po alkoholu raczej
<Matan[M]> Dajesz flaszke menelowi i dysk i dane znikaja :)
<karakar> Matan[M]: alkoholu to nie marnuj
<Szatan> eh, zeszlifuję talerze
<BlessJah> Szatan: na co ci w domu szlifierka kątowa?
<BlessJah> masz ojca-blacharza?
<BlessJah> tudzież siostrę-blacharę?
<Matan[M]> Szatan, zrob ognisko, wrzuc dysk i zalej woda
<Matan[M]> Zahartujesz stal zmieniajac strukture metalu
<Szatan> BlessJah: DIY @home
<karakar> BlessJah, wystarczy zwykła wiertarka i papier ścierny
<BlessJah> karakar: gdzie wsadzisz papier do zwykłej wiertarki?
<karakar> BlessJah: są specjalne końcówki
<qermit> karakar: https://info-mark.pl/
<Matan[M]> starczy denaturat za 3zl i troche krzakow
<qermit> karakar: niekoniecznie, bo są 2 warstwy
<qermit> 1 ochronna druga ferromagnetyczna
<Matan[M]> moj sposob z hartowaniem jest najlepszy i najtanszy
<Szatan> Matan[M]: policz ile musi drzew ucierpieć na tym pomyśle
<karakar> qermit, a jakby rozwiercić w kilku miejscach to coś zostanie?
<qermit> karakar: pewnie tak
<Matan[M]> 0
<Matan[M]> 3zl na denaturat i troche suchej trawy
<Matan[M]> Wystarczy delikatny skok temperatury i nagla jej zmiana
<karakar> rozpalałem kiedyś ognisko denaturatem
<Matan[M]> Jeszcze jak go zalejesz solona woda z lodem
<Matan[M]> Perfect
<karakar> zamiast wrzucić zapałkę to ją przyłożyłem i momentalnie wydepilowało mi rękę do łokcia
<Vorbis^> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb
<Vorbis^> nie wystarczy ze 2 razy?
<Szatan> Vorbis^: da się odzyskać
<Matan[M]> h4x0r
<karakar> Szatan: da się, ale koszty odzyskania są wtedy wysokie
<Ashiren24> mit z nadpisywaniem dysku pierdyliard razy zostal obalony
<jacekowski> woz kupilem
<Ashiren24> w wiekszosci przypadkow wystraczy nawet 1-krotne wyzerowanie
<jacekowski> rover 25 2.0l turbodiesel 9.9s do 100
<Ashiren24> good for you
<karakar> Ashiren24: lepiej losowymi znakami niż zerować
<Szatan> jacekowski: ile HP ma?
<Ashiren24> ja tam nadpisuje przy pomocy dd "jedynkami" a potem zerami i styknie
<jacekowski> Szatan: 101
<jacekowski> Szatan: ale momentu ma w chuj
<karakar> Ashiren24: a nie lepiej raz losowymi?
<Ashiren24> karakar: u mnie /dev/urandom produkuje ~7 MB/s znakow
<Ashiren24> a tamto jest ograniczone tylk oszybkoscia dyskow
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia czy losowymi czy nie
<karakar> w umie kiedyś naprawiłem pendrive za pomocą wyzerowania
<mati> siema
<bieluch> Witam, pomoze mi ktos ze zdalnym pulpitem w ubu ?
<karakar> bieluch: to nie wystarczy? http://www.teamviewer.com/pl/index.aspx
<bieluch> o o tym to nie wiedzialem - dzięki
<mrlukasz1> bieluch: ale otym kazdy wie ;)
<bieluch> dzięki :D
<mrlukasz1> no problem
<mrlukasz1> :)
<bieluch> a to jest bezpieczne połaczenie ?
<mrlukasz1> bardzo
<bieluch> a tak z ciekawosci - po jakim porcie śmiga ten zdalny pulpit z ubuntu? Bo chciałem w routerze przekierować tylko nie wiedziałem jak :P
<qrq> Witam
<Stirlitz> 5900
<bieluch> dobra dziękuje wam uciekam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: padło jabbu?
<Foxik> siemka
<Foxik> gra ktos z was może w cs?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> ehehehhe
<qrq> Ja gram w 69
<BlessJah> qrq: pewnie jeszcze z dziewczyną?
<qrq> BlessJah No to raczej
<nn52> Zna ktoś odpowiednik Fruit Loops na Pingwina?
<gjm> nn52: LMMS
<nn52> najnowsza paczka jest tylko do Ubu 10.10 :(
<nn52> https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/lmms
<nn52> do maverika ;/
<Stirlitz> a czasem nie ma w podstawowym repo? :>
<nn52> nie ma apr-get install lmms nic nie daje ( pisze ze nie znaleziono)\
<Stirlitz> Package: lmms
<Stirlitz> Priority: optional
<Stirlitz> Section: universe/sound
<nn52> no nic, pogoogluje
<Stirlitz> to ja mam jakies inne ubuntu
<nn52> ja mam Ubuntu 11.04
<BlessJah> nn52: apt-cache search
<BlessJah> moze inaczej sie paczka nazywa
<Stirlitz> oh
<nn52> dzienki
<nn52> pomogło , paczka sie nazywa  lmms-common
<nn52> wiec samoe lmms nie znalazlo
<gjm> "dzienki"
<gjm> tak
<Stirlitz> nie, lmms - Linux Multimedia Studio
<nn52> Co jest w tym źe?.
<Stirlitz> lmms-common - Linux Multimedia Studio - common files
<gjm> nn52: "Dzięki"
<nn52> lmms niema , tylko to z common
<Stirlitz> ale uparty, to ja juz pUjde
<gjm> nn52: jest jeszcze jakiś pakiet do wsparcia vst
<nn52> Stirlitz, masz byka, pisze sie "pójdę"
<gjm> lololololol
<nn52> o nie juz , tylko już , jak mamy się poprawiać.
<gjm> nn52: ciekawe tylko dlaczego napisał z wielkiej litery?
<gjm> :>
<nn52> kto napisał?
<nn52> nie ważne.
<gjm> 15:46 < Stirlitz> ale uparty, to ja juz pUjde
<nn52> niemcy tak zaznaczają umlałta (u z " ) jak nie mogą go napisać.
<nn52> może chciał umlałta tam wsadzić... -.-
<gjm> omfg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co sie dzieje? przed chwila error z kluczami, na jabbu ostrzezenie o self signed, powinienem sie martwic?
<gjm> star łors: hakjery atakujo
<LukaszST> czesc
<gjm> sześć
<LukaszST> ponownie :D
<BlessJah> gjm: sam bym tak zrobił - jeśli delikwent wykryje mieszanie przy kluczach i sie nie połączy, to go przepuszczam
<karakar> miał ktoś styczność z "SRS sound"?
<qermit> ja
<karakar> qermit: a wiesz może jak to skonfigurować pod linuksem?
<qermit> niewarte zachodu
<karakar> mam na laptopie znaczek "SRS PC sound", pulseaudio wykrywa mi kartę jako 4.0, ale mam tylko jedno gniazdo do wyjścia, a na wbudowanych głośnikach działa tylko przód
<qermit> kup sobie porządny zestaw audio
<karakar> hmm, chyba, że to 4.0 to głośniki z laptopa + podłączone tylne, tylko że jak podłącze głośniki to te z laptopa milkną
<karakar> i to chyba o to chodzi bo podłączone głośniki działają tylko jako tył
<karakar> teraz jak zapobiec milknięciu głośników?
<nn52> w którym roku powstał projekt wine?
<nn52> albo kto wie jak wymusić wyświetlanie Japońskich i Koreańskich Fontów w Wine?. ( Hangeul / Kiragana / Katakana , ew. Kanji).
<nn52> Hiragana*\
<karakar> prędzej na to pierwsze odpowiem
 * nn52 zamienia się w słuch.
<karakar> "Wine's roots can be traced back to 1993."
<nn52> Thanks = ).
<karakar> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineHistory
<nn52> aa
<karakar> nn52, tylko coś działać zaczęło pomiędzy 1995, a 1996
<nn52> projekt 1993 , ale coś się działo 1995
<nn52> i tak nie źle , to co dziś Wine obsługuje to sporo aplikacji.
<qrq> w tym Internet Download Managed 5.04 :)
<qrq> Manager
<karakar> qrq, a to ci na co?
<qrq> karakar Gdy więcej niż kilka komputerów korzysta z jednego łącza jest bardzo przydatny :D
<karakar> qrq, dlatego ja na routerze ustawiłem priorytety :)
<qrq> Gdyby router był mój to też bym ustawił :D
<karakar> qrq, a testowałeś linuksowe odpowiedniki?
<qrq> karakar Tak , Aria jest bardzo dobra
<qrq> Aria2
<karakar> ja chyba przetestuję FatRat
<karakar> qrq, ten aria2 to tylko z linii poleceń?
<mrlukasz1> bawił sie ktos z was phpbb 3
<mrlukasz1> patrzbuje miec opcje dodawania filmików z youtuba
<nn52> nie ma
<mrlukasz1> czego niema
<nn52> tagów i bbcode
<nn52> na YT
<nn52> do phpbb3
<mrlukasz1> jak nie mam jak jest
<nn52> jak dzialają to ok
<mrlukasz1> nn52: działa az miło
<mrlukasz1> :)
<foreste> http://webhosting.pl/Google.przyznaje.sie.do.wydawania.danych.Europejczykow.amerykanskim.sluzbom.wywiadowczym
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3eg992o> (at webhosting.pl)
<mrlukasz1> ile wam ubuntu zzera pamiec ram w systemi unity
<mrlukasz1> ?
<nn52> podaj komende to sprawdze
<r_a_f> 560 MB teraz - ale mam uruchomione parę programów z wine włącznie
<nn52> aaa
<BlessJah_> nn52: free -m
<gjm> hakjery
<gjm> nie
<gjm> wiedzo
<gjm> jak
<gjm> sprawdzić
<gjm> ile
<gjm> majo
<gjm> ramu
<nn52> patrzeć na to pod "used"??
<nn52> którą wartość podać z Free -m?
<nosferathoo> man free
<BlessJah_> gjm: zgiń
<BlessJah_> eee
<BlessJah_> ń ółę
<r_a_f> chociaż free pokazuje 1,1 GB
<BlessJah_> hm...
<BlessJah_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah_> no tak, to jest problem
<BlessJah_> a
<nosferathoo> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<nn52> 489mb ram mi Ubuntu aktualnie zżera.
<nn52> to dużo??
<nosferathoo> tka
<nosferathoo> tak
<nn52> tylko że PC chodzi od rana i w chugo mam nawłączane,.
<BlessJah_> w porownaniu z 18mb?
<BlessJah_> :>
<nn52> 18 mb ci ubunt je ?
<nn52> nie możliwe...
<r_a_f> eee porównujecie auto z zaprzęgiem konnym, to macie różnice z kosmosu :P
<nosferathoo> cos mi sie wydaje ze niektorzy na tym kanale na sile staraja sie byc trolami
<BlessJah_> nn52: kiedys na 18 mega serwer zrobilem
<nn52> a wam Ubunt ile żre?
<nn52> BlessJah, nie pytam jak chodziło
<BlessJah_> nosferathoo: no co, on zaczal temat
<BlessJah_> nn52: swietnie (dla uscislenia, headless, bez x11)
<mrlukasz1> a załącz ff
<mrlukasz1> i powiedz ile ci zrzera
<mrlukasz1> ja mam ff thunderbirda pidgin irssi
<mrlukasz1> i prawie 800 bierze
<mrlukasz1> teraz juz 900
<mrlukasz1> :D
<mrlukasz1> o lol
<mrlukasz1> ale lubie ta pamięc
<mrlukasz1> :)
<BlessJah_> mrlukasz1: browser zawsze zre najwiecej
<mrlukasz1> jaki brawser
<mrlukasz1> :D
<BlessJah_> ff opera chrome?
<BlessJah_> wszystkoie poza tekstowymi :>
<mrlukasz1> a jak odpale benshi
<mrlukasz1> benshee
<mrlukasz1> to juz maskara
<mrlukasz1> nie ma lzejszego oddtwarzacza
<mrlukasz1> niz bensee
<BlessJah_> mrlukasz1: z lekkich midori i epiphany testowalem
<BlessJah_> i chyba jeszcze cos
<BlessJah_> daja rade
<mrlukasz1> ja mówie o odtwarzaczu muzycznym
<r_a_f> jak sie szczypiesz z pamięcią to mpd używaj
<r_a_f> i jakiegoś klienta, jest w czym wybierać
<BlessJah_> r_a_f: moc!
<BlessJah_> znacznie mniej probllemow sprawia (mi)
<r_a_f> możliwe - bardzo podobny do Ncmpcpp dla mpd
<blessjah_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<blessjah_> jak widzicie ?ó?wi?tko?
<r_a_f> źle
<blessjah_> bardzo?
<r_a_f> podziwiam Was za te wieczne konfiguracje
<r_a_f> tak >>>jak widzicie ?ó?wi?tko?<<<
<blessjah_> r_a_f: znaczy kogo? ja z freebsd klikam, nieuzywany przezemnie dotychczas serwer
<blessjah_> na linuksie utf latwo
<blessjah_> na freebsd, no coz
<mrlukasz1> linux dla wszystkich freebsd dla wybranych
<mrlukasz1> :)
<blessjah_> mrlukasz1: problem w tym, ze roota nie mam
<mrlukasz1> a jedziesz przez putty ?
<blessjah_> tak
<mrlukasz1> no a masz krzeczki
<mrlukasz1> :)
<r_a_f> pewnie miałbym do teraz freebsd, gdyby nie zabawa ze starami + brak kilku programów, które chodzą na ubu
<blessjah_> w tty sie nie dalo, przynajmniej za czasow 8.x
<mrlukasz1> freebsd dobre na serwer
<mrlukasz1> nie na desktopa
<blessjah_> bardzo
<blessjah_> mrlukasz1: to jest serwer
<mrlukasz1> no wiem
<mrlukasz1> łaczys cie virtualnie
<mrlukasz1> :)
<blessjah_> i unicode po ssh dziala (jak root na to pozwoli)
<mrlukasz1> a gdzie root :)
<mrlukasz1> popros go ładnie to ci zmieni
<mrlukasz1> :)
<mrlukasz1> ja w domu chce postaic serwer taki lokalny
<mrlukasz1> na 10 kompów
<mrlukasz1> ale niewiem naczym
<mrlukasz1> :)
<mrlukasz1> tz jaki system
<mrlukasz1> debian pld freebsd
<blessjah_> nad freebsd musisz przysiasc
<blessjah_> pld nie znam
<mrlukasz1> kiedys konfigurowałem ipv6 na freebsd w szkole
<mrlukasz1> wiem jaki zniego diabłem
<blessjah_> debian mnie wkurzyl, nigdy wiecej (chyba ze mi zaplaca)
<r_a_f> :D
<mrlukasz1> co cie w debianiw wkurza
<mrlukasz1> ?
<blessjah_> mrlukasz1: jesli patrzysz, co robisz, to nic nie popsujesz
<blessjah_> wiele rzeczy
<mrlukasz1> :)
<mrlukasz1> no ale jak nie jestes rootem na freebsd to zanczy ze go nie konfigurujesz
<blessjah_> mowie o dwoch serwerach
<mrlukasz1> na któ¶ych masz konto shellowe"_)
<blessjah_> swoim (bylym) i obecnym (shell)
<blessjah_> swoj konfigurowalem i smigalo, shell podniosl sie po sporej i dlugotrwalej awarii (wlasciciel sprzetu nie mial czasu)
<mrlukasz1> to co bys polecił na serwer domwoy
<mrlukasz1> małe www samba
<blessjah_> debian
<mrlukasz1> i moze drukarka po sieci
<blessjah_> mrlukasz1: sam sobie bez wahania archa, ale nie kazdy to lubi
<mrlukasz1> ja tam go lubie
<mrlukasz1> ma fajnego pacmana
<mrlukasz1> :D
<blessjah_> no to archa postaw
<anemus> na serwer arch... no ciekawy pomysł
<blessjah_> anemus: u mnie sie sprawdza, obsluguje backupy
<r_a_f> ja debiana polecam - w sumie nic oryginalnego ale pewne to to
<blessjah_> w sumie sprawdzal, remont i maszyny sa wylaczone
<mrlukasz1> ja na desktupa tylko ubuntu polecam
<mrlukasz1> :)
<mrlukasz1> bo poco sie męczyc
<mrlukasz1> :)
<r_a_f> ale do uzytku domowego to wsio się nada
<anemus> w debianie mniejsza szansa, że coś się posypie
<anemus> więc do domu styknie
<mrlukasz1> ale masz stare pakiety
<mrlukasz1> niestety debian tylko najnowsze daje w wersji niestabilnje podajrze teraz si
<mrlukasz1> sid
<anemus> najnowsze na serwer...jak masz takie podejście to weź archa
<r_a_f> haha dokładnie
<anemus> produkcyjnie to chyba wybrałbym CentOS
<mrlukasz1> podróba redhata
<mrlukasz1> :D
<anemus> mam pewność, że nic się nie wysypie po aktualizacji
<blessjah_> anemus: bynajmniej nie wzialem archa z racji bycia cutting edge
<blessjah_> wlasnie, produkcyjny centos
<blessjah_> anemus++
<blessjah_> ale centos6
<blessjah_> stara wersja jest chyba gorsza od debiana stable
<anemus> fajna jest polityka długotrwałego wspierania poszczególnych lini
<blessjah_> fajna, fajna, aale prowadzi to do muzeumw repo i slabego wsparcia dla nowszego sprzetu
<blessjah_> ja juz wole rolling
<blessjah_> rolling na desktop, dlugie z backportami na serwer
<anemus> Z drugiej strony firmowe desktopy mają też swoje uwarunkowania
<blessjah_> firmowe?
<blessjah_> no tak
<anemus> blessjah_: zaskoczony?
<blessjah_> na te nadaja sie potworki z krotkim wsparciem
<Stirlitz> łoj firefox6 a ja 5 nie widziałem
<blessjah_> anemus: nie pomyslalem o nich
<blessjah_> krotkie wsparcie - user i tak popsuje
<blessjah_> poza tym pozwala to zajmowac sie desktopem raz na jakis czas (pol roku? rok?) a dobrze
<anemus> blessjah_: oprogramowanie musi działać
<blessjah_> rozwin mysl
<anemus> blessjah_: robisz aktualizajce i przestaje ci działać np jakieś ERP
<anemus> znaczy klient
<anemus> choćby
<anemus> miałem takie przypadki
<blessjah_> anemus: wlasnie dlatego krotkie wsparcie bym sprawdzil - co pol roku upgrade i sie nie przeejmuje
<anemus> blessjah_: za duży koszt
<anemus> np. z życia:
<blessjah_> anemus: w takim razie centos
<blessjah_> anemus: z zycia? w szkole format jest minimum raz w roku
<blessjah_> (windows)
<anemus> blessjah_: ale ja nie zajmuję się szkołami
<blessjah_> a ja zajmowalem :D
<anemus> z życia: rozwiązania Oracle
<anemus> jak coś ruszysz z wersjami javy czy innego gówna to się posypie
<anemus> przepraszam za g*
<anemus> wystarczy zmiana numerka
<blessjah_> ain't cool story bro
<anemus> aplikacje netowe to zuo, ale dedykowane klienckie to dopiero szopki...
<blessjah_> inny jezyk :>
<anemus> blessjah_: "optymalizacje"...
<mrlukasz1> ktos miał doczynienia z pld
<mrlukasz1> ?
<blessjah_> java? java i optymalizacja?
<blessjah_> co wy tam macie? core i9 ?
<blessjah_> grr... zgubilem karte hasel jednorazowych
<anemus> blessjah_: chodziło mi o pseudo optymalizacje do dedykowanych
<anemus> wykorzystujące mocno przemijające "standardy"
<blessjah_> pliterki psuja mi irssi
<anemus> blessjah_: w aplikacjach w javie też (tez) się (sie) przytrafiają (przytrafiaja) takie kwiatki
<blessjah_> brb
<Stirlitz> "@dziwie_sie nie rozumiesz. Makówek się nie reinstaluje tylko kupuje nowy model. Zwykle raz w roku masz aktualizację sprzętu. To podstawowa zaleta tej platformy."
<Stirlitz> \o/
<mrlukasz1> Stirlitz: i dobry zarobek
<anemus> Stirlitz: tia Lion pokazał...
<mrlukasz1> jednak i tak apple bardzo duzo rynku przejoł
<Stirlitz> no ale jak podstawowa zaletą platformy jest wymaina sprzetu co rok to gartuluje tym pano :)
<Stirlitz> moj 3 letni komputer posluży mi pewnie jeszcze ze 3 lata, wprawdzie zainwestowałem w tym roku i dokupiłem "mu" 2GB ram za 70zł
<mrlukasz1> Stirlitz: i oczywiscie linuxa masz
<Stirlitz> co za róznica?
<anemus> są odpowiednie programy leasingowe do tego
<anemus> ale całkowicie rozwala to budowę stabilnej platformy
<blessjah_> Stirlitz: ja staram sie o lepsza grafe do mojego 8 latka, posluzy jeszcze 5 lat rodzinie
<anemus> koszta oprogramowania, wdrożeń i szkoleń dyskwalifikują takie rozwiązania
<mrlukasz1> anemus: jakie rozwiążnie
<anemus> wymiana wszystkiego co rok ;P
<Stirlitz> blessjah_, bez przesady, jak ubuntu zacznie "mulić" to wymienię
<mrlukasz1> :)
<anemus> prawda jest taka, że czym większa firma tym gożej jest wymienić cokolwiek
<anemus> *gorzej
<anemus> a prywatny to wg potrzeb, snobizmu i upodobań
<mrlukasz1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8SK0rk5jdE&feature=player_embedded#at=19
<anemus> heh dobre
 * Stirlitz słucha: Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra - Hederlezi (Time of the Gypsies) 
<blessjah_> Stirlitz: winXP nie mieli, format co dwa-trzy lata i bangla
<Stirlitz> blessjah_, ja mam xp z uptimami po rok a jak pada maszyna do się z klona odtwarza
<Stirlitz> nikt sie nie bawi w reinstalacje
<Stirlitz> fakt ze od internetu sa tak jakby odseparowane ;)
<anemus> Co z "papierkami"? Jakiś sharepoint?
<Stirlitz> pudełkowe
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dns
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mieszalem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: moze wskazywac na jakies dziwne adresy
<blessjah_> wlasnie mialem sie spytac, czy z dns wszystk ok
<blessjah_> Stirlitz: desktop w domu, nie w firmie
<blessjah_> jacekowski: strzel mi na priv klucz publiczny, odcisk i wlasciwe ip
<blessjah_> jacekowski: co dziwne - odcisk sie nie zgadza, a serwer pyta o haslo jednorazowe, wiec serwer ten co trzeba
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> Diabelko: rykoszetem poszło
<Diabelko> BlessJah: stawiałeś kiedyś /home na NTFS?
<BlessJah> ntfs? nie
<BlessJah> na NFS / stawialem
<jacekowski> glupi pomysl
<Diabelko> może i głupi, ale szkoda mi dysku :P
<BlessJah> eee... ssd ze sformatowac nie mozesz?
<Stirlitz> ciekawe jak trzeba będzie dać 600 jakiemuś plikowi choćby ssh
<Diabelko> BlessJah: sformatować mogę,ale po co, skoro i tak wgram od nowa te same dane?
<Diabelko> chodzi mi o miejsce
<Stirlitz> to zrób w pliku
<jacekowski> hmm, NTFS-3g potrafi windowsowe ACL?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: masz moze jakis serwer z dnsem i moglbys mi zapasowego zahostowac?
<Stirlitz> mogiem a ile potzrebujesz ;)
<qermit> jacekowski: a free 42 nie mozna?
<jacekowski> qermit: xname chcialem uzyc
<jacekowski> ale cos nie dziala
<qermit> xname jest dziwne
<jacekowski> jakies dziwne rzeczy robi
<qermit> często nie odpowiada wcale
<Diabelko> jacekowski: nic nie potrafi windowsowego ACL
<Stirlitz> ano
<jacekowski> qermit: co to to free42?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, https://freedns.42.pl/
<jacekowski> a dziala to?
<konradb> help ;<, mam w alsamixer wszystko włączone, wszystko podczepione, we front panelu i w tylnim a dzwięk nie dział ;<
<konradb> via
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, działa ale nie wiem czy z xname ;)
<jacekowski> primary mam wlasnego
<Stirlitz> mam "pare" dnsów
<BlessJah> jak wyciagnac odcisk klucza, z klucza publicznego?
<jacekowski> chce zapasa
<Stirlitz> no to ić na 42
<Stirlitz> bedziesz miał 2 od razu
<konradb> hakiery
<jacekowski> ehh maile od nich mi nie przychodza
<jacekowski> pewnie te dnsy co mam teraz zwalone
<Diabelko> konradb: zrestartuj komputra
<konradb> Diabelko: juz 3 razy to robiłem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: probojesz rejestrowac jacekowski.org na maila w tej domenie?
<konradb> Diabelko: wczesniej tez pewnie nie było, ale nie miałem sprzetu wiec nie słuchałem
<jacekowski> na razie konto zakladam
<konradb> zainstalowałem kde, ale zaraz wyjebałem
<jacekowski> konradb: jezyk
<konradb> przepraszam
<konradb> ;>
<Diabelko> nie ma przepraszam, tylko bierzesz nóż i ucinasz język
<konradb> komu
<Diabelko> sobie
<konradb> nie
<konradb> :c
<Diabelko> masz go oddać jacekowskiemu
<konradb> help z tym dźwiękiem
<jacekowski> w ogole, mowilem ze woz sobie kupilem
<jacekowski> z wypasem
<konradb> ;<
<Diabelko> jacekowski: to pewno peżota
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> rover
<Diabelko> a po kiego ci rover, skoro masz rower
<jacekowski> bo rover ma motor
<Diabelko> jacekowski: rovery i saaby są naprawdę świetne, ale jak sobie wyobrażę jaki jest koszt części
<Diabelko> to wolę sobie kupić mercedesa dla buronów
<jacekowski> ja za cale auto dalem £800
<jacekowski> a czesci tutaj sa tanie
<jacekowski> bo tutaj to popularne auto
<Diabelko> hm, fakt, nie w Polsce jesteś ;f
<jacekowski> w polsce rovera nigdy na drodze nie widzialem
<Diabelko> ja widywałem i to wielokrtonie
<jacekowski> tak czesto ja inne marki?
<Diabelko> coraz popularniejszy się zrobił od czasów UE
<Diabelko> jacekowski: bez przesady
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> rover dalej jest rzadkim autem
<Diabelko> ale byś się zdziwił ile go teraz jeździ
<jacekowski> a tutaj jest to auto widywane na codzien
<Diabelko> naprawdę sporo
<jacekowski> tak czesto jak kazde inne
<jacekowski> a poza tym, auto zrobilo dopiero 78k mil
<Diabelko> o, to nie tak źle
<jacekowski> a jak na razie auta nie mialem dluzej niz rok
<konradb> co za ludzia
<Diabelko> to jakieś 130 tysięcy na normalne, nie?
<jacekowski> no cos kolo tego
<Diabelko> a który rok?
<jacekowski> wiec to spokojnie 3x tyle zrobi
<jacekowski> 2000
<Diabelko> huh
<jacekowski> ale ja tym nie przejade wiecej niz 20k zanim to rozbije
<Diabelko> to dobre silniki
<Diabelko> taki dupek-rozbijacz jesteś? ;P
<jacekowski> 2.0l diesel
<anemus>  Rover jeszcze istnieje?
<jacekowski> Diabelko: przewaznie we mnie wjezdzaja
<Diabelko> anemus: Rover!=Saab
<konradb> no kurwa ;;<<<<<<<<<
<jacekowski> konradb: jezyk
<Diabelko> jacekowski: a nie przekraczasz prędkości za często i nie jeździsz jak wariat? :P
<jacekowski> Diabelko: jak na razie tymi autami co mialem sie nie dalo
<jacekowski> Diabelko: 95mph gora
<konradb> innaczej, kurwa, nie zwracacie uwagi na mnie, kurwa, ammam problem z dźwiękiem, kurwa
<anemus> ostatni jak bankrutował to jakimś azjatom mieli go spylić
<jacekowski> konradb: jezyk
<Diabelko> ja też kcę opka
<Diabelko> za staż :P
<jacekowski> to ja bym dostal wczesniej
<Diabelko> anyway, to dobrze że coś konkretnego
<Diabelko> w Polsce nie ma co takiej egzotyki kupować, bo na częściach sięzęby zje
<jacekowski> Diabelko: no 101 kuni
<jacekowski> Diabelko: 1100kg auto
<Diabelko> to co to za maluszek?
<jacekowski> rover 25
<Stirlitz> heh sylwester ma takiego rovera tylko z dobrą kierownicą
<BlessJah> spadam
<BlessJah> cya
<Diabelko> jacekowski: nawet popularny rover w polsce, tylko ten po liftingu
<Diabelko> nie z dwoma oczkami, a z całą lampą
<jacekowski> te z dwoma sa lepsze bo swieca na raz
<jacekowski> i nie ma tak jak w niektorych autach ze jak swiecisz dlugimi to nic nie widac blisko
<Stirlitz> wiadomo ze ten teraz najlepszy będzie
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ja i tak obecnie celuję w jakiegoś kombiaka
<Stirlitz> ale co tam, też bym sie cieszył
<Diabelko> najtrafniej opelek vectra b/c
<Stirlitz> jeżu tylko nie łopel
<Diabelko> ja za dużo rzeczy wożę żeby kombiaka nie mieć
<jacekowski> tutaj na szczescie opli nie ma
<jacekowski> zero
<Diabelko> w dodatku vectra to ogromna łolopa
<qermit> jacekowski: same vaukshale
<Diabelko> to samo chciałem napisać :P
<Stirlitz> vectra jest okropna (uzytkuje aktualnie z braku laku)
<Diabelko> Stirlitz: kombiak?
<Stirlitz> nie, ale to nie jest auto
<qermit> Stirlitz: wolał byś jakiegoś sportowego nissana?
<Diabelko> Stirlitz: jest auto, jak się ma w dobrym stanie
<Diabelko> najlepszy kombiak za taką cenę
<Diabelko> oczywiście jak sięma pieniądze to się kupuje navarę i ładuje wszystko na pakę
<jacekowski> ople to w ogole takie jakies dziwne sa
<Stirlitz> Diabelko, mam w dobrym tyle ze wcześniej jeździłem dużo starszym mercem
<paulEU> joł
<Stirlitz> toto teraz jak zabawka jest
<Diabelko> Stirlitz: Mercedes to tylko tyle, że w miejscu skręca
<paulEU> o widze dysputy o brykach ;)
<Stirlitz> qermit, wolałbym jakies v50 albo avensis
<Diabelko> nigdy żadnego japończyka
<qermit> tojota?
<paulEU> lol
<Diabelko> mechanika skombinowana, 15 tysięcy komputerów
<Diabelko> żadnego skośnego auta ja nie chcę
<jacekowski> toyoty teraz swieca w ciemnosci
<Stirlitz> Diabelko, nie tylko, wszystko w tym aucie jest pancerne
<qermit> avensis bardzo fajny jest
<qermit> znajomy ma i sobie chwali
<paulEU> brzydki jak cholera
<jacekowski> toyoty robia dobre auta
<jacekowski> celice bym sobie kupil
<Stirlitz> kombi nie jest takie brzydkie za to sedan...
<Diabelko> no i niech będzie pancerny, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że już sam bez porządnej nauki japończyków takiego nie naprawisz
<qermit> inny znajomy kupił meganke i chyba włożył już w części drugie tyle
<jacekowski> ale na razie sobie odpuszcilem jak sie dowiedzialem ile by mnie ubezpieczenie wyszlo
<Diabelko> trzeba kupić książki serwisowe i szukać po internecie co jak zrobić
<jacekowski> qermit: ojciec kupil forda fieste na dojazdy do pracy
<Diabelko> jeździ autobusem?
<Stirlitz> Diabelko, ja mówię o całkiem starych nowsze to juz nie mercedes
<Stirlitz> tak do 2002
<qermit> Diabelko: etam, od czego ma się znajomego z warsztatem
<Diabelko> też przekombinowany japoniec
<jacekowski> qermit: koles od ktorego to kupil, kupil to auto za 1300 funtow i wlozyl w nie prawie 3k w ciagu ostatnich 2 lat
<jacekowski> qermit: i sprzedal za 1k
<Diabelko> qermit: no ja też mam znajomego z warsztatem, ale jeszcze taniej od takiego znajomego wychodzi kupić części w hurtowni i zrobić samemu
<paulEU> no jak ktoś lubi grzebać w smarach to tak ;)
<qermit> nie mam na to czasu
 * paulEU too
<Diabelko> paulEU: nie lubię, ale ja nie z tych bogatych
<Diabelko> poważne naprawy to faktycznie już sam nie zrobię
<jacekowski> ja wole samemu
<qermit> toyota corolla verso miała jeden feler, aluminowa osłona z dołu
<jacekowski> bo nie ufam warsztatom
<paulEU> w nowszych to zapomnij, bez serwisówki, kabli do kompa itd..
<qermit> zawsze się odczepiała ale tylko jak się wracało z poznania
<jacekowski> koles do ktorego kupilem to auto jak wymienili mu rurki od wspomagania
<Diabelko> paulEU: jakby mnie było stać na nowe auto, to i byłoby mnie stać na warsztaty...
<jacekowski> to nie wkrecili jednej sruby trzymajacej silnik
<termi> qermit: bo z poznania wraca sie a2
<Diabelko> jacekowski: a to podobnie jak z moim acerem
<Diabelko> fabrycznie był bez 4 śrub
<paulEU> :D
<qermit> termi: na A2 zawsze odpadało
<termi> lol :)
<jacekowski> i zakupilem sobie
<jacekowski> przykladam gazu
<qermit> mniejwięcej na wysokości tego największego parkingu
<jacekowski> a tu wszystko zaczyna sie telepac
<jacekowski> stanalem
<jacekowski> i patrze
<termi> a to jak ona byla mocowana ta oslona?
<jacekowski> a silnik sie prawie 30 stopni przekreca
<jacekowski> patrze, a tu srubki brakuje
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ja znów w starym palio rozwaliłem obudowę filtra
<Diabelko> mokro było i te stare przewody zapłonowe mi zamokły
<Diabelko> poszedłwybuch, obudowa pierdutła
<jacekowski> bo akurat trzeba ja wyjac zeby rurki od wspomagania wymienic
<Diabelko> filtr w kawałkach
<jacekowski> i potem wkladanie tego skomplikowane
<jacekowski> wiec pewnie olali
 * paulEU w służbowej pandzie niewiele brakło a by silnik w cholere poszedł ;)
<jacekowski> Diabelko: filtra paliwa?
<Diabelko> nie, powietrza
<Diabelko> wybuchy nie idą na paliwa, co ty ;)
<qermit> i tak nie przebije reno kangu znajomego, co roku silnik wymieniają
<Diabelko> mnie by tu nie było, gdyby szły
<jacekowski> Diabelko: a takie cos
<paulEU> qermit: zapewne dizel? ;)
<jacekowski> Diabelko: myslalem ze jakos przebilo w paliwo
<qermit> nie wiem
<Diabelko> jacekowski: a jest zagazowane, to szczególnie strzela
<jacekowski> Diabelko: tutaj nikt na gazie nie jedzi
<termi> reno watpie by dizel
<Diabelko> na benzynie w 1.6 bym nie wyrobił z pieniędzmi ani trochę
<Stirlitz> qermit, wiesz juz jeden sławny powiedział ze się nie kupuje aut na "F"
<paulEU> wczoraj od znajomego usłyszałem żale na merola CDI, wtryski do wymiany
<jacekowski> Diabelko: a gazu to nie kupisz chyba nigdzie
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: eee tam
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ojciec ma fiata i jezdzi dobrze
<Diabelko> ja też mam fiata i od nowości jeździ idealnie :P
<paulEU> zapewne wiecie jakie to cholerstwo drogie...
<jacekowski> paulEU: wiesz jakie mercedesy tu tanie
<jacekowski> paulEU: i jaguary
<paulEU> a ostrzegałem
<jacekowski> paulEU: takie uzywane
<jacekowski> paulEU: 5 letni merc kupisz w cenie 10 letniego normalnego auta
<paulEU> jacekowski, nie dziwie sie, bo nikt nie chce tego kupować
<qermit> Stirlitz: Fiat?
<Diabelko> paulEU: e, znajomemu w nowiutkim merolu za 80 kafelków poszła calutka skrzynia biegów
<jacekowski> paulEU: bo czesci do tego sa tak drogie ze sie nie oplaca
<qermit> Ferrari?
<paulEU> jacekowski, of course, 1 wtrysk 2k PLN
<Stirlitz> qermit, Francuskie :)
<paulEU> do wymiany 4 szt :D
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie no citroena można chyba kupić
<jacekowski> paulEU: dlatego fiatowy Common Rail jest znacznie lepszy
<Diabelko> najprostsze mechaniczne są fiaty moi drodzy
<paulEU> jeszcze głowice splanować itd..
<Diabelko> wymienia się wszystko w trymiga
<Stirlitz> qermit, wszystko mozna kupić
<paulEU> jacekowski, to prawda..
<jacekowski> paulEU: i nikt juz nie robi aut z pompowtryskiwaczami praktycznie
<Stirlitz> a to ciekawe
<paulEU> to samo można powiedzieć o BMW, robi b. dobre diesle
<jacekowski> paulEU: pomimo tego ze niemieccy prducenci twierdzili ze pompowtryskiwacze sa lepsze
<qermit> Diabelko: tak, maluch był prosty
<paulEU> no i C15 ;)
<Diabelko> qermit: ajtam
<r_a_f> Diabelko: bo tam trzeba wymieniac non stop - to zrobili tak, żeby było szybko :P
<jacekowski> paulEU: a ostatecznie wszyscy zaczeli robic common rail
<Diabelko> co trzeba wymieniać non stop? ;)
<paulEU> jacekowski: CR jest OK, ale pozostałe rzeczy lubią padać, np dwumasa
<r_a_f> wszystko we fiatach - co byście tu nie pisali ;)
<termi> Diabelko: dzisiejszy nowy fiat ma gorsza jakosc wykonczenia wnetrza niz moja letnia mazda
<jacekowski> r_a_f: a gdzie tam
<jacekowski> r_a_f: ojciec ma 13 letniego fiata
<termi> nie mowiac juz o komforcie jazdy
<jacekowski> r_a_f: 300k km zrobione
<jacekowski> r_a_f: auto wygodne, ciche
<Diabelko> termi: no bo fiat nie jest dla bogaczy, ale to bardzo wytrzymałe auta
<jacekowski> r_a_f: a nic sie nie wymienia
<Diabelko> mam palio weekend 1.6 16V, jest głośne jak cholera
<Diabelko> nie ma klimatyzacji
<paulEU> termi: no jak ja wsiadam do pandy to wszystko telepie ;)
<Diabelko> ale jest niezniszczalne
<Diabelko> ma pół miliona przekręcone bez remontu silnika
<r_a_f> jacekowski: wyjątek
<jacekowski> r_a_f: watpie
<Diabelko> amorki przednie teżtylko raz wymieniane
<jacekowski> r_a_f: punta tez bardzo niezawodne
<paulEU> jacekowski: UE to nakazała, więc nie mieli wyboru
<Diabelko> bo trudny dostęp był, to olaliśmy
<jacekowski> r_a_f: glosne
<Diabelko> UNO tak samo niezniszczalne jak palio, w końcu ta sama płyta
<jacekowski> w tym fiacie od ojca wachacze w polsce jak bylo to co rok
<termi> Diabelko: pol miliona przbiegu i raz amory wymieniane ciekawe
<paulEU> ale uno to złom technologiczny i nic sie nie ma co tam psuć
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, no nie przsadzaj w 10 letnim punto 2x skrzynia raz sprzegło
<jacekowski> tutaj w UK auto juz 4 rok jezdzi na tym samym
<Stirlitz> + to co naormalnie
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: no sprzeglo sie zuzywa
<Stirlitz> po 80K?
<r_a_f> ja bede honde na gaz przerabial
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: no
<Stirlitz> no...
<Diabelko> termi: a co w tym ciekawego? ;)
<termi> Stirlitz: zalezy kto jaka noge
<termi> ma
<Diabelko> wszystko poza amortyzatorami wymieniane przy zawieszeniu, bo szkoda na nie pieniędzy jest
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ford co ojciec kupil mial 50k km i sprzeglo zajechane
<Diabelko> co prawda przez brak amorków przednich nie raz pieprznięte było w kogoś
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a fiat 160k km przejechal na jednym
<Stirlitz> termi, on nie ma pechowo trafił po prostu
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: i padlo nie sprzeglo samo ale lozysko wyciskowe
<r_a_f> fort jest wart a fiat jego brat :P
<Diabelko> fordy są żałosne :p
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, w moim mercu nie było nic ruszane z napędu miał 380K
<r_a_f> fajnie si
<r_a_f> e siedzi za kierownica i to wszystko ...
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: zalezy kto jezdzi
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: sa ludzie co po 50k wymieniaja
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: i sa tacy co wymieniaja po 250
<Stirlitz> tata ma teraz  124 z ostatnich lat 300K
<jacekowski> moj dziadek ma forda
<Stirlitz> tez nic
<jacekowski> hamulce ma od nowosci
<jacekowski> sprzeglo juz 3 raz
<Stirlitz> ale takich aut sie nie robi już
<Stirlitz> okularnik z 2005 zamek wleciał do klapy tak zezarło ;)
<paulEU> sprzeglo to w nówce łatwo zajechać, moja ciotka w bmw zajechała po 10 tys km :D
<paulEU> noga na sprzęgle i dlatego ;)
<r_a_f> czyli musi mieci ciocia automat ;)
<paulEU> no miała, ale dostała manuala
<paulEU> i zapomniała jak sie jeździ :D
<termi> :)
<r_a_f> czyli to taka sugestia o zmianę ;)
<r_a_f> ja bym najchętniej cały rok rowerem jeździł
<r_a_f> ale po tych niby drogach się nie da nawet latem
<paulEU> r_a_f: no jak miałbyś ponad 30km to raczej byś podziękował
<jacekowski> i jak tak jezdze po anglii
<paulEU> do pracy
<jacekowski> najczesciej auta ktore stoja na poboczu to niemieckie
<r_a_f> mam 15 w 1 strone ...
<r_a_f> ale nie jestem samobójcą więc jeżdżę autem
<paulEU> w PL to 99% przekracza, nawet maszyniści PKP ;)
<paulEU> jak czytałem o tym co się teraz wykoleił to okazało sie że przekroczył 3x
<paulEU> zamiast 40 to jechał 118 lol
<nn52> nagrałam plik  11 minutowy. Dlaczego  OpenShot importuje tylko 5 minut?
<jacekowski> nie chodzi mi o to ze przekracza
<jacekowski> tylko stoja na poboczu popsute
<Diabelko> bo niemcy jadą na opinii
<Diabelko> tak samo jak Asus ;f
<Diabelko> gówno nieszczęsne
<Stirlitz> oj w niemcowni stoja mercedesy i bmw o czym to swiadczy?
<paulEU> o niczym, mają kase i .
<Stirlitz> a i audi ;)
<Diabelko> oj wcale nieprawda, że mają kasę
<Diabelko> po prostu jak ich kosztuje BMW tyle, co nas fiat
<Diabelko> to kupują BMW
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale tutaj nie tylko audi i bmw i mercedesy ludzie kupuja
<paulEU> no z tymi audicami to polacy obok pasków sporo nasprowadzali
<jacekowski> ale jak teraz jechalem przez cala anglie
<jacekowski> 3 auta popsute widzialem
<jacekowski> wszystkie 3 niemieckie
<Stirlitz> ehehe przez cała anglię
<paulEU> a ja paska na poboczu z lawetą ;)
<jacekowski> no pol
<Stirlitz> oni tez maja pól autostrady?
<Stirlitz> weź
<jacekowski> ale co autostrada ma do rzeczy?
<Stirlitz> wszystko sie psuje bo jest gówniane niesłychanie teraz
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, że na wszystkich autostradach w "całej" anglii pewnie sie wiecej zepsuło
<Diabelko> ale to tylko przykład obserwacyjny, Stirlitz
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale na tych ktorymi jechalem
<foreste> Stirlitz:  masz konyo na wykopie ?
<foreste> t
<Diabelko> już myślałem że ten debil z bigcyca ma tam konto
<Stirlitz> foreste, nie wiem o czym do mnie rozmawiasz
<foreste> czy na wykop.pl masz konto
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, moja kumpela kupiła sobie w irlandii tourana fulwypas 2,5 roku 40K przebiegu za 52K na polskie
<Stirlitz> to jest u nas niemożliwe
<Stirlitz> tanie te auta tam macie
<Stirlitz> foreste, mam-ale-sie-nie-udzie-lam
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: drogo
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: 3 letnie auta to gora 10k
<Stirlitz> ale nie "das auto"
<Diabelko> a to już gdzieś czytałem, że jakieś auta ze średniej półki zaczęli robićz fabrycznymi dziurami z dwóch stron
<Diabelko> czyli po prostu na przekładkę
<Stirlitz> foreste, uhm to moje
<foreste> twoj m a avek wojskowego ?
<Stirlitz> raczej Eustachego
<Stirlitz> ha! http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80277,10112721,Radosc_w_zoo_w_Sydney__Urodzily_sie_diably_tasmanskie_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3tgmbry> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<qrq> Straszne jest to..
<qrq> Jak zniszczono Fallouta 3 :D
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> new vegas troche lepsze jest.
<qrq> Nie mają klimatu
<qrq> Prawie wogóle
<DaZ> da sie grać [;
<qrq> W Pokemony też
<DaZ> nie hejtuj pokemonów, fajne są [;
<Stirlitz> http://monk.4programmers.net/td/
<foreste> ciekawe kiedy debian bedzie mial kde4.7
<Admc`> foreste: za 5 lat ;)
<foreste> e tam ;p
<foreste> qrq:  fallout 3 nie zalicza do kannonu fallout
<foreste> tak samo jak fallout tactics
<qrq> foreste W pewnym sensie same Fallouty nie zaliczają się do kanonu Falloutów :)
<foreste> ale tak kocham  te gry <3
<foreste> te stare
<foreste> f1 f2 i ft
<qrq> Wg mnie Fallouty miały problemy z muzyką
<foreste> ft jade na utworach techno xd
<foreste> dj hubertusa i maxa farethide ;p
<qrq> Great
<foreste> gram teraz ft
<foreste> mam je od 2003r
<foreste> ale teraz doszlem do 18 miisji
<qrq> Jak lubisz muzykę inspirowaną Falloutem
<foreste> jak system przestal padac xp
<qrq> To polecam album Jeff Greinke – Cities In Fog 1 & 2
<foreste> fajna gra ft
<foreste> ]tylko czykora mam przed walka z behemotami xd
<foreste> i botow pacyfikacyjnych
<foreste> qrq:  grales wogole stare czesci fallout ?
<qrq> Tak
<foreste> a ft ?
<qrq> Wieki temu :)
<qrq> Też
<foreste> miales cykora przet tymi botami ?
<foreste> tymi duzymi ;d
<qrq> FT nie przeszłem całe :)
<foreste> bo w 18 sa bot pacyfikator  a potem behemoty
<foreste> musze granaty emp znalesc
<foreste> dobrze rozwalaja
<foreste> bo behemoth ma 1200hp
<foreste> a jeden granat razenie ok 350 hp
<Stirlitz> ech znowu 45
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3986
<foreste> xd
<foreste> moje ;d
<DaZ> lipka.
<foreste> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=54192
<foreste> lol
<foreste> lech kaczynski
<foreste> xd
<mati75> nawet taka strona kiedyś była
<mati75> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3986
<mati75> walone putty
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/user/TrudneSprawyOnline#p/u/105/aHG-ZolBsmw
<mati75> to jest chore
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-14
<foreste> lol
<foreste> mati75:  teraz leje u ciebie
<foreste> ?
<foreste> jak zrobic w kde menu wyslij jak w windows jest ?,
<foreste> narka
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> Bawił się ktoś tym backtrackiem 5?
<tar-gz> o/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: juz dns powinien dzialac calkiem
<tar-gz> Wrrr... 3raz pobieram backtracka ...
<Stirlitz> jej co oni tem kwinowi znowu zrobili
<Stirlitz> chyba że to taki specjalny efekt że sie okienki powoli rysują
<m477> witam
<tar-gz> m477: o/
<m477> tar-gz: o/
<tar-gz> Ostatni raz teg backtracka  ściągam...
<m477> ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: do jabbu mamy self signed? mam wrazenie ze z jabbu jeszcze jest problem (znaczy inne serwery nie wiedz jak do nas dotrzec), bo nikogo nie mam online, za to osoby ktore sa online na 75% zwracaja blad pobierania statusu
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> do jabu jabu mamy normalny
<jacekowski> zrestartuje
<Stirlitz> przeinstaluj system
<BlessJah> jacekowski: * Certificate chain ends in a self-signed
<BlessJah> cert that isn't found in the list of
<BlessJah> trusted certificates
<BlessJah> dupa
<BlessJah> chyba ze ekg2 nie zna certow, co jest w sumie mozliwe
<jacekowski> mozliwe ze nie ma certow od godaddy
<BlessJah> mozliwe
<BlessJah> ale restart pomogl - nie ma errorow na liscie, sa za to osoby online
<BlessJah> wczesniej nie mialem nawet ciebie
<jacekowski> bo ja rzadko online jestem
<BlessJah> ale wisisz na jabbu
<BlessJah> ja klienta na extended away zostawiam
<BlessJah> btw, firmy certyfikujace maja certy self-signed? nie podpisuja ich sobie nawzajem?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<BlessJah> nie mow mi ze goddady jest tym pierwszym certem, ktorym dopiero podpisywano reszte?
<jacekowski> jest
<jacekowski> jak otworzysz sobie jakas przegladarke
<jacekowski> i zobaczysz liste certow
<jacekowski> to masz tam godaddy miedzy innymi
<BlessJah> godaddy jest pierwszy-pierwszy? na godaddy konczy sie kazdy lancuch?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> sa inne pierwsze pierwsze
<BlessJah> ekg2 jest uposledzone
<jacekowski> na rowni z godaddy
<BlessJah> a, ok
<jacekowski> to nie tak jak w wladcy pierscieni
<jacekowski> jeden by wszystkie zjednoczyc
<jacekowski> jeden by wszystkimi rzadzic
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> nie ma jednego najwyzszego, ale kazda rasa dostala swoj
<BlessJah> bo ja juz sie zastanawialem, jak mozna bylo tak ciulowa nazwe dla praprzyczyny kazdego certa wymyslic
<abyss> Wizard: nie widze problemu;) Tylko na neta zagladam raz dziennie, jestem na urlopie;)
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> używa ktoś z was playonlinux
<Foxik> ?
<BlessJah> dzisiejsza młodzież...
<qrq> Witam
<mtfk> witam
<BlessJah> .
<mtfk> wie ktoś może dlaczego w wersji 10.04 nie ma paczki kutils, konkretnie rozchodzi mi się o libkemoticons która jest wymagana przez mój program
<mtfk> próbuje przygotować deb dla 10.04 ale nie wiem co w zależności podać żeby wszystko działało jak należy
<mtfk> sprawdziłem na stronie z pakietami dla ubuntu i paczka występuje dopiero od wersji maveric
<julek> mtfk moze juz to masz tylko pod inna nazwa?
<julek> znajdz jakis plik ktoru instaluje ta paczka, np /usr/bin/costam i sprawdz dpkg -S /usr/bin/costam
<mtfk> no własnie nie wiem jak to sprawdzić szukałem informacji czy czasem paczka nie zmieniła nazwy
<julek> powinno wyswietlic nazwe pakietu do jakiego nalezy plik
<mtfk> ale ja mam lekko inną sytuacje mam paczkę która wymaga jakiś plik konkretnie libkemoticons.so
<mtfk> i nie ma go nigdzie w żadnej paczce dostępnej w repo
<julek> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/1/search/libkemoticons.so.4
<julek> tutaj akurat rpm-y ale z tego co widze to jest czesc kdelibs
<julek> jak nie to sciagnij jakiegos deba/rpma i skopiuj recznie;)
<mtfk> a nie mogę poprostu zainstalować paczki z mavericka ?
<julek> do /usr/lib/ czy gdziestam
<Wizard> cześć o/
<julek> a nie probowales jeszcze?
<julek> Wizard: o/
<mtfk> no nie bo tworze deba dla mojego programu więc raczej powinien być na tyle zwarty żeby użytkownik nie musiał dodawać sobie repo z maverica jak będzie to na 10.04 chciał zainstalować
<julek> to wrzuc do deba ta biblioteke;)
<Wizard> hmm, o czym mowa? :>
<Wizard> linkuj statycznie!
<julek> wlasnie!;)
 * Wizard nie wie o czym mowa, ale tak!
<mtfk> Wizard: nie będę linkował statycznie z połowa libów z kde :P
<Wilczek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> a, liby z kde
<mtfk> chodzi o to że lib którego potrzebuje to libkemoticons.so
<Wizard> mtfk, zmieniły się z wersji na wersję, a twój program został napisany tylko raz?
<mtfk> z tego co udało mi się znaleśc to występuje on w kdelibs5 ale tylko w maveric
 * julek nie widzi problemu;)
<mtfk> aplikacja była pisana pod innym systemem (Arch) a teraz przygotowuje tylko paczkę na ubuntu zeby też hulało
<Wizard> julek, bo tyś nie widział Qt po tym, jak nokia to przejeęła
<mtfk> i chciałbym dostarczyć wsparcie też dla 10.04
<Wizard> mtfk, :o
<Wizard> nie piszesz tego komercyjnie, prawda?
<mtfk> a ma to znaczenie ?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ale podnosi twoją zajebistość
<mtfk> jest to projekt komercyjny
<Wizard> szacun
<Wizard> i wybacz, że nie mogę ci pomóc
<BlessJah> arch :D
<Wizard> ale właśnie wstałem i leczę się jakimś cinuisueńkim piwem
<Wizard> w pokoju pod ścianą znalazłem zwłoki
<julek> heh...
<Wizard> zwłoki powiedziały tylko "jak tam?"
<Wizard> i nawet nie czekały na odpowiedź
<BlessJah> apokalipsa zombie sie zaczela!
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> zaczęła się niewinnie od zgrzewki piwa
<Wizard> a potem były przygody!
<mtfk> ma ktoś tutaj jakieś szersze pojęcie odnosnie tworzenia debów ?
<mtfk> chodzi o konflikty pomiędzy debami tzn w jednym wystepuje dokładnie ten sam plik co w należy do innego deba
<BlessJah> ktoś ma
<mtfk> i pojawia się konflikt podczas instalacji jednego z tych dwóch debów
<Wizard> mtfk, niestety, takie rzeczy zdarzają się (głównie w ubuntu). Najprościej będzie odwołać się do dokumentacji dpkg, być może będzie opcja podobna do 'provides' w rpm
<Wizard> ewentualnie, jeśli nie masz problemów z mową Albionu, zajrzyj na jakiś developeski kanał debiana
<mtfk> a co to jest mowa Albionu, tak z ciekawości zapytam?
<BlessJah> mtfk: narzecze rycerzu mówiących "Ni!" z Atlantydy
<BlessJah> jak zajrzysz do dokumentacji dpkg, jak Wizard (zakamuflowana wtyka Merlina) to zrozumiesz
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> mtfk, angielski to mowa Albionu
<BlessJah> Wizard: przyznaj sie, dla kogo pracujesz?
<BlessJah> Gandalf? pracujesz dla Gandalfa?
<Wizard> eh, nie przyznam się
<Stirlitz> mtfk, to nie jest dobry pomysł z tą podmianą, buduj z innym prefiksem np do local
<Wizard> nie, to taka niezbyt duża firma IT
<Wizard> pakiety?
<Stirlitz> ajti srajti
<Wizard> oszalałeś?
<Wizard> rczej do /opt
<BlessJah> nie taniej sufix do nazwy pliku?
<Wizard> Stirlitz, z czegoś trzeba żyć
<Stirlitz> nie oszalałem w debianowatych standardowo buduje do usr/local
<Wizard> ręcznie
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> ale ręcznie zawsze buduje się do /usr/local
<BlessJah> Wizard: recznie to ty wiesz co mozesz zrobic
<mtfk> Stirlitz: a może ty kojarzysz dlaczego w 10.04 w kdlibs nie ma libkemoticons ?:>
<mtfk> a w w wersji 10.10 już jest
<Stirlitz> mtfk, przy paczce masz opiekuna, napisz do niego
<Wizard> eh, tak swoją drogą, dziś niedziela?
<BlessJah> w sumie racja
<mtfk> nie dla wszystkich niektórzy już mają poniedziałek
<Wizard> mtfk, :(
<Wizard> poniedziałek na szczęście jest wolny w całym kraju
<mtfk> nie mówie o naszym kraju miałem na myśli  piratów z wysp kiribatu ;)
<Wizard> kiribati raczej
<mtfk> słusznie
<mtfk> źle mi się wcisnęło
<mtfk> paleck się omsknął
<BlessJah> znowu
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> bbl o/
<BlessJah> bbl \o
<grek> czesc
<grek> da sie jakos ustawic nie wiem chyba na poziomie zamontowania - zeby wszelkie piliki mialy 775 i dana grupę ? dałem w /etc/profile ale to tylko lokalnie zakladanych dotyczy, zakladane rpzez php czy sftp daje maja prawa dla zalozyciela
<grek> w sumie to dziwne to jest od dluzszego czasu - kazdy user ma grupe nazwausera - wiec powinno byc chyba wszystko 775 i dajac komus grupe pozwalamy na edycje plikow, a przy wielouserowym komputerze te prawa 755 kompletnie sie nie sprawdzaja
<grek> wiec moze da sie nie wiem albo dla danego katalogu albo dla urzadzenia zamontowanego - wymusic prawa do zapisu przez grupe
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<grek> no to katastrowa zawsze mnie to denerwowalo ale ustawiam na nowo system i musze cos wymyslec
<qrq> Zna sie tu kto na muzyce?
<qrq> :)
<grek> wiec jak skonfigurowac system wielouzytkownikowy - kilka osob loguje sie i musza miec prawa do plikow - teraz za kazdym razem trzeba naprawiac prawa
<grek> bo jak ktos cos zalozy to oczywiscie nikt inny nic nie moze zrobic
<grek> chodzi glownie o sftp / ssh
<grek> zeby domyslnie byly doskonale 775 a nie glupie 755
<jacekowski> qrq: ja wiem jak sie ja odtwarza z mp3
<jacekowski> grek: i tak ma byc
<qrq> Mam dwa te same utwory
<grek> co znaczy tak ma byc, to sie nadaje ale do chronienia domowych zasobow po to kazdy user ma swoja grupe zeby jak da komus ta grupe pozwolil mu na edycje plikow teraz same grupy sa kompletnie niepotrzebnie bo i tak przy 755 czy ktos jest w danej grupie czy nie nic nie zmienia
<qrq> Tylko w dwóch różnych strojach muzycznych
<grek> a co mam zrobic jezeli dane sa wspolne
<qrq> Strojeniach :D
<qrq> Ja pie*dole
<qrq> I nie słyszę różnicy
<jacekowski> ja tez nie
<jacekowski> wyciagnalbym moj analizator spektrum
<jacekowski> i pojechal
<qrq> Chodzi o to całe Equal temperament i Just intonation
<grek> w sumie to jest bug zwykły - przeciez po to kazdy user ma swoje umask zeby tak pliki zakladac wiec ssh powinien uzywac tego ustawienia - da sie tak zrobic ?
<jacekowski> nie to nie jest bug
<jacekowski> pliki sie tworza z konkretnym chmodem z konkretnego powodu
<jacekowski> i to jest kernel co to robi
<jacekowski> potem proces moze domyslnego chmoda zmienic
<jacekowski> ale plik jest tworzony z chmodem ktory kernel definiuje
<qrq> Podobno w Just Intonation harmonie są doskonałe
<grek> jak to zrobic zeby zawsze pliki byly tworzone 775
<grek> w sumie chodzi glownie o dostep ssh , sftp
<jacekowski> grek: edytowac kernel
<grek> ta, a prosciej
<grek> przeciez to typowa opcja
<grek> podejzewam ze wiekszosc osob woli 775 a jak juz to jeden katalog daja sobie 700 czy 755
<grek> znalazlem ze w /etc/init.d/ssh
<grek>  mozna zmienic ale nic to nie zmienia
<qrq> jacekowski http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhZpvGSPx6w
<jacekowski> qrq: ale o co chodzi?
<jacekowski> qrq: tu chodzi tylko o to ze to nie jest dokladnie nastrojone
<jacekowski> qrq: roznica jest za drobna zeby to uslyszec
<qrq> jacekowski Właśnie
<jacekowski> ale audiofile beda sie klocic
<qrq> jacekowski Tylko prawie wszyscy stroją na ten umiarkowany
<jacekowski> tu nie chodzi o to
<qrq> A nie na just intonation
<jacekowski> tu chodzi o to ze harmoniczne
<jacekowski> nie sa dokladne
<jacekowski> its'
<jacekowski> itd.
<qrq> Próbuje to pojąć :D
<qrq> Nie mam zielonego pojęcia o muzyce
<jacekowski> to chodzi o to ze czestotliwosci nut obok siebie
<jacekowski> odleglosci pomiedzy nimi
<Foxik> siema
<qrq> O interwały?
<qrq> Już rozumiem
<jacekowski> tak
<Foxik> gra ktos z was w cs?
<jacekowski> bo to co pokazuje na obrazku to oscyloskop w XY trybie
<qrq> Czyli chodzi o to jak są strojone elektroniczne instrumenty?
<jacekowski> nie
<qrq> Bo już się pogubiłem
<jacekowski> o to jak sie kiedys stroilo
<jacekowski> ale juz sie nie stroi
<qrq> To czemu pisze że niewielu muzyków korzysta z strojenia just intonation?
<jacekowski> cholera wie
<jacekowski> ide do sklepu
<qrq> :)
<Foxik> mam problem, zainstalowałem na ubuntu 11.04  directx, potem przez wine zainstalowałem cs, odpaliłem go, pojawił się normalny ekran jaki jest w cs i muzyczka i to tyle jeśli chodzi o granie w cs, w czym może być problem
<jacekowski> Foxik: ze nie masz windowsa
<Foxik> to jest prawdopodobne
<Foxik> na windzie wszystkie programy śmigały jak nie wiem
<Foxik> a teraz kanał
<jacekowski> bo linux to nie winda
<jacekowski> i gry nie beda tak dobrze chodzily jak na windzie ( o ile sie uruchomia )
<Ashiren24> a sterowniki do graficznej ok?
<Foxik> sterowników nie instalowałem
<jacekowski> jaka grafika
<Foxik> bo mam stara karte ati
<Foxik> ati radeon x1050/126
<Foxik> chyba
<Foxik> :(
<Foxik> a do niej nie mam sterów pod pingwina, przynajmniej mi tak mówiono :?
<Ashiren24> otwarte sa
<qrq> Nie lepiej dualboot?
<Foxik> wiem, że otwarte sa ale ich nie trzeba instalowac, nie?
<Foxik> chętnie bym zainstalował winde, ale muse czekać
<Foxik> spass, co ty taki przeciąg robisz?
<qrq> Pamiętam że instalowałem kiedyś Morrowinda na Wine
<qrq> I miałem bodajże 5 FPSów
<qrq> :)
<qrq> I na tym skończyła się moja przygoda z emulowaniem Windowsowych gier
<Foxik> :D
<Foxik> u mnie cała 7miesieczna kariera w cs zostala zatrzymana przez ubuntu, zal
<qrq> Wogóle Morrowind ma to do siebie że był projektowany na Intelowskie procesory
<qrq> I na AMD
<Foxik> spass, co ty taki przeciag robisz
<qrq> Obciąża procesor
<Foxik> jakie jest polecenie na to zeby spr czy stery sa dobrze dopasowane
<Foxik> ?
<mrlukasz1> co na serwer debian pld freebsd albo jeszcze cos innego ??
<Foxik> dzięki za pomoc :P nq
<mrlukasz1> co na serwer debian pld freebsd albo jeszcze cos innego ??
<BlessJah> mrlukasz1: masz czas? - freebsd, nie masz? - debian, piszesz o srodowisku produkcyjnym? centos
<BlessJah> pld musisz sam sprawdzic, nie mialem stycznosci
<BlessJah> mrlukasz1: najlepiej sie dokonuje wyboru, po przesiedzeniu kwartału na każdym
<mrlukasz1> nie mam na tyle czsu
<mrlukasz1> :)
<BlessJah> ..co mi przypomniało o konieczności ściągnięcia i pomęczenia centosa6
<BlessJah> mrlukasz1: jak nie wiesz co wybrac, to wybierz debiana
<mrlukasz1> debian jest zaprosty
<mrlukasz1> :)
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> chcesz sie bawic, czy ten serwer ma cos robic?
<mrlukasz1> mam stac w domu jak wymiana plków torrentflux oraz małe www
<BlessJah> spass: robisz przeciąg, wyłącz reconnecta albo zmień isp
<BlessJah> czyli zabawa, zacznij od freebsd
<mrlukasz1> dobra debian :)
<BlessJah> to nie buty, tylko system
<BlessJah> aż się chce zapytać MOF?
<BlessJah> spass: ping
<BlessJah> spass: ping
<BlessJah> 48...
<BlessJah> 49...
<anemus> ciekawwwe gdzie ma shella, pewnie gdzieś w Mikronezji...
<anemus> *ciekawe
<jacekowski> mrlukasz1: torrentflux obsysa
<jacekowski> mrlukasz1: lepszy wtorrent + rtorrent
<Stirlitz> a jeszcze lepszy transmission
<jacekowski> rtorrent lepiej sobie radzi jak seedujesz ponad 100 iso linuxa
<jacekowski> bo oczywiscie my linuxa tylko seedujemy
<aseeon> ja tam seedowalem po 100 "iso linuksa" na transmission i sie nawet nie zajakiwal
<BlessJah> HożaHawajka.avi
<Stirlitz> :)
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> iso
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: w sumie kazdy sposob dobry
<BlessJah> znowu popelnianm ten sam blad, za duzo czytania, za malo kodu
<aseeon> nigdy za duzo czytania wlasne go kodu ;D
<BlessJah> aseeon: ucze sie cpp, za duzo czytam a za malo pisze
<aseeon> a chyba ze tak
<aseeon> ja lubie najpierw ogladnac jakis screencast o tym / jakas serie, a pozniej pisac z jakims tutem / ksiazka
<BlessJah> aseeon: od zera do gier kodera, zgralem se html na komorke
<aseeon> :D
<BlessJah> to dlatego za malo kodu
<aseeon> czytanie na komorce troche ssie, ale majac jeden monitor masz przynajmniej zawsze tekst przed oczami
<BlessJah> aseeon: przerobilem poradnik na wersje mobilna, czyta sie spoko
<BlessJah> wiecej przewijania jedynie
<BlessJah> zreszta, dochodze do wniosku, ze lepiej mi sie czyta na 2,4" niz na 16"
<BlessJah> *o ile strona czy tekst jest ustawiona pod szerokosc ekranu i musze przewijac jedynie w pionie
<BlessJah> bbl
<Rad> witam
<anemus> no kurcze blade, Google to partacze
<Stirlitz> w nagrodę dostaniesz nigeryjskiej viagry
<anemus> na wirtualny sex bez zabezpieczeń jak znalazł
<anemus> swoją drogą to ciekawe, że igoogle, skalowanie obrazków w wyszukiwarce i takie tam pierdoły największe problemy maja w chrome
<anemus> spass-em miota jakby dostał rozwolnienia...
<Wilczek> Miota nim jak szatan ;P
<BlessJah> anemus: 63...
<Stirlitz>  % cat \#ubuntu-pl.log | grep spass | grep joined | wc -l
<Stirlitz> 292
<anemus> :]
<Stirlitz> rekordzista, nawet "mlode wilki" go nie przebiły
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: $ grep spass 08-1*|grep 'Ping timeout:' -c
<BlessJah> 63
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: liczę ostatnie 4 dni
<Stirlitz> ja 30
<anemus> + spass_ jak widzę
<BlessJah> anemus: to jedna i ta sama osoba
<BlessJah> anemus: czasem freenode zwraca ze nick nadal jest zajety i ta sama sesja bierze z _
<BlessJah> Enlik: a skad wiesz?
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> jestem więc widzę, widzę więc wiem
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: na kanale przewinelo sie >2k nickow
<BlessJah>     827 netsjanek
<BlessJah>     719 lisu
<BlessJah>     563 PushUpek
<BlessJah> pierwsza trójka
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: za to osób powyżej 100 wejść, a więc stałych bywalców jest 77
<BlessJah> zabawne, we własnych logach mam zaledwie 10 wejść (plus 7 za BlessJah_)
<anemus> BlessJah: dużo osób korzysta z shelli i idluje cały czas
<BlessJah> anemus: wygenerowalem statystyki, zgadnij skad mialem logi?
<anemus> BlessJah: domyślam się ;P
<anemus> widzisz, że nie poznasz w taki sposób (liczba wejść) stałych bywalców, jak w sumie sam stwierdziłeś
<gjm> re
<BlessJah> anemus: sam siebie niekoniecznie byc moze wlasne wejscia nie sa logowane
<BlessJah> anemus: czasami pisalem z dwoch czy trzech sesji naraz
<julek> ja ostatnio wlazlem 113 dni temu
<Wizard> julek, :D
<grek> czesc jakim oprogramowaniem najlpeiej bacupowac dane
<grek> te radiy jakos mnie nie zachwycaja, starczy mi kopia 1 dziennie
<Ashiren24> cp
<grek> cp w sensie copy ?
<qrq> Cp w sensie Cep :D
<Wizard> aktualizacje są dostępne
<Wizard> znowu?
<Wizard> ocipieli?
<julek> Wizard: ja ostatnio rozwazam czy by sobie nie zainstalowac stabilnego debiana...
<julek> postawilbym ewentualnie gentoo
<Wizard> szkoda czasu na gentoo
<tar-gz> Cześć. Używa ktos backtrack5 ?
<mrlukasz1>   a co to ?
<tar-gz> Dystrybucja linuksa
<mrlukasz1> jaks dziwna
<tar-gz> mrlukasz1: czemu dziwna?
<Wizard> nie, nikt nie używa
<mrlukasz1> tar-gz: nigdy o tym nie słyszałem
<Wizard> sptayj na #backtrack
<grek> ktos pewnie uzywa
<Wizard> spytaj*
<Wizard> nie, nikt nie używa
<Wizard> a nawet jeśli, to niech się tym nie chwali
<mrlukasz1> :)
<tar-gz> siedze na backtrack. Tam wszyscy wygineli.
<Wizard> tar-gz, nie mój problem
<mrlukasz1> moze dystrybucja tez umarał
<mrlukasz1> :)
<Wizard> mrlukasz1, nie nasz problem
<Wizard> wszystko to, co jest w backtracku jest w repo ubuntu
<Stirlitz> cp wu z tymi ltiekrami dzisiaj
<Wizard> Stirlitz, ja mam ponad pół promila, wybacz
<Stirlitz> i to się chwali
<grek> bo on na ubuntu jest oparty
<grek> moze ladniej skonfigurowany na starcie
<tar-gz> o  to spytam inaczej.
<Wizard> grek, ładniej? może po prostu ma narzędzia do konkretnych zastosowań od razu zainstalowane
<grek> no tak patrze wlasnie
<grek> ma duzo narzedzi
<tar-gz> Co  zrobic, żeby  ubuntu z KDE widziało bluetooth
<tar-gz> a nie mam bluedevil w repo
<gjm> zadzwonić po policję
<gjm> kurczę, idź do google
<gjm> ew. się powieś
<gjm> już nie mam siły
<Stirlitz> kopie jednak celnie
<Wizard> no, niekoniecznie
<Wizard> do kogoś przypadkiem op napisałem, zamiast do chanserva ;P
<Stirlitz> czas się napić :) czemu masz mieć lepiej
<Wizard> no ale tak to jest, jak ostatni z imprezowiczów wychodzi przed 19 :/
<Wizard> Stirlitz, nie załamuj mnie
<Stirlitz> hyh mam karton żywieckiego portera, okazuje się
<Stirlitz> całkiem o nim zapomniałe :)
<Stirlitz> m
<Stirlitz> ucieszył się Stirlitz
<Wizard> Stirlitz karmił ukradkiem niemieckie dzieci
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Wizard> od ukradka dzieci dusiły się i umierały
<Stirlitz> dzieci pompowały kota benzyną
<Wizard> słucham?
<Wizard> jak się pompuje kota benzyną?
<Stirlitz> podpaliły, kot przeleciał pare metrów i zdechł
<Stirlitz> paliwo mu sie skończyło pomyślał...
<Stirlitz> ech trza dziecku wiadomości sportowe włączyć
<Stirlitz> to jedyny program przy którym zasypia natychmiast
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> lubi żużel? :<
<Wizard> :>
<Stirlitz> dzisiaj lubilo "wigloglon" bardzo
 * Wizard paszoł
<mrlukasz1> a wiecje ze juz firefox-a 6 wydali
<mrlukasz1> :)
<Stirlitz> weimy
<mrlukasz1> to fajnie
<mrlukasz1> a testujecie juz
<mrlukasz1> :)
<anemus> mrlukasz1: może się skuszę na ff10
<bialy663> ja tam wolę 8 testować
<mrlukasz1> ale to juz chba beta jak nic
<bialy663> nie to nightly
<bialy663> 6.0 to beta
<bialy663> a jako główną przeglądarkę to mam chroma 15
<jacekowski> ja mam opere 11 i jestem zadowolony
<jacekowski> Version
<jacekowski> 11.50
<jacekowski> Build
<jacekowski> 1074
<Ashiren24> chrome 15 x.X?
<bialy663> chrome 15.0.849.0 dev-m
<anemus> ja mam Operę 11.5/1074 i Chrome 13.0.782.112
<anemus> Chrome zazwyczaj szybsze, a opera bardziej bezproblemowa
<mati75> ubuntu.pl hacked
<Stirlitz> heh znowu
<Wilczek> Niet :PP
<Stirlitz> cicha zemsta phpbb ;)
<Admc`> dla mnie ten żart z hackowaniem jest kiepski
<mati75> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/9e763107a64103ed.html
<Admc`> nie mogliście napisać prawdy?
<Stirlitz> tym razem to nie żart
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> myslałem że nowy skrypt strony jest wdrażany
<Enlik> aż mi Opera na zawał padła
<Enlik> hmm albo wcisnąłem nie to co trzeba, bo jakiś wariat wymyślił, że ctrl-q zamyka program
<Admc`> Enlik: a opera jest zbyt zajebista żeby umożliwić edycję skrótów klawiszowych?
<mati75> coś mi się wydaje że ten 'hack' to będzie zmiana wyglądu forum
<Enlik> Admc`: Opera jest najbardziej konfigurowalna ze wszystkich, więc się domyśl
<Enlik> albo przechodzą na MyBB! :P
<Admc`> mati75: 21:12 < Stirlitz> tym razem to nie żart
<Admc`> Enlik: tak, tak
<Admc`> a rozszerzenia wprowadzili dopiero w wersji 11
<mati75> Admc`: zobaczymy
<Enlik> Admc`: nawet jeśli masz rację, co za różnica,  są wszystkie lub większość potrzebnych
<Admc`> i sa też śmieci
<Enlik> no są
<Admc`> mi podoba się polityka firefoxa
<anemus> Ale działa
<Admc`> dajmy tylko podstawowe funkcje, użytkownik będzie chciał to doinstaluje rozszerzenie
<Enlik> a, on o Operze
<Admc`> co prawda niektóre rozszerzenia burdel robią
<Admc`> i spowalniają
<anemus> Admc`: zawsze to będzie tak, że niezależne dodatki będą ssać
<Enlik> ale fakt, nie narzekam, mam cos do blokowaniu JS (niestety nie tak skuteczne jak Fx, ale nawet so beloved chrome tego nie ma…) i in.
<Admc`> anemus: ale niektóre są takie gówniane że spowalniają dwukrotnie
<Admc`> zimny start wydłuża się powiedzmy z 3 sekund do 6 sekund
<anemus> wiem
<Enlik> poza tym dziecię nie myl „konfigurowalna” od „mająca rozszerzenia”
<Enlik> :-)
<Admc`> a potem "O BOSHE ALE TAN FIREFOX ZAMULA"
<bialy663> Enlik: jak nie ma
<Enlik> bialy663: czy ja piszę, że nie ma
<anemus> Firefox zamula bez dodatków, co dopiero z
<bialy663> ale nawet so beloved chrome tego nie ma…) i in
<Enlik> bialy663: w sensie że nie ma tak skutecznej jak NoScript z Firefoksa
<Admc`> anemus: nie zauważyłem żeby zamulał u mnie, a mam 10 dodatków
<anemus> co kto lubi
<bialy663> nie ma tak konfiguralnej, blokuje wszystko i można dodać wyjątki per domena
<Enlik> ludzie, wróćmy do forum
<Enlik> przyznać się kto
<bialy663> bez dodatków, jest ootb
<Enlik> zamiast kolejnego flamiku
<Enlik> bialy663: yup
<Enlik> bialy663: uzywam Opery wiec wiem, pomyliles mnie z przecietnym intęnałtą krzycącym że Opera nie ma Adblocka!1 czy coś podobnego
<anemus> W sumie to zamiast ChromeOS mozna dać minimalne środowisko z Operą ;P
<Enlik> albo Emacsa
<bialy663> mozila też pracuje na systemie z firefoxem :D
<bialy663> nad systemem*
<Enlik> no, bo po co przejmować/hackować przeglądarkę/flasha, jak można cały system za jednym zamachem
<Enlik> w uproszczeniu ;]
<anemus> Enlik: nie twierdzę, że ta koncepcja ma jakikolwiek sens dla "konsumenta"
<anemus> ten spass zaczyna na mnie działać jak kapanie wody w kranie...
<anemus> jak "odwrócić" split w irssi?
<qrq> Witam
<bialy663> przełączyć się na inny serwer?
<anemus> czyli na brytala
<anemus> *brutala
<anemus> bialy663: chodziło mi o "/window split"
<bialy663> a to
<bialy663> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit#manipulation_of_splits
<bialy663> nigdy nie splitowałem więc nie wiem
 * Admc` włączył efekty pulpitu
<Admc`> ciekawe jak bardzo zażynam moją starą kartę graficzną
<bialy663> a ja sobie odpalę GTA:EFLC
<Admc`> jest jakiś program do monitorowania GPU pod linuxa? coś jak GPU-Z
<gjm> Stirlitz: ping
<Pierdolot> ile znajomych banów
<Pierdolot> gjm: co miałeś odpisać
<gjm> we, bo nas zdekonspirujesz
<Pierdolot> kondon ma na weedsmokera
<Pierdolot> == z domu może wejść
<Pierdolot> winter gnój niech ma
<Pierdolot> ja mam tylko na cloak == moge wejść z pierdyliarda innych serwerów
<gjm> fajnie
<gjm> Wizard: foch
<Pierdolot> dziwne
<Pierdolot> aż za cicho
<Pierdolot> gjm: co tu ogólnie sie działo jak mnie nie było
<gjm> abojawiem?
<Pierdolot> to ciebie kiedy wyrąbali
<gjm> o 19
<Pierdolot> poza tym - jakoś mniej ludzi
<gjm> ale same rejoiny pewnie
<Pierdolot> wujkowi czarodziejowi nawet sie nie chce deopa klepnąć
<Pierdolot> pomęcze debiana to sie może cieplej w nogi zrobi
<gjm> łojezu
<gjm> to on
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3rQmDG4ksg
<BlessJah> `seen spass
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: spass was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 15 hours, 17 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <spass> dzień dobry cześć i czołem...
<BlessJah> ooo... mruga i nawet nie wie
<bialy663> Lubię ignorowanie JOINS PARTS QUITS :)
<gjm> no, tutaj akurat może się przydać
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<gjm> Wizard: weź :(
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: żyjesz, działasz coś teraz?
<Wizard> gjm, no co?
<gjm> Wizard: kopać? mnie?
<Wizard> no jak niegrzeczny jesteś..
<gjm> ja? niegrzeczny?
<gjm> skąd
<Stirlitz> kaca ma pewnie, to naburmuszony
<gjm> pewnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: straszysz malpa
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: Wizard czy gjm
<Stirlitz> ten co małpki pije ;)
<BlessJah> zbanujcie spassa
<Stirlitz> czemu? ruch robi przynajmniej ;)
<gjm> póki nie widzi :D
<gjm> Stirlitz: szkoda że tylko tyle :)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: 50 wejsc/wyjsc?
<Stirlitz> dobra niech wlezie bo mi sie nie chce przeklejać ;]
<BlessJah> tak, 50 dzisiaj
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: zartowalem, odpusc
<BlessJah> wychodzi 2 na godzine
<BlessJah> lepiej daj mi opa
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> szybko, poki nikt nie patrzy
<BlessJah> bede grzeczny
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: juz?
<gjm> tak, taki niewidzialny
<BlessJah> gjm: jak sie kickuje?
<gjm> nie doszedłem jeszcze do tego :(
<BlessJah>  /kick gjm oj bratku podpadles niewidzialnemu opwi!
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> moze powinienem u chanserva?
<gjm> tak, żebym nie wiedział
<gjm> że mnie kopnęło
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: quintasana kopnij!
<BlessJah> szybko! zeby nie wiedzial co i jak!
<Stirlitz> chyba z jacekowskim za często przebywasz
<BlessJah> bto nie to, godzina pozna, nikt nie patrzy, to troll ze mnie wylazi
<BlessJah> odreagowac jakos musze
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: lepsze to, niz rozjezdzianie kociaczkow, nie uwazasz?
<bialy663> to do kopania nie służy /disco ?
<Wizard> służy
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty mi dasz opa
<bialy663> meh nikt się nie złapał :<
<BlessJah> Wizard: szybko, zanim dojdziesz, do tego, ze to zly pomysl
<BlessJah> nah, w mitnicku pisało, że jak poprosze, to dadzą
<BlessJah> pieniądze w błoto...
<anemus> dobra, idziem powalczyć z niestabilnością kde4
<Wizard> BlessJah, :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie smiej sie
<BlessJah> anemus: jezeli nie jestes devem kde, to odpusc
<BlessJah> anemus: jesli jestes, palnij sobie w leb
<BlessJah> moze bez devow kde stanie sie stabilniejsze?
<BlessJah> odkrylem dziwna wlasnosc cpp, jesli uzylo sie najpierw wcout, to cout nie dziala, jesli zaczelo sie od cout, dzialaja oba
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> dobra, poprawka, jesli cout bylo pierwsze, to wcout dziala jak cout
<BlessJah> bbl
<qermit> BlessJah: wcout to wide char out
<BlessJah> qermit: wiem
<qermit> woec mnoe dzoa;a
<qermit> wiec nnie działa jak cout
<BlessJah> qermit: sproboj tak:
<BlessJah> wcout << L'ó';
<BlessJah> cout << 'o';
<BlessJah> qermit: btw, musisz ustawiac locale, zeby zatrybil ci utf?
<qermit> nie mam bladego pojęcia
<qermit> `g wiki std::wcout
<Przekliniak> qermit: wide characters | MinGW: <http://www.mingw.org/wiki/wide_characters>
<BlessJah> u mnie bez setlocale(LC_ALL, ""); nie dziala utf
<BlessJah> qermit: spokojnie, spokojnie, teorie mam (przynajmniej teoretycznie :) opanowana
<BlessJah> sprawdzam co sie stanie, jak o L zapomne, czy bede cou z wcou mieszal
<BlessJah> zebym potem nie mial problemu "ale w ksiazce tego nie bylo..."
<qermit> nie zapominaj o tym że Wchar to jest unicode a nie utf
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> czy to duza roznica?
<qermit> podejrzewam że wcout robi translację na locale
<BlessJah> w praktycznym zastosowaniu, przy zalozeniu, ze nie pisze dla azjatow?
<qermit> i zwraca gdzieś błąd bo nie da się tego zrobić w LC_ALL=C
<BlessJah> qermit: co zabawne, stringi z polskimi na cou dzialaja ladnie
<BlessJah> w char polski sie nie da - error o multichar
<BlessJah> wtedy najwyrazniej traktuje ó jak dwa znaki, przekazuje w postaci niezmienionej
<BlessJah> a terminal uczynnie tlumaczy calosc
<BlessJah> dobra, a teraz naprawde spadam
<BlessJah> jutro wroce do zabaw z psuciem cout i stringow
<BlessJah> qermit: btw, od dawna programujesz w cpp?
<qermit> etam nie działa
<qermit> BlessJah: od 10 lat pewnie
<BlessJah> ladnie
<qermit> ale tak od wielkiego dzwonu
<BlessJah> wlasnie sie ucze
<BlessJah> pomecze jutro te stringi
<BlessJah> #define cout wcout <- sprytne, czy glupota?
<qermit> głupota
<qermit> BlessJah: btw - zacznij od QT
<qermit> z całym qtcreatorem
<BlessJah> qermit: najpierw skoncze od zera do gier kodera, potem przejrze zmiany z c++0x (juz teraz kompiluje z -std=c++0x)
<BlessJah> ofc pomine windows api
<qermit> qt sie pobaw
<BlessJah> qermit: potem pewno qt bedzie, bo wlasnie qt jest na symbianach
<qermit> az sie chce programować
<BlessJah> ano
<qermit> qt jest na windows/linux/WTF
<BlessJah> mam komorke z symbianem
<BlessJah> i czasem brakuje mi banalnie prostych rzeczy
<BlessJah> zainstalowalem pythona ale na razie nic w nim nie zdzialalem
<BlessJah> a teraz naprawde away
<BlessJah> cya
<qermit> BlessJah: jesteś pewien?
<BlessJah> pierdol sie :D
<Stirlitz> \o/
<BlessJah> wiedzialem ze to zrobi
<qermit> ale dziekuje bo nowe slowo trafilo do slownika Przekliniaka
<Stirlitz> żeni się, troche niepewny jest, trzeba wybaczać ;)
<qermit> oO?
<qermit> dlaczego niepewny
<qermit> czas na filmik
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ślub to nic strasznego
<Wizard> 10 minut i po ptokach
<Wizard> ;P
<Stirlitz> 7
<Stirlitz> :)
<dwe11er> a potem kilka lat życia jak pies ;s
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> nic się nie zmieniło
<Wizard> ja na swoim ślubie myślałem, żę nie wyrobię
<Wizard> ze śmiechu :)
<Stirlitz> heh na nas też sie dziwnie patrzyli, "i nie opuszczęęęęęę cięęęęę"
<Wizard> ja miałem inną formułkę :D
<Wizard> już na wstępie było mocne: "Świadomy praw i obowiązków.."
<Stirlitz> a najlepiej ze mi żona włożyła obraczkę na lewą rękę i nikt się nie kapnął
<Cyr4x> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/14082011005.jpg/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-06
<BlessJah> onscreen keyboard, act 2.
<BlessJah> kolorowa ta klawiatura ubuntu
<BlessJah> róż, fiolet, pomarańcz...
<BlessJah> ile, 3h zostalo?
<BlessJah> jesli sie nie rozbije, to nie ma sie co spuszczac, jak mowil dweller
<buharin> hej
<buharin> mam pytanko, do czego się używa prywatnego konstruktora?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> O. To mi się podoba: firma oferuje pracę, piszą że wspierają ie6, ale za takie wynagrodzenie to można wspierać ten badziew :)
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> o/
<qermit> \o/
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: (odpowiedź bardzo w czas ale co tam) Jaki jest sens wspierać jeszcze ie6? U mnie w firmie już ie7 nawet nie wspieramy.
<jacekowski> nawet microsoft juz ie6 nie wspiera
<jacekowski> kazdy by chcial zeby ie6 zniklo
<jacekowski> a pomimo tego ie6 ma dalej 40% rynku
<jacekowski> albo cos kolo tego
<DeXTeD> Ale już go nie ma, przynajmniej w polsce jest ok 1%
<DeXTeD> Na całym świece już 6%
<jacekowski> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/02/2001-all-over-again-internet-explorer-6-share-grows-and-chrome-falls/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7np8aqj> (at arstechnica.com)
<jacekowski> nawet sa wykresy na dole
<DeXTeD> No i widzę, że ie6 ma <10%
<DeXTeD> http://www.ie6countdown.com/
<DeXTeD> no no, w polsce ie6 ma już 0.5%
<DeXTeD> http://ranking.pl/pl/rankings/web-browsers.html
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: odpowiem brzydko. Pytaniem na pytanie. Jaki jest sens wspierać ie6? U mnie w firmie też nie wspieramy nawet ie7.
<bastetmilo> Ale. Jak by mi płacili 5k miesięcznie, to ja nawet mogę ie5.5 wspierać :P
<qermit> bastetmilo: chyba tygodniowo
<bastetmilo> qermit: ja nie mam dziecka w drodze, wystarczy mi miesiecznie
<qermit> mówi się na drodze
<jacekowski> qermit: masz dziecko w drodze?
<qermit> tak
<jacekowski> pozyczyl bym ci na kondomy
<ftpd> Bachory--
<qermit> jacekowski: eee, dziecko nie potrzebuje kondomów
<jacekowski> qermit: wiesz ze taki problem zawsze sie da rozwiazac
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Netto, czy brutto?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie wiem
<bastetmilo> ja bym oczywiscie wolała netto.
<qermit> jacekowski: tak sie zastanawiam dlaczego swojemu tacie nie pożyczyłeś 9 miesięcy przed twoimi narodzinami
<bastetmilo> nono. Wyluzujcie.
<qermit> ja jestem wyluzowany
<ftpd> qermit: Nie pogrążaj się. Bachory są do niczego, wszyscy to wiemy. Cieszysz się, że będziesz miał - no ok, Twoja sprawa. Ale nie każ nam się tym podniecać albo nie zabraniaj wyśmiewać/krytykować.
<ftpd> Mega mnie bawi, jak normalni z pozoru ludzie nagle robią sobie bachora i bum. Tapeta z bachorem, telefon pełen zdjęć bachora, na biurku zdjęcie bachora.
<ftpd> Boję się lodówkę otworzyć.
<qermit> w lodówce głowa bachora
<bastetmilo> ftpd++
<qermit> a w zamrażalce udko
<qermit> bachora
<bastetmilo> ogólnie straszne jest to jak dziecko zmienia ludzi. Jakby im odbiło i nagle mieli takie wielkie klapki na oczach.
<qermit> może tak ma już być
<bastetmilo> nie można z nimi porozmawiać bo tylko "dziecko, dziecko, dziecko"
<qermit> bastetmilo: a popatrz jak dziewczyna/chłopak zmienia partnera
<qermit> nagle przestaje chodzić na piwo tak często
<qermit> nie chodzi już na dziwki
<qermit> partnerzy są do bani
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście - są ludzie normalni, którzy po dziecki nadal są normalni, ale to są wyjątki,
<qermit> powiem tak
<qermit> nie lubicie dzieci? to ich nie jedzcie
<qermit> nie widzę powodu żeby o tym krzyczeć
<qermit> root
<qermit> kurde nie tutaj
<bastetmilo> qermit: a Ty lubisz dzieci? jak się o swoim per "płód" mówisz?
<bastetmilo> bez "się" miało być
<qermit> normalnie
<bastetmilo> jeśli dla Ciebie to jest normalnie, to ja muszę być bardzo dziwna...
<bastetmilo> Zresztą. To Twój dzieciak, mów na niego jak chcesz.
<qermit> a co? mam mówić rodzynka albo fasola?
<qermit> bleee
<bastetmilo> I tak już wiemy, że jesteś stracony dla świata.
<qermit> TZN?
<bastetmilo> Patrz wyżej.
<bastetmilo> Będziesz miał dziecko. Jesteś stracony.
<ftpd> 11:48:32 |      qermit @ | nie lubicie dzieci? to ich nie jedzcie
<ftpd> 11:48:57 |      qermit @ | nie widzę powodu żeby o tym krzyczeć
<ftpd> To klrzyczysz, że będziesz miał :P
<qermit> ja?
<qermit> ja tylko odpowiedziałem na pytanie misiu
<ftpd> I po co?
<qermit> a co? mam się wstydzić dziecka?
<qermit> jacekowski zapytał to odpowiedziałem
<ftpd> Widzisz dziecko, to od razu musisz o nim nawalać.
<ftpd> Yup, ja bym się wstydził.
<ftpd> Bo dzieci to gówno.
<qermit> kupa
<qermit> widzisz, a ja się nie wstydzę
<ftpd> I nie rozumiem, jak normalny, myślący człowiek może dobrowolnie chcieć się pakować w coś takiego.
<qermit> a ja nie rozumiem jak ktoś może tego nie rozumieć
<qermit> chyba że jest mega głąbem
<ftpd> No, chyba.
<ftpd> Dziecko zabiera wolność, spokój i pieniądze.
<qermit> nie
<ftpd> Kretynizmem jest dobrowolnie pozwolić sobie odebrać wolnosć, spokój i pieniądze.
<qermit> to kobieta zabiera wolność i pieniądze
<ftpd> Tak.
<qermit> a może zabiera pieniądze jak oddaje wolność
<ftpd> Z bachorem na karku nie możesz stwierdzić 'a, to po robocie od razu pójdę do miasta do kolegów i wrócę o 3:00 do domu BO MAM OCHOTĘ'.
<qermit> jak to nie?
<ftpd> Z bachorem nie powiesz "no dobra, 3:00, to do 8:00 mam pięć godzin, dam radę się wyspac", bo zacznie drzeć tego swojego okropnego ryja.
<ftpd> Z bachorem nie powiesz "dobra, wydam cale siano na zbytki, a potem się zobaczy", bo Ty możesz olać obiad jednego dnia, a bachor już nie.
<ftpd> I jaki z tego profi?T
<qermit> że wydam całe siano?
<ftpd> Yyy... żaden. "Roześmiana buzia maluszka", lol.
<ftpd> Poza tym, toto ciągle drze ryja i sra pod siebie. Jedno męczące, drugie obrzydliwe.
<ftpd> No ale, jak pisałem, Twoja sprawa. Chcesz, rób se. Tylko błagam: jak już się urodzi, nie spamuj kretyńskimi fotkami "ale śliczny chłopiec", bo toto NIE jest ładne, nigdy.
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> ftpd: dlatego że mie poprosiłeś o to, będę codziennie wklejał jego kupę
<qermit> a tobie na priv jeszcze jego "twarz" z napisem "popatrz jaki słitaśny bobasek"
<qermit> ftpd: codziennie
<qermit> jeżeli kiedyś nie wkleję, to zadzwoń na policję żeby mnie zaczeli szukać
<ftpd> Spoko.
<ftpd> /help ignore przeczytam i dam radę.
<qermit> o ile umiesz
<ftpd> Czytać? Umiem.
<qermit> mówiłem o dawaniu rady
<qermit> bo na razie twoje rady są że tak powiem jak sraczka
<ftpd> Napisałbym, że mi przykro, ale średnio mnie interesuje Twoje zdanie.
<qermit> no to mamy chociaż coś ze sobą wspólnego
<ftpd> Ciebie też nie interesuje Twoje zdanie? ;-)
<qermit> no, dokładnie. nie interesuje mnie _twoje_ zdanie
<ftpd> No to to nie jest 'wspólne', tylko 'analogiczne'. Albo może 'podobne'.
<ftpd> Semantyka!
<ftpd> kw
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no widzę, że mamy podobne poglądy na niektóre sprawy. Ale powiedz, jak dużo znasz osób które zdecydowały się na dziecko "swiadomie"? Bo ja np. znam tylko jedną parę i oni akurat adoptowali...
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No w pracy mam kilku(nastu) takich.
<bastetmilo> serio? I mają dziecka ze swiadomej decyzji? Typu "idziemy uprawiać seks w celu ścisłej prokreacji", a nie "żona zapomniała tableki, bo bylismy po świetnej imprezie"?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Też się dziwię.
<bastetmilo> O kurde.
<ftpd> Są starzy pewnie.
<bastetmilo> Eh. Mnie też pewnie się włączy tryb "chce miec dziecko" jak bede miec 35 lat
<bastetmilo> i bedzie to irracjonalne, samolubne chcenie
<qermit> i będziesz stara
<bastetmilo> ale zakładam że do 35 się wybawie i co przezyje to moje bedzie :P
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i bedzie na ciebie dziecko twoje mowilo "babciu"
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: serio? dziwne. Bo moja siostra mówi to naszej matki "mamo".
<bastetmilo> Nie gadaj głupot
<qermit> bastetmilo: nie wierzę
<bastetmilo> qermit: w co nie wierzysz?
<qermit> że mówią mamo
<bastetmilo> qermit: kto tak mówi?
<qermit> nvm
<qermit> zostańmy przy tym że nie wierzę
<bastetmilo> dlaczego?
<uh4> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<BlessJah> lol, dużo się tutaj dzieje ostatnio
<qermit> no ba
<qermit> BlessJah: lubisz dzieci?
<BlessJah> qermit: to one będą robić na moją emeryturę
<jacekowski> BlessJah: umiesz liczyc - licz na siebie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: chce wykorzystac tego regexa, ktorego napisałes mi ostatnio w noci na blogaska, jak mam Cie creditować?
<qermit> piwo mu przyślij
<bastetmilo> on nie pije
<BlessJah> creditsy to na konto
<BlessJah> co chcesz napisac?
<BlessJah> qermit: powiem tak, w kwestii prokreacji mam jeszcze czas do namyslu
<bastetmilo> Nie chce sobie przypisywać autorstwa - i się Ciebie pytam co napisać. Bo moge napisać "kolega mi napisał."
<BlessJah> qermit: a w pozostalych kwestiach to fajnie sie z nimi bawi, ale fajnie tez jak sie zwija zabawki i rodzice je ode mnie zabieraja
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: znajomy student chyba bardziej pasuje
<BlessJah> i tak nie mam bloga ani nic, do czego moglabyc podlinkowac
<bastetmilo> ah, no tak. Nie jesteś moim kolegą. Zapomniałam ;)
<BlessJah> wydaje mi sie precyzyjniejsze
<bastetmilo> dobrze. Znajomy student.
<qermit> panu mietkowi z pod budki z piwem
<BlessJah> qermit: pan mietek zazadalby piwa z budki, albo taniego wina
<bastetmilo> Zresztą. Mogę postawić Ci obiad. Jeszcze mnie stać żeby studentowi pizze zafundować.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: co piszesz
<jacekowski> no prokreacja jest fajna
<jacekowski> niefajne jest to do czego prowadzi
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: teraz piszę wersje mobilną strony www.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a do czego ci regex
<BlessJah> przerobienia jakiegos formularza
<jacekowski> to duzy formularz ze regexem jedzie
<BlessJah> wiecej czasu zajelo mi wyciagniecie z czego co chce uzyskac, niz pisanie regexa
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: 27 stron zajmował formularz
<BlessJah> klienci sami nie wiedza, czego chca
<jacekowski> http://www.kretyn.com/64658
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> <bastetmilo> hehe. Klient chce mrugający tekst - a ja czując się jak frontpejdżowa blachara mu go zrobię... to takie smutne, że muszę się tak sprzedawać :<
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ale suchara wyciągnąłeś.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: motto strony zacytuj jeszcze
<jacekowski> Blog o byciu geek dziewczyną, gotowaniu i może trochę o książkach.
<jacekowski> ten?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie.
<jacekowski> bo nie jestem 100% pewien czy dobrze trafilem
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: 27 stron?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ktos to wypelnia?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ok. Doprecyzuje. 4 formularze na 27 stronach.
<jacekowski> i tak duzo
<bastetmilo> wiem. To na jakieś wyjazdy z Erasmusa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kretyn.com - znajdź siebie
<jacekowski> http://hekate-design.pl/
<bastetmilo> tak ten
<jacekowski> BlessJah: google nic nie znajduje
<jacekowski> http://pr0n.pl/22638
<jacekowski> <jacekowski> nie powinienem na ircu w pracy siedziec <oli> jacekowski: papa <jacekowski> ale posiedze <oli> :(
<BlessJah> slabe, slabe
<bastetmilo> najlepsze są komentarze pod
<jacekowski> mowi sie na kompie chyba a nie na ircu o rajku zreszta to glupio brzmi!!!!!!!!!!!! pozdro
<jacekowski> <jacekowski> nie powinienem w pracy palic lach kolegom <oli> jacekowski: papa <jacekowski> ale ale jescze jedna sciagne:D <oli> szkoda ze nie pracuje z toba bo bysmy juz na pr0nie byli
<jacekowski> ale to fake
<qermit> jacekowski: i tak nikt tego nie czyta, wiec po co to wklejasz
<jacekowski> for lulz
<gjm> Iks De
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: qermit na Ciebie focha, bo nie lubisz dzieci :P
<qermit> no, nie będę mógł go na kolację zaprosić
<qermit> bo nie lubi dzieci
<jacekowski> dla ciebie polubie!
<jacekowski> < ftpd> Znowu napisałeś spację przez znakiem zapytania. Radź sobie sam. < grek1> jak spacje ?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> To chyba nawet ja gdzieś wrzucałem
<bastetmilo> omg. Ale sa z nas celebryty.
<bastetmilo> W Internecie jesteśmy.
<bastetmilo> A ja to już w ogóle.
<BlessJah> i bloga masz
<BlessJah> i na tych, meetingach, sie pojawiasz
<BlessJah> w przemysle warzywnym
<jacekowski> hekate brzmi jak jakies zaklecie czarnomagiczne
<bastetmilo> O! Proszę http://wroclaw.gazeta.pl/wroclaw/51,35771,12185255.html?i=1
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: blisko.
<bastetmilo> Powiniście się cieszyć, że taka osobowść jak ja chce tutaj z Wami siedzieć i w ogóle gadać z Wami!!!!111!1oneone
<bastetmilo> Już nawet nie będę mówić jakie mam znajomości.
<BlessJah> chyba sie wkurzyla
<bjfs> ale lachonarium na tym zdjęciu, ale i tak najlepsze komentarze gimbusów ;p
<bjfs> bastetmilo: a zdjęcia ubuzlotu są? :>
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty to ta w kraciastej koszuli bezsposrednio nad laptopem?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: łi.
<bastetmilo> bjfs: no... trzeba sie usmiechnać do Kifki
<bastetmilo> no. Ja i moja migrena wychodzimy z pracy.
<bastetmilo> bbl
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<lisu> haj
<Guest86887> Cześć. Mam problem z /var/log/apache2/access.log - Świeżo zainstalowany Ubuntu Server 12.04 x64 z zainstalowanym Zend Serwer. Co kilka sekund (ok 5)  og powiększa się o ten sam wpis: Możecie pomóc pls?
<Guest86887> 223.255.255.1 - - [06/Aug/2012:18:40:49 +0200] "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" 200 276 "-" "-"
<Guest86887> 223.255.255.1 - - [06/Aug/2012:18:40:54 +0200] "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" 200 276 "-" "-"
<Guest86887> 223.255.255.1 - - [06/Aug/2012:18:40:59 +0200] "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" 200 276 "-" "-"
<BlessJah> sprawdź ich w geoip
<BlessJah> `scina
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<man-in-black> A to nie jest mój wewnętrzny adres sieci na serwerze? :)
<BlessJah> nie wiem jaki jest twoj wewnetrzny adres sieci na serwerze
<BlessJah> ale zgaduje ze masz 192.168.x.x
<man-in-black> Mam inny według ifconfig. Więc to może być zwykły bruteforce? Zaraz instaluję fail2ban. Dziwne tylko, że
<man-in-black> na wszystkich 3 nowych serwerach zaraz po zainstalowaniu
<BlessJah> serwer nowy - ip stare
<BlessJah> ja godzine po instalacji mialem juz kilkaset atakow na ssh
<man-in-black> TO by było to? http://whois.domaintools.com/223.255.255.1
<BlessJah> po dniu mialem liste chyba stu ip
<BlessJah> nie, nie apnic atakuje, tylko ktos z puli IP zarzadzanej przez apnic - bardziej szczegolowych danych brak
<man-in-black> Rozumiem, ataki są non stop ale pierwszy raz spotkałem się z takim logiem w Apache. HEAD? - co to oznacza?
<BlessJah> poszukaj dokumentancji protokolu http
<man-in-black> ale po http atakują? :/ Fail2ban czy coś innego instalować?
<BlessJah> to nie musi byc atak, ale jakis mierny dos
<BlessJah> wytnij ich na firewallu
<man-in-black> Masz na myśli wpis do pliku host deny?
<BlessJah> chociazby
<man-in-black> Dzięki. Już się robi. Zaraz zobaczymy
<BlessJah> spoko
<m477> sciaganie utworow z YT jest legalne?
<m477> nvm
<man-in-black> Raczej nie jest legalne.
<man-in-black> Chcociaż oglądając niejako ściągasz więc można polemizować :)
<BlessJah> użytkownik zobowiązuje się nie uzyskiwać dostępu do Treści przy pomocy technologii lub środków innych niż strony umożliwiające odtwarzanie nagrań wideo na Witrynie Internetowej, Odtwarzacz YouTube
<BlessJah> podejrzewam że pod to podpada
<BlessJah> ... nie omijać... elementów... uniemożliwiają lub ograniczają korzystanie z Treści, bądź ich kopiowanie
<m477> a jaka roznica jest dla autora jak ogladam na YT, a odtwarzam z dysku
<BlessJah> niżej jest już dokładnie wyszczególnione - tylko streaming
<BlessJah> dla autora żadna, ale dla youtube już spora
<BlessJah> 5.1 terms of use, dwa ostatnie paragrafy
<BlessJah> nie wolno ściągać z youtube
<CookieM> czyli umywają ręce, wszelka odpowiedzialność spada na użytkownika
<m477> no a ogladanie na yt czemu nie jest nielegalne
<BlessJah> CookieM: nie umywaja
<BlessJah> m477: a czemu mialoby byc?
<BlessJah> nielegalne jest sciaganie i zapisywanie, tak samo, jak nielegalne jest to w kinie
<m477> co w kinie
<BlessJah> nagrywanie
<BlessJah> nie wiedziales?
<CookieM> słyszałem, że w polskim prawie istnieje instytucja kopii zapasowej, którą można utworzyć dla ochrony oryginalnego nośnika, w USA i Japonii i to jest zabronione
<m477> wiem
<m477> instytucje mozna utworzyc?
<man-in-black> W Polsce mamy truecrypta :)
<BlessJah> CookieM: isap.sejm.gov.pl, ludzie, którym "wydaje się", robią sobie krzywdę
<CookieM> dziękuję za uświadomienie
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem jak to jest z ta kopia, bo nie mam potrzeby z tego korzystac
<man-in-black> Ustawiłem fail2ban na http i dodałem IP 223.255.255.1 do hosts.deny i nadal występowały logi. Pomogło dopiero #a2dissite default.
<bastetmilo> no zaraz, ale przecież pobieranie nie jest nielegalne. Udostępnianie owszem.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mowimy o filmie czy programie?
<bastetmilo> O tym i o tym. Ostatnio czytałam relacje pewnej pannicy, że ją własnie na udostępnianiu programu (program z kursem językowym) dupneli - prowokacja to była - widzieli, że pobrała i sprowokowali ją żeby im udostępniła.
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie wierzyc
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście nie mówię o używaniu nielegalnego oprogramowania w firmie. To juz inna bajka.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w co ci sie nie chce wierzyc>?
<BlessJah> o zabawe w zauwazeniu ze pobrala i prowokacji
<bastetmilo> przecież to "normalna" procedura takich dziwnych firemek
<panx> witam serdecznie
<CookieM> praktycznie wszystko, czego nie licencjonowano stallmanem, jest niepobieralne/niekopiowalne
<BlessJah> CC i public domain jest licencjonowany stallmanem?
<mati75> `seen zippa
<Przekliniak> mati75: zippa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 22 hours, 42 minutes, and 38 seconds ago: <Zippa> ;)
<mati75> good
<BlessJah> no, i (prawie) wszystko jak na dłoni
<BlessJah> kurczę, ale niekonsekwentna ta ustawa
<bastetmilo> mam zdjęcia ze zlotu
<CookieM> bastetmilo pokaż
<bastetmilo> CookieM: nie.
<BlessJah> ale to ubu żre baterię :O
<bastetmilo> Może bateria słaba?
<bastetmilo> u mnie jakies 2.5h trzyma
<BlessJah> nie, nie jest słaba, to przez ubuntu
<bastetmilo> a ile lat ma ta bateria?
<BlessJah> teraz już ponad 3 chyba
<CookieM> te wszyskie demony linuxowe to i żrą, może jeden diabeł (bsd) ciągnie mniej? trzeba by to sprawdzić
<BlessJah> producent zapewniał 1h50m bodajże, na archu jestem w stanie wyciągnąć 2h20m
<bastetmilo> to dlaczego nie uzywasz archa, tylko kwękasz na ubuntu?
<BlessJah> też sobie zadaję to pytanie
<BlessJah> dosyć dawno ubuntu nie miałem i zapomnialem jak to jest, jak demony po instalacji dopisują się do autostartu a system wie lepiej od ciebie czego chcesz
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: poza tym uczę się nie używać konsoli
<BlessJah> bywa ciężko, nie wiem jak odpalić nautilusa z uprawnieniami
<bastetmilo> Ale dlaczego?
<bastetmilo> Przecież Arch był taki och ach i KISS.
<BlessJah> nadal jest
<ftpd> 20:08:10 |    BlessJah   | dosyć dawno ubuntu nie miałem i zapomnialem jak to jest, jak demony po instalacji dopisują się do autostartu a system wie lepiej od  ciebie czego chcesz
<ftpd> Lol.
<BlessJah> ale uczę się nie używać konsoli i nie edytować tekstowych configów
<ftpd> l4m3.
<bastetmilo> wiec dlaczego uzywasz Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> uczę się nie używać konsoli i nie edytować tekstowych configów
<lisu> BlessJah: bluźnisz na tym kanale, ale na innym dostał byś ++
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: po co?
<BlessJah> kiedyś może się to przydać
<bastetmilo> klikanie w Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> nom
<bastetmilo> ale Ty kręcisz
<BlessJah> tobie przydaje się klikanie w strony, mi klikanie w ubuntu
<BlessJah> pomyśl od tej strony
<bastetmilo> czyli. Jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to chodzi o pieniądze... albo to drugie.
<BlessJah> będę szpanował przed laskami sprawną obsługą myszki a potem będziemy uprawiać seks
<BlessJah> mam nadzieję, że to zadziała
<CookieM> BlessJah zna się na rzeczy
<bastetmilo> A nie mówiłam :P
<BlessJah> CookieM: masz na myśli obsługę myszki czy seks?
<bastetmilo> CookieM: obsługiwał Twoją myszkę, czy...?
<Quintasan> \o
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: to co? idziemy na piwo? :)
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: wszystko poza środą
<Quintasan> dajcie znak kiedy i gdzie to się pojawię
<CookieM> wszystko, jesteś jak Bond: obsługiwanie gadżetów i kobiet jest Twoją domeną (nawiasem przepraszam za cienki żart i seksizm)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: tu i teraz
<BlessJah> CookieM: nie zgodzę się, dopiero uczę się myszki
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: no no. Bez takich. Ustalmy coś wspólnie :)
<bastetmilo> Nie jestem bywalczynią wrocławskich knajp, nie wiem gdzie można pójsc żeby było fajnie
<qermit> do łóżka
<qermit> `g fajne wrocławskie kluby
<Przekliniak> qermit: Jakiś fajny klub dla 30-latków we Wrocławiu? - forum na grupie ...: <http://tinyurl.com/d8rwclw>
<qermit> bastetmilo: coś dla was
<BlessJah> qermit: zgodnie z zasadą "nieważne gdzie, ważne z kim"?
<bastetmilo> qermit: w łóżku to ja już jestem. Chciałabym w końcu z niego wyjść ;)
<CookieM> każda sztuka jest niezgłębiona, podobnie ars amandi
<bastetmilo> nieno. ars amandi mnie umarło :>
<bastetmilo> aż napiszę smutny wiersz o umieraniu
<bastetmilo> cholera zgubiłam dumpa z bazy :(
<BlessJah> są we wrocławiu knajpy, gdzie jest niefajnie?
<bastetmilo> wszędzie są knajpy, w których jest niefajnie.
<BlessJah> no są wszędzie, ale w pobliżu rynku o żadnej takiej nie slyszałem
<bastetmilo> a byłeś we wszystkich?
<BlessJah> nie
<bastetmilo> bo ja słyszałam, że Spiż już nie jest fajny... ale chyba trzeba tam pójść żeby się przekonać.
<bastetmilo> Bo ktoś inny z kolei twierdzi, że nadal tam jest fajnie.
<BlessJah> możesz albo się poświęcić i iśc sprawdzić, albo olać i nie iść
<bastetmilo> sama mam iść?
<BlessJah> pionierzy zawsze idą sami
<bastetmilo> no żesz. Ja nie mam 19 lat, żeby sama do knajpy chodzić.
<BlessJah> i co? jak nikt ci drinka nie postawi to ty zaczniesz stawiać i tyle
<bastetmilo> no chyba Cię pogięło...
<bastetmilo> W moim wieku, z moim wyglądem, samotna wyprawa do knajpy na kilometr śmierdzi desperacją. A już stawianie drinków. OMG. Upadek na całego.
<BlessJah> no to nie wiem, udawaj że handlujesz dragami
<bastetmilo> szybciej zorganizuje spotkanie pl.rec.ksiazki niż coś z Wami.
<DaZ> trololo
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: DaZ się zgłasza na ochotnika
<DaZ> ja nie mam czasu ;f
<CookieM> komputery są zaborcze: albo one albo kobiety
<DaZ> i w ogóle o co chodzi.
<bastetmilo> DaZ nie jest z Wroclawia AFAIR
<DaZ> moje miasto to białystok
<bastetmilo> CookieM: no tak. Dawno sie nie umawiałam z kobietami ;)
<CookieM> przepraszam, znowu żart (sic!) mi się nie udał
<bastetmilo> CookieM: udał Ci się w połowie :P
<bastetmilo> hm. Wysypały mi się pliterki w google groups :(
<BlessJah> lol, to pójdziesz i będziesz 19 latkom stawiała drinki
<BlessJah> jeszcze ciekawiej będzie
<CookieM> jak to zwykle z Polakiem: najpierw mówi, potem myśli
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ale Ty czasami głupi jesteś.
<BlessJah> :D
<panx> witam CookieM BlessJah DaZ jak wam wieczór leci? =)
<CookieM> na Podlasiu niedawno nawałnica przeszła, myślałem, że dach chałupy, w której mieszkam, zerwie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: http://rekrutacja.pwr.edu.pl/eee
<panx> CookieM, nieźle, teraz właśnie lato , to mieszają się fronty najbardziej i duża szansa na takie widoki :P
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: można ich zgłosić do "kreatywnych" stron błędu 404 xD
<BlessJah> gdyby nie blink, to nawet by mi się podobało
<CookieM> to jakiś satanista-prymitywista robił, tylko pentagramu brakuje
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<CookieM> dobranoc \o
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> nom?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nom
<Quintasan> ło
<BlessJah> nie mam w ubuntu beepów
<Quintasan> Orientujesz się w wartościach parametrów Line Attenuation?
<kriters> :)
<BlessJah> nie
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> Zaraz to przez okno wywalę.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Też dzisiaj zonka wyłapałem, pamiętasz jak próbowałem router w switch zamienić? Wnerwiłem się dzisiaj i poszedłem sobie kupiłem Asmaxa 8portów 10/100
<Quintasan> Odłączam tego switcha co mam, podłączam wszystkie kable
<Quintasan> I !#$%#@#$ nie działa
<Quintasan> Odłączyłem, podłączłem to małe gówno i działa normalnie
<Quintasan> Jestem w martwym punkcie z tą siecią, iMXa nie podłączę do sieci bo sieciówka nie działa na 10mbps a ten switch ma tylko 10mbps przepustowości
<Quintasan> A nowy switch jakimś cudownym sposobem powoduje że nie mam internetu tam gdzie trzeba
<kriters> Robilem sobie motd wg tego opisu http://blog.wos.in/2011/03/wlasne-powitanie-po-ssh/  i mi wyskakuje takie cos tylko http://wklej.org/id/805433/ wie ktos moze o co chodzi?
<BlessJah> kriters: zainstaluj tclsh
<kriters> Ok zobacze.
<mati75> albo to #!/usr/bin/env tclsh zmień na #!/bin/bash
<kriters> A ktore mam wybrać? Pakiet tclsh jest pakietem wirtualnym zapewnianym przez: tcl8.5 8.5.11-1ubuntu1 tcl8.4 8.4.19-4ubuntu3
<BlessJah> zacznij od najnowszego
<foreste> czesc
<qermit> Quintasan: weź mi wyślij :E
<Quintasan> qermit: Co Ci wysłać?
<qermit> Quintasan: tego imxa
<kriters> BlessJah: dzieki juz lepiej.
<Quintasan> qermit: z jakiego tytułu niby?
<kriters> Teraz odczytuje tylko chyba jakis blad w tcl mam http://wklej.org/id/805441/
<qermit>  2157 < Quintasan> Zaraz to przez okno wywalę.
<qermit> Quintasan:  zeby sie nie zmaarnowało
<BlessJah> kriters: lm_sensors bodajże
<Quintasan> qermit: Mówię o tym 5-port mini hubie który mnie do szału doprowadza
<qermit> aaaa
<qermit> to nie, tego nie chce
<kriters> BlessJah: a moge zapytac jak to zrobic wiesz moze?
<BlessJah> jesli w ubuntu software center nie ma, to odpal synaptica
<kriters> Juz prawie http://wklej.org/id/805448/
<qermit> Quintasan: odpal sieć po uarcie
<Quintasan> qermit: uart?
<BlessJah> kriters: źle skopiowałeś
<kriters> Aha.
<kriters> http://wklej.org/id/804832/ bo kopiwoalem z tego myslalem ze jest dobrze.
<kriters> Zabraklo tylko ostatniej linijki ale dodalem.
<qermit> Quintasan: tak
<qermit> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Serial_Programming/IP_Over_Serial_Connections
<kriters> BlessJah: Dzieki za pomoc juz wiem w czym byl problem. ;-)
<BlessJah> asymetryczny algorytm szyfrowania pozwalający na deszyfrację za pomocą wielu kluczy prywatnych
<BlessJah> zna ktoś?
<BlessJah> google ignoruje kawałek z 'multiple private keys'
<kriters> Czarna magia.
<BlessJah> tak, trzeba z nią uważać
<kriters> Sorki ze zawracam tylek a gdzie sie zapisuje zeby po reset motd dzialal.
<gjm> Co się zapisuje?
<BlessJah> man motd
<kriters> Dobra poczytam
<gjm> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl.log:16:06 <@gjm> Tak, man motd
<gjm> I to chyba wczoraj było
<kriters> Dobra tylko ze gdzies tam bylo napisane ze etc/init.d/bootlogs  tutaj trzeba wklepac jakies tam linijk.
<BlessJah> pytanie wczoraj było inne
<gjm> Było podobne
<kriters> A nie ma pliku bootlogs
<kriters> I dlatego zapytalem.
<BlessJah> eot
<BlessJah> kriters: jeśli masz ubuntu, to man motd.tail
<BlessJah> swoją drogą ten man jest mylący, nie ma bootlogs
<Quintasan> lkjsdhiughsiosdanio
<Quintasan> cholerne sieci
<BlessJah> kriters: chcesz ten motd dla wszystkich czy tylko dla siebie?
<BlessJah> coś mi się z echostar kojarzy
<BlessJah> były jakieś bany?
<qermit> BlessJah: poznań
<BlessJah> qermit: asymetryczny algorytm szyfrowania pozwalający na deszyfrację wieloma kluczami prywatnymi?
<BlessJah> qermit: to ty używałeś echostara jakiś czas, nie?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-07
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<CookieM_> dzień dobry
<m477> witam
<qermit> BlessJah: nie
 * m477 siedzi na wykladzie :+)
<CookieM_> ciekawy chociaż?
<qermit> wykładzie?
<m477> tak, SUSY
<m477> o*
<Zippa> Możecie teraz mnie pocałować
<Zippa> bo nawróciłem się na mageię
<Zippa> :)]
<Zippa> xD
<bastetmilo> Zippa: skoro tak, to bólem serca Cię żegnamy
<bastetmilo> życzymy powodzenia
<bastetmilo> i takie tam
<bastetmilo> Żegnaj o/
<CookieM_> Zippa będziesz tęsknił?
<Zippa> Nie
<Zippa> Tylko za -deb
<gjm> \o
<gjm> Zaraz Cie pocałuje
<Zippa> :P
<CookieM_> co takiego fajnego jest w Magei?
<Zippa> Nie ma UNITY
<Zippa> i nie cierpi na Sydrom NVIDII
<bastetmilo> przecież Unity jest fajne.
<Zippa> Przereklamowany śmieć
<Zippa> I jest zbyt meinstrimowy
<bastetmilo> Och, hipster się odezwał
<bastetmilo> Unity jest fajne. I już.
<Zippa> Brzydkie nie pasuje z żadną tapetą
<gjm> Tak, bo nie możesz sobie zmienić DE
<bastetmilo> Jest ładne.
<CookieM_> a jak z apetytem na baterie? wczoraj BlessJah narzekał, że mu ubu zżera akumulator w 2,5 godziny
<Zippa> Ubuntu jest zbyt meinstrimowy
<ftpd> Zippa: Dlaczego istniejesz?
<gjm> A Ty jesteś zbyt głupi
<Zippa> bo muszę
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: ja mówiłam, że na Ubu trzyma mi bateria 2.5h :)
<ftpd> Cześć ekipa, btw.
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<ftpd> Zippa: A możesz istnieć na jakichś innych kanałach?
<CookieM_> przepraszam, nie czytałem uważnie
<Zippa> A Kubuntu jest u mnie Awaryjny
<bastetmilo> Zippa: mainstreamowy jest Windows.
<Zippa> Ubuntu też
<bastetmilo> ale głupoty gadasz
<bastetmilo> przestań
<Zippa> Jedno Ubuntu nie jest dla Hipsterów
<bastetmilo> Zippa: jesteś hipsterem?
<Zippa> bastetmilo tak
<gjm> Gimbusem raczej
<bastetmilo> umarłam
<Zippa> no to [*]
<bastetmilo> Zippa: ten kanał jest zbyt majstrimowy dla Ciebie. Musisz iść na #linuxdlahipsterow
<Zippa> Po pierwsze GNOME 3 jest brzydkie
<bastetmilo> a ten znowu swoje.
<ftpd> Hipsterzy za to są uber ładni.
<Zippa> A Mageia przez 90 dni jest popularne niż Ubuntu
<ftpd> Z pedalskimi spodniami, sweterkami po babci i okularami.
<bastetmilo> Zippa: naucz się pisać.
<Zippa> Ale nie chodzę z Iphonem tylko z Cegłą MDA compact I
<CookieM_> Zippa czy ty wiesz, co ja mam? alcatela z froyem
<Zippa> ah
<m477> przydaloby sie coś zjeść :/
<bastetmilo> ja własnie wróciłam ze sniadaniem :)
<CookieM_> smacznego
<m477> jak miło
<m477> zaraz pora na obiad
<Zippa> :P
<CookieM_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7bT5yHGYsI
<Zippa> Mageia jest fajna
<bastetmilo> Zippa: weź przestań
<Zippa> nie przestane
<Zippa> :P
<bastetmilo> no to wyjdziesz.
<m477> przejadlem sie ;/
<DeXTeD> Może ktoś zna jakiś dobry clipboard manager pod Shella?
<Zippa> hwj
<Zippa> *hej
<Zippa> HEJ :P
<gjm> No zrobię mu coś
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał Ubuntu | http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<kriters> BlessJah: Dla wszystki juz zrobilem wszystko w tcl
<Zippa> hejo
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Musiałeś tu wracać?
<Zippa> Musiałem
<Zippa> Bo na moim kanale pustki
<bastetmilo> Zippa: no to chyba dobrze? Znaczy, że twój kanał jest hipsterski.
<Zippa> 3 osoby na krzyż
<bastetmilo> Bardzo dobrze. Im mniej tym lepiej.
<Zippa> :) Mageia jest fajna
<gjm> Jeszcze raz przeczytam coś w tylu "Mageia jest fajna" to nie wiem co Ci zrobię
<Zippa> co mi zrobić
<BlessJah> Zippa: po prostu tego nie pisz
<bastetmilo> Zippa: zakneblujemy Cię i bedzie po sprawie. A jak nie zrozumiesz, to ban pomoże na pewno.
<Zippa> dlaczego podaj argument
<bastetmilo> dlatego pisz poprawnie
<Zippa> Nie ogarniam Polsatu
<gjm> bastetmilo: Używasz Nautilusa w Ubuntu, nie?
<bastetmilo> gjm: używam
<gjm> Działa Ci Del przy jak chcesz coś usunąć?
<gjm> (bez "przy")
<bastetmilo> działa
<gjm> Motyla noga
<Zippa> Nie ogarniam Dlaczego Ja?
<bastetmilo> Ty wielu rzeczy nie ogarniasz...
<BlessJah> Zippa: nie jesteś zabawny, jesteś irytujący
<Zippa> Wiem
<Zippa> ;>
<BlessJah> tym gorzej
<Zippa> :)
<Zippa> Idź obierać Ziemniaki
<BlessJah> dobra, starałem się być miły
<gjm> bastetmilo: A mogłabyś mi pokazać zawartość ~/.gnome2/accels/nautilus?
<gjm> Niedługo przez te swoje Linuksowe udogodnienia nie będę wiedział jak Windowsa obsłużyć
<Zippa> :) 8 za niedługo już puka do drzwi
<pakos> gjm: http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/06/11/gnome-3-delete-key-not-deletingworking-in-nautilus/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9a83uc9> (at alexsleat.co.uk)
<pakos> ja tak zrobilem i smiga bo standardowo ctrl trzeba dodac
<gjm> Próbowałem tego
<Zippa> Połyniemy daleko
<gjm> pakos: To może Ty mi pokażesz ~/.gnome2/accels/nautilus?
<pakos> pokazalbym ale na innym kompie jestem
<gjm> Dejm
<lisu> gjm: co ci potrzeba z gnome2?
<lisu> re
<gjm> Zawartość ~/.gnome2/accels/nautilus
<pakos> (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/DirViewActions/Trash" "Delete")
<pakos> tak mam a bylo (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/DirViewActions/Trash" "<Primary>Delete")
<lisu> gjm: gnome mam 2.30.2, nautilusa mam 2.30.1, http://pastebin.com/TPbVkdpB
<lisu> gjm: debian squeeze.
<pakos> zrobilem ta zmiane teraz na wersji 3.4.2 i podzialala
<gjm> lisu: Już naprawiłem, ale dzięki
<CookieM> z cyklu: dziś w aktualizacjach - nowe sterowniki do nvidii
<Voldenet> gdzie, nic nie dostałem
<ftpd> insomniac ~ # aptitude upgrade
<ftpd> The following packages will be upgraded:  libcups2
<ftpd> Ja też.
<Voldenet> a na dcc wrzucają
<BlessJah> aptitude?
<CookieM> paczka ważyła ok. 50 MB
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://i.imgur.com/bao4L.png5
<gjm> Nie tylko Ubuntu jest ładne (:
<BlessJah> co za tray?
<gjm> Wbudowany w tint2
<mati75> tint2
<BlessJah> myślałem że imgur zmniejszyl a tu opera
<BlessJah> charakterystyczny zegarek
<BlessJah> co to znaczy wbudowany?
<kichawa> oprhra ssie
<gjm> Taki że tint2 to panel i nie potrzebuję osobnego traya
<CookieM> ten pluszak mi pewien teledysk przypomina
<kichawa> muppets street
<gjm> CookieM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv6Ewqx3PMs
<kichawa> cookie monster:)
<ftpd> gjm: A jaki WM?
<CookieM> dokładnie, stare dobre czasy
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vZjBzYQ
<CookieM> kichawa: też
<CookieM> a cm z racji swojej 'profesji' cierpiał na otyłość
<CookieM> *ale
<mati75> gjm: strasznie duże powiadomienia masz
<kichawa> jakis kompleks?!
<gjm> mati75: A da się inaczej?
<mati75> gjm: chyba nie
<mati75> gjm: ja mam starszą wersje
<gjm> No ja właśnie dziś kompilowałem najnowszą
<gjm> Ale w sumie żadnych zmian
<gjm> JJest niby jakieś -customizable w AUR ale chce bzr a ja nie potrzebuje
<mati75> gjm: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=51041 to mam
<gjm> Mi się wysypało
<BlessJah> bzr nie jest jedynie jako builttime?
<gjm> w tym wypadku chyba tak
<gjm> Ale i tak mi coś nie chce banglać
<gjm> ftpd: Oepnbox
<gjm> Openbox kurczę
<mati75> gjm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134574/
<mati75> jeszcze muszę sprawdzić czy działa
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Coś uzgodnione z tym piwem?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: sama ze soba mam uzgadniać?
<Quintasan> pff
<Quintasan> Dobra, ja idę na chwilę, potem będę to pogadamy
<Zippa> hej hej kup se klej
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dziękuję, że jesteś <3
<mati75> bastetmilo: good girl
<BlessJah> pozytywne wzmocnienie
<bastetmilo> :)
<qermit> o/
<qermit> bastetmilo: co wy sie na to piwo jak sójka za morze wybieracie?
<ftpd> Musisz im pomóc. Pojechać tam i pokazać, jak się organizuje wyjście na piwo.
<ftpd> For sure.
<ftpd> Fo' real, yo.
<qermit> już byłem ale Quintasana nie było
<ftpd> Quintasan: Jak mogłeś.
<qermit> raczej jak nie mógł
<ftpd> Może nie chciał.
<ftpd> kw
<ftpd> Aj. 'kw' to nie to okno.
<bastetmilo> qermit: tak, próbujemy zorganizowac
<bastetmilo> znaczy Quintasan chce zebym ja zorganizowala a on przyjdzie na gotowe
<qermit> bastetmilo: powiedż że będziesz w Różowej Lali, a potem się spóźnij
<BlessJah> Quintasan: stary, nie wiesz w co się pakujesz
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: co jest do organizowania w wyjsciu dwoch osob na piwo w miescie do ktorego obydwoje maja blisko?
<qermit> BlessJah: nastrój
<BlessJah> qermit: świece, kwiaty, te sprawy?
<BlessJah> trzeba było tak od razu
<qermit> BlessJah: wystarczy łóżko
<BlessJah> myślałem że szukamy knajpy
<qermit>  2136 <@qermit> bastetmilo: powiedż że będziesz w Różowej Lali, a potem się spóźnij
<qermit> to nie brzmi jak knajpa
<BlessJah> czemu nie
<qermit> apropo, dziś jechałem do radiomia
<qermit> i stały grzybiarki
<qermit> ale tak się rozleniwiły że każda miała krzesełko
<BlessJah> co w tym dziwnego?
<BlessJah> dużo nie jeżdżę, ale częściej widzę grzybiarki, jagodziarki i inne, na krzesełkach, niż bez
<BlessJah> tylko tirówek na krzesełkach jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem
<qermit> no ja mówię o tirówkach
<BlessJah> no to mów, że tirówki
<Quintasan> Moja wina moja wina
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: A co ja jestem żeby dyktować warunki wyjścia na piwo ludziom z Wrocławia?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Jak jest kilka osób z Wrocławia chętnych to zgadajcie się tak żeby pasowało a ja postaram się nigdzie nie umawiać i przyjechać
<BlessJah> Quintasan: to ktoś jeszcze idzie?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie wiem, trzeba by zrobić jakąś listę
<CookieM> listy to już dawno zrobione (przez PiS)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ja tym bardziej nie wiem
<dweller> te statystyki to już martwe są
<dweller> co w topicu siedzą
<BlessJah> Statystyka wygenerowana w wtorek, 7 sierpnia 2012 - 4:14:17
<BlessJah> `seen dreadlish
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: dreadlish was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 10 weeks, 1 day, 8 hours, 27 minutes, and 40 seconds ago: <Dreadlish> Wizard: kurwa wypierdalaj tępy cwelu.
<dweller> :D
<dweller> chociażby topic z 2010 roku
<dweller> czy coś
<BlessJah> ignorują gjm
<gjm> Co mnie?
<BlessJah> statystyki nie respektują twojej małpy
<gjm> Przykre >:
<BlessJah> nie przejmuj się, mnie chyba od ponad roku olewają
<gjm> Idę malować pokój siostry
<BlessJah> o tej porze?
<gjm> Tak wyszło
<gjm> Sprzątała pół dnia
<BlessJah> dweller: mógłbym w sumie takie staty wygenerować, ale brakuje mi logów z dwóch początkowych lat
<BlessJah> ale pisg jest nieelastyczny jeśli chodzi o logi
<dweller> meh
<qermit> gjm: jak możesz marszczyć freda w pokoju siostry i się jeszcze tym chwalić
<qermit> gjm: to obrzydliwe
<gjm> Lol
<gjm> Malować != Marszczyć freda
<CookieM> nocna pora odpowiednio nastraja
<qermit> ach przepraszam
<qermit> styrlic umarł
<qermit> nawet nie pamiętam jak on się nazywał już
<qermit> wizard gdzieś znikł
<ftpd> Wizard był kilka dni temu.
<ftpd> Powiedział, że nie ma czasu na irce i poszedł.
<gjm> [']
<qermit> to tak jak ja
<qermit> tylko że ja nie poszedłem
<ftpd> Ale Ty nie robisz /quit.
<ftpd> (Niestety.)
 * m477 ziew
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-08
<qermit> ftpd: no popatrz, cozapech
<m477> :<
<m477> łączę się z wami w bólu Panowie.
<BlessJah> :-0
<m477> BlessJah:  polowa filmow na YT mi pokazuje cos takiego: "Unfortunately, this video is not available in Germany because it may contain music for which GEMA has not granted the respective music rights."
<m477> ciekawe
<qermit> nie ma to jak zabawa diodami
<m477> qermit: tak
<BlessJah> geoIPój się
<BlessJah> trick z zamianą /watch?v=XXX na /v/XXX chyba nie przeskoczy blokady na kraj
<BlessJah> m477: z ciekawosci, jestes w polsce, nie?
 * BlessJah chce beepa :|
<m477> BlessJah: nie jestem
<BlessJah> siedzisz u niemców?
<m477> no
<BlessJah> no to się dziwisz że ci blokuję połowę filmów
<m477> nie dziwie sie
<m477> tzn tak troche dziwne
<m477> ze yt tutaj 'nielegalny'
<m477> o dziala :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf6C8Kcj1So
<m477> ale mnie cos muli
<BlessJah> sigh
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: to Ty nie jesteś z Wrocławia?
<bastetmilo> To zmienia postać rzeczy.
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: w takim razie czekamy na powrót TheNumb, bo wtedy będą 3 osoby na to wyjście.
<ldsix> Witam serdecznie :)
<DeXTeD> Witam
<ldsix> Przybylem tu z nadzieja, ze ktos pomoze mi rozwiazac problem z pewnie znana przypadloscia - rozdzielczosc ekranu na laptopie
<ldsix> Od wczoraj walkuje i proboje wszystko co znalazlem na necie i nic..
<DeXTeD> A co się dzieje?
<ldsix> Po prostu do wyboru mam tylko jedna - 1024x768
<ldsix> Moj laptop obsluguje 1366x768
<ldsix> I wlasnie chce na taka ustawic
<gjm> \o
<ldsix> Przeczesalem pol internetu, kazde instrukcje nie skutkowaly
<ldsix> A tylko to blokuje mnie od przestawienia sie na ubuntu wlasnie :)
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<CookieM_> u mnie wyświetla ww. rozdzielczość na laptopie i też mam ubuntu
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<gjm> Ale mnie głowa boli?
<gjm> Bez "?"
<TheNumb> .
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: co powiesz na piwo?
<TheNumb> om nom nom
<gjm> Tak rano?
<TheNumb> No ba
<TheNumb> Śniadanie mistrzów
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie rano, bo ja w pracy jestem
<bastetmilo> Proponuje jutro :)
<bastetmilo> o 19:00
<TheNumb> Hmmm
<TheNumb> No w sumie...
<TheNumb> Tylko czy dziewczyna czegoś nie wymyśli na jutro ;z
<bastetmilo> Dobra. To może przyszły tydzień? Np. wtorek sobie rezerwujemy.
<bastetmilo> I przyjdź może z dziewczyną? :)
<gjm> Mi może ktoś przynieść, nawet teraz
<DeXTeD> ldsix: a jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<TheNumb> gjm: klina?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: wtorek, wtorek jest ok.
<ldsix> intel gma 4500m
<TheNumb> Ona raczej nie przyjdzie, musi zakuwać do poprawki.
<gjm> Oj tam, oj tam
<bastetmilo> Ach. Dobra. Czyli mamy wstępny termin: wtorek 14 sierpnia.
<bastetmilo> godzina 19
<bastetmilo> a teraz pytanie. Gdzie?
<DeXTeD> ldsix: a tym próbowałeś?
<DeXTeD> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/newrez+-+Screen+resolution+with+scaling?content=134686
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/29zyqvm> (at gtk-apps.org)
<ldsix> DeXTeD: nie probowalem
<ldsix> Musze to skompilowac, tak?
<DeXTeD> to jest skrypt, odpal go przez konsole za pomoca ./nazwapliku
<DeXTeD> oczywiście wypakuj :)
<ldsix> :)
<ldsix> no i utworzyl mi sie pulpit zdalny :)
<DeXTeD> ?!
<ldsix> odpalilem drugi skrypt, tez z "z" w nazwie
<ldsix> pierwszy skrypt:
<ldsix> Cannot scale your video output!
<ldsix> Though your installed xrandr version is current
<ldsix> your video driver does not support the 1.3.x
<ldsix> options.  It is possible that switching to a
<ldsix> differrent driver driver would have this support.
<ldsix> tylko skad te sterowniki?
<jacekowski> starego xrandr potrzebujesz
<DeXTeD> instalowałeś jakieś sterowniki?
<CookieM_> ldsix, wczoraj była aktualizacja sterów do nvidii, może spróbuj zaktualizować system
<ldsix> sterownikow nie instalowalem znikad
<DeXTeD> CookieM_: to jest intel gma 4500m
<DeXTeD> zobacz w ustawieniach systemu > dodatkowe sterowniki czy coś takiego
<DeXTeD> co tam masz zaznaczone/zainstalowanie i co możesz zainstalować
<ldsix> pusto
<DeXTeD> przydało by się coś wrzucić
<ldsix> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<ldsix> tutaj niby sa, ale jak sie za to zabrac :>
<ftpd> Czelą.
<ldsix> cos zrobilem, musze zrestartowac
<gjm> ftpd: Cz-cześć
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<ldsix> no i futro
<ldsix> Nie można zastosować zachowanej konfiguracji dla monitorów
<ldsix> żaden z wybranych trybów nie jest zgodny z możliwymi trybami:
<ldsix> Próbowanie trybów dla CRTC 310
<ldsix> CRTC 310: próbowanie trybu 1024x768@0Hz za pomocą wyjścia w 1366x768@0Hz (przeszło 0)
<ldsix> CRTC 310: próbowanie trybu 1024x768@0Hz za pomocą wyjścia w 1366x768@0Hz (przeszło 1)
<ldsix> konfiguracja zla?
<ldsix> widze ze mi sie stracila domyslna skorka w programach ;)
<ldsix> Panowie..
<CookieM_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237873
<ldsix> hmmm.. zobaczer
<ldsix> zobacze*
<ldsix> xorg.conf mam pusty
<ldsix> poza tym to jest o optymalizacji chyba
<ldsix> zobaczymy
<ldsix> Nic sie nie zmienia
<ldsix> Trzeba sobie darowac.
<CookieM_> ciekawy wątek na ubu forums, na drugiej stronie jest rozwiązanie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840959
<ldsix> lshw -c video
<ldsix> nie tu :)
<ldsix> "...nomodeset kills kms"
<ldsix> mam nomodeset wpisane do gruba
<ldsix> Nic nie kapuje juz :)
<CookieM_>  One) Try some of the stuff in that Gentoo link (in theory, removing the i915.modeset parameter and changing "acpi_osi=Linux" to just "acpi_osi=" would give you back the Intel driver and allow direct control over LCD brightness from the keyboard hotkeys)
<ldsix> dodalem wlasnie
<ldsix> robie restart
<CookieM_> tak tu chodzi o regulację jasności ale automatycznie ładuje inny sterownik - intelowski
<ldsix> jasnosc ekranu mam bez nomodeset
<ldsix> ale nic poza tym
<ldsix> chyba mi brakuje 915resolution
<ldsix> configuration: latency=0
<ldsix> powinno tam byc te 915
<ldsix> nie mam
<ldsix> restart
<ldsix> no bez jaj.
<ldsix> dziekuje bardzo za pomoc
<ldsix> obejde sie smakiem chyba
<ldsix> czesc
<bastetmilo> pięknie, dźwięk mi zniknął
<gjm> Chochliki
<gjm> Albo pulse <;
<bastetmilo> restart pomógł
<tajwanuser> cze
<DeXTeD> Ja w domu mam ciekawy problem z dźwiękiem, czasami jak coś zmieniam np. głośność, utwory, eq - to dźwięk zmienia się na taki bardzo piszczący, same wysokie trzaski i piski... Na szczęście wystarczy w ustawieniach przełączyć z 5.1 na coś innego i z powrotem.
<DeXTeD> Witam
<shpaq> fajnie masz
<uh> Cz
<kichawa> gdzie ubu trzyma starsze isa (liczba mnoga od iso) [;
<kichawa> ?
<dweller> na serwerach...
<dweller> a iso jest nieodmienialne
<macer1> kichawa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<kichawa> macer1: thx
<Zippa> Hej
<DaZ> starsze obrazy, nubki wy
<DaZ> >:
<bastetmilo> re
<ftpd> re
<ftpd> 15:26:41 !--             | gjm sets [-q Zippa!*@*]
<ftpd> :(((
<lisu> haj faj
<lisu> czołem
<BlessJah> ftpd: i tak wyszedł jak tylko zobaczył
<BlessJah> albo pomyślał, że nadal ma, bo nikt nie odpowiedział?
<BlessJah> hej lisu
<lisu> co tam psujecie?
<ftpd> Ja kulturalnie gram w muda.
<lisu> muda?
<lisu> ja nie w temacie ;]
<BlessJah> lisu: taki mocno nerdowski rpg tekstowy
<gjm> ftpd: Bo mi głowę zawracał
<ftpd> lisu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<lisu> ftpd: fajne to to
<ftpd> Mega.
<bastetmilo> A ja zrobiłam wydarzenie na g+
<ftpd> lisu: Na przykład teraz mam: http://cl.ly/image/440J1H3Y180R
<lisu> ktoś uzywa g+ tutaj?
<ftpd> Ja.
<lisu> ftpd: masz osx czy tylko taki theme?
 * lisu ma theme
 * lisu hides
<ftpd> lisu: OSX
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Kliknąłem Ci, że not going!
<BlessJah> hm... z unity i wywaleniem paska menu z okna na glowny pasek, moze jest jakis mod do unity
<BlessJah> z theme OSX
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no dzięki wielkie :/
<bastetmilo> siejesz defetyzm
<lisu> ftpd: zawsze chcialem popykac w takiego erpega, ale nie mam na to czasu ;/
<BlessJah> lol 'jestes trzezwy'
<ftpd> lisu: http://cl.ly/image/433l0S361H3Y - a tu masz mnie w cywilu z drugieog muda :P
<BlessJah> ftpd: to jest tylko player vs player, czy sa tez AI?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jest mnóstwo AI
<BlessJah> co sie dzieje z postacia, jak sie rozlaczasz?
<ftpd> "znika ze swiata"
<ftpd> Jak się potem łączysz, pojawiasz się w najbliższej miejscu zakończenia lokacji startowej.
<BlessJah> mozna zastawic pulapke :]
<ftpd> Z tym samym ekwipunkiem (no, z malutkimi wyjątkami - np. bron magiczna ma okreslona zywotnosc), w tym samym stanie HP/many/zmęczenia/najedzenia/upcia itp.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jaką pułapkę?
<ftpd> Że się zaczaisz i jak ktoś się lognie, to go jebs?
<BlessJah> nie zdaza sie ladawc w srodku jakiejs walki po zalogowaniu?
<ftpd> Nie.
<BlessJah> albo spawnowac przy jakichs potworach?
<ftpd> Lokacje startowe to karczmy itp
<ftpd> Sa bezpieczne od mobow.
<ftpd> Natomiast moze tam stac gracz, ktory Cie zaatakuje, owszem.
<BlessJah> a, tak to rozwiazali
<ftpd> Natomiast w niepisanym kodeksie graczy atakowanie na startowce to mega duze faux pas.
<ftpd> Tak, jak wylogowanie, jak ktos Cie zaatakuje.
<ftpd> Nie mozesz sie wylogowac bedac zwiazanym walka, ale jak ktos Cie zaatakuje, uciekniesz i te 30 minut potem sie wylogujesz - wysmieja Cie.
<ftpd> Tfu, 30 sekund.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Po walce przez 30 sekund system traktuje Cie jako zwiazanego walka.
<BlessJah> wszyscy wszystkich znaja?
<ftpd> Zalezy.
<ftpd> W sensie, zaraz.
<ftpd> Gracze, czy postacie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak duza jest roznica
<ftpd> Jesli chodzi o graczy - moze nie wszyscy wszystkich, ale no, jest XXI wiek i to malo popularna rozrywka, to gra raczej stara ekipa, nowych jest malo.
<ftpd> Jesli o postacie - nie. Nie znasz imienia nikogo, dopoki ten Ci sie explicite nie 'przedstawi'.
<BlessJah> chodzilo mi o graczy
<ftpd> I tez pytanie, co oznacza "znac kogos".
<ftpd> Bo wiekszosc tych graczy "znam" tak jak Ciebie.
<ftpd> Z irca, forum, wspolnej gry.
<BlessJah> to wlasnie znaczy
<ftpd> Część oczywiście znam lepiej.
<ftpd> Ba, miałem kilka lasek poznanych na mudzie/w światku okołomudowym.
<ftpd> Mamy zloty itp.
<ftpd> Teraz w weekend jest pod Poznaniem.
<ftpd> Tyle, że kilka lat temu na zlot poznański wbijało jakieś 100-150 osób.
<ftpd> Teraz jak będzie 25, to już tłum.
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> hm... w sumie ciekawe czy latwo by bylo zaprzac basha do farmienia w jakichs bloodwarsach czy plemionach
<ftpd> Jesli chodzi o muda, napisanie bota jest proste.
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym pomyslalem
<ftpd> Gra sie zwykle klientem, bo przez goly telnet to "Troche" niewygodnie.
<BlessJah> tylko bot a AI tez roznica
<BlessJah> a wlasnie mi o AI chodzilo
<ftpd> I te klienty maja swoj jezyk skryptowy i/lub przyjmuja skrypty w jakichs jezykach.
<ftpd> Tyle, ze botowanie jest zabronione.
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> no wlasnie, a przy tak malej liczbie graczy gdzie kazdy kazdego kojarzy, bot wyleci dosyc szybko
<ftpd> BlessJah: Znasz WoWa?
<ftpd> Albo widziales chociaz raz?
<ftpd> mud to taki wow.
<ftpd> Są gracze, są MOBy.
<BlessJah> nie znam wowa
<ftpd> Mozesz ciepac PvP, mozesz ciepac PvE. Co kto lubi.
<bastetmilo> World of wordkraft?
<BlessJah> tak
<ftpd> Ja jestem kiepski w PvP, to se farmie na mobach.
<ftpd> Fajne jest to, ze gracze moga sie organizowac w gildie.
<ftpd> Ja np. jestem w Mafii.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> mafia
<ftpd> Mamy swoja kamienice, Dona, Consigliore, Caporegimes itp.
<ftpd> Jest normalnie polityka, w sensie niektore gildie sie nawalaja z innymi, inne sa neutralne, inne robia gnoj wszystkim itp.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a Ty kim jesteś?
<BlessJah> fajny motyw jest z ta jakas gra, gdzie jest zasymulowana galaktyka
<BlessJah> z podrozami miedzygwiezdnymi, ekonomia, wojnami
<bastetmilo> kurde, to jak BF są klany i mają klanówki, spary itp itd
<lisu> BlessJah: ja swego czasu piasłem takie coś
<ftpd> BlessJah: Aktualnie zwyklym zolnierzem. Bylem Caporegime kiedys.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Eve Online się ta gra nazywa.
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: 18:36:32 |        ftpd   | BlessJah: Aktualnie zwyklym zolnierzem. Bylem Caporegime kiedys.
<BlessJah> tak, wlasnie
<ftpd> Ale to jest to samo.
<ftpd> Tylko inny setting.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Tam latasz w kosmosie, tu biegasz po swiecie fantasy.
<BlessJah> to mozesz spekulowac surowcami w mudzie?
<ftpd> Polowa "mojego" muda to Warhammer, druga polowa to swiat z ksiazek Sapkowskiego.
<ftpd> Oczywiście.
<BlessJah> jak wyglada ekonomia i gospodarka muda?
<ftpd> Na przykłąd my, jako mafia, regularnie chodzimy po magiczne (lepsze, wypasione) bronie i zbroje. nie po to, ze nam sa potrzebne, bo uzywamy moze 1/3 tego, co zdobywamy.
<ftpd> Ale po to, zeby inni nie mieli.
<ftpd> BlessJah: No np. na naszym terenie zeby expic albo pracowac (zdobywac doswiadczenie lub kase) trzeba kupic u nas licencje.
<BlessJah> ale kamienia nie skupujecie na budowe twierdzy
<ftpd> Jak nie, to przychodzi smutny pan i Cie zabija.
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> smutny pan
<ftpd> Nie. Az tak nie. Ale jesli nie zaplacimy 'podatku gildiowego', to np. kowal w miescie przestanie nam sprzedawac zbroje
<ftpd> Albo restauracja nie bedzie miala posilkow na sprzedaz.
<BlessJah> ftpd: bardzo smierc boli?
<ftpd> BlessJah: 1/6 calkowitego doswiadczenia. Na niskich poziomach zupelnie nie. Na wyzszych...
<ftpd> Na tym drugim obrazku, co pokazywalem, ostatnio padlem w 2007
<ftpd> I teraz mam ostatni lvl, ktory sie wyswietla + duuuuuuuzo wyzej.
<BlessJah> czyli 165 dni samej gry?
<ftpd> Jakbym umarl, bylby gnoj. Kilka lat gry w plecy.
<ftpd> Nie. To pierwszy obrazek.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> to by bolało
<ftpd> Ale tak, tą postacią co wklejałem, mam 165 dni samej gry.
<ftpd> Mój rekord na jednej postaci to ponad 300.
<BlessJah> tak, ale 165 dni online, czy 165 dni od rozpoczecia?
<ftpd> 165 dni sumując czas zalogowania.
<gjm> o_O
<BlessJah> kawal czasu
<ftpd> Jakbym był non-toper w grze 165 dni.
<ftpd> Spoko, znam typa, co ma ponad 500.
<lisu> ftpd: pff, 400 dni w 1 roku bym walnął ;)
<ftpd> lisu: Po 30 minutach nieaktywnosci system wywala.
<ftpd> lisu: A skrypt, ktory co 25 minut wysyla na serwer komende, zeby nie wywalilo jest nielegalny i kasuja za to postac, jak zlapia.
<ftpd> :P
<lisu> ftpd: no joke taki, domyslam się ze gra ma zabezpieczenia
<BlessJah> lisu: spoko, po kilku dniach bez snu zaczniesz wlasnie co kilka(nascie) minut zasypiac na chwile
<ftpd> Ja teraz akurat chce zrobic lvl
<ftpd> mam 13/17
<ftpd> i 3 "podcechy" do 14.
<BlessJah> akurat zeby co kwadrans cos wyslac
<BlessJah> ftpd: jestes smutnym panem, co zabija?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Yup.
<ftpd> Jak mi ktos dziala bez licencji, to w sumie bez slowa wyjmuje bron i atakuje.
<BlessJah> skad wiecie ze ktos farmi u was?
<ftpd> Ale nie ganiam jakos specjalnie. Chyba, ze ktorys raz spotkam.
<ftpd> Ide sobie ulica i widze, proste.
<BlessJah> lasy nie sa pod wasza jurysdykcja?
<ftpd> jelsi np. za noszenie paczek pocztowych jest licencja, stoje na poczcie, a wpada typ, co jej nie ma (mamy baze, kto ma, a kto nie :P) i bierze paczke - to go kilim.
<ftpd> Są.
<ftpd> To była metafora z ulicą.
<ftpd> Cała kraina jest pod naszą jurysdykcją.
<ftpd> http://qqqx.nazwa.pl/nightal/mapy/athkatla.jpg
<ftpd> Patrzcie.
<ftpd> Tak wygląda mapa miasta.
<ftpd> Przykładowa.
<ftpd> To dość duże miasto.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Gracze generalnie poruszają się "z kwadracika na kwadracik".
<ftpd> Taki kwadracik nazywa się "lokacja".
<ftpd> I masz z lokacji jakieśtam określone możliwości przejścia na inną lokację (kierunki geograficzne).
<BlessJah> myslalem ze to odbywa sie na zasadzie nethacka
<ftpd> Czyli stoisz sobie, robisz komende 'spojrz' i masz wtedy opis, co widzisz dookola i gdzie mozesz pojsc
<ftpd> Znajdujesz sie w budynku poczty. Przed toba stoi lada za ktora jest czesc pomieszczenia przeznaczona tylko dla pracownikow. Wzdluz scian stoja kosze i worki  zawierajace zapewnie najrozmaitsze przesylki. Za dluga, marmurowa lada przedzielajaca sale krzata sie pracownik poczty. Sciana za jego plecami jest w prawie  w calosci zaslonieta szafami na listy.  Na jednej ze scian zawieszono dosc duza, drewniana tablice.
<ftpd> Jest tutaj jedno widoczne wyjscie: poludniowy-zachod.
<ftpd> Wesoly wysoki halfling.
<ftpd> To na przyklad poczta w miescie, w ktorym mieszkam.
<ftpd> O.
<BlessJah> bardziej tekstowy niz nethack
<ftpd> Yup.
<ftpd> Nie ma wartosci liczbowych.
<ftpd> Nie wiesz, ze masz 100/250 HP, 30/60 many itp
<ftpd> Tylko masz:
<ftpd> Jestes fizycznie w swietnej kondycji, zas mentalnie w pelni sil.
<BlessJah> nom widzialem
<ftpd> I potem jak stracisz hp, masz inny opis
<ftpd> Dostepne poziomy kondycji:
<ftpd> LEDWO ZYWY, ciezko ranny, w zlej kondycji, ranny, lekko ranny, w dobrym stanie i w swietnej kondycji.
<lisu> ftpd: nie lepiej 1/7 5/7 ? krócej.
<BlessJah> wole nethacka
<BlessJah> choc nigdy nie mialem cierpliwosci ani czasu
<ftpd> lisu: Tak to już jest, że mud nie wystawia wartości liczbowych. Możesz sobie w kliencie podmienić, żeby Ci się wyświetlało 2/7 na przykład.
<ftpd> lisu: Znaczy wiesz. Mud ma opisy, bo to 'klimatyczne'.
<ftpd> Jestes mocarny, gibki, atletyczny, inteligentny, madry i dzielny.
<lisu> x]
<lisu> fajne
<ftpd> Fajniej niz 'masz sile 8, zrecznosc 4, wytrzymalosc 12' i tak dalej.
<lisu> dobra powiem inaczej, równie fajne
<lisu> co kto woli
<ftpd> Yup.
<BlessJah> ftpd: no z tym atletyczny przesadziles, nie powiedzialbym ze jestem atletyczny
<ftpd> BlessJah: To są staty mojej postaci :P
<BlessJah> :(
<ftpd> Jest 6 cech - sila, zrecznosc, wytrzymalosc, inteligencja, madrosc, odwaga
<lisu> a ktoś pykał w neteka?
<ftpd> Dostepne poziomy wytrzymalosci: cherlawy, rachityczny, mizerny, dobrze zbudowany, wytrzymaly, twardy, muskularny i atletyczny.
<ftpd> I to sobie tak rosnie
<lisu> netreka?
<ftpd> W miare, jak sie wyexpiasz.
<BlessJah> ftpd: poziom przeciwnikow tez rosnie, czy sa jakies tereny gdzie sa mocniejsze i slabsze potwory?
<bastetmilo> rachityczny :D
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tereny.
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Tereny.
<ftpd> BlessJah: + oczywiscie random. Nie masz powiedziane, ze _zawsze_ dany przeciwnik ma tyle-i-tyle statow.
<ftpd> One maja 'w granicach'.
<BlessJah> jak w falloucie
<ftpd> Dlatego najwiecej emocji jest jak bijesz tych, co Ci sie udaje na styk.
<ftpd> Bo raz zabijesz, a raz trzeba uciekac.
<ftpd> No i oczywiscie im trudniejszy przeciwnik, tym wiecej expa.
<BlessJah> tak, jak postac pierdnieciem zdmuchuje przeciwnika to sie robi nudne
<ftpd> W sensie, porownujac jego sile bojowa (czyli staty + skille + sprzet) do Twojej.
<BlessJah> jest mistrz gry, czy wszystko robi serwer?
<ftpd> Do tego jeszcze umiejetnosci specjalne wynikajace z zawodu, takie tam.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Serwer.
<ftpd> Jak masz 250 graczy online, to troche trudno mistrza gry, nie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem ilu graczy gra na serwerze
<ftpd> Sa koderzy (pisza nowe miejsca, sprzet, potwory, mechanizmy), sa admini tacy od kontaktow/konfliktow z graczami.
<ftpd> Itp.
<BlessJah> ide zjesc sniadanie
<ftpd> No, na najwiekszym mudzie swiata, genesis, w latach swietnosci bylo po 500 osob naraz.
<BlessJah> potem moze napisze na szybko jakiegos bota do bloodwars o ile to jeszcze istnieje
<ftpd> Nawet nie wiem, co to.
<ftpd> To ja jadę do chaty, czus.
<BlessJah> mmorpg
<BlessJah> o wampirach, cos jak plemiona, klikasz sobie w przegladarce ze najezdzasz kogos albo idziesz na wyprawe
<bastetmilo> gjm: dasz link do topicu http://bit.ly/QfyfuZ - meet.ubuntu-pl Wrocław
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://bit.ly/QfyfuZ - meet.ubuntu-pl Wrocław | http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<gjm> Prosz.
<bastetmilo> dziekuje :)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie umiesz sama zmienić topicu? ;-)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nastepne spotkanie
<BlessJah> ftpd: pisz dwie literki zanim tabujesz
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie chce mi się :P
<bjfs> to spotkanie jest ograniczone do ludzi z Wrocławia; więc tym razem nie spędzę połowy dnia w transporcie ;S
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie. A teraz już nie mogę :P
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak, następne. Ale tym razem lokalne.
<bastetmilo> Warszawa na przykład nie jest zaproszona.
<ftpd> He he he.
<ftpd> A Poznań?
<BlessJah> ftpd: będą do was strzelać jak przyjedziecie
<jacekowski> przyjechalbym ale nie moge
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie. Sam zorganizuj w Poznaniu.
<bjfs> ciekawe, czy pakiet aptitude zostanie kiedykolwiek zaktualizowany w 12.04; bo óbóntó przegrywa pod tym względem chociażby z LMDE :P
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie jesteś lokalny. Nie możesz. Zorganizuj u siebie.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zorganizuj w londynie czy gdzieś
<ftpd> Będę w Londynie w Sept.
<bastetmilo> argh... a ja się od dwóch lat wybieram...
<bastetmilo> i jak ta sójka
<bjfs> a co z tym LoCo w końcu? działa to? nie działa?
<bastetmilo> bjfs: nie
<bastetmilo> bo się nie udzielamy
<bastetmilo> i nie organizujemy spotkan
<bjfs> stąd te lokalne mityngi? :P
<bastetmilo> tak
<ftpd> kw
<bjfs> no tak, spotkanie w Londynie to dobry kandydat na sprawozdanie loco-pl ;)
<bastetmilo> czepiasz ise detali
<ftpd> Kogo obchodzi loco-pl?
<bjfs> źle to wygląda na arenie międzynarodowej ;Ss bo jak zwykle rodacy nie potrafią się dogadać, pff
<bjfs> zresztą jak wygląda historia PLD, jedna wielka deweloperska kłótnia ;-P
<m477> nie ma to jak 12 z 18 ostatnich godzin przesiedziec w pracy
<bastetmilo> jakiś ocr do pdfów na Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> pdf2text z xpdf sprawdź
<lisu> kiepsko to działa niestety
<bastetmilo> a ten ocrfeeder?
<spass> heloł
<BlessJah> o/
<maxprzemo> witam . mam problem bo nie chce mi odpalc sie płyta z instalatorem ubuntu 11.04 po restarcie kompa włancza sie normalnie windows . dodam ze mam ustawiony naped cd dvd jako pierwszy  w biosie .
<spass> płyta z jakiegoś lewego iso ?
<bastetmilo> co Wy macie z tymi spacjami?
<spass> co z nimi?
<maxprzemo> remix z ubuntu.pl
<spass> no%20co%20z%20nimi? :)
<ftpd> WŁANCZA?
<spass> maxprzemo: zobacz inną która zawsze się botowałą... jak zadziała, na 100% iso kiepskie
<spass> *s/ą/a
<mati75> ubuntu 11.04 to nie lepiej 12.04
<mati75> a zapomniałem, nie ma zajebistego remiksu
<spass> :)
<mati75> i instalator szczeka po niemiecku
<ftpd> Co to te remiksy?
<panx> witam
<spass> ftpd... brak bootowania płyty...
<mati75> ftpd: ubuntu ze zmienioną tapetą
<macer1> nie wie ktos przypadkiem jak w nowym kadu sie wysyla public keye?
<Vorbis^> podobno ppm na kontakcie -> więcej -> wyślij klucz
<macer1> no właśnie nie
<macer1> w 0.12 to usunęli
<Vorbis^> nie masz "więcej"?
<macer1> nie
<macer1> w 0.11 było normalnie
<Vorbis^> mi sie w 0.11.3 już straciło
<Vorbis^> na kanale kadu powiedzieli że ma być a ja mam to dziwne
<macer1> eh
<macer1> mozna recznie wyciagnac key
<macer1> i wkleic na czat
<macer1> jako workaround
<macer1>  cat .kadu/keys/simlite/*
<panx> w repo jest 11.2 skąd masz  0.12
<mati75> pewnie ode mnie
<panx> zbuduje mi ktoś paczkę .deb? z kadu 0.12?
<macer1> ee a ppa nie masz nigdzie?
<panx> ee aa ppa mam dodane
<macer1> i w ppa nie ma?
<panx> i nadal najnowsze to te co mam
<panx> czyli 0.11.2
<macer1> a bo ja ubuntu nie mam aktualnie, to nie wiem
<carolinus> !servers
<panx> patryk-prezu chyba sie nazywa te ppa
<panx> aa, a co masz?
<panx> pewnie Archa...? :D
<macer1> trafiłeś
<mati75> panx: jest ppa
<panx> ja się boję archa... on zieje ogniem i wypala umysły...
<mati75> panx: bo sam robiłem
<panx> mati no widzisz.. ja mma PPA z kadu.im i mam nadal te stare
<mati75> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=152&p=915889&sid=a83814267564d51abcef795decb25908#p915889
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3kvu4d> (at ubuntu.pl)
<mati75> bo ja jestem nowym opiekunem
<macer1> jak nie znajdziesz ppa możesz ew. zakosić od debiana sid http://packages.debian.org/sid/kadu
<mati75> i nie mam do tamtego dosŧepu
<panx> ;)
<panx> są róznice między 11.2 a 12?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> zepsulu public keye
<macer1> i pare innych rzeczy
<macer1> zepsuli*
<tehora> cześć wszystkim mam do Was ogromną prośbę: wypełnijcie mi proszę ankietę do magisterki http://bit.ly/ankietaWiOO
<panx> i jak to się ma do użytkowania ?
<tehora> jakieś 5-15 minut.
<panx> tehora, spoko
<tehora> będę naprawdę wdzięczna (:
<macer1> użytkuję jak użytkowałem tylko bez szyfrowania
<macer1> ale nie widzę sensu updateować
<panx> OpenSolaris - to przecież trup ;)
<macer1> *Jakie zna Pan(i) licencje wolnego i otwartego oprogramowania?
<macer1> shareware
<macer1> :DD
<tehora> ludzie to testówka
<tehora> osoba która zna wioo nie zaznaczy tego
<tehora> a jak ktoś mi zaznaczy znaczy się nie zna :P
<macer1> skoro windows jest oprogramowaniem wolnym to eula sie zalicza?
<panx> gedt / kwrite / kate ,a o leafpad zapomniał.... wszyscy mają XFCE gdzieś... a takie to słitaśne DE....
<lisu> syndrom rosyjski? no 2 set w plecy
<macer1> sublime text 2 FTW
<BlessJah> jeszcze 2:3 sie moze skonczyc
<lisu> panx: nano i latex ;]
<tehora> tak się skłda że teraz mam system który ma defaultowo leafpada
<panx> =D
<panx> lisu, kiedyś nano nie lubiałem :)
<lisu> BlessJah: coś mi się wyadaje, ze jednak nie dzis, ruscy maja dobry blok
<panx> lisu, bo kochałem "ee"
<panx> ale ee już niema... szkoda...
<panx> Easy Edit :)
<lisu> ee? nie moja czasy
<lisu> 5:7
<macer1> dla ruskich?
<lisu> 6:7 pl:rus
<panx> lisu, taak. np. ee nazw_pliku.txt
<panx> lisu, Easy Editor się nazywa
<lisu> o 77
<lisu> :D
<bastetmilo> a o co gramy z rosjanami?
<macer1> ano
<lisu> bastetmilo: o medal
<macer1> o honor
<bastetmilo> jaki
<lisu> no jak przegramy to miec nie bedziemy miec
<macer1> narazie chyba żaden bo to ćwierćfinał czy cuś
<bastetmilo> Uuu
<bastetmilo> to kiepsko
<lisu> no kolorowo to się nie rysuje
<lisu> 7:9 dla rus
<lisu> ajajaj
<lisu> 10
<lisu> nie moge na to patrzec
<lisu> 11
<lisu> nastazi jak nie przeklnie po polsku to sie nie obudzą
<lisu> no w koncu 8.11
<lisu> matko i corko, no raczej nie wróze im wygranej
<lisu> komentator: "masakra..."
<macer1> myślałem że chociaż polacy mogą w siatkówce coś osiągnąć
<bastetmilo> przecież pare lat temy wygraliśmy z nimi
<lisu> a co? przeciez osiagnelismy
<lisu> ojojoj
<lisu> no czasem sie mylą, ale tym razem ze duzo bledow
<Quintasan> \o
<lisu> 9:15 koniec swiata
<bastetmilo> brakuje mi $22
<lisu> bastetmilo: pożycz w amber gold x]
<Quintasan> lol
<bastetmilo> lol
<panx> tehora, "Osoby zainteresowane wynikami badań proszę o kontakt mailowy (ankieta.tehory@gmail.com)."
<tehora> no tak?
<bastetmilo> tehora: cześć
<tehora> wystarczy napisać, podać maila jak napiszę wyniki to wyslę (:
<tehora> bastetmilo: cześć
<bastetmilo> tehora: a co Cie tu sprowadza?
<bastetmilo> tak nagle wpadłaś :)
<tehora> bastetmilo: po Twojej akcji z kopaniem w zeszłym tygodniu się tadzio sfochał porządnie O.o
<tehora> bastetmilo: zbieram ankietę :D do mgr
<bastetmilo> tehora: ale on już fochuje drugi raz
<bastetmilo> i uważam że bez sęsu
<BlessJah> tutaj tez?
<BlessJah> tehora: troche pytania z obrazkami sie rozjezdzaja
<tehora> wiem ): niestety nie jestem mistrzem cssów i tego typu
<tehora> bastetmilo: przejdzie mu :P ale na razie tydzień konsekwentnie się trzyma z dala od kanału :D
<bastetmilo> tehora: ostatnio ja go ściągałam z powrotem. Ale już nie będę się w to bawić.
<bastetmilo> ale widzę, że Diabelko też nie bywa.
<bastetmilo> ;)
<tehora> bastetmilo: tak ostatnio coś pół kanału zaraza wybiła. Vifon też ma problemy z kompem
<macer1> ktoś tu używa kde?
<Quintasan> macer1: Ja
<Diabelko> tehora: ja nie mam problemu z niczym
<Diabelko> jestem żywy, gruby, młody i namacalny
<macer1> Quintasan: lepiej ci chodzą efekty pulpitu na raster czy native?
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: to czemu nie sie nie udzielasz na #jl? Co?
<Diabelko> bo mnie tam nie ma
<bastetmilo> też foch?
<Quintasan> macer1: Dopóki nie używasz jakiegoś archaicznego sprzętu to na raster powinny lepiej chodzić
<macer1> chodzi mi o system graficzny qt w efektach pulpitu
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: troszeczkę
<bastetmilo> z tego samego powodu co tadzik?
<macer1> Quintasan: na raster chodzą lepiej właśnie, na native sie tną
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: bardziej chodzi o to że ten kanał w sumie nigdy nie był merytoryczny, a ostatnio nie chcę się rozpraszać od systemu
<Diabelko> muszę się tym pobawić, pogrzebać i nauczyć <:
<macer1> teoretycznie chyba to native powinien byc lepszy?
<Quintasan> macer1: Nie.
<Quintasan> macer1: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2009/12/18/qt-graphics-and-performance-the-raster-engine/
<macer1> aa no to ok :)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67qdmwn> (at labs.qt.nokia.com)
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: uhum. Cóż. Bywa.
<BlessJah> tehora: studentów chcesz jako wykształcenie średnie czy wyższe?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: no, nawet na #ubuntu-pl jest czasem więcej rozmów o systemie :P
<tehora> Diabelko: oj w zeszłym tygodniu było sporo systemu jak mi się arch roz...walił
<BlessJah> ok, średnie, widzę następne pytanie
<tehora> choroba znowu się wywaliło O.o
<Diabelko> tehora: meh, vifon pomagał? :D
<tehora> nie wiem co z tym pytaniem ostatnim jest że ma taki problem -- jedyne pytanie się tak psuje
<tehora> nie wpisuj nic w takim razie :P
<tehora> Diabelko: tak, vifon, mors, mariom
<tehora> kolacja brb
<Diabelko> tehora: czy ja mam wypełniać tę waszą nieszczęsną ankietę jeszcze raz, czy poprzedni raz się liczy i wystarczy?
<bastetmilo> a jaki jest link do tej ankiety, bo mnie sie nigdy nie udało jej skonczyc
<Diabelko> cośtamcośtam.tehora.cośtam
<Diabelko> http://lime.tehora.darkserver.it/index.php?sid=58931&lang=pl
<macer1> compositing compiz/kwin vs metacity/kwin bez efektów zawsze będą zżerały fpsy?
<macer1> czy moze w waylandzie juz nie
<Quintasan> macer1: W Wayland już chyba nie będą
<bastetmilo> aa. Już wiem dlaczego nie skonczyłam. Pasek postepu mnie zniechecił.
<Quintasan> Ale developerów waylanda bym o to pytał
<macer1> w teorii kde 4.9 miało w pełni wspierać waylanda
<macer1> ...w praktyce nie wspiera
<BlessJah> jest juz kde 4.9?
<macer1> jest
<macer1> wyszło pierwszego czy drugiego
<macer1> tego miesiąca
<Quintasan> macer1: Kto Ci to powiedział? lol
<macer1> Quintasan: a gdzieś tam na phoronixie przeczytałem
<Quintasan> >phoronixie
<Quintasan> No tak, cool story
<Quintasan> macer1: Z tego co się orientuje to jak na razie to KWin by wypadało przeportować
<macer1> kwin zawsze ew. może działać przez protokół x'ów
<Quintasan> No to po co Ci wayland?
<macer1> em
<macer1> no niby tak
<macer1> "Martin hopes that the second phase of the Wayland upbringing, where KDE is working directly atop Wayland, will be ready for the summer 2012 release (KDE SC 4.9)."
<tehora> Diabelko: niestety jeszcze raz i możliwe że będziesz musiał wyczyścić cookies
<Quintasan> macer1: >hopes
<Quintasan> macer1: http://community.kde.org/images.community/0/01/KWin_Wayland.pdf
<macer1> wiem, wiem
<Quintasan> macer1: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/06/discovering-a-new-world/
<macer1> oj zanim mi się pdf pobierze to miną ze 3 minuty
<macer1> to z przed roku
<macer1> od tego czasu dużo się zmieniło :P
<bastetmilo> tehora: a jak zaczne studia od pazdziernika to moge zaznaczyc ze pracuje i studiuje? :)
<Diabelko> tehora: oh you!
<tehora> bastetmilo: tak na początku niestety on strasznie się ciągnie... lime nie przelicza paska do przodu (czyli np. od razu odrzucając pytania które Cię nie będą dotyczyć) a dopiero po przejściu tych pytań (jako niewyświetlonych)
<tehora> bastetmilo: możesz zaznaczyć studiowanie (;
<bastetmilo> Done&done!
<tehora> braaaaaawoooooo ! :D
<tehora> i naprawdę dziękuję :D
<Diabelko> tehora: jest krótsza wersja niż poprzednia, czy nie ma?
<tehora> diabelko: są uwzględnione tipy ludzi, długość podobna i zależy od Ciebie:P
<bastetmilo> tehora: dużo masz już tych ankiet?
<tehora> odświeżę to powiem (;
<tehora> 101 wypełnionych od wczoraj (:
<bastetmilo> a duzo chcesz ich miec?
<kichawa> \o/
<panx>  
<tehora> bastetmilo: potrzebuję 1000+ o ile nie 2000
<bastetmilo> wow
<tehora> nistety logity są danożerne
<tehora> wybrane metody wymagają dużych liczb obserwacji
<kichawa> tehora: mozna sherowac linka?
<tehora> bo to są metody które są asymptotyczne więc nie wykręci się człowiek 100 obserwacji
<tehora> można mozna bardzo chętnie :D
<Diabelko> najbardziej przy pytaniu o gcc podoba mi się
<Diabelko> odpowiedź: "podoba mi się jego interfejs"
<tehora> oczywiście jak coś to ankietę można dokończyć później o ile się cookie nie skasuje :D
<tehora> diabelko mówiłam już jak to pytanie powstaje xD
<tehora> wolałbyś pytanie o grafikę?:P
<Diabelko> tak
<Diabelko> tehora: a mogę ponarzekać?
<tehora> diabelko: o ile mi wypełnisz to narzekaj ile wlezie
<Diabelko> albo nieważne
<Diabelko> bo zapomniałem -_-
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<Diabelko> tehora: już pamiętam: paradoksalnie, przydałaby się opcja w pytaniu "skąd znasz programy" - "nie pamiętam"
<tehora> wiem :P ale to mi wywala ekonometrię xD
<panx> lol moja drukarka jak drukuje, to stoliczek buja się na lewo i prawo xD
<BlessJah> Diabelko: w tych pytaniach już miałem pisać na końcu "bo tak" ale na szczescie sie skonczyly
<BlessJah> gdybym wiedzial ze zapyta mnie o kazda pierdole, nie zaznaczalbym ze tyle aplikacji uzywam :]
<panx> BlessJah, witaj, tak samo  bym tylu nie zaznaczał.
<tehora> Blessjah: masz góra 9 pytań o powody :P :P :P
<BlessJah> panx: witam
<BlessJah> tehora: pod rząd
<tehora> BlessJah: powiem Ci, że nigdy ludzi nie uszczęśliwisz. robiłam testy na przemieszanych pytaniach i na pod rząd i niestety pół na pół było.
<BlessJah> tak źle i tak niedobrze
<BlessJah> ile jest już ankiet?
<kichawa> BlessJah: ↑
<BlessJah> co ja?
<BlessJah> a, 101
<BlessJah> to teraz 1900 od nielinuksiarzy, żeby proporcje zachować
<tehora> już 108
<tehora> BlessJah niestety, muszę trochę więcej mieć od linuxowców:P logit nie pójdzie na tak znikomej liczbie sukcesów :P
<tehora> a nietechnicznych też jeszcze będę łapać :D
<tehora> pewnie jakiś wizaż albo inne słodkie fora opanuję xDE
<BlessJah> sukcesów?
<BlessJah> jak ktoś zaznaczy EULA i shareware, to ankieta jest odrzucana?
<tehora> nope. Po prostu wtedy zrobię że to nietechniczny :P
<BlessJah> USC jest jakieś niedorobione
<kichawa> tehora: Ania wypelnila wlasnie [;
<tehora> kichawa: dziękuję :D
<panx> wie ktoś czy jest  kanał cyanomogena ma freenode?
<Diabelko> tehora: swoją drogą Wasza ankieta może być niezłym wykrywaniem leni
<Diabelko> "Gdzie najczęściej korzystasz z ET: W pracy/szkole/uczelni"
<tehora> diabelko: a jak :P
<tehora> diabelko dasz rade :D
<Diabelko> (ankieta.tehory@gmail.com)
<Diabelko> lol
<tehora> musiałam coś dać w styl konto.robocze
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-09
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> ja tam w tej ankiecie napisałam raz "bo tak"
<Zippa> witam
<Zippa> co tam??
<bastetmilo> nic
<Zippa> Schudłem 8kg
<Ashiren> good for you
<Zippa> jeszczę 7 kg i spodnie rurki
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: to się ciśnie
<Diabelko> z każdym pytaniem coraz mocniej
<bastetmilo> heh
<Zippa> :)v
<bastetmilo> No, aktualizacje. Ciekawe co tym razem padnie.
<Zippa> Unity
<bastetmilo> matko z córką trzymajcie mnie, bo zaraz komuś coś zrobię.
<Zippa> heh
<mati75> 10:50 < Zippa> jeszczę 7 kg i spodnie rurki
<gjm> \o
<mati75> everywhere fucking geys
<gjm> Ziom, ja też noszę rurki (:
<mati75> gjm: ty jesteś artysta
<mati75> a to jest ...
<gjm> (:
<gjm> No tak
<bastetmilo> nie no, jak Kasia machnie stronke to mucha nie siada :)
<Quintasan> bry
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: hej. Pasuje Ci wtorek 19?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Dzień owszem ale trochę późno, nie wiem czy będzie jak do domu wrócić :P
<bastetmilo> wtorek 14stego o 19:00
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: a gdzie Ty musisz wrócić?
<Quintasan> Lubin
<bastetmilo> ups...
<bastetmilo> O której masz ostatniego busa?
<Quintasan> ostatni bus to pojęcie względne
<bastetmilo> bus/autobus/pociag/cokolwiek
<Quintasan> Teoretycznie o 22:30
<bastetmilo> a praktycznie?
<Quintasan> 21:15
<Quintasan> Potem jeszcze jest 21:45
<Quintasan> Ale to często ma w zwyczaju się nie pojawić
<bastetmilo> widzisz, ja często do 17 pracuje, a chciałabym jeszcze móc odwieźć laptopa do mieszkania
<bastetmilo> bo nie bede znów z nim paradować przez 3 km o drugiej nad ranem,
<bastetmilo> wiec jakby co, to najwsześniej możemy to na 18.00 przenieść.
<jacekowski> bez laptopa to jak bez reki
<tajwanuser> cze
<Zippa> http://www.pudelek.pl/artykul/42238/niezgoda_i_grycan_otwieraja_cukiernie/ :D
<_Cooper_> siemanko :)
<gjm> Witaj
<_Cooper_> Jak tam wakacje? :)
<gjm> Kto ma wakacje ten ma wakacje
<_Cooper_> Aa, czyli pracujesz? :)
<gjm> Czy to ważne?
<_Cooper_> Czy napisałem że to ważne? Pytam z ciekawości :)
<gjm> Nie, nie pracuje ale mam zajęcie
<_Cooper_> join #irc.pl
<BlessJah> lol, myślałem że takie rzeczy to tylko na ircnecie
<bastetmilo> o
<Zippa> hej hej
<spass> o/
<Zippa> o
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ping
<Zippa> pong
<BlessJah> pong
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Mam kabel który podłączony bezpośrednio do komputera daje mu adres local-link connection przez co nie działa nic, jak go podłącze do switcha a komputer ze switchem drugim kablem to też nie działa. Jak za switch wstawię hub to całość działa ale 10mbps a nie 100 mbps
<Quintasan> Masz pojęcie jakim prawem?
<BlessJah> koranicznym?
<Quintasan> Przecież to za cholerę nie powinno działać
<Quintasan> Podłaczysz do komputera to nie działa, do switcha też nie a hub w jakiś magiczny sposób powoduje działanie całej sieci
<Quintasan> Tylko że z gównianą prędkością
<BlessJah> no kabel podłączony do komputera dajacy local-link connection?
<BlessJah> drugi koniec jest gdzies wpiety?
<spass> może adresację masz zwaloną?
<Zippa> KDE mnie nie kocha
<Quintasan> idzie to tak, livebox -> kabel przez ścianę do pokoju siostry gdzie switch stoi -> następny kabel przez ścianę tam gdzie mój pecet stoi ->  PC <---- w ten sposób pc dostaje local-link connection
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie ogarniam co i jak podlaczasz, ale moze kabel jest nieskrośny?
<Quintasan> jak między PC a kabel wstawię drugi switch to nie działa
<Quintasan> jak wstawię jakiś gówno hub to działa ale 10mbps
<Quintasan> spass: Nie wiem, Liveboks ma tam swój serwer dhcp, niby działa
<spass> to kabel może źle rozszyty... sprawdzałeś testerem ?
<BlessJah> a jak zamienisz switche miejscami?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Też nic
<Quintasan> spass: Obawiam się, że nie posiadam takiego testera
<Quintasan> Jedyne co mam to zaciskarka do kabli
<BlessJah> nie do konca podoba mi sie podpinanie switcha pod switcha
<Quintasan> A to i tak chyba się gdzieś zmyło
<BlessJah> Quintasan: szpileczka, żaróweczka...
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Continue. W ogóle nie znam się na przewodach. Wiem tylko jak zaciskarkę obsługiwać i do tej pory wystarczyło
<BlessJah> a wiesz w jakiej kolejnosci kable ukladac?
<spass> Quintasan: przy takim podejściu śmiem sądzić, że na 100% to patch cord źle zarobiony ;)
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Na pamięć nie znam ale mam zapisane.
<Quintasan> spass: W sensie że źle zaciśnięty?
<BlessJah> spass: albo żyły pomieszane
<spass> w sensie: z różnych powodód któryś kabelek nie styka... albo są pomieszane
<Quintasan> Ale to wtedy by nie działało w ogóle co?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: sprawdz na wiki czy to jest prosty, crossowany czy podwójnie crossowany
<spass> może działać bo do 10M chyba wszystkich żył nie potrzeba
<Quintasan> spass: Mhm, ale wtedy switch też nie powinien mieć z tym problemu chyba?
<spass> Quintasan: możesz wyciągnąć kabel i przedzwonić np miernikiem elektrycznym ?
<Quintasan> spass: Obecnie nie bo mam inną robotę ale jak tylko znajdę chwilę to to zrobię.
<BlessJah> spass: 10 i 100 używają dwóch par, gigówka wszystkich
<spass> fakt... bo na jednej skrętce można zrobić rozdzielacz i puścić 2x100
<spass> albo telefon i 100
<BlessJah> ba, ja mam pająka do podsłuchiwania
<BlessJah> niewykrywalny sprzętowy sniffer jednokierunkowy
<spass> http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/throwing-star-lan-tap-pro
<spass> to jest fajne
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> mam wersję do it yourself
<BlessJah> do tego jeszcze taki fajny bouncer, windows wykrywa go jako internet
<_Cooper_> siemanko :)
<nF> czołem
<nF> czy ktoś z Was mógłby mi pomóc z naprawą qbuntu 12.04?
<nF> po restarcie po oknie logowania widzę czarny ekran i kursor myszki
<nF> a wujek google w tym temacie milczy :-(
<ftpd> A konsola Ci działa?
<nF> tak
<nF> jeśli wchodzę w nią z ekranu logowania
<nF> startx natomiast wiesza system (najwyraźniej, czarny ekran i cisza)
<nF> znaczy nie cisza, bo od jakiegoś czasu przy włączaniu/wyłączaniu słyszę głosy z głośnika
<nF> nawet w konsoli
<nF> to chyba jakiś bug z rythmboxem, ale nie jestem pewien
<panx> ctrl + alt +1 , zaloguj sie , sudo services lightpd stop , i postem start...
<panx> i zobacz co wypluje, bo wg. mnie to wina lightpd
<panx> tfu!
<panx> lighdm
<BlessJah> nF: spróbój zalogować się na inną sesję (unity, gnome, xfce, cokolwiek)
<nF> pakos, services: nie znaleziono polecenia
<panx> no to service jak nie services
<panx> BlessJah, on to widzi jak je okno logowania, więc wina  lightdm
<ftpd> A co w logach?
<nF> BlessJah, jestem początkujący więc proszę wielkimi literami :-) czyli co gdzie powinienem kliknąć :-) na tej maszynie mam tylko qbuntu
<nF> pakos, lightdm: unrecognized service
<panx> qbutu ??
<nF> qbuntu
<panx> nie wiem co qbutu ma za DM
<panx> qbuntu*
<nF> pakos, próbowałem róznież lighdm
<panx> w googlach nawet nie znajduje takiej dystrybucji
<BlessJah> panx: po oknie logowania
<BlessJah> nF: chodzi o kubuntu, z kde?
<panx> BlessJah,  http://www.hayunmundoahifuera.es/26-09-2009/una-verguenza-para-gnulinux-qbuntu.php
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c292ell> (at www.hayunmundoahifuera.es)
<panx> chyba o to
<panx> wygląda jak KDE2?
<nF> *qubuntu
<nF> pakos, tak, na ile się znam
<BlessJah> Etiquetas:gnu, ilegal, linux, pirata, qbuntu, ubuntu, vergüenza, windows
<panx> qubuntu nawet  nie ma w http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategoria:Pochodne_Ubuntu
<panx> może kubuntu
<BlessJah> uname -a;lsb_release -a prawd
<nF> kubuntu
<panx> no to jak masz kubuntu to za  lightdm wstaw kdm :)
<nF> przepraszam za zamieszanie :-/
<nF> jest stop
<nF> teraz startx?
<panx> nie, ta sama komenda, ino ze "start" i zobacz czy zrobi sie to samo jak tam, to wroć na F1, czy na 1, i przepisz co pokazało... powinno pokazać
<panx> na Ubuntu 9 pokazywało
<nF> z ekranu logowania wszedłem w tryb konsoli, zastopowałem kdm
<nF> uruchomiłem i jestem jeszcze raz w oknie logowania
<nF> panx, po zalogowaniu dalej czarny ekran i kursor
<BlessJah> po zalogowaniu
<nF> ctrl alt f1 wypluwa kdm start/running, process 2430
<BlessJah> nF: w ogóle, jaką masz wersję?
<nF> 120.04\
<nF> 12.04
<nF> przepraszam, używam teraz innej klawiatury
<BlessJah> któryś z przycisków służy do zmiany sesji
<BlessJah> w oknie logowania
<nF> BlessJah, domyślna i bezpieczna
<panx> niech zgadne... masz jaką starą karte graficzną z nvidia?
<nF> taak
<panx> taak myślałem
<panx> karte NV GeForce 6800 w doł?
<nF> BlessJah, bezpieczna przerzuca mnie z powrotem do ekranu logowania
<nF> pakos, nie pamietam dokladnie
<nF> próbowałem już purge nvidia, za http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977611
<panx> a co mówi nvidia-settings?
<panx> w działce "GPU 0 (Geforce Numer karty)
<nF> już mam lshw
<BlessJah> nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<nF> gefprce 9800 gt
<nF> *geforce
<panx> hmm
<panx> 9800GT = 250GTS = 2x 9800 GT
<panx> ja mam 250GT
<panx> ale używma sterowników z 9800
<panx> używam
<panx> no to zabawne
<panx> kiedyś ktoś mi kazał wpisywać " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" nie wiem co na to BlessJah
<BlessJah> to prawie jak reinstalacja xserver-xorg
<nF> próbowałem nvidia-xconfig, ale nie pomogło
<panx> czany ekran... ale myszke  i ikony widać?
<nF> tylko myszkę
<panx> znaczy kursor..
<panx> hmm
<panx> ciekawy problem
<nF> tak
<nF> przed restatrem aktualizowałem system
<panx> masz kolega miał 9800gt i miał taki sam problem , ale po zalogowaniu widniał napis " Out of Range "
<nF> aktualizowałs ię też motyw graficzny, może to to?
<panx> mój kolega*
<panx> Czekaj , coś sprawdzimy - BlessJah czy dodanie repo z xserver org może mu pomóc?
<ftpd> A weź może przeinstaluj driver.
<nF> surowy kubuntu nei czyta mi rozdzielczości ekranu, ale teraz czarny ekran jest dobrze skalibrowany
<panx> odpal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i zresetuj
<ftpd> Jakieś apt-get install --reinstall <nazwa paczki>
<ftpd> nvidię tam masz?
<panx> a może w W xorg.conf  nie zmieniło ci  "nvidia" na "nv"
<panx> to też powoduje czarny ekran
<nF> ftpd, przed chwilą odinstalowałem i zainstalowałem nvidia-settings i nvidia-current
<ftpd> A, ok.
<panx> nF, odpal nvidia-setting
<panx> wejdz
<panx> w X Server Display Configuration
<panx> Resolution: ustaw ile uważasz za stosowane i ile Hz , daj Save to X Configuration
<panx> i klepnij reset
<DaZ> zabawnie u was, widze
<panx> DaZ, :) może ty znasz rozwiązanie
<panx> Czarny ekran i kursor po zalogowaniu
<nF> pakos, the control display is undefined
<DaZ> zepsute gną, czy co wy tam macie.
<BlessJah> panx: nie, lepiej trzymać się oficjalnych repo
<nF> please run nvidia-settings --help for usage information
<panx> nF, skasuj stery jockeyem ( jockey-gtk) a potem wpisz sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings, reset , zainstaluj z jockeya wersje current i reset i zobacz co sie będzie działo
<panx> Pamiętaj że stery nvidii są najgorzej wpierane na linie
<nF> k
<DaZ> odpal to tak żeby sie wywaliło i pastnij ~/.xsession-errors w internety
<panx> bo.. wiem co o tym
<DaZ> i xorgowy log z /var/log, tylko w ubuntkach to chyba jakos dziwnie nazywaja :f
<panx> 20 Xorg.0.log
<nF> panx, wystarczy uruchomić jockey-gtk?
<panx> 20 Xorg.1.log
<panx> taa
<panx> ja odpalam programy w konsoli, bo nie chce mi się szukać w menu ... leń ze mnie
<panx>  menu to sie nazywa" Dodatkowe Sterowniki "
<panx> w *
<DaZ> on chyba nie ma menu, cnie <:
<panx> ;(
<panx> temu napisałem jockey-gtk
<panx> ponoć jest qt, ale nikt tej wersji nie widział
<nF> DaZ, mogę mieć problem z kopiowaniem ~/.xsession-errors na serwer z konsoli
<mati75> nF: wklej.org paste.ubuntu.com
<DaZ> nie macie w repo skryptu do jakiegos pastebina? :f
<kichawa> DaZ: nie maja
<DaZ> aż mi ich szkoda
<panx> a ja mam na wklej.org  ale musiał byn poszukać
<DaZ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/pastebinit
<DaZ> kichawa: jest pan zerem panie pośle!
<nF> panx, próba uruchomienia jockey-gtk: gtk couldn't be initialized
<DaZ> a masz ty gtk? :f
<panx> DaZ, jockey tylko jest w gtk
<DaZ> bo wiesz, to może być odpowiedzią na to trudne pytanie dlaczego gtkowe środowisko ci nie wstaje <:
<nF> nie i nie ma go w repo :-)
<panx> ale KDE jest w QT
<panx> chyba....
<nF> "nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu gtk"
<^William> jak to chyba xD
<panx> odpal " jockey-kde "
<nF> więc mam purge nvidia-settings w tym momencie
<nF> panx, odpaliłem, runtime error
<nF> gtk couldn't be initialized
<bastetmilo> re
<panx> zasadniczo nie masz gtk...
<DaZ> albo po prostu ma śmieszny błąd
<nF> i wypluło parę informacji typu "File /usr/bin/jockey-gtk line 23, in <module> from gi.repository import GObject, GLib, GdkPixbuf, Gtk, Notify
<DaZ> either way, lolit'sborked
<panx> import gobject
<panx> import glib
<panx> from gi.repository import GdkPixbuf, Gtk, Notify
<panx> gobject.timeout_add (500, self.show_notification,
<panx> (title, text, trayicon))
<panx> self.model = Gtk.ListStore(gobject.TYPE_STRING, GdkPixbuf.Pixbuf, gobject.TYPE_STRING)
<panx> takie coś?
<panx> sorki za wklejanie
<panx> tfu
<panx> sudo gedit /usr/bin/jockey-gtk < i zobacz czy tak to wygląda
<nF> tak
<nF> sec
<panx> to teraz # przy import goblect
<panx> o gobject zmiań na GOblect
<DaZ> to zmień czy zakomentuj >:
<nF> nie wiem o co chodzi, nie działa gedit? "cannot open display"
<panx> http://wklej.to/RL5zE
<DaZ> musisz pisać w vimie.
<panx> no to nano
<^William^> sudo gedit /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<^William^> sudo nano /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<^William^> pfu
<nF> nano działa
<panx> zakomentuj  impot goblect, i każde dalsze gobject zmień na GObject
<panx> Ctrl + X i dajesz Y
<panx> jak pamiętam
<panx>  i odpalasz sudo jockey-gtk
<nF> panx, sec, wyedytowałem jockey-gtk
<panx> a błąd  pewnie masz taki http://wklej.to/iDKO6
<nF> plik jest podobny do tego, co wkleiłeś, ale nie taki sam
<panx> chodzi tylko o zakomentowanie
<panx> i zmieny nazwy , nic więcej
<panx> i na 100% musi się odpalić
<panx> niema ***a we wsi, musi
<nF> błąd mam trochę inny
<nF> gtk couldn't be initialized
<^William^> pewnie gtk nie ma
<panx> zainstaluj avidemux-gtk , i samo ci zainstaluje gtk w zależnościach
<panx> teoretycznie
<nF> GObject mam wszędzie pisany wielkimi
<panx> może wejdź jeszcze w Failsafe i zaznacz " napraw uszkodzone pakiety"... nie wiem ;/
<panx> kończą się pomysły
<nF> wykomentowałem import GObject
<nF> i zapisuję
<nF> "nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu avidemux-gtk
<nF> panx, wszedłem, znajduje ileś pakietów do ściągnięcia
<nF> ale nie mam połączenia z siecią
<nF> kiedy klikam "połącz z siecią" utykam w trybie konsoli i nie wiem, jak wrócić do menu
<panx> Wifi masz?
<nF> kiedy w normalnym trybie konsoli piszę update, upgrade nic się nie dzieje
<nF> tak, ale mogę się przełączyć na kabel
<panx> na kabel wejdź
<panx> na wifi konsolowo ci nie pomoge
<panx> bo nie miałem nigdy wifi :P
<panx> ani takich problemów
<panx> zawsze na kablu jechałem
<nF> sprawdzam
<nF> mam nadzieję, że będzie ok, bo chyba coś tam się działo z kablem, ale nie pamiętam już
<nF> 12 pakietów zostanie zainstalowanych
<nF> wpisuję t, a potem wypluwa błędy
<nF> nie widzę wszystkich, bo za szybko przelatuje
<panx> ciekawe
<nF> włączam "włącz obsługę sieci" i tym razem zadziałało (tj. wróciło do menu)
<panx> Wiesz.... może ściągnij ISO Jeszcze raz :), może źle się sciągło
<nF> o, ściąga pakiety
<nF> panx, działało przez parę miesięcy :-)
<panx> aa
<panx> u mnie ubu  działa przez pare lat :D
<panx> jechane na distr upgradach
<panx> ino ja upgradowałem z płyty CD..., bo neta mam wolnego
<nF> nowy komputer, musiałem zainstalować nowy system
<panx> potem dociągałem to co nie zaaktualizowane
<panx> a Windowsa ci tak nie dali ??? sic...
<nF> ok, instalacja została zakończona, sprawdzam raz jeszcze
<nF> mam też windowsa, ale wolę ubuntu
<panx> nF, ;). ja chciałem kupić laptopa i nie kupiłęm
<panx> kupiłem*
<nF> choć 12.04 co chwilę się wiesza
<panx> aa mi nie ... mi się wiesział 8.10 straszliwie
<nF> to nie laptop
<panx> i ... dopóty nie wyszedł 9.04 to Ubu nie używałem
<nF> ja jechałem głównie na 10.04
<nF> za bardzo się imho pośpieszyli z 12.04
<panx> nF, :) spoko , chcieli mi dać Lapa z Windows 7, a ja do gościa że już mam Windowsa BOX'a ,a on to będzie miał pan drugiego.... zwyzywałem go od chujów i se poszedłem :(
<panx> No.. troche masz racje 12.04 za szybko poszło
<nF> ja miałem w pracy naklejkę z win 7, a używaliśmy xp
<nF> więc wystarczyło przepisać numer
<panx> ale na 64bit juz drukarka moja działa :D
<nF> ok, próbuję odpalić system
<panx> ale zaś nie działa poprawnie XFCE>...
<panx> jak nie jedno to  drugie hehe :D
<nF> o, widzę więcej sesji
<nF> przestrzeń robocza plazmy, wcześniej tego nie było
<panx> ooo i to masz dać :D
<nF> ha, zaskoczyło!
<panx> ale osobiście powiem że Ubuntowskie KDE mi się nie podoba
<CookieM> gdzieś czytałem, że Ubuntu po macoszemu traktuje projekt z KDE i większość developerów przenieśli do mainstreamowego Ubu, może stąd kłopoty z tą dystrybucją
<nF> wystarczyło podpięcie kabla ;-)
<nF> no właśnie coraz bardziej to widzę
<nF> ale kubu to jedyna dystro w której czuję się dobrze
<panx> ja z KDE uciekłem, bo ciągle coś :) na XFCE i XFCE dużo lżejsze jest
<nF> kmail to prawdziwy kosmos
<panx> Unity też używam czasami
<nF> zmienili katalog programu i wszystko się posypało\
<nF> a zanim to naprawili, wypuścili 12.04
<panx> taaa Cyamongen 7 też zmienił katalog
<nF> thunderbird zyskał nagle mnóstwo nowych userów
<panx> i musiałem Wipe robić...
<panx> czytaliście o Steam na Lina... na karcie NV to chyba w Serious Sam 3 : BFE nie zagram, nvidia ma sterowniki tak w opłakanym stanie że masakra :F
<nF> jak ktoś się zna, to sobie poradzi, najbardziej jednak współczuję ludziom na moim poziomie, którzy coś tam wiedzą, na tyle, żeby systemu używać, ale nie są programistami
<nF> tia...
<nF> i prawie nic mi nie działa pod wine :-/
<CookieM> ostatnio ceo Acera skrytykował ms za tablety Surface, że robią wewnętrzną konkurencję
<bastetmilo> nF: popatrz, ja nie jestem programistką, a jednak Ubuntu używam i działa. :P
<panx> Blizzard, Acer też skrytykował MS, i nowe Lapy bendą wypuszczane niby z Ubuntu... ciekawe czy prawda
<bastetmilo> bendą
<nF> bastetmilo, mnie też działa, do czasu kiedy nie przestanie :-)
<panx> nF, bastetmilo ? ona tu w ogole jest?
<nF> zazwyczaj jednak sobie radzę, albo przyłaziłem na linuks w bramie, gdzie chłopaki wytrzeszczali oczy, żę coś takiego może się stać
<panx> nie mam jej na liście nawet w online.. ciekawe
<bastetmilo> panx: jakiś problem?
<panx> ooo już wiem ignora jej dałem, zaraz... muszę zdjąć...
<bastetmilo> nF: linux w bramie? Tam gdzie tadzik, Diabelko?
<panx> ok już
<bastetmilo> panx: nie dawaj mi ignora, bo nie zauważysz ostrzeżeń.
<panx> oooo bastetmilo jak ja dawno Cię śliczna nie widziałem... :D
<panx> Nie wiem czy to jest prawda, ale ktoś mi pisał , że jak za długo ktoś jest na ignore, to znika z listy ( tak gdzie są opy i userzy)
<nF> bastetmilo, da, ostatnie spotkanie w sierpniu
<BlessJah> jakie groźby
<panx> aa właśnie, odkryłem, jak naprawić Tlena...
<panx> bo się nie łączyła wtyczka od GG ( pisało że logowanie nie powiodło się)
<panx> a tu się okazało że wystarczyło zainstalować openssl
<_2M1R_> BlessJah: wklej loga bo za późno wszedłem...
<panx> czy coś takiego
<_2M1R_> :F
<bastetmilo> panx: opanuj te spacje, bo przyjdzie ftpd i Cie zabierze.
<panx> mam Spacebolizm , napieram ciągle w Spację.
<CookieM> komunikacja w gg jest teraz domyślnie szyfrowana chyba
<bastetmilo> możesz mieć też dysmózgizm, nie obchodzi mnie to. Pisz poprawnie.
<DaZ> CookieM: ololololo
<panx> bastetmilo, czep się tramwaju, ja cie cb nie czepiam, zaraz wrócisz do zablokowanych i tyle z tego z budzie.
<bastetmilo> panx: proszę Cię ostatni raz. Pisz poprawnie, nie krzywdź naszych oczu.
<DaZ> aleocochodzi
<panx> bastetmilo, która z was to napisała?
<panx> bastetmilo, i nie piszcie wszystkie naraz, bo nie mogę nic odczytać.
<BlessJah> panx: lol, jakie powodzenie
<kichawa> DaZ: ?
<bastetmilo> panx: jeśli nie będziesz się stosował do zasad panujących na kanale będę musiała coś z Tobą zrobić.
<panx> bastetmilo, nie wiem do której z was odpisać... tyle was jest
<panx> i tyle do mnie pisze...
<Zippa> Hej
<panx> bastetmilo, jak  narazie to tylko tobie i jpg czy jak mu tam, wszystko wadzi
<panx> nawet Daz nie wie o co ci chodzi
<panx> a straszyć sobie możesz blokersów na ulicy
<DaZ> kichawa: ?
<bastetmilo> panx: problem z czytaniem? Podpowiem "szanuj polski język".
<Zippa> hehe
<panx> a więc szanuję język polski - jak najlepiej potrafię :). Dziękuję za uwagę, drzwi są tam.
<_2M1R_> panx: blokersi to chyba pod blokiem a nie na ulicy
<_2M1R_> :P
<DaZ> podblocze też ulica
<Zippa> Cyrk
<_2M1R_> :D
<Zippa> Welcome
<panz> i co ? teraz ci sie lepiej zrobiło?
<_2M1R_> das widanja
<Zippa> komu
<kichawa> dzis widzialem jednego karka z koszulka "syn ulicy"
<_2M1R_> ROTFL
<Zippa> heh
<nF> a może przy okazji pomożecie mi z jeszcze jedną rzeczą, od włączenia systemu, jeszcze przed logowaniem, a także przy wyłączaniu, komputer zaczyna do mnie mówić po angielskiemu
<nF> coś podobnego do http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=135&t=159494
<Zippa> Włączony masz Orce
<nF> leży również mikser
<panzb> i co ? dowartościowało cię to?, jesteś niby jakaś lepsza?.
<panzb> ?
<nF> Zippa, to jakiś pakiet?
<bastetmilo> Tyle razy prosiłam.
<Zippa> nF: Taki syntezator możesz wyłączyć tak jak każą
<mati75> bastetmilo: +q *panza*@*
<Zippa> bastetmilo: komu
<bastetmilo> Zippa: co komu?
<Zippa> nic nic
<bastetmilo> dzięki mati75 :)
<nF> Zippa, gdzie? Nie mogę znaleźć pakietu
<mati75> bastetmilo: no problem
<Zippa> Nie ta dystrybucja
<Zippa> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/1353426/czeski-dla-pocz%C4%85tkuj%C4%85cych-tym-razem-na-serio.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c7wsxt5> (at kwejk.pl)
<nF> Zippa, nie rozumiem?
<Zippa>  Ja też od 13 do 16 mnie nie ma jadem do Czech
<mati75> nF: to jest dziecko, nawet go nie słuchaj
<nF> mati75, dzięki :-)
<nF> czy ktoś wie, dlaczego kubuntu gada do mnie przy starcie do pierwszego dźwięku?
<Zippa> Jest pijane
<nF> Zippa, do prdele
<bastetmilo> Zippa: tak z ciekawości, ile Ty masz lat?
<Zippa> Lub przeinstaluj
<Zippa> bastetmilo: 14
<bastetmilo> wszystko już jest jasne w takim razie
<Zippa> co
<mati75> bastetmilo: do tego to hipster
<mati75> Zippa: jajco
<Zippa> Idę do ukrytej prawdy
<bastetmilo> Zippa: z borem.
<mati75> Zippa: krzyż na drogę
<Zippa> heh
<Zippa> dzięki
<Zippa> będziecie oglądać
<mati75> nie
<Zippa> ot szkoda . A ten komputer trza nawrócić
<Zippa> co gada po angielsku dobrze że nie po śluńsku
<nF> +q Zippa
<Zippa> d
<bastetmilo> Zippa: raz dostałeś +q, dostaniesz drugi raz.
<Zippa> za  co
<bastetmilo> za spacje, za "trza", za "jadem"
<Zippa> aha kara , a jaka spacja
<bastetmilo> za notoryczne pisanie głupot z błędami
<bastetmilo> Zippa: nie wiesz co to jest spacja?
<Zippa> Taki karny jeżyk
<William^> bastetmilo: zdania w języku polskim zaczyna się od dużej litery :)
<Zippa> Wygarniacie mi.
<bastetmilo> William^: nie.
<Zippa> yy
<bastetmilo> William^: zwracam honor, forma "od dużej/wielkiej" litery jest poprawna, choć rzadko spotykana :)
<BlessJah> duże litery to masz jak czcionkę dasz 30 w terminalu
<William^> Tak by można czepiać się wszystkiego
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a widzisz. Własnie przeczytałam że formą duża literą (nie z dużej) też jest poprawna.
<bastetmilo> forma*
<bastetmilo> William^: nie zauważyłeś że tutaj każdy się czegoś czepia?
<William^> Moje "czepianie się" było raczej ironiczne
<William^> A polskiego społeczeństwa tak łatwo nie zmienisz :>
<William^> Niestety'
<William^> *bez apostrofu
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<William^> BlessJah: ?
<bastetmilo> William^: ale ja nie chcę zmieniać polskiego społeczeństwa. Tylko mnie irytuje typ, który określa się jako wielki patriota, a nie potrafi pisać w ojczystym języku.
<BlessJah> do bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w Internecie.
<bastetmilo> Na przykład tu: http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=4090
<BlessJah> moje dzieciństwo legło w gruzach
<gjm> Re
<bastetmilo> I poszło - pół wypłaty :(
<gjm> Drugie pół oddaj Mi
<bastetmilo> musze we wrześniu zacząć szukać nowego mieszkania
<BlessJah> ach, czynsz zapłaciłaś
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zmartwię cię, robi się późno
<BlessJah> ale zawsze możesz iść do akademika
<BlessJah> \o/
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: hahahahahaha. No pękam ze śmiechu.
<bastetmilo> Na szczęście mogę poczekać i znów dojedżać, bo nie wiadomo czy będzie wystarczająca ilość chętnych na mój kierunek.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Czemu straszysz mną dzieci?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a kim mam straszyć? Wizarda nie ma...
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ten sed jest fajny
<bastetmilo> są na ubuntu jakieś fajne platformówki? Ale nie w stylu Mario.
<BlessJah> SuperTux!
<bastetmilo> ile można grać w SuperTuxa...
<bastetmilo> jednak wydam te $10
<CookieM> pacha world
<BlessJah> alex the allegator, usc, lemmingi jakieś
<qermit> o/
 * qermit uruchomił dziś MobileIP zgodne z routerem cisco
<bastetmilo> Już kupiłam Botanicule.
<BlessJah> to teraz seeduj
<bastetmilo> nie!
<rhqq> witajcie. pomimo dodania ppa poprzez add-apt-repository, dostaje warning "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" ubu 10.04
<rhqq> co robie źle
<BlessJah> nie dodałeś klucza
<tajwanuser> kupilem sobie biala czekale z zamiarem zjedzenia calej :)))
<rhqq> BlessJah: add-apt-repository nie robi tego za mnie?
<BlessJah> nie
<rhqq> za jaką komendą szukać?
<rhqq> BlessJah: http://wklej.org/id/807648/ to mi wygląda na dodanie klucza...
<BlessJah> rhqq: w topicu masz link do oficjalnych repozytoriów, w drugim poście jest opisana procedura dodawania klucza
<BlessJah> mi net zrywa bez przerwy
<rhqq> spoko, po prostu bylem przekonany ze add-apt-repo dodaje mi to :P
<rhqq> przynajmniej tak mowi
<rhqq> BlessJah: klucze sa spoko - zadnych danych na stderrorze od apt-get update
<kriters> SIema
<BlessJah> to nie wiem
<rhqq> tez nie wiem :/
<rhqq> google nie pomaga
<kriters> Jak mialem problem z kluczem to pomagalo mi launchpad-getkeys
<rhqq> to nie wyglada na problem z kluczem
<rhqq> klucz siediz
<rhqq> tylko wciaz jak chce zainstalowac dżabbe z ppa to krzyczy ze jest nieautentykowana
<bars0> witam!
<bars0> pytanko: jak zachować kodowanie terminala? Ustawiam w dpkg-reconfigure console-setup zestaw znakow na Latin2 -Europa centralna i rumunski i jest ok, ale tylko do kolejnego rebootu. Czy ktoś wie, jak to ustaiwić?
<bars0> rhqq: nie ma słowa nieautentykowana. Jest za to nieuwierzytelniony.
<rhqq> purysta sie znalazł ;)
<bars0> rhqq: jaki tam purysta. To w ramach "Szanuj polski język";)
<kriters> A to jest java niby jest.
<rhqq> bars0:  dawno przestalo mi zalezec ;)
<rhqq> kiedys mialem sile na grammar-nazi :P
<rhqq> jakkolwiek, nie wiem za bardzo jak to ugryźć. nie chce mi poprawnie zainstalowac paczki i tyle
<bars0> rhqq: to akurat ortografia a nie gramatyka, ale ok, rozumiem;)
<rhqq> nawet nie ortografia, a syntaktyka ;)
<rhqq> slowo ma inne znaczenie jakby nie spojrzal
<rhqq> w kazdym razie, sprowadza sie do jednego - nie chce mi zainstalowac paczki bez darcia japy :P
<BlessJah> bars0: jeśli tylko dla siebie, to w .bashrc albo .profile
<bars0> rhqq: no właśnie chyba się mylisz: authentication -> uwierzytelnianie; authorisation -> autoryzacja
<rhqq> jakkolwiek :D już mówiłem - to nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu. a na ircu glownym ubuntu moje pytanie znika w wartkim strumieniu wszystkiego co tam leci :P
<bars0> rhqq: a z czym masz problem bo nie śledzę od początku?
<rhqq> dodalem ppa poprzez add-ppa-repo
<rhqq> klucz najwyrazniej tez dodalo
<rhqq> jednak przy probie instalacji paczki dostaje info
<rhqq> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<rhqq> nie wiem za bardzo gdzie tego badziewia szukać :S
<bars0> rhqq: a jak robisz 'aptitude update' to nie wywala błędu?
<rhqq> nope
<bars0> rhqq: nie mam pojęcia co może być, ale najpierw zobacz co dpkg w logach napisał. Osobiście nie korzystam z ppa, ale zobacz czy możesz ściągnąć paczki lokalnie na kompa
<rhqq> co rozumiesz przez sciągnąć paczki
<rhqq> nie chce wgetać debów :P
<rhqq> to niekoszerne, nieprodukcyjne i w ogóle złe
<bars0> rhqq: no kumkam że nie chcesz, ale jeśli ci wywala błąd, to trza sprawdzić czy tak pójdzie;)
<rhqq> damn… na jedynej maszynie testowej jaka mam jest to juz zainstalowane i za bardzo nie moge teraz tego wywalic :S
<rhqq> hmm, da sie zmusic aptitude search zeby pokazalo w ktorym repo jest dana paczka ktora znalazlo? tak jak dpkg -l robi
<ftpd> rhqq: apt-cache policy bardziej.
<ftpd> Czy tam aptitude policy.
<rhqq> bangla, podziekowal
<rhqq> ftpd: moze ty orientujesz sie co mam nie tak?
<rhqq> dobra, juz mam issue :D
<rhqq> da sie jakos wskazac z ktorego zrodla ma pobrac dana paczke?
<rhqq> mam dwa repa
<rhqq> w ktorych jest ta sama paczka
<ftpd> Tak.
<rhqq> jak?
<ftpd> apt-get install puppet/natty-backports
<ftpd> O tak.
<rhqq> puppet to nazwa repa zakladam, tak?
<rhqq> btw, widze ze nie tylko ja tutaj puppeta uzywam :P
<ftpd> Nie, paczki.
<ftpd> repo to 'natty-backoprts'.
<rhqq> ok rozumiem
<ftpd> Jak używasz puppeta, to czemu pytasz, co to? :P
<rhqq> nie mysle po 8 godzinach stukania w klawiature
<rhqq> poza tym kiedys wystawialem sobie repo ktore nazwalem puppet wlasnie :P
<rhqq> ftpd: nazwa repa to tak jak nazwalem plik .list?
<ftpd> E. Mówiłeś, że ppa dodajesz.
<ftpd> To w policy to masz.
<rhqq> to troche namieszalem dzisiaj czuje ;:P
<ftpd> Version table:
<ftpd>      2.7.11-1ubuntu2.1 0
<ftpd>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages
<ftpd>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main amd64 Packages
<ftpd> I jak chcę to zainstalować, robię aptitude install puppet/precise-security
<ftpd> na przykład.
<ftpd> Sorry, że tak tym puppetem smęcę :P
<ftpd> Nie chce mi się odpalać VPN-a żeby pokazać Ci z hosta z backportsami, gdzie są różne wersje.
<rhqq> spoko, widze codziennie ta nazwe :P
<rhqq> nie no spoko
<rhqq> nakierowales mnie wystarczająco
<ftpd> rhqq: Ewentualnie możesz aptitude install pakiet=2.3.4.5, w sensie cyferki wersji.
<ftpd> Jeśli w danym repo masz inną wersję.
<ftpd> Tu to nic nie warte, bo w obu jest ta sama.
<rhqq> no rozumiem
<rhqq> w kazdym razie naprowadziles mnie na prawde nieźle, dzieki wielkie
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<ftpd> Czus bastecie.
<CookieM> \o
<PlumAss> siema
<PlumAss> poglby mi ktos pomoc chcialbym zaktualizowac gruba ale jest problem chrottuje system a instaluje gruba aktualizuje i przy boocie wywala jakis erros ale nie jestem w stanie odczytac
<PlumAss> a teraz gdy zchrotowalem system to nie moge nawed zaktualizowac gruba  poniewaz Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.)
<PlumAss> Jest ktokolwiek tutaj ??
<ftpd> Dla takich, którzy a) nie znają pojęcia 'przecinek'; b) wstawiają spację przed '?'; c) piszą '??' jak dzieci z gadu-gadu?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Nikogo tu nie ma.
<PlumAss> ok dzieki
<jacekowski> PlumAss: zrob to co napisalo
<jacekowski> PlumAss: zamontuj /sys
<PlumAss> mam zamontowany w sensie mount -o bind /sys /mnt/root/sys
<PlumAss> tym razem update-grub wykryl tylko xp na /dev/sda4
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtWbpyjJqrU
<kriters> Wie ktos co znaczy ten error  ERROR: Could not obtain a C# compiler. C# compiler not found for Mono / .NET 2.0.
<ftpd> No przecież napisane. Nie widzi kompilatora si-szarpa.
<jacekowski> ftpd: stare
<jacekowski> ftpd: widzialem to przed poludniem
<kriters> No ale zainstalowalem go mi pokazuje to.
<kriters> Ba juz wiem czemu.
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> Nie
<tajwanuser> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-10
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<CookieM_> dzień dobry
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<gjm> \o
<William^> powitac
<qermit> o/
<gjm> Joł joł
<bastetmilo> niach niach. Dostałam książkę o wtyczkach do WP
<bastetmilo> od szefa :>
<qermit> Agent?
<Zippa> Hej mam pytanie jak dodać kontakty w Emphaty
<Zippa> Mogę dodać listę z GG
<gjm> Empathy matołku
<Zippa> Oj tam oj tam
<qermit> Zippa: olej gg
<Zippa> Mi jest potrzebne
<Psotnick> use ekg
<qermit> Zippa: do czego? do gadania z pryszczersami?
<Zippa> Nie ze znajomymi
<gjm> qermit: On ma 14 lat, wybacz mu
<gjm> Zippa: Empathy lipnie działa z GG, użyj pidgina na przykład
<Zippa> Daj linka bo neta mam instant
<Psotnick> Linka do czego, do pidgina?
<kichawa> w kubkach po zupkach nosi
<Zippa> NOm
<Psotnick> pidgin.com/org/net
<Psotnick> Nie wiem która końcówka
<gjm> Co to jest "net instant"?
<Psotnick> O, jednak żadna :D
<Psotnick> pidgin.im
<Psotnick> gjm: instant=szybki :D
<Zippa> 2mb/s
<Psotnick> to nie jest instant :(
<Zippa> mam niezabespieczone WI-FI
<Psotnick> Super, może wymień je na słownik
<Zippa> heh
<Psotnick> Ależ śmieszne
<inf> Zippa, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Zippa> Po primo mam Mageie
<qermit> Zippa: naucz sie polskiego
<inf> no to yum?
<qermit> Zippa: i idz na inny kałnał
<inf> nie, wróć...
<Zippa> qermit: jaki
<qermit> #niewracajtu
<Zippa> nie ma takiego
<kichawa> :D
<qermit> http://wiadomosci.dziennik.pl/polityka/artykuly/400777,byla-szefowa-gabinetu-politycznego-marka-sawickiego-magdalena-kosel-dostala-30-tysiecy-zlotych-odprawy-i-pracuje-na-tym-samym-stanowisku-u-ministra-rolnictwa-stanislawa-kalemby.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cbc3olm> (at wiadomosci.dziennik.pl)
<gjm> Nie no, nie wierzę
<kichawa> " Wszystko jest zgodne z panującym w Polsce prawem "
<kichawa> ma racje
<kichawa> nie ma w tym nic dziwnego
<Zippa> tak
<CookieM_> kruk krukowi oka nie wykole
<psesq> o/
<bastetmilo> re
<kriters> Siema
<grazyna> Witam.
<grazyna> Dostałem zadanie że mam przygotować laptopa dla teściowej a że ona nie miała kontaktu z komputerami to na początek zainstalowałem jej linux mint i musze napisać kilka skryptów z zenity lecz dostaje taki błąd
<grazyna> 2828 Segmentation fault
<grazyna> o co tu chodzi?
<grazyna> kod skryptu http://wklej.to/L1GLb
<grazyna> dokładny błąd http://wklej.to/rrWz4
<mati75> który mint?
<grazyna> najnowszy z cinnamon. pogubiłem się z cyferkami
<grazyna> 13
<grazyna> przy czym cyfry prze  Segmentation fault się zmieniają
<gjm> To numery totka
<grazyna> :D
<BlessJah> grazyna: jaką masz wersję zenity?
<grazyna> wyczytałem ze jest to zgłoszone jako bug ale nie moge znaleść informacji czy jest jakieś rozwiązanie
<BlessJah> i co to za konstrukcja wyb=& (zenity
<grazyna> kiedyś tak napisałem i już mi zostało. ważne że działało
<BlessJah> to nie powinno działać
<BlessJah> wyb=$( zenity
<grazyna> aaa o spacje Tobie chodziło. zwykła literówka
<BlessJah> nie o spację
<mati75> grazyna: zaktualizuj zenity
<BlessJah> konstrukcja 'wyb=& (zenity...' nie robi kompletnie nic
<BlessJah> pokazuje tylko okienko, ale dalszy case nie ma sensu
<grazyna> już to poprawiłem
<BlessJah> z segfaultem, zauktalizuj do najnowszej wersji, nic innego nie jesteś w stanie zrobić
<grazyna> aktualizacja pomogła dzięki
<gjm> Nie ma za co
<BlessJah> gjm: ?
<gjm> Nic
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<kriters> Jak zamontowac prznosny bo mi nie wykrywa.
<kriters> ?
<gjm> mount
<kriters> A tego jeszcze nie robilem bo zabardzo nie wiem jak.
<gjm> man mount
<kriters> troche dziwne bo zmienilem na inny port usb i dziala
<BlessJah> kriters: montuje się samo, jak nie, to w nautilusie powinna być ikona urządzenia
<BlessJah> nie zapomnij odmontować przed wysunięciem
<kriters> No wlasnie montuje samo tylko nie wiem czemu nie montuje na wszystkich usb tylko na jednym
<BlessJah> masz 2.0 i 3.0 czy tylko 2.0?
<kriters> 2.0 i 3.0
<BlessJah> jedna prawdopodobna przyczyna, druga taka, że port uszkodzony
<kriters> Port jest dobry bo myszka np dziala na wszystkich.
<BlessJah> jeśli niedziałający port jest 3.0 to upewnij się, że dobrze wsadzasz, 3.0 są bardzo ciasne i wtyczki ciężko wchodzą
<kriters> To jest tylko dlatego ze to 3.0
<kriters> Bo na 2.0 dziala normalnie.
<BlessJah> wsadź pena do niedziałającego i odpal dmesg oraz lsusb
<BlessJah> sprawdź czy wykrywa że w ogóle coś podpiąłeś
<kriters> Pena normalnie wykrywa.
<BlessJah> jedyne czego nie robi, to nie montuje automatycznie?
<kriters> Tak ale tylko dysku nie montuje automatycznie, pena normalnie sam robi.
<BlessJah> przez nautilusa montuj
<BlessJah> pewnie wykrywa jako dysk albo jest kilka partycji i dlatego nie montuje z automatu
<kriters> Jest jedna partycja druga jest calkowicie wywalona odmontowana.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<dweller> every day is caturday
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-11
<m477> :)
<BlessJah> skyline, nawet niezły
<BlessJah> fabuła jota w jotę za project monster (za oceanem znany jako cloverfield o.O)
<m477> Oo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<chemick> jak przez nmap znalesc otwarte porty?
<lisu> chemick: najpierw naucz się czytać, później pisać, później przeczytaj manual.
<chemick> czytac juz potrafie, znakow polskich nie stosuje, a co manuala to gdzie znajde?
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<user__> Witam. Pomoże ktoś?
<user__> Jest tu ktoś w ogóle?
<CookieM> strzelaj, może znajdzie się jakiś Einstein
<user__> :P
<gjm> Nie ma nikogo
<user__> Otóż zainstalowałem Ubuntu 10.10 i wrzuciłem skype sobie i działa tylko, że jak wyłączyłem i włączyłem laptopa to ubuntu przestało się odpalać i zamula się całkowicie że nic nie da się zrobić. Co może być nie tak?
<gjm> Wszystko
<gjm> Może więcej informacji?
<user__> A co chcesz wiedzieć?
<gjm> Dlaczego 10.10 np.? Konfiguracja komputera
<gjm> Czy coś grzebałeś
<CookieM> u mnie na 12.04 wersja 4.0.0.7 działa znakomicie
<user__> intel centrino 1.8Ghz to dwurdzeniowe jest 2GB ram jakaś chyba zintegrowana grafika i dysk 80GB
<user__> sory
<user__> to na 12.04 mi się zaktualizowało i tak się dzieje
<gjm> Z 10.10?
<user__> tak
<gjm> No i mamy winowajcę, najlepiej postaw od razu 12.04
<user__> To coś z updaterem jest nie tak że mi tak zamula nawet jak otwieram centrum oprogramowania?
<gjm> Przejścia z wersji na wersję to nie jest najlepsza strona Ubuntu
<gjm> Nie, po prostu mogło coś się popierniczyć
<user__> czyli ściągnąć najnowszą z strony i instalować i musi być wszystko ok??
<gjm> Powinno
<gjm> Jeśli nie to pomyślimy
<user__> a jak nie to będę jeszcze raz wam dupę zawracał
<gjm> Ktoś musi
<user__> przynajmniej coś się dzieje :P
<user__> Dobrze, że trochę chociaż kumam i udało mi się tu do Was na IRC dostać :P
<gjm> Chociaż tyle
<CookieM> na stronie skajpa jest już nówka o numerku 4.0.0.8
<user__> ja właśnie ściągałem ze strony skypa
<user__> zw
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> Ja mam w repo 4.0.0.8-1
<BlessJah> to ta sama wersja
<user__> Dobra powróciłem
<user__> Teraz czekanie aż się ściągnie
<BlessJah> lol, na stronie skype jest wersja dla 10.04
<user__> no to jak wtedy zainstalować skype na najnowszej wersji ubuntu?
<BlessJah> w repo jaką masz wersję?
<user__> W jakim repo? Sorki ale jestem niedoświadczony jeszcze z ubuntu :P
<CookieM> ściągnięty plik ze strony domowej otwierasz prawoklikiem za pomocą centrum oprogramowanie ubuntu
<BlessJah> w centrum oprogramowania
<user__> mam tu wersje 2.2.0.35 ale do jakiego ubuntu to nie mam podanego
<CookieM> to beta, bardzo niestabilna
<user__> no to jak tak to zainstalować stabilną wersję dla najnowszego ubuntu?
<CookieM> na skype.com masz najnowszą 4.0.0.8
<BlessJah> zrobiłeś oddzielną partycję /home?
<user__> ale chyba do 10.10
<user__> nie wiem domyślne wszystko instalowałem
<CookieM> nieważne, zainstaluj tę
<BlessJah> CookieM: na stronie skype jest dla 10.04, w repo precise mam wersję 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1
<user__> ale jak coś to mogę jeszcze zrobić bo dopiero najnowszą wersję będę zaraz instalował
<CookieM> centrum i tak ściąągnie automatem poprawną wersję i ją zainstaluje
<BlessJah> user__: instalowałeś niedawno i nie masz tam żadnych danych, które chcesz zachować?
<user__> no pewnie dysk jest pusty :) mogę wszystko usuwać i zmieniać
<BlessJah> no to http://www.ubuntu.com/, ściągnij 12.04 i zainstaluj
<user__> właśnie nagrywam na płytkę
<user__> i wszystko tak instalować z domyślnymi ustawieniami tak?
<CookieM> masz dualboota czy linux box'a
<user__> tylko linux
<user__> nie mam drugiego systemu jeżeli o to ci chodzi
<CookieM> no to instaluj na czysto
<CookieM> tylko wcześniej zrób sobie kopię danych, które są ci drogie
<BlessJah> user__: jeśli zamierzasz później zainstaować windowsa, to lepiej od windowsa zacząć
<user__> tu już nie będzie Windowsa bo nie chce on wykrywać w ogóle dysku a jest to laptop więc problem z sterownikami do dysku a ubuntu czyta dysk więc będzie tylko ubuntu i tak łudzę się że Windows w końcu upadnie i ludzie przejdą na linuxa :P
<user__> danych tu żadnych nie ma więc zaraz nagra się płytka zrobię reboot i zainstaluje i dam Wam znać czy zadziałało
<CookieM> na pcworld'zie zamieścili entuzjastyczny artykuł o win8: http://tnij.org/rqnh
<BlessJah> od razu zasugeruję zmianę sesji na Ubuntu2D, gnome classic albo w ogóle XFCE
<user__> ale ja chce ten klasyczny styl ubuntu co jest w tym 10.10
<BlessJah> już go nie ma
<BlessJah> najbliżej tego są gnome classic i xfce
<BlessJah> na prawo od nicka będzie białe kółeczko z logo ubuntu, nim zmieniasz sesję
<user__> no to chyba wezmę gnome clasic
<BlessJah> nie pamiętam czy gnome jest zainstalowane, w necie i na kanale znajdziesz pomoc
<bastetmilo> re
<BlessJah> ja tymczasem lecę
<CookieM> najfajniejsze w 12.04 jest to, że wersja desktop będzie wspierana przez 5 lat, tak jak dla serwerów
<user__> a później?
<BlessJah> będzie niewspierana, tak jak teraz 10.10
<BlessJah> 5 lat to kupa czasu, dotychczas były tylko 3 lata
<user__> A co? zrobią następną wersję?
<CookieM> a póżniej będzie kolejny lts, tylko już pewnie ze wsparciem 3-letnim
<BlessJah> co pół roku jest następna wersja, a co dwa lata wersja z przedłużonym wsparciem
<BlessJah> CookieM: nie mieli aby trzymać się teraz 5 letnich LTS?
<user__> dobrze że są i linux nie przestaje być rozwijany
<BlessJah> cya o/
<CookieM> nie wiadomo, co siedzi w głowie Marka, może z wyjątku uczyni regułę
<user__> doba lece roboot robić :P
<user__> zaraz wrócę :)
<CookieM> jak Linux zdobędzie większy udział w rynku desktopów, kto wie
<user> No i od nowa płytę muszę nagrać :/
<CookieM> polecam te oznaczone multi-speed, pozostałe mogą nawet napęd uszkodzić; w bialostockim Auchan sprzedają Sony 1x-16x, trochę droższe od tych 16x ale nie będziesz żałować
<user> A gdzie tu teraz taki sklep znaleźć :P pewnie jakieś 50 kilometrów jazdy :P
<user> Kurcze czemu botowanie mi nie działa?
<jacekowski> CookieM: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> CookieM: nic nie moze napedu uszkodzic chyba ze plyte rozerwie
<jacekowski> CookieM: a plyte 16x mozna nagrywac kazda predkoscia do 16x
<CookieM> brasero ma tylko 3 opcje nagrywania: 2x, 8x i max
<user> ale ja na windzie nagrywałem :P
<CookieM> teoretycznie tak, w praktyce, przy bardzo dużych obrazach (>3 GB) pojawiają się problemy
<user> zw zobacze teraz
<polkom21> siemka
<polkom21> z tej strony user :P nick zmieniłem
<polkom21> zainstalowałem i teraz pytanie. Jak zmienić środowisko na te klasyczne??
<dweller> hmm?
<dweller> unity jest domyslne
<polkom21> No ale ja właśnie nie chce unity tylko to klasyczne
<polkom21> sorki że uciekłem na chwile ale sprawdzałem czy czasem nie ma tego w ekranie logowania tak jak było w wcześniejszych wersjach
<dweller> gnome2 już nie ma
<dweller> kde albo xfce sobie zobacz
<polkom21> tylko że ani to ani to mi się nie podoba
<polkom21> czyli muszę zostać przy unity ?
<gjm> XFCE jest przecież podobne do Gnome 2 :)
<bjfs> zamiast gnome2 jest mate
<polkom21> mate?
<gjm> To fork a nie zamiennik
<gjm> Tzn. w sumie zamiennik
<polkom21> na debianie chyba jest
<polkom21> z resztą niech to unity zostanie teraz ten skype :P
<bjfs> po tym jak deweloperzy gnome'a olali dwojke calkowicie, spolecznosc reaktywowala ja, zmieniajac nazwe na mate (cos jak openoffice vs libreoffice, w grubym przyblizeniu)
<polkom21> aaaa :)
<bjfs> reszta olala trojke i uzywaja xfce
<polkom21> mi się właśnie xfce nie podoba
<bjfs> ja uzywam xfce w polaczeniu z sawfish i nie narzekam, ale to kwestia gustu i umiejetnosci
<gjm> Tak, umiejętności przede wszystkim <;
<bjfs> no raczej nie oczekuje się od nowego użytkownika, że będzie programował swoje okienka w lisp
<polkom21> jak bym posiedział to bym pewnie coś wykombinował :P
<polkom21> zaraz wracam tylko restart zrobię i zobaczę czy działa wszystko tak jak powinno.
<user__> dobra działa wszystko więc czas zadzwonić do właściciela żeby po odbiór przyjechał :P
<polkom21> :)
<polkom21> dzięki za pomoc
<polkom21> wszystkim chętnym :)
<pLT-m3> hej
<gjm> Tak
<pLT-m3> Damn3d prosi o usunięcie bana, w ramach przeprosin zrobił obrazek wyrażający skruchę: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5808/clownkk.png
<pLT-m3> i ubolewanie
<gjm> Nie ma żadnego opa
<pLT-m3> umarli?
<gjm> Chyba tak
<gjm> Ale przekażę jak coś
<pLT-m3> gjm to kapłan
<pLT-m3> ma kontakt ze zmarłymi1
<gjm> Mów mi: Wielki Szamanie
<pLT-m3> o Wielki Szamanie gjm
<pLT-m3> dej 5 zł
<gjm> Kekekeke, pieniądze to nie wszystko
<pLT-m3> no i co
<pLT-m3> za 5 zł to sobie chyba kupię
<pLT-m3> nic sobie nie kupię
<pLT-m3> z polskim bilonem to nic nie zrobię
<pLT-m3> ;/
<pLT-m3> może najwyżej służyć jako pilnik
<pLT-m3> do paznokci
<pLT-m3> ;/
<gjm> Nie pierdziel już bo przyjdzie jakiś złośliwy op i Cię kopnie a co gorsza nie spełni prośby Damn3da
<dweller> i tak nie spełni
<dweller> ale shhhh, o tym sie nie mówi
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> kryptoop?
<BlessJah> ukryta opcja moderatorska?
<gjm> Cichaj
<BlessJah> bo co, wykopiesz?
<BlessJah> :]
<gjm> Cześć Damn3d
<pamela> hejka
<pamela> co tam u was ?
<pamela> ziomale
<pamela> hejka mrx1
<pamela> ok koniec zabawy
<mati75> bastetmilo: zlot ubuntu.pl?
<pamela> TO NAPAD
<mati75> pamela: tiaa
<pamela> JESTECIE RUMINAMI NIE STA WAS NA WINDOWSA
<pamela> RUMUNAMI
<gjm> Dobra, pośmiane
<pamela> to nie wszystko
<bjfs> gjm nie bądź rumin ;)
<gjm> Zaparzę sobie rumianku
<mati75> 1032 bytes from 2a02:228:300:1::119: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=88.5 ms
<mati75> 1032 bytes from 2a02:228:300:1::119: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=86.0 ms
<BlessJah> DOSUjesz?
<dweller> jakby słał parę tysięcy pakietów to i może by to coś dało
<szyszka> hej
<Vorbis^> omijanie banów nie jest karalne?
<mati75> chyba zaraz zwiększe ilość
<mati75> Vorbis^: jest, chłostą i kamieniowałem
<szyszka> Macie moze dokumentacje API Unity do C++ ?
<mati75> kamieniowaniem*
<szyszka> Albo ew. jakis obiektowy wrapper
<pLT-m3> ale, że kto?
<pLT-m3> w kamieniołmie?
<dweller> lepiej dla Ciebie nie wiedzieć
<bastetmilo> mati75: nie zlot, a lokalne spotkanie.
<dweller> bo bany są jak pociski i mogą rykoszetować
<BlessJah> rańczycy znowy próbowali mi się do konta dobierać chyba
<pLT-m3> no mi próbowali się dobierać do majtek ;/
<m477> ;/
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: miałeś ciekawe dzieciństwo
<pLT-m3> no, ale przynajmniej
<pLT-m3> miałem sex
<pLT-m3> wiem, że zazdrościsz
<BlessJah> ehe
<pLT-m3> http://www.medaltracker.eu/
<pLT-m3> to mi się podoba
<pLT-m3> :d
<pLT-m3> zawsze powinni podawać wyniki w ten sposób
<pLT-m3> :d
<qermit> pLT-m3: a gdzie polska?
<pLT-m3> qermit: tam gdzie niemcy
<pLT-m3> i francja
<pLT-m3> i estonia
<qermit> polska ponoć nie jest w europie tylko za uralem
<qermit> (tak sądzą niemcy)
<pLT-m3> bo poza największymi miastami i miescowościami turystycznymi tak właśnie jest
<BlessJah> qermit: tak, a samochody podmorskim tunelem ściągaliśmy
<pLT-m3> chociaż nie
<pLT-m3> za uralem
<pLT-m3> mają przynajmniej surowce
<pLT-m3> ;d
<Zippa> Hej hej kup se klej babe
<pLT-m3> a w Polsce nie ma nic poza wyczerpującymi się złożami węgla
<pLT-m3> ;d
<Zippa> :D
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: miedzi, srebra, łupków
<gjm> Ostrzegałem
<qermit> pLT-m3: a poklady glupoty?
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: ale porównywanie wielkości tych złóż do tego co jest za uralem jest trochę dziwne
<pLT-m3> ;)
<pLT-m3> qermit: no tego jest też sporo
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: a porównywanie powierzchni polski do "tego za uralem" też
<pLT-m3> więc Polska powinna być za Uralem
<pLT-m3> lepiej by na tym wyszła
<pLT-m3> ;d
<BlessJah> powinna?
<BlessJah> nowe ZSRR tworzysz czy teleportujesz nas?
<BlessJah> tudzież enklawę w rosji jakąś sugerujesz?
<pLT-m3> jeżeli miałaby być "niezależna" no to innego wyjścia nie ma
<pLT-m3> ;d
<BlessJah> jeżeli miałaby być niezależna, to najlepiej by była w miejscu wysp brytyjskich
<pLT-m3> chyba, że będą w Polsce produkować samochody na węgiel
<pLT-m3> :d
<sq3pmk> na holzgas były
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: a, w takim przypadku to półwysep skandynawski
<sq3pmk> znaczy się, na drewno
<pLT-m3> ewentualnie na ziemniaki
<BlessJah> gdzieś krąży mapka po internetach, z taką właśnie wersją
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: tak widziałem mnóstwo razy
<bastetmilo> No ale przecież GB jest już naszą kolonią...
<BlessJah> btw, niezależność to nie tylko bezołowiowa którą lejesz do baku
<pLT-m3> bastetmilo: tia
<pLT-m3> tylko, że ja już tu siedzę 3 tydzień
<pLT-m3> i Polaka nie spotkałem
<pLT-m3> ;d
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, my tam nawet kolonii nie zakładamy
<bastetmilo> pLT-m3: parę lat i my będziemy na wyspach większością ;)
<pLT-m3> ale ja nie jestem z Pakistanu
<pLT-m3> ani z Włoch
<pLT-m3> ani Wenezueli
<pLT-m3> :/
<pLT-m3> bo to chyba oni będą większością jeśli już
<bastetmilo> Z tego co czytałam, to się Polacy na wyspach nie przyznają do rodaków - zwłaszcza jak są nowi. Bo nowi robią obciach.
<pLT-m3> i może jeszcze nigdy nie używają polskiego?
<pLT-m3> i malują się mocno opalają aby wyglądać na latynosów :d
<bastetmilo> Napisałam tylko co przeczytałam.
<pLT-m3> ok
<pLT-m3> ;)
<pLT-m3> Też dużo czytałem, słuchałem o UK. Jak tu przyjechałem to zauważyłem, że to 3/4 to totalne bzdury :D
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie tylko nowi
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wczoraj bylem z jednym kolesiem kupic laptopa w sklepie
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ledwo co gada po angielsku ale gadal duzo
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a jak nie dostal kredytu
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: to sie dopiero zaczelo
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wiec sie ewakuowalem i go tam zostawilem
<jacekowski> a on tu juz 6 lat
<pLT-m3> i tak pewnie lepiej gadał po angielsku niż większość tu obecnych azjatów ;d
<crusty> o/
<bastetmilo> jak moze na siedziec tyle lat w obcym kraju i nie nauczyc sie jezyka
<BlessJah> jacekowski: po 6 latach ledwo gada?
<bastetmilo> mozna*
<bastetmilo> o_O
<pLT-m3> jak się tylko myje gary całymi dniami
<pLT-m3> to nikogo się nie odzywa
<bastetmilo> no bez przesady
<bastetmilo> nie myje sie garów 24/7
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak
<pLT-m3> no potem wraca do domu i gada po polsku z osobą którą mieszka
<pLT-m3> jak już
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ale on chodzi z polakami na popijawy
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i ogolnie takie tam
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wiec stycznosci z angielskim ma 0
<bastetmilo> no ej
<pLT-m3> to może dobrze, że ja tu nie znam żadnych Polaków (ani... Brytyjczyków)
<pLT-m3> no dobra - koleś co sprzedaje kanapki w szkole jest brytyjczykiem
<pLT-m3> 1 :d
<bastetmilo> Jesli w obcym kraju, po 6 latach mozna sie nie stykac praktycnie w ogole z autochtnami, a tylko z rodakami na obczyznie... To chyba swiadczy o tym, że jest tam nas duzo :)
<bastetmilo> sorrki za błedy, ale od alergii spuchły mi palce i ciezko mi sie pisze
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie tylko
<pLT-m3> bastetmilo: raczej o tym, że robią z siebie zamknięte gromady
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: polacy maja obsadzone te gowniane roboty
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: np. robia za swistaka
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i masz cala firme gdzie pracuja tylko polacy
<jacekowski> a potem masz taka firme jak moja
<jacekowski> gdzie ja jestem jedynym polakiem
<pLT-m3> jacekowski: może zacznijmy od tego
<pLT-m3> gdzie Ty w UK jesteś
<pLT-m3> ;d
<jacekowski> essex
<pLT-m3> ah..
<pLT-m3> no tak
<pLT-m3> tam faktycznie dużo Polaków
<pLT-m3> ale tutaj gdzie ja jestem (centrum Londynu) to za cholerę
<pLT-m3> płacę 310 GBP tygodniowo za mieszkanie :/
<jacekowski> tutaj tyle to w sumie za miesiac jest
<BlessJah> ja za tydzień daję ~25GPB
<pLT-m3> lol
<pLT-m3> To Ty mieszkasz w jakiś katakumbach?
<BlessJah> jak na studenckie warunki, mieszkam w luksusowym apartamencie
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: ja mieszkam; http://www.nidostudentliving.com/
<pLT-m3> zazdrość
<pLT-m3> ;d
<jacekowski> UCL?
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: przeliczyłem ci czynsz z polski
<BlessJah> na tydzień i funta
<pLT-m3> jacekowski: raczej na drodze tam
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: ok
<BlessJah> skąd masz kasę? rodzice, praca, stypendium?
<pLT-m3> praca
<pLT-m3> i najlepsze
<pLT-m3> zdalna
<pLT-m3> dla firmy z siedzibą
<BlessJah> w polsce
<pLT-m3> w Warszawie
<pLT-m3> no
<pLT-m3> :d
<qermit> co może być z tym, że "pseudograficzne" aplikacje źle wyglądają
<BlessJah> 7k PLN miesięcznie na samo mieszkanie
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/N900/20110412_002.jpg.html
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/N900/20110412_004.jpg.html
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/N900/20110421_002.jpg.html
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/N900/20110421_001.jpg.html
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/N900/20110421_002_001.jpg.html
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: zamierzam przejść do jakiejś firmy w UK i znaleźć tańsze coś
<BlessJah> gnome-terminal umie klikać w linki?
<jacekowski> to z czasow jak robilem robote na tower42
<jacekowski> i na najwyzszym pietrze bylem
<pLT-m3> bo jedzenie w UK jest drogie jak cholera
<jacekowski> pLT-m3: gowno prawda
<qermit> jacekowski: co to za penis?
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: ile za najtańsze mieszkanie w godnych warunkach?
<jacekowski> qermit: gherkin
<jacekowski> pLT-m3: jedzenie jest tansze
<pLT-m3> jacekowski: niby gdzie?
<jacekowski> pizza w asda £3 za 10"
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: poszukam
<pLT-m3> jacekowski: ;)
<jacekowski> i to taka create your own
<jacekowski> mowisz im jaka chcesz
<jacekowski> i ci robia
<jacekowski> chleb - tyle samo ile w pl
<jacekowski> kokakola - tansza
<pLT-m3> kokakola tańsza?
<jacekowski> tak
<qermit> kloakola
<BlessJah> pLT-m3: przy takich cenach, to nawet namiot jest warty rozwazenia
<qermit> jacekowski: drogie też dańsze
<pLT-m3> BlessJah: :Ddddd
<pLT-m3> jacekowski: no to chyba nie w Londynie
<jacekowski> wycieczka do restauracji dla jednej osoby
<jacekowski> to £20 okolo
<jacekowski> i sie najesz
<jacekowski> i jeszcze zostanie
<pLT-m3> no ja jem głównie
<pLT-m3> w thailandzkich
<pLT-m3> bo jedzenie jest zajebiste
<BlessJah> jak z akademików wywalali, żeby policje zakwaterowac na czas euro, to coponiektorzy tez nad namiotami mysleli
<jacekowski> ja indyskie preferuje
<pLT-m3> płacę ok 6 GBP
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja sie najem za 20 PLN w quasi-restauracji
<pLT-m3> jacekowski: przedwczoraj zapłaciłem £4.50 za zupę
<jacekowski> a tu za £20 idziesz do prawdziwej restauracji
<pLT-m3> ale to była najlepsza zupa
<pLT-m3> w życiu
<pLT-m3> D:
<jacekowski> qermit: na musk ci padlo?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://bazyliabar.pl/galeria/galeria_zdjec
<qermit> tak
<qermit> rewolucję trzeba zdusić w zarodku
<jacekowski> o czym ty pierdolisz?
<BlessJah> ładujesz na talerz ile chcesz, czego chcesz, ważysz i płacisz 2,50 za 100g
<gjm> O tym
<Vorbis^> boi sie że logi będą za dużo ważyć
<BlessJah> nie podyskutujesz
<BlessJah> czuję się zdezorientowany, co się stało i jaka była przyczyna?
<BlessJah> qermit: poszło o tajlandzkie żarcie?
<gjm> 20:34 < pLT-m3> bo jedzenie jest zajebiste
<gjm> 20:36 < jacekowski> o czym ty pierdolisz?
<BlessJah> < ABRADAB> Poluzuj tam, gdzie cię ciśnie!
<qermit> zwłaszcza z tyłu
<BlessJah> terror
<BlessJah> ładnie
<gjm> Jak się przejął, ciekawe czemu
<BlessJah> gjm: masz hilighta na wulgaryzmy czy rzuciło ci tak na chwilę wbiłeś i ci sie w oczy rzuciło
<BlessJah> lol, wpisuję w google 'baza wulgaryzmów' i mam 10 wyników z radą 'użyj google'
<gjm> Przypadek <;
<BlessJah> s/czy rzuciło ci /czy /
<BlessJah> zdesperowany zacząłem wpisywać wulgaryzmy, dostałem teksty piosenek i jakieś blogi
<qermit> kurde, jutro instaluje ubuntu
<BlessJah> kolejny, no
<qermit> co kolejny
<qermit> a może jeszcze dziś zainstaluję
<qermit> oo zadziałał mi dźwięk
<BlessJah> qermit: wszyscy teraz ubu instaluja
<kichawa> dzwiek to teraz takie urban legend ze nie dziala?
<qermit> kichawa: ja mam problem jak jest pulseaudio zainstalowane
<BlessJah> ja za to kombinuję
<BlessJah> jak by tu przekierować jeden strumień na słuchawki a drugi na głośniki
<qermit> kichawa: generalnie problem z wyjściem audio po HDMI
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<szkodnik> hej
<szkodnik> co tam, BlessJah ?
<BlessJah> stara bida
<szkodnik> a ja po wakacjach
<szkodnik> odpocznieta
<BlessJah> awansowana?
<szkodnik> nie, jeszce ne, przeciez mowilam, ze jade na urlop
<szkodnik> na urlopie sie nei awansuje
<BlessJah> e, coś mi tutaj kit wciskasz
<szkodnik> :<
<m477> eh
<BlessJah> m477: rozumiem cię doskonale
<m477> raczej  watpie  :<
<m477> ale stolowka fajna
<BlessJah> masz problem, którym chciałbyś się ze mną podzielić?
<qermit> BlessJah: ja muszę jeszcze pulseaudio okiełznać, bo narazie jakoś dziwnie mi segfaultuje
<m477> raczej tez watpie
<m477> zastanawiam sie co tu porobic kreatywnego jak wlasnie wstalem
<gjm> Połóż się spać, kreatywnie oczywiście
<BlessJah> qermit: zabawne, mi się sypie software centrum i parę innych rzeczy, ale dźwięk mam bezproblemowo
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-12
<BlessJah> m477: btw, ja to ogarnales, ze wstales o pierwszej?
<BlessJah> poległeś koło trzeciej, czy co?
<m477> zmeczony po tripie bylem
<BlessJah> e, widze ze pospieszylem sie z reconnectem
<szkodnik> zieeew
<m477> ziew
<BlessJah> szkodnik: ty jeszcze tutaj?
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> ale zaraz pewnie pojde
<szkodnik> a co?
<BlessJah> zawsze chodzilas dosyc wczesnie spac
<BlessJah> to sie dziwie
<m477> dizw sie
<szkodnik> BlessJah, no kurde no wiem!
<szkodnik> po rpostu dzisiaj tak ajkos
<szkodnik> kumpel wyszedl ide mnnie pol godziny temu
<BlessJah> szkodnik: nie musisz sie tlumaczyc
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> ide do wyra
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<BlessJah> cya
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> szkodnik: kim byl gosc, ktory siedzial u ciebie do trzeciej w nocy?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> co to? Wszyscy śpią jeszcze?
<julek> o/
<Voldenet> http://myanimelist.net/manga/13578/Ubunchu!
<Voldenet> Three high school students are learning to use Ubuntu Linux.
<Voldenet> ...nie spodziewałem się takiej porywającej mangi
<Voldenet> ಠ_ಠ
<julek> :/
<Matan> bry
<Matan> ktoś z was wie jak zintegrować x-chat'a z menu "koperty" w u12.04?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: czytałam to :) bardzo edukacyjna lektura
<Voldenet> o, serio?
<Voldenet> ja tam nie lubię niczego co chińskie, więc tego nie przeczytam
<Voldenet> sugoi monogatari yo ne? :D
<Voldenet> sugoi monogatari desu yo ne? :D
<Voldenet> dobra, już nie będę udawał, że umiem japoński
<Voldenet> mata ne
<bastetmilo> właśnie, miałam się zapisać na japoński
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: mandaryński bieraj
<Voldenet> i po co Ci ten japoński? :<
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: mandaryński jest trudniejszy
<Voldenet> w japońskim znając sylabariusze już się dogadasz na piśmie jakoś, polacy nie mają problemu z wymową japońskich głosek
<Voldenet> a w mandaryńskim to oni jakoś śpiewają
<Voldenet> nie ogarniam tego
<Voldenet> a miałem znikać sprzed irca, coby coś pożytecznego zrobić
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: zrobiłeś :)
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie widziałam kursu mandaryńskiego (też rozważałam)
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: dzięki za hajlajt
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: ja widziałem
<Voldenet> piciu to znaczy piwo
<Voldenet> tyle zapamiętałem
<bastetmilo> chiński jest droższy niż japoński
<Voldenet> ja tam nie mam wiary w kursy językowe
<Voldenet> niczego mnie jeszcze nie nauczyli na takich
<Voldenet> gdyby patrzeć w kursy to już umiem 4 języki, a faktycznie umiem ledwo polski
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: rosyjski znasz?
<bastetmilo> Ja biorę po uwagę tylko nauczanie indywidualne (mam dobre wspomnienia z lekcji angielskiego tak)
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: rosyjskim obraca pół Azji i pół Europy
<Matan[M]> warto znać :)
<Matan[M]> nawet z chińczykami po rosyjsku pogadasz
<Matan[M]> wiem bo sam się dogadałem
<Matan[M]> :P
<gjm> \o
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: po angielsku też dużo ludzi mówi
<Matan[M]> moja opinia jest taka, rosyjski - azja, angielski - praktycznie reszta świata
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: dla tego się uczę tylko 2 języków, więcej mi na razie nie trzeba
<Matan[M]> no chyba, że chińskiego, ale jeszcze nie mają tak szerokiej ekspansji
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: no, łatwo ogarnąć te oba w miarę
<Voldenet> u mnie jest ciężko z angielskim
<Voldenet> jak się nauczyć dobrze angielskiego?
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: graj :)
<Matan[M]> ja się nauczyłem angielskiego z The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time :D
<Matan[M]> gra na tyle wciągała, że chciało się znać fabułę (która BTW jest piękna)
<Matan[M]> więc siedziałem z padem i słownikiem :)
<Matan[M]> później było Final Fantasy Tactic
<Matan[M]> po tych giercach i innych przelazłem do brutalnej sztywnej gramatyki (tablice angielskiego, wydawnictwo Adamantan)
<Voldenet> no, legend of zelda to dobra gra
<Voldenet> stara wersja na snesa była fajna po japońsku
<Voldenet> bo w pełni była hiraganie i katakanie
<Voldenet> przez co nie trzeba było kanji znać żeby ogarniać
<Voldenet> tzn. wystarczyło dwa `alfabety` znać
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: niby umiem taki angielski, że czytam, ale problem zaczyna się gdy mam sam pisać
<Voldenet> odruchowo wszystko przeszłe piszę w past simple, bo w polskim tak jest :f
<Voldenet> po czym czytam zdanie i stwierdzam, że tu powinien być taki czas, co nawet nazwy nie znam
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> powiadasz, że tablice angielskiego dobre, kupię i poczytam
<szkodnik> Voldenet, ogladaj filmy
<szkodnik> ze slownikiem, bez napisow
<m477> a po co slownik jak sie wyrazow nie rozumie
<Matan> najlepiej ogladać z napisami
<Matan> szkoda, że nie udostępniają u naszych operatorów cyfrowych zagrabanicznych kanałów z napisami dla niesłyszących i niedosłyszących
<bastetmilo> najlepiej oglądać z napisami w oryginale :)
<Matan> nawet z BBC się osłuchać też dobre
<Voldenet> szkodnik: ale filmy są takie... hm... uproszczone
<Voldenet> na filmach ludzie mówią piekielnie wyraźnie
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: oglądaj brytyjskie seriale.
<bastetmilo> a nie amerykańskie.
<Voldenet> właśnie brytyjskie i amerykańskie są proste
<Matan> brytyjskie to właśnie nie wiem
<bastetmilo> Własnie nie są.
<Matan> amerykanie jakoś lepszy akcent i wymowę mają
<Matan> nawet w codziennej gadce
<Voldenet> no nie wiem, z brytyjskich oglądałem kilka i wymowa była bardzo wyraźna
<Matan> brytyjczycy gadają jakby buły nie zdążyli połknąć
<Voldenet> jakbym miał wybierać, to brytyjski akcent jest dla mnie prostszy
<Voldenet> jeśli chodzi o seriale
<m477> nie ma czegos takiego jak brytyjski akcent
<Voldenet> bo w praktyce jak ludzie mówią, to już tak różowo nie jest
<Voldenet> m477: serio?
<m477> w kazdej czesci  mowia inaczej
<Voldenet> no, mówię o tym ogólnoangielskim, londyńskim
<Voldenet> reszta to cuda :D
<Voldenet> szkoci, australijczycy, wkurzające akcenty
<m477> Voldenet: szkocki akcent http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IKnv0QIemw
<m477> proponuje tak od 20 sekundy
<Voldenet> a weź
<Voldenet> straszne rzeczy
<m477> mowiles ze brytyjski akcent jest prosty
<CookieM_> moim zdaniem najlepszą angielszczyznę prezentują dziennikarze BBC Worldwide
<Voldenet> m477: mówiłem o londyńskim akcencie
<Voldenet> nie szkockim bełkocie
<Matan> tak na prawdę w BBC jedynie kogo nie można zrozumieć to ich gości
<Matan> ale to czasem
<Voldenet> jak są ze szkocji? :D
<Matan> dziennikarze i prezenterzy tam akurat dykcję trzymają
<m477> <Voldenet> jakbym miał wybierać, to brytyjski akcent jest dla mnie prostszy
<m477> a fakt
<m477> btw co to 'londynski' akcent
<Voldenet> taki jakiego używa większość ludzi z londynu
<Voldenet> :-)
<Matan> Voldenet: nie o to chodzi, szkocja, waljia itd to jak nasze kaszubi, ślązacy, warmiacy
<Voldenet> spoko
<m477> chyba nie do konca
<Voldenet> ślązaków też nie rozumiem
<Voldenet> więc w sumie pasuje
<Voldenet> węgiel w płucach to i mowa bełkotliwa
<m477> a Ty skad jestes
<Matan> Voldenet: nie o to chodzi, oni mają "swoją" polszczynzę
<Matan> nie obrażając nikogo
<Matan> m477: ino ze Warmii
<Voldenet> m477: jakbym powiedział, że ze śląska, to byście mieli ubaw
<Voldenet> więc nie powiem
<m477> nie mow
<m477> przejezdzalem ostatnio przez katowice, straszny syf
<Matan> u mnie np. jest sporo ukraińców (z akcji Wisła) więc u mnie nawet w mowie trochę zaciąga się w ukraiński
<Matan> tak więc zależnie gdzie się wychowasz inaczej coś powiesz i wypowiesz
<Voldenet> i tak muszę się nauczyć pisać po angielsku
<Voldenet> jak tak patrzę to moje zdania przypominają rozmowy dzieci z podstawówki, tyle słów znam :D
<Voldenet> i taki poziom
<Voldenet> :<
<Matan> Voldenet: z nudów graj
<Matan> tam gdzie z ludźmi trzeba gadać
<Matan> wyzywaj ludzi na TSie lupiąc w BF3
<Voldenet> siedzę na ircach z amerykańcami
<Matan> tyż dobre
<Voldenet> i odruchowo używam past simple
<Voldenet> like poles do
<Voldenet> :f
<Matan> hello
<Matan> me potatoe
<Matan> kiedyś z czymś takim się spotkałem :)
<Voldenet> me carrot
<Voldenet> a właśnie, ubuntu odpalane po nfs mi się nie wyłącza, czego to może być wina?
<Voldenet> kanał supportu ubuntu jest wielce pomocny, w sumie to nie przeszkadza
<CookieM_> Z NFS wiąże się wiele problemów – przede wszystkim bardzo trudno zapewnić, że dana operacja została wykonana.
<BlessJah> Voldenet: może ubijać ci sieć jako jeden z demonów
<Voldenet> no, też tak myślałem właśnie
<Voldenet> że ubija nfs i nie może nic dalej robić
<Voldenet> hm, obejście jest takie, żeby wszystko do shutdowna władować do ramu wcześniej
<Voldenet> ale to z kolei nie ma sensu, bo i tak wszystkie tempy i locki tworzą się lokalnie w ramie
<BlessJah> nie
<Voldenet> chyba po prostu zrobię z logout + reboot/shutdown z sysrq i nie będę się bawił w takie cuda
<BlessJah> obejście jest takie, że sieć musi działać cały czas, cokolwiek to znaczy
<BlessJah> powinno byc w poradniku jakims
<Voldenet> hm, hm, na archu wiem jak to zrobić, bo tak mam
<Voldenet> ale w ubuntu nie ma /etc/rc.conf
<Voldenet> magicznego centrum zarządzania wszystkim
<BlessJah> google?
<beboj> uzywal ktos polaczen ppp0e pod fluxboxem ? wicd  nie obsluguje a network manager jest sredni, jakas alternatywa?
<Voldenet> BlessJah: google mi nie pomogły, ale prosty hack
<Voldenet> po prostu zmieniłem /etc/init.d/networking
<Voldenet> a, jeszcze unmount nfs share'ów
<Voldenet> chociaż to jest root, i tak jako ostatnie leci
<Matan> ktoś z was używa QtSixA?
<dweller> do czego sixaxis na linuksie może być przydatny? ;f
<Matan> dweller: do sterowanie odtwarzaczem, granie na emulatorach, używanie pada jako klawiatury/myszki
<dweller> granie na emulatorach chyba tylko sensownie brzmi ;f
<Dreadlish> niezła cisza.
<gjm> Ciii...
<bastetmilo> cichosza
<Dreadlish> ahm
<Dreadlish> jakaś zmiana władzy była, czy co?
<bastetmilo> tzn?
<Dreadlish> bo mojego koleżki nie widzę
<bastetmilo> ktorego?
<Dreadlish> pana spina, bo to kanał ubuntu
<Dreadlish> ale dobra
<Dreadlish> pocichajmy
<NightWish`> kotki... ktoś tutaj ogarnia gnome'a? ;)
<NightWish`> bo mi się sam chyba skrzywdził ;)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zdjął małpę
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: widać jakiś masochista
<BlessJah> e, sama zlazła jak reconnecta robił
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: not funny, po aktualizacji przyprawił mnie prawie o zawał bo zachowywał sie jakby karta graficzna padła
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: to może niekoniecznie gnom tylko xorg?
<NightWish`> widocne tylko z 25% ekranu, a reszta śnieznobiała
<NightWish`> hmhmh
<NightWish`> a jak temu zaradzic?
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: rzuć gdzieś /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gjm> BlessJah: A Ty znowu masz jakiś problem? Nie o mnie mu chodziło
<bastetmilo> gjm: on chyba Cię zwyczajnie nie lubi :)
<ftpd> Ha ha.
<ftpd> Czesć dziewczyny, WOGLE.
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<ftpd> Byłem na zjeździe muda 3 dni <3
<ftpd> Mega.
<gjm> Bardzo mi z tego powodu wszystko jedno, mógłby się tylko odpierwiastkować
<ftpd> Moja biedna wątroba.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> ide pic zwietrzałego ginesa
<BlessJah> gjm: ty zdajesz się mieć jakiś problem
<bastetmilo> diss
<gjm> No to o co Ci chodziło?
<BlessJah> mam ci wyjaśnić, dlaczego pomyślałem, że chodzi o ciebie?
<gjm> 20:58 < Dreadlish> pana spina, bo to kanał ubuntu
<ftpd> Tak jak z boku patrzę od jakiegoś czasu, to Tobie _zawsze_ chodzi o giejotema.
<bastetmilo> no przecież mówie, nie lubi go.
<gjm> Jemu ewidentnie chodziło o Wizarda
<qermit> a nie o czestera?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<qermit> napewno o czestera
<Dreadlish> mi ewidentnie chodziło o pana spina bo to kanał ubuntu
<gjm> qermit: Nie, o Wizarda bo kiedyś go wywalił
<gjm> Ale BlessJah wie swoje
<BlessJah> bijcie się
<BlessJah> gjm: jednak ci wyjaśnię
<gjm> Jednak podziękuję
<bastetmilo> lol
<qermit> napewno chodzi o rane
<dKc> bastetmilo, cześć
<bastetmilo> dKc: cześć
 * Matan odkąd podłączył 2 monitory (DSUB i HDMI) do lapka czuje się jak h4x0r
 * dKc klepie go po ramieniu
 * qermit podłączył dźwięk z komputera przez kabelek hdmi do telewizora, a potem z telewizora do zestawu audio przez s/pdif
<BlessJah> `seen rane
<BlessJah> :< nie ma
<gjm> A może:
<qermit> `seen rane
<Przekliniak> qermit: rane was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 years, 28 weeks, 0 days, 23 hours, 52 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: <rane> ostatnio crs wrócił do teamu
<gjm> A nieważne
<BlessJah> no to sie nie dziwie ze ledwo pamietam
<qermit> Matan: komputer jest w drugim pokoku, a kabelek hdmi musiałem przepuścić przez HDMI 5->1 bo inaczej sygnał był zbyt słaby
<spass> top
<Matan> qermit: tru tru
<ftpd> recvfrom(6, 0x87cb24, 4096, 0, 0, 0)    = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ftpd> Aj, sorry.
<sysek> :)
<bastetmilo> no jaki sysek
<bastetmilo> cześć sysek
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<CookieM_> \o
<jacekowski> o, koniec olimpiady
<dKc> jacekowski, i kto wygrał?
<Matan> to była jakaś olimpiada?
<CookieM_> ano
<Matan> hmm...
<Matan> who cares...
<ftpd> Matan: Jacekowski does.
<Dreadlish> jak widać.
 * BlessJah ma rano autobus
<BlessJah> jak sie poloze to nie wstane najpewniej
<Matan> bry noc
<BlessJah> słyszę pralkę o.O
<BlessJah> szkodnik: http://demotywatory.pl/3893165/Nigdy-nie-wiesz
<prs> 1st
<qermit> gjm: popacz, napisałem bota
<qermit> qermit-test: co tam
<qermit-test> You talkin to me, qermit?
<qermit> tzn, raczej skopiowałem, wkleiłem i podmieniłem
<qermit> qermit-test: quit
<qermit-test> You talkin to me, qermit?
<BlessJah> qermit: hi
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-05
<jacekowski> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<jacekowski> nie liczy sie
<jacekowski> ja bylem pierwszy
<drathir> bry...
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<Quintasan> kuurrrr
<Quintasan> jacekowski: ping
<gjm> co kur? co kur?
<Quintasan> Ta wysyłka w Amazonie to mnie niszczy
<Quintasan> NISZCZY MNIE TO
<kklimonda_> Quintasan: przynajmniej jest szybka ;)
<kklimonda_> Quintasan: zresztą z UK chyba ciągle mamy za free powyżej 25 funtów?
<Quintasan> kklimonda_: Sranie w banie, ja chcę z Marketplace zamówić książek za 19 funtów do koleżanki w Londynie żeby mi przywiozła, wysłka do Londynu kolejne 19 funtów
<Quintasan> wtf
<kklimonda_> Quintasan: a, bo to marketplace
<kklimonda_> czyli nie amazon
<Quintasan> Taa, ale sprzedawca z UK, ciekawe ile będzie mnie to kosztowało jak kupię te książki od amazona
<Quintasan> 7 funtów
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> jedna
<kklimonda_> hihi
<Quintasan> 32 funty
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> 38 z wysłyką
<Quintasan> pies drapał
<kklimonda_> :D
<kklimonda_> cóż, książki drogie są
<kklimonda_> co to jest? jakaś techniczna?
<qermit> czym zrobić logowanie z /dev/ttyS0 do sysgloga
<xxx666xxx> Hello :)
<gjm> Aha.
<Dreadlish> ta
<qwe> witam.
<qwe> powiedział by mi kots co zrobic w ubuntu 13.04 jesli w ustawieniach systemu w Leabguage Support nie mam mozliwosci instalacji zadnego jezyka innego tylko widnieje angielski?
<Dreadlish> language*
<qwe> fakt moj blad
<qwe> jest na to rozwiazanie jakies czy trzeba od nowa ubuntu stawiac?
<Dreadlish> pewnie jest
<qwe> a do kary graficznej intel sa lepse sterowniki spolecznosciowe czy wlasnosciowe?
<Dreadlish> własnościowe
<Dreadlish> tak. btw.
<Dreadlish> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149876/how-can-i-install-one-language-by-command-line
<Dreadlish> poczytaj, sobie zainstalujesz polski
<qwe> a te stery do kart inetela to jak zainstalowac bo nie chodzi mi to "Intel Linux Graphic Installer" a w  software & updates nie mam zadnych sterow
<Dreadlish> po to intel zrobił installer...
<qwe> to jest strona projektu intela 01.org??
<Dreadlish> szto?
<drathir> a to centrum oprogramowania dalej tak tragicznie chodzi?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to jest strona intela
<Dreadlish> drathir: tak samo jak całe ubuntu \o/
<qwe> w jaki sensie tragicznie chodzi ?
<Dreadlish> rżnie sie jak...
<Dreadlish> porółnanie sami sobie dokończcie
<gjm> złoto?
<drathir> jak uzywalem to z ubu jeszcze sie dalo korzystac, ale z tego centrum to szerokim lukiem omijalem...
<qwe> ja tam puki co nie mam nic do niego bo przynajmniej sporo tam aplikacji moge znalesc
<drathir> nie wiem z jakich automagicznych rzeczy to korzystalo, ale reakcja i czas instalacji czegokolwiek tragiczny...
<drathir> qwe: apt-cache search or synaptic
<Dreadlish> apt-cache search
<Dreadlish> w ogóle man przyjacielem Twym
<drathir> a i tak swoja droga to niby obrazki aplikacji to centrum ma, ale i tak wiekszosc nie dziala...
<qwe> tu mozna racje przyznac bo powinien ktos to kiedys posprzatac w koncu
<qwe> jak pobrac pakiety jezykowe??
<drathir> qwe: apt-cache search pl language pack local moze?
<drathir> ale powinno wykryc z automatu...
<drathir> i zaproponowac jezyk... Jak zmienisz na pl to pobierze potrzebne...
<qwe> wlasnie mi nie wykrylo tylko standardowy angielski sie z aktulaizowal i tlko jego mam
<drathir> to w panel jezyki/klawiatura/ustawienia regionalne i zmien...
<qwe> no ale to nic nie da bo jedyny jezyk jaki mam do wyboru to angielski i innych nie mma na liscie do zainstalowania
<qwe> a układ klawiatury etc mam na polskie po ustwiane
<qwe> pro pos tamtej komedy wywaliła mi tylko coś takiego np kde-l10n-pl - Polish (pl) localization for KDE
<drathir> nie, nie masz raczej kde...
<drathir> ech nie mam zadnej vm ubu pod reka...
<jacekn> qwe: sproboj to moze: http://blog.campodoro.org/?p=47
<qwe> nie dziala pozostaje chyba odnowa instalowac to ubuntu
<qwe> pod tym wzgledem windows lepszy chociaz po instalacji mam kompletne środowisko z kompletynm jezykiem
<gjm> qwe: sudo apt-get install language-support-fr
<gjm> zamień fr na pl
<qwe> " E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu language-support-pl "
<drathir> dziwne troche...
<gjm> to language-pack-pl
<gjm> Nie wiem jak z tymi pakietami w Ubuntu jest.
<drathir> qwe: takich problemow jak uzywalem nigdy nie mialem, z oficjalnej strony obraz?
<qwe> tak
<qwe> mi się już to ktorys raz zdarza przy czystej instalacji
<gjm> qwe: sudo apt-get install language-pack-pl
<gjm> powinno banglać
<gjm> jak nie to blame ubuntu
<drathir> chyba, ze znow cos uszczesliwiaja na sile...
<qwe> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe Budowanie drzewa zależności        Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe Pakiet language-pack-pl nie ma dostępnej wersji, ale odnosi się do niego inny pakiet. Zazwyczaj oznacza to, że pakietu brakuje, został zastąpiony przez inny pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.  E: Pakiet language-pack-pl nie ma kandydata do instalacji
<qwe> szybciej bedzie od nowa zainstalowac
<qwe> ubuntu
<gjm> co?
<gjm> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=language-pack-pl&searchon=names
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/pppdgwx> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<qwe> oby dwa ma pobrac??
<gjm> Nie o to chodzi.
<gjm> Jak Ci się nie śpieszy to odpalę wirtualkę i zobaczę co i jak…
<qwe> nie spieszy
<gjm> ok, odpalam
<qwe> a nak na marginesie da sie zrobic wlasna plyte z ubuntu?? tzw do tej ze stronki ubntu.com chciał bym wsadzic informacje o pakietach jezykowych (te co sie pobieraja i potem dzieki nim sie instaluje jakis jezyk) oraz peln jezyk polski da sie cos tekiego zrobic?
<qwe> a tak *
<gjm> Da się, wszystko się da.
<qwe> istnieje jakis poradnik do tego jak to zrobic czy cos?
<gjm> qwe: http://lifehacker.com/5921054/ubuntu-builder-lets-you-build-your-own-customized-linux-distribution
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7vpbbfq> (at lifehacker.com)
<gjm> qwe: spróbuj: sudo apt-get install language-pack-pl-base
<qwe> to samo co wczesniej
<gjm> nosz kurde, u mnie działa
<gjm> Jaką masz w ogóle wersję?
<qwe> 13.04
<gjm> No ja też.
<gjm> Możesz skopiować co Ci wypluwa po wpisaniu tego co przed chwilą Ci podałem?
<gjm> I gdzieś wkleić? np. na wklej.org
<qwe> a  opcjach ubuntu jak masz ustawienia jezykowe i tam masz potem zainstaluje masz do wyboru jezyki ?
<gjm> Dopiero ustawiam bo trochę to wolno chodzi.
<gjm> A, pobiera coś jeszcze…
<qwe> bo ja tam wlasnie mam tylko angielski i zadnego innego jezyka zeeby zaznaczyc i zainstalowac
<gjm> A wyskoczyło Ci że nie jest zainstalowana pełna obsługa języków?
<gjm> Ściąga mi jakieś rzeczy -pl, więc chyba będzie działać.
<qwe> tak i tylko uzupelnilo luki w jezyku angielskim a wczesniej powinno pobrac liste jezykow i dopiero z aktualizowac angielski a na koncu zawsz instaluje polski - tylko to raz dziala a raz nie
<qwe> http://wklej.org/id/1101688/
<qwe> tak bedzie dzialac jak masz zaladowana liste jezykow do instalacji mi jej nie zrobilo i nie wiem czemu
<drathir> btw moze sudo apt-get update cos nie zadzialalo?
<gjm> Nie, ja pierwsze co zrobiłem do zainstalowałem language-pack-pl
<gjm> drathir: ja robiłem bez tego
<qwe> po sudi apt-get mam to http://wklej.org/id/1101694/
<gjm> qwe: http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshots/15_50_02_2013-08-05_1366x768_scrot.png
<qwe> sudo*
<gjm> qwe: to wklep z "--allow-unauthenticated"
<gjm> Zaraz się potnę mokrym herbatnikiem…
<qwe> moze zle tlumacze ale obrazkowo przedsawiajac to tak wyglada u mnie
<qwe> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/hefw.png/
<gjm> To kliknij "Zainstaluj/Usuń języki", znajdź Polski, zaptaszkuj, potem Apply (czy tam Zatwierdź/whateva)
<drathir> no tak na liście tej pierwszej nigdy nie ma wszystkich dopiero z drugiej listy sie wybiera...
<qwe> jak widzisz na obrazu nie ma innego jezyka do wyboru niz angielski
<gjm> Matko boska.
<qwe> czaje was ale ta lista sie nie aktualizuje mi wcale
<gjm> Nawet jak zainstalujesz?
<drathir> gjm: spokojnie...
<gjm> Pokaż skrina jak wejdziesz w te Zainstaluj/…
<gjm> Jestem spokojny.
<drathir> jak juz pociagnie to jezyk doda do tej 1 listy...
<qwe> w tamtym linku na skrinie masz pokazane. w oknie "zainstalowane jezyki" po jezykiem angielskim co jest zaznaczony i zainstalowany powinna byc cala lista innych jezykow przy ktorych stawiam fajke i sie instaluje lecz ja nie mam ich wcale bo informacje o nich mi sie nie pobieraja i nie wiem zemu. tak to wyglada w ubuntu 13.04
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsB8AWYugfw
<gjm> qwe: ↑
<qwe> eh przeciez wiem jak sie powinno instalowac jezyki w ubntu...
<gjm> robiłeś update z "--allow-unauthenticated"?
<qwe> ale jak to ma wygladac?
<gjm> sudo apt-get install update
<gjm> i na końcu: --allow-unauthenticated
<gjm> tylko enter za szybko klepnąłem
<qwe> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu update
<gjm> fcuk
<gjm> bez install
<gjm> sudo apt-get update --allow-unauthenticated
<qwe> http://wklej.org/id/1101701/
<gjm> Ty masz Ubuntu z ubuntu.com czy jakiś remix?
<qwe> ubntu z ubntu.com
<gjm> nie znam takiej strony jak ubntu.com
<qwe> ubuntu.com*
<gjm> I to jest świeża instalajca?
<qwe> tak
<gjm> To ja nie mam pojęcia co jest nie tak. U mnie działa.
<gjm> Musiałeś coś namieszać.
<qwe> juz  to kiedys rozkmninilem i po ponownej instalacji wszystko dziala tylko nie wiem czemu tak sie robi
<drathir> gjm: ja mialem kiedys sytuacje, ze pobieralem ta sama wersje, bo stara plytka sie uszkodzila, a nowa wersja juz byla inna...
<gjm> Czad.
<qwe> z tego co wiem to lts to ma co jakis czas aktualizoway obraz ...
<qwe> mniejsza z tym i tak zostaj mi format... jak zainstalowac gnome w najnowszej wersji ??
<drathir> niby numerek ten sam a zawartosc inna, zalowalem, ze nie moglem sum kontrolnych porownac......
<drathir> lag... przepraszam :/
<qwe> bo klasyczne insaluje sie przez sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<drathir> Przekliniak: g change unity to gnome ubuntu
<Przekliniak> drathir: Ubuntu 13.04 - Remove/Uninstall Unity and Replace with GNOME 3 ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hff4EntcJU>
<dweller> zły pomysł
<drathir> dweller: wiem ze zly bo i tak sie wszystko posypie jak to zabieranie czegokolwiek zwiazanego z ubu domyslnym...
<dweller> spoko, w przyszłości będzie jeszcze lepiej i  ubuntu będzie miało tyle wspólnego z linuksem co android ;)
<drathir> dweller: albo gorzej polaczy sie z winzgroza... Hrhr
<denysonique> drathir: Z KDE świetnie śmiga
<denysonique> # apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<drathir> denysonique: xfce4 albo cos z g2 bym wybral, gdybym musial korzystac,..
<jacekowski> Quintasan: pong
<Biszkopcik> 1st!
<Janusz1> 2nd
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-06
<qermit> o/
<ciekawski> o ktoś jest o tej porze.. cześć
<qermit> ja jestem
<marcin__> hey, potrzebuje pomocy
<DaZ> oborze
<marcin__> Daz, dzieki
<DaZ> yw.
<marcin__> Daz zyjesz?
<DaZ> nie.
<marcin__> Daz, przykro mi ;(
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> ciekawi ludzie tutaj przychodzą po pomoc
<drathir> Voldenet: lepiej tak z szacunkiem niz jak gdzie niegdzie przychodza, zeby wiazankami poleciec i poobrazac uzytkownikow...
<drathir> bry...
<denysonique> O to co potrafi domyślne KDE: http://i.imgur.com/oI06j6F.png
<gjm> meh
<denysonique> oprócz tapety
<bastetmilo> jakie ohydne
<gjm> No nie?
<bastetmilo> paskudne
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> co to za brzydota
<denysonique> pokazuje wam co potrafi
<denysonique> potrafi też GTK, Murrine itp
<Dreadlish> murrine podpada pod gtk
<denysonique> QtCurve ma to wszystko wbudowane
<Dreadlish> ale to tak btrw.
<denysonique> no murrine to z GTK
<denysonique> ale ten caly OSX to mnie nieźle zaskoczył
<denysonique> Agua
<Dreadlish> ja raczej bym to nazwał ała
<denysonique> QtCurve tez potrafi być przezroczysty http://i.imgur.com/RP3IJTs.png
<denysonique> W sumie nie ma innego tak bardzo jak KDE konfigurowalnego DE
<gjm> pierdololo
<gjm> wolę swojego Openboxa
<gjm> 4life
<denysonique> w sumie, KDE mozna skonfigurować tak aby jak OpenBox wyglądał i się zachowywał ;>
<gjm> W sumie można odpalić Openboxa w KDE.
<dweller> denysonique: moje kde ladniejsze
<denysonique> gjm: albo plasme w openboksie
<denysonique> dweller: to się pochwal
<gjm> a ja tam nie wiem, kde nie tykam
<dweller> denysonique: http://i.imgur.com/bqBi0z3.png
<denysonique> dweller: widać tylko plazme, pokaż jakie masz okna i widżety
<dweller> http://i.imgur.com/cVfmYXI.png
<dweller> okna i widgety mi nie potrzebne bo i tak praktycznie tylko konsoli używam
<dweller> na pełnym ekranie
<denysonique> dweller: Fajnie wygląda, to jest jedno z domyślnych ustawień QtCurve?
<dweller> qtcurve i numix zmodyfikowany
<dweller> plasma to helium
<dweller> i ikonki nitrux-kde
<ftpd> W miarę ładne irssi, dweller.
<ftpd> Poka no theme, zobaczę, jak z Solarized będzie wyglądać.
<dweller> ftpd: mosdef
<avatar> Czesc
<avatar> Wlaczylem live cd ubuntu po sporej przerwie i powiem tyle: wtf?
<TheNumb> avatar: unity.
<TheNumb> avatar: wprowadzili w 11.04
<xaxes`> o/
<Psotnick> xaxes`: co, namówiłem Cię? :D
<xaxes`> szpadaj :<
<Psotnick> Pszeprarzam :<
<krzywyzielarz> sory nie ten kanał
<gjm> 1st
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-07
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> 2nd, jestem prawie tak samo fajny
<bastetmilo> prawie robi wielka roznice
<qwe> witam. pomoze ktos naprawic dzwieki w wine ??
<ciekawski> Cześć, mam xubuntu 12.10 a w nim Deluge 1.3.5. Chciałem go zaktualizować do 1.3.6. Sam się nie zaktualizował (przy apt-get update .. itd), więc próbowałem dodać jego ppa przez: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa. Wywaliło błędy, których rozwiązaniem jest podobno aktualizacja pakietu python-software-properties z 0.82.7.3 do 0.92.15. Czemu skoro python-software-properties zawiera jakieś błędy nie zaktualizował się sam tylko 
<ciekawski> * xubutnu 12.04 LTS mam. Sorry (jeśli to jakaś różnica, bo 12.10 też nie ma tego ..-software-properties w wer. 0.92.15)
<drathir> lts zawsze troche w tyle zapewne bedzie, wiec sie trzeba przyzwyczaic...
<ciekawski> mhm, ale nie można jakoś pogonić tego python-software-properties by mieć w nowej wersji? Zostaje jakaś ręczna instalacja paczki przez dpkg, czy kompilacja?
<ciekawski> a potem pewnie narobię sobie kłopotów posiadając dwie wersje..
<ciekawski> dobra, docelowo miałem zmienić Deluge "o 0.0.1" w wersji, więc pewnie szkoda zachodu
<drathir> ciekawski: repo pythona dodaj, ale zapewne reakcja lancuchowa bedzie...
<drathir> m.in. dlatego tez archa lubie, nie ma problemow z update...
<dweller> ciekawski: używaj transmission, lżejsze
<dweller> pisanie aplikacji w pygtk to poroniony pomysł
<drathir> moze i lzejsze, ale nic jeszcze bardziej szybkiego w pobieraniu i niezawodnego w slabych torrentach od deluge osobiscie nie znalazlem...
<dweller> drathir: jakby klient miał znaczenie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-08
<drathir> dweller: jak testowalem to mi najlepiej wypadł... Najszybsza predkosc pobierania i nawet z bardzo slabymi torrentami dawal sobie rade...
<BlessJah> sigh
<ciekawski> drathir: dweller: dziękuję a co do lekkości, to Deluge chyba można z konsolowym interfejsem uruchomić (no chyba, że to nie interfejs muli tylko sama organizacja aplikacji)
<dweller> BlessJah: gwiazdków zapomniałeś
<dweller> ciekawski: transmission ma natywny cli, gtk i qt
<dweller> i nie jest w pygtk ;f
<gjm> dweller: i webówkę
<dweller> a no tak
<TheNumb> i cocoa
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> i muj topur
<qwe> witam. korzysta ktos z pcsx2 ?
<BlessJah> dweller: gwiazdków?
<gjm> *wzrusza ramionami*
<drathir> ciekawski: ja w sumie przewaznie z deluge-console korzystam, a i jak jest 50 pozycji na liscie to nie czuje mulenia gui nawet...
<dweller> może dlatego że są w innych wątkach
<Dreadlish> pjerszy
<gjm> drógi
<drathir> Dreadlish: gjm hrhr ale sweet rushofi jestescie :p
<Dreadlish> drathir: ić
<drathir> nie no serio taki kolor wybralo...
<Dreadlish> to zmień
<Dreadlish> :/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-09
<BlessJah> sigh
<Zelek> Witam, jest ktos?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Zelek> Ah zawsze ta miłość. Mam pytanie jak myślicie Athlon XP 1700 + 2GB ramu wystarczy na serwer domowy? Podział łącza i ew. magazyn na kopie?
<dweller> starczy
<dweller> kwestia tego czy Ci się opłaca
<Dreadlish> prund
<dweller> yup
<Zelek> mam za darmo sprzęt
<DaZ> ja mam pentium trzy
<DaZ> pozdrawiam :v
<Zelek> mam do wyboru celerona 2400 albo athlona XP.
<dweller> Zelek: w dalszym ciągu pobiera strasznie dużo
<Dreadlish> to dobrze, że nie wziąłeś pieca elektrycznego.
<dweller> tanje będzie kupić itx z najstarszym atomem
<Dreadlish> i tak taniej w eksploatacji by było to na jakimś (zł)atomie
<dweller> wydajność podobna
<Zelek> jestem tego świadomy, ale na próbę spróbuję na tym. Mam dość małe doświadczenie.
<dweller> tylko że zbiera 3W zamiast 100W
<Zelek> a jak się uda to kupie jakiegoś używanego atoma z płyta
<dweller> albo epię
<dweller> chociaż to trzeba mieć szczęście
<Zelek> za 270 sa jakies zestawiki na allegro tylko zasilacz kupic i bedzie dzialac.
<Zelek> 1.0GHz VIA C7 a takie cos by moglo byc? bo kosztuje tylko 79zł z plyta.
<dweller> pewnie dałoby radę, chociaż VIA Nano byłaby lepsza
<Zelek> no nic bedę musiał zapisać inwestycje.
<jacekowski> da rade bez problemu
<jacekowski> 100 mbit bez pytania
<jacekowski> to nawet p233 by dalo rade
<jacekowski> gigabit tez darade
 * drathir sie miesci na 1gb ramu, tylko, ze to arch... 
<dweller> p233 mógby się dusić przy torrentach
<dweller> tak trochę
<dweller> sprawdzone
<jacekowski> zalezy ile
<drathir> dweller: ale jako posrednik neta?
<jacekowski> a torrenty przewaznie sa nielegalne
<jacekowski> drathir: bez problemu
<dweller> no to potrzebuje jeszcze szyfrowania w locie
<dweller> a z tym p233 już na pewno sobie nie da rady ;f
<jacekowski> przerzucanie kilku pakietow nie wymaga duzo procesora
<jacekowski> p233 da rade sobie
<jacekowski> lepiej niz via
<dweller> jacekowski: mi się wyjebało na sprawdzaniu hasha
<dweller> nope
<jacekowski> dweller: a mi nie
<dweller> nano z padlockiem daje równo
<jacekowski> sciagalem torrenty na p233 bez problemu
<jacekowski> i dzialalo
<dweller> no to Ty
<jacekowski> nie ma prawa sie wywalic na niczym
<drathir> bo jak serwer na takiej maszynce torrenta to tu chyba byloby ciezko troche...
<jacekowski> niezaleznie od procesora
<Dreadlish> tylko będzie hasze liczyć godzinami ;d
<jacekowski> moze troche zwolnid
<drathir> w sumie ja na e51 torrenty awaryjnie pelna dostepna predkoscia wi-fi pobieralem...
<drathir> wiec jak z iloscia rownoczesnie pobieranych nie bedzie sie szalec to moze nie byc tak tragicznie...
<Zelek> za duzo urzadzen podlaczonych do sieci mam i muszę coś kombinować.
<drathir> nie taniej jakis switch czy cus ?
<Zelek> no nie wiem. Tak od razu moge dysk sieciowy zrobić.
<drathir> bo tutaj zasilacz 80+ gold minimum troche bedzie kosztowac...
<Zelek> Fortrona po kosztach dam. Albo Tagana jak uda mi się wymienić kondziorki.
<Dreadlish> prąąąd
<drathir> no tak serwer bardziej poreczny ale dobrze, zeby w miare green zrobic...
<Zelek> tagan juz ma certyfikat tylko spuchł.
<Dreadlish> drathir: powiedz - dlaczego każdą swoją wypowiedź kończysz trzema kropkami?
<drathir> Dreadlish: bo tak juz mam ? I nie kazda hrhr pytan nie koncze...
<Dreadlish> każdą kończysz.
<drathir> Zelek: no tak, ale jak juz wymienisz to nie wiadomo czy parametry sie nie zmienia...
<Dreadlish> wystarczy, żeby pojemność się zgadzała
<Dreadlish> to naprawdę nie są rzeczy, które się różnią tak drastycznie, żeby od razu certyfikat tracić
<Zelek> Nom dlatego taniej raczej wyjdzie kupić fortrona.
<drathir> a jakosc komponentow nie ma takiego znaczenia ?
<Zelek> Oni tam i tak chińskie kondziory ładuja.
<Zelek> wszystki jest chińskie.
<gjm> drathir: hrhr
<dweller> Dreadlish: wielokropki <3
<gjm> …
<Dreadlish> dweller: ta
<Dreadlish> drathir: nie.
<Dreadlish> drathir: jakość komponentów i tak ma takie znaczenie, że z zużyciem
<Dreadlish> drathir: a z tego co ja wiem, to certy są dawane na świeżych
<Dreadlish> drathir: jak da lepsze - spoko - dłużej podziała.
<dweller> ja fortronami uwaliłem 2 płyty główne
<dweller> przy każdym następnym w zasięgu wzroku wrzucam do ognia i tańczę macarenę
<Zelek> ja mam jeden juz 5 lat i zadnych problemow ;d
<dweller> cóż, takie życie
<Zelek> ok czas uciekaj, dzięki za konwersację. Narazie
<Zelek> uciekac*
<dweller> o/
<gjm> 1st
<Michalwadas_> Bry, właśnie sobie na netbooku zainstalowałe Ubuntu 13.04, wszystko jest okej, tylko że system straszliwie muli na poziomie interfejsu - zmiana okna zajmuje mu przynajmniej 5 sekund.
<Dreadlish> co Ty tam za cpu masz?
<gjm> >netbuk
<gjm> >ubuntu
<Michalwadas_> Dość kiepski, 1.6Ghz, ale już sprawdzę dokładnie.
<Dreadlish> ja sie pytam co Ty tam za cpu masz, a nie ile zegara tam ma
<gjm> Powiedz że 2 rdzenie chociaż.
<Michalwadas_> Dwa rdzenie.
<bjfs> upewnij sie, ze grafika 3d jest wspierana; zmien interfejs na jakis retro :F
<Dreadlish> Michalwadas_: to co tam masz?
<Dreadlish> Michalwadas_: hint: grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<gjm> | uniq
<Dreadlish> ew.
<Michalwadas_> Sekundę.
<gjm> ~ » grep name /proc/cpuinfo | uniq | perl -lape 's/\s+/ /g'
<gjm> model name : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz
<Michalwadas_> Intel Atom N2600 @ 1.60 Ghz
<Dreadlish> [problem solved]
<Dreadlish> atom i ubuntu
<Dreadlish> pewnie jeszcze giga ramu
<Michalwadas_> Czyli minimalne wymagania podane w dokumentacji to kłamstwo, tak?
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak ciasto
<Dreadlish> ubuntu do obsługi wodotrysków wymaga troszkę więcej niż ten kikut dodawany do atomów
<bjfs> nie chceci wytlumaczyc koledze, ze ma mozliwosc wyboru srodowiska graficznego i nie ma co dolowac domyslna konfiguracja, ktora jest chora fantazja canonical? :>
<Dreadlish> bjfs: lecisz zatem
<bjfs> c'mon, to takie nie-uniksowe :S
<Michalwadas_> Jest jakiś graficzny instalator innych środowisk graficznych, czy trzeba z konsoli wklepywać?
<Michalwadas_> A w sumie, to już poszukam.
<gjm> fcuk, jak dam window.border większe niż 1 to mi urxvt ucina linijkę po zmaksymalizowaniu
<gjm> Michalwadas_: Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> ale przy standardowej konfiguracji trzeba mieć odrobinę więcej cierpliwości...
<Michalwadas_> Dobra, stare, dobre Gnome 3 się ściąga.
<Dreadlish> gnome 3 nie jest stare
<Dreadlish> i nie jest dobre :/
<Michalwadas_> Tylko konsola?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> po prostu urok gnome3
<Michalwadas_> Jakiekolwiek środowisko, które w ogóle działa w sensownym tempie.
<Dreadlish> xfce
<Michalwadas_> OK, zainstalowanie XFCE rozwiązało problem z wydajnościa.
<bjfs> git majonez
<Voldenet> svn musztarda
<Voldenet> (:
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<mati75> yo bitches
<gjm> mati75: sucharex
<gjm> Spotyka Edyp Syzyfa:
<gjm> - Yo motherfucker!
<gjm> - Yo rollingstone!
<TheNumb> sóhar
<TheNumb> Prawie się najadłem
<ciekawski> gjm: a nie Syzyf Edypa? Jeśli patrzeć na kolejność wypowiedzi?
<gjm> Nie bądź taki ciekawski.
<gjm> Zamienili się rolami.
<ciekawski> taa, 'ciekawe' czy któryś z nich byłby Ci wdzięczny za takie ich wybawienie i zamianę ról
<drathir> bry...
<xao> bry
<xao> ktoś może poradzi, czy jest jakaś paczka extrasów multimedialnych na debiana?
<Stirlitz_> xao, w sensie?
<Stirlitz_> multimedia się tam gdzies przeniosło
<Stirlitz_> poza tym tu wszyscy uzywaja windows
<xao> postawiłem sobie debiana z netinstalla i openboxa (coś klecę), po instalacji nitrogen'a zorientowałem się, że nie odpala mi żadnej grafiki
<xao> o mp3 z moc nie wspominając...
<Stirlitz_> dawno nie uzywałem debiana ale nie wystarczy non-free?
<xao> w sumie to nawet nie wiem co instalować
<xao> czy ewentualnie jak by to się mogło nazywać żeby sobie samemu o tym info poszukać
<drathir> a moc na poczatku nie rzuca bledami?
<xao> nie
<Stirlitz_> https://wiki.debian.org/MultimediaCodecs
<Stirlitz_> może toto
<xao> sobie ładnie paseczke postępu z piosenki śmiga ale w głośnikach głucho
<Stirlitz_> jak jest postep to działa raczej, moze trzeba głosniej ;) albo coś odkliknąć w mikserze
<drathir> xao: a alsa to jest?
<xao> gpicview za to socha z errorem postawił, że nie może .jpg odpalić
<xao> aj, o alsa zapomniałem ;)
<drathir> najlepiej smplayer zainstaluj...
<drathir> pociagnie co potrzebne...
<xao> a jednak, alsa jest
<drathir> alsa-tools
<Stirlitz_> to ja też spróbuję, jak wyciągnąć zew adres ip z sagema bez logowania sie do niego?
<xao> dociągam gstreamra może coś sam znajdzie
<drathir> alsamixer i glos wlacz tez...
<Stirlitz_> napisałem sobie skrypt do aktualizacji DNSów ale jestem za tym routerem i on robi nata
<Stirlitz_> mogę curlem albo telnetem prosto z routera ale może sie da jakos prościej
<drathir> xao:  smplayer powinien all pociagnac video+audio podstawowe...
<drathir> Stirlitz_: dhcp i wireshark ?
<drathir> aha...
<Stirlitz_> ale co dhcp
<gjm> hrhr
<drathir> to nie... Ale mozesz skrypt napisac co sie loguje i wyciaga... Albo z dyndns ip.
<Stirlitz_> grr taki to sobie napisałem
<drathir> ok w inna strone myslalem...
<xao> MOC działa, a co odnośnie grafiki?
<drathir> prosciej to niech z router z wbudowanego update robi...
<Wilczek> Zna ktoś jakiś dobry skrypt fotobloga?
<Wilczek> Coś w stylu portfolio fotograficznego ;P
<bastetmilo> WP
<bastetmilo> plus odpowiedni motyw
<Stirlitz_> drathir, raz potrzebuje swoja domenę updatować, dwa ten klient 1 na 3 nie działa (zrobiłbym sobie cname i tyle)
<drathir> libjpeg mjpej szukaj i moze jeszcze jasper ?
<drathir> mjpeg*
<Stirlitz_> Wilczek, zenphoto np
<Wilczek> Okay, dzięki za podpowiedzi ;)
<xao> libjasper jest...
<xao> kurnasz co to może być...
<drathir> gthumba, albo cos podobnego zainstaluj to tez pociagnie potrzebne rzeczy...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-11
<drathir> bry...
<suore> siema
<Belzebub> gleba bomby spadajo!
<suore> w Iranie czy Egipcie jesteś?
<Belzebub> w Polska, Warszawa 1939
<suore> NIe walcz, nie ma po co...
<suore> Poddajcie się niemcom, i tak pójdą na ruskich
<suore> i dodatkowo nie zrównają polski z ziemią
<suore> a w latach 90" rozstrzelajcie Wałęsę, bo z kolesiami rozwalą majątek narodowy, i do sejmu wsadzić Korwina Mikke, który został usunięty, bo lewakom się nie spodobał.
<suore> jak to zrobicie, to odliczę 3,2,1 i zobaczę czy coś się zmieniło :D
<gjm> …
<bjfs> jaki to ma związek z ubuntu?
<suore> Nie wiem jaki związek mają bomby z ubuntu, pytaj autora.
<ciekawski> bjfs: związek z ubuntu ma to taki, że jakby tak zrobili, to administracji państwowej nie byłoby windowsów tylko ubuntu
<ciekawski> może... :-)
<bjfs> reichbuntu chyba ;b
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: ping
<nakazanieto> nie ma :(
<Quintasan> \o
<Matan> bry
<csmpx> cześć wszystkim
<csmpx> mam takie pytanie: jako nowy i głupi użytkownik ubuntu zaktualizowałem sobie kernel do najnowszzej wersji. Niestety wraz z kernelem doszło wiele problemów i chciałbym się cofnąć wstecz. Jak to zrobić?
<denysonique> macie Ubuntowskie KDE http://i.imgur.com/TiI9jX7.png
<csmpx> potrafi ktoś mi pomóc?
<denysonique> csmpx: aktualizacje kernela przeprowadziłeś zwyklym apt-get update?
<csmpx> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-jadra-3-10-5/
<csmpx> dokładnie wg tej instrukcji
<csmpx> w grubie mam w opcjach zaawansowanych wybór możliwośc uruchomienia ze starszym jądrem
<denysonique> to odpal stare
<csmpx> i jak to uruchomię, to działa, ale przy każdym uruchomieniu sypie mi ze dwa błędy systemu
<denysonique> csmpx: Grzebanie w ubuntu zwykle sie konczy porazką. Jeśli chcesz mieć świetny system w którym możesz sobie pogrzebać i który zawsze będzie działał to zainstaluj Gentoo
<Quintasan> >Gentoo
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> denysonique: Apropos Unity w KDE
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopgp1838.jpg
<csmpx> gentoo bym nawet nie umiał instalować
<Quintasan> Ach ten UDS w Budapeszcie  :D
<csmpx>  kiedy instalowałem, to zrobiłem sobie snapshot LVM a następnie do niego powróciłem, i
<csmpx> i co dziwne nie powróciło mi do okresu ze snapshota
<Quintasan> csmpx: Nie wiem po cholerę instalowałeś nowy kernel ale ok, masz dostęp do apta?
<denysonique> Quintasan: w KDE jest Alt+F2 Krunner, ma wszystko co trzeba
<Quintasan> Wiem, używam.
<csmpx> tak, teraz mam ten system normalnie odpalony
<bazant> witam
<denysonique> csmpx: z ubuntu najlatwiej bedzie Ci od nowa zrobić instalke
<Quintasan> Bullshit.
<Quintasan> Czekaj chwilę
<Quintasan> bazant: Cześć
<denysonique> zainstalowane paczki tez mozesz sobie zapisac i potem przywrócić
<Quintasan> csmpx: pastnij gdzieś wynik dpkg -l | grep linux-image*
<csmpx> http://pastebin.com/YXYzbm2R
<Quintasan> No to przecież masz stare kernele poinstalowane.
<csmpx> oświeciłeś mnie
<Quintasan> csmpx: W Grubie powinieś mieć opcje Other versions czy coś takiego, wchodzisz w to i tam masz inne wersje kernela do wyboru
<denysonique> csmpx: zrob $ uname -a
<csmpx> cofnięcie snapshota zadziałało, ale /boot jest stary
<Quintasan> Pewnie boota nie masz w lvmie bo jak dobrze pamiętam to sobie z tym grub nie radzi
<Quintasan> Chociaż pewnie się coś zmieniło jak ostatnio próbowałem
<csmpx> denysonique: Linux Stefan 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Quintasan> csmpx: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-jakaś-wersja
<Quintasan> Also, co Ty chcesz zrobić?
<csmpx> dobra, pomyliłem się, mam starego kernela, tylko grub jest zły
<csmpx> dzięki za pomoc
<csmpx> czym najlepiej backupować partycję /boot (partycja podstawowa)?
<denysonique> csmpx: dd
<DaZ> po co :v
<Damian3424> Witam ubuntowiczów...
<Belzebub> ouu :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-04
<geekboy68k> haj gajs
<geekboy68k> powiedzcie mi
<geekboy68k> czy edycja pliku sudoers z poziomu nano ma jakies znaczenie dla tego pliku?
<geekboy68k> wpisuje sobie visudo na VPSie to mi sie uruchamia nano z plikiem sudoers.tmp...
<kklimonda> nie ma znaczenia, nano jest po prostu domyślnym edytorem
<Ashiren> visudo upewnia sie ze po skonczonym zabiegu jest ok
<Ashiren> EDITOR=mcedit visudo otworzy mcedit
<kklimonda> visudo nie edytuje pliku /etc/sudoers bezpośrendio, bo zrobienie błędu w tym pliku psuje całe sudo
<geekboy68k> dzieki wielkie :>
<geekboy68k> ogarnijcie jeszcze to z laski swojej
<geekboy68k> root@vps84693:~# service ssh restart
<geekboy68k> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<geekboy68k> [....] Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server: sshdCould not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<geekboy68k> . ok
<geekboy68k> skoro ssh smiga, to brak tego klucza ecdsa nie jest security issue, czy lepiej wygenerowac?
<kklimonda> wygeneruj
<ftpd> Albo wywal z konfiga.
<ftpd> (Co to jest ecdsa?)
<geekboy68k> ftpd: standard szyfrowania
<geekboy68k> ftpd: system mi w ten sposob chyba sugeruje, zebym zastapil domyslny klucz RSA kluczem SHA2
 * geekboy68k wywali z konfiga
<geekboy68k> btw
<geekboy68k> w php.ini te jebitne ";" na początku linii sluza za znak komentarza czy to cos mi sie posypalo w konfiguracji?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<geekboy68k> hmmm
<geekboy68k> mysql, linux, apache, php - samo amerykanskie oprogramowanie!
 * geekboy68k instaluje dla rownowagi ruskiego nginxa w miejsce apache
<TheNumb> nie wiem co gorsze
<TheNumb> ruskie czy amerykańskie ;/
<ftpd> Ruskie.
<geekboy68k> dlatego dla rownowagi
<geekboy68k> serwer od ruskich, baza danych od amerykancow
<geekboy68k> system by sie przydal od kogos z ameryki płd, a odpowiednik php od chinczykow
<ftpd> Dobra, już skończ te narodowościowe wywody.
<gjm> No.
<geekboy68k> :<
<TheNumb> gejboj
<TheNumb> ;/
 * geekboy68k slaps TheNumb
<geekboy68k> ma ktos nju mobile?
<geekboy68k> mi sie "26034" pokazalo zamiast nazwy sieci
<Dread> nginx najlepsz
<Dread> byle nie na ubuntu
<Dread> bo tan jest sprzed naszej ery
<TheNumb> Dread: kłamczuch
<TheNumb> Jest 1.4 :D
<Dread> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nginx
<Dread> http://nginx.org/
<Dread> 1.4 a 1.7
<TheNumb> Lepsze to niż 0.dupa
<Dread> no, sprzed naszej ery
<TheNumb> Dwie wersje do tyłu.
<Dread> dwie?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Mainline to raczej nie "stable"
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Dread> wersja stable jest
<Dread> 1.60
<nvll> ew. zawsze można skompilować
<TheNumb> nvll: tag
<nvll> http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<nvll> jest repo z aktualnymi paczkami
<TheNumb> Złe zalinkowałeś ;f
<TheNumb> http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<geekboy68k> o borze
 * geekboy68k ma nginxa na debianie stable
<geekboy68k> to jest chyba 1.2
<TheNumb> debian
<TheNumb> ;f
<geekboy68k> ale
<geekboy68k> nginx stable to 1.4 i 1.2. obie galezie sa rozwijane
<geekboy68k> wiec chyba wszystko bangla
<mati75> kę?
<mati75> nginx version: nginx/1.6.0
<geekboy68k> borze
 * geekboy68k to musi zaktualizowac jakos
<geekboy68k> E: Wartość whezzy-backports jest nieprawidłowa dla APT::Default-Release, ponieważ takie wydanie nie jest dostępne w źródłach
<geekboy68k> CO ZNOWU
 * geekboy68k nienawidzie
<geekboy68k> wiecznie jakis problem, zawsze musi byc problem
<mati75> geekboy68k: repo dodałeś?
<geekboy68k> si
<mati75> apt-get update dałeś?
<kklimonda> cóż, trzeba ogólnie robić z głową a nie przeklejać co znalazłeś w internecie ;)
<geekboy68k> deb http://mirror.ovh.net/ftp.debian.org/debian wheezy-backports main
<geekboy68k> generalnie takie
<mati75> apt-get update dałeś?
<geekboy68k> si
<geekboy68k> o
<geekboy68k> tam jest blad
<geekboy68k> w tym errorze napisali "whezzy", powinno byc "wheezy"
<geekboy68k> ale w repo mam dobrze
<geekboy68k> ale w komendzie do aptitude juz nie xD
<gjm> ja jebie
<TheNumb> whezzy
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<nvll> lel
<TheNumb> gjm: ban
<TheNumb> ubuntu > debjan
<gjm> spoko
<TheNumb> ale lamersji ban ;f
<TheNumb> Lamerski*
<gjm> Lamerski ban dla lamera.
<geekboy68k> borze
<geekboy68k> niech mi ktos napisze cos na prywacie bo klienta irc testuje
<dweller> uruchom drugiego
<mati75> używaj shella
<mati75> [solved]
<geekboy68k> : D
<gjm> D:
<geekboy68k> wchodzo i wychodzo
<geekboy68k> jakby to dworzec PKP był
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-05
<gregorijus> Witam, to znowu ja :D
<gregorijus> czemu mi w kolumienkach trzeszczy kiedy net ładuje coś?
<gregorijus> to po zainstalowaniu xfce, forumy wypatrzone...
<gregorijus> może ktoś wie co za choroba?
<gjm> Korniki.
<jacekowski> przerwania
<Ashiren> korwiniki
<Biszkopcik> http://allegro.pl/gigabyte-radeon-hd-7770-oc-26-miesiecy-gwarancji-i4487906475.html
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć.
<Wizard> gjm: Co słychać w wielkim świecie?
<gjm> Nic ciekawego.
<gjm> A w małym?
<Wizard> Mnóstwo.
<gjm> :)
<Wizard> Np. przerzuciłem się z petów na e-pety.
<Wizard> I nie śmierdzę ;)
<gjm> e-kupa
<Wizard> ?
<gjm> Nie wiem jak to można palić.
<Wizard> Wolisz zwykłe?
<gjm> No.
<Wizard> Ja w sumie też :D
<gjm> No widzisz.
<Wizard> Ciekawe jakiego raka się na tym choduje.
<gjm> W sumie to nie wiem.
<Wizard> Nikt nie wie, bo nikt jeszcze nie dostał.
<Wizard> No i się nie dowie, bo łunia pewnie zaraz zakaże.
<gjm> Teraz to nawet dzieciaki z tym latają.
<Wizard> To chyba tam u was w Warszawce ;)
<Wizard> Taka moda, a na modę nic nie poradzisz.
<gjm> Jechałem ostatnio do pracy, to jakiś gnojek w autobusie palił.
<Wizard> Sama przejdzie.
<gjm> tzn. jak czekałem na odjazd
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-06
<Ashiren> 1st
<grek> czesc
<grek> czy jest możliwość użycia właśnośćiowego sterownika ati + xorga - mam  dodatkowe dwa monitory pod usb display link, na sterowniku xorg działa wszystko ale tak wolno że nie da sie używać - strony sie nie scroluja plynnie- jak wlacze wlasnosciowe sterowniki ati to szybkosc jest ok ale znikaja dodatkowe monitory - to jest do skonfigurowania czy albo to albo to
<TheNumb> zależy
<grek> :)
<grek> od czego
<TheNumb> https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-and-multiple-monitors-amd-edition/
<TheNumb> Czytaj, spróbuj ;p
<grek> tylko ze oni konfiguruja z tego co rozumiem wiele monitorow na karcie amd a tu jest to bardziej skomplikowane bo amd ma 1 monitor + sa dwa dodatkowe na 2 innych urzadzeniach ...
<TheNumb> yyyy ._.
<TheNumb> No to musisz gwałcić xorga.
<TheNumb> :DDD
<TheNumb> Dla każdego ekranu osobno ustawić.
<TheNumb> W sumie to podobne do tego co masz tutaj.
<grek> ok to zrestaruje z niego i zobaczymy super jak by sie udalo
<grek> theNumb - podesłał byś mi jeszcze raz ten link jestem na innym systemie i nie skopiowałem sobie go
<grek> do tej konfiguracji ati + monitory
<grek> i takie pytanie- lepiej istalować jak oni pisali - sterownik z ati strony czy z driver manager z kubuntu - właśnościowy fglrx lub fglrs-updates ?
<grek> to są te same czy jest jakaś różnica myślicie ?
<geekboy68k> panowie
<geekboy68k> szukam kalendarza na linuksa
<gnite> grek: https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-and-multiple-monitors-amd-edition/
<grek> gnite dzięki
<geekboy68k> najlepiej zenu integrowal sie z kalendarzem z iOS
<geekboy68k> *zeby
<geekboy68k> znajdzie sie cos takiego?
<geekboy68k> w kwestii integracji chodzi mi o pobieranie/wysyłanie zapisanych terminów
<grek> hm próbuje zainstalować tego displ;ay link z tego poradnika - ale xrandr nie widzi po zainstalowaniu własnościowych sterowników doatkowych monitorów - jeden jest tylko
<grek> są widoczne pod Bus 001 Device 003: ID 17e9:0199 DisplayLink
<grek> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 17e9:0199 DisplayLink
<grek>  
<grek> lsusb
<grek> myślicie żeby zainstalować dodatkowo http://askubuntu.com/questions/40031/how-do-i-use-a-displaylink-monitor sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink ?
<grek> one przed zainstalowaniem własnościowych steroników ati działają bez dodatkowych instalacji więc nie wiem -  chyba mają już sterowniki odpowiednie
<grek> jak to mogę sprawdzić ?
<grek> http://wklej.to/QaEcb
<grek>  xrandr --listproviders mam 2 czyli jest ok ?
<grek> czy ma ktoś może jakikolwiek pomysł ?
<grek> tu jest dmesg http://wklej.to/RFbwp
<grek> tutaj ew tu to opisałem może ktoś będzie mógł pomóc - http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=175037 bez tego musze instalować windowsa a bardzo mi to nie pasi.,,
<gjm> instaluj windowsa
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> geekboy68k: kalendarz google.
<TheNumb> na ajoes i lunixie
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Bo icloud chyba nie umie caldava
<TheNumb> Zaraz sprawdzę.
<TheNumb> A nie, da się ;-)
<TheNumb> Tylko, że w wersji tylko do odczytu ;f
<TheNumb> geekboy68k: http://computing.physics.harvard.edu/icloud
<TheNumb> Tutaj masz wszystko :3
<geekboy68k> dzieki TheDumb :3
<ftpd> iOS umie też google calendar.
<ftpd> To jak ma być linuks i android, to tylko google calendar
 * geekboy68k nie ma androida
<ftpd> A, tylko na linuksa.
<ftpd> No to możesz icloudowy przez przeglądarkę.
<geekboy68k> wole stacjonarny
<geekboy68k> art na stronie od TheDumba wydaje sie bardzo interesujacy
<TheNumb> gayboy68k
<geekboy68k> czemu wszyscy przekrecaja moj nick w jakies dziwne Twory :<
<geekboy68k> *twory
<gjm> nie martw się, gejboj69k
<gjm> to normalne
<TheNumb> xaxes`: ukochaj KDE
<nvll> już się przerzuciłeś z unity na kde? ;x
<TheNumb> zawsze miałem instalację kde na boku ;-)
<kklimonda> kde ssie :/
<kklimonda> chociaż nowa plazma nawet ładnie wygląda
<TheNumb> kklimonda: a co nie ssie? ;/
<kklimonda> TheNumb: w sumie nic, ale kwestia tego co ssie mniej
<TheNumb> kklimonda: póki co ta plazma tylko ładnie wygląda. Jest bardzo niestabilna ;/
<kklimonda> cóż, wersja 5.0 zobowiązuje ;)
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> 5.1 podobno ma być feature complete
<TheNumb> ;-)
<kklimonda> hyhy
<TheNumb> xaxes`: install ubuntu
<drathir> bry...
<geekboy68k> hi
<gjm> o, gejboj69k
<JarL> Dobry wieczór
<JarL> miałby ktoś chwilkę czasu pomoc świerzakowi :( ?  Gdy wywala mi maszynę muszę ręcznie potwierdzać enterem botowanie mojego ubuntu :/  Stosowałem wygoglowane porady ale nie dawały rady :/   Moja wersja ubuntu 13.10 :(
<Tracerneo> JarL: musisz klikać enter w Grubie (wybór systemu do bootowania)?
<JarL> Tak
<JarL> i to po rebocie zwyklym komendowym tez
<Tracerneo> Hmm… Nie wiem czy to nie jest bardziej problem gruba.
<JarL> wrzucic tu plik etc/defalut/grub ?
<Tracerneo> Jeśli już to na jakiegoś pastebina. Np. https://dpaste.de/
<JarL> ok juz sie robi :)
<JarL> http://pastebin.com/cyFLHft3
<Tracerneo> GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<Tracerneo> Zmień tu na 4
<Tracerneo> 3*
<Tracerneo> Albo jakąś tam ilość sekund.
<JarL> robilem tak wczesniej ale zrobie jeszcze raz :)
<JarL> oczywiscie update-grub do tego tez
<JarL> ?
<Tracerneo> No, i teraz jak zmieniłeś, wykonaj "sudo update-grub".
<JarL> ok zrobione wykonalem reboot komendą
<JarL> niestety :)
<JarL> GNU GRUB wersja 2,00 19 ubuntu 2.1
<JarL> zaznaczone UBUNTU  i musze enterem potwierdzic
<JarL> klawisz E i C nie reaguje
<JarL> tylko enter i wybieranie dziala
<JarL> UBUNTU opcje zaawansowane  dla systemu ubuntu  memory test , memoery test serial console 115200
<drathir> hw problem...
<drathir> sprobuj reboot bez urzadzen pod usb i ps2
<JarL> systek stoi na pendrive
<JarL> toshiby
<JarL> system*
<Tracerneo> Instalacja czy LiveUSB?
<drathir> to raczej nie potrzebuje czasu na rozruch urzadzenia...
<JarL> instalacja  penek ext4  tylko / partcja
<JarL> do tego 3 huby dlink h7
<JarL> co robi z 5 wyjsc    3 zajęte   ale te 2 zajete generuja 21 wyjsc na usb
<JarL> sry 4 zajete  razem z pendrive
<Tracerneo> A po 'shutdown -h now' i ręcznym ponownym włączeniu problem występuje?
<JarL> \
<JarL> juz sprawdzam
<drathir> ja takie cuda na asusie mialem ale to wina plyty byla i generowala po usb jakies smieci co przerywalo odliczanie...
<JarL> 1 reboot bez dlinkow
<JarL> i odpalilo odrazu
<JarL> sprawdze to jeszcze raz
<drathir> asusie plycie glownej...
<JarL> dobra plan B
<JarL> co zrobic
<JarL> by d linki
<JarL> zostaly zainicjowane
<JarL> po zaladowaniu wszystkiego
<JarL> co ubuntu ma sobie zaladowac ?
<Tracerneo> Pogrzeb w BIOSie odnośnie ustawień USB.
<Tracerneo> Jakieś tryby kompatybilności powyłączaj.
<Tracerneo> Nie wiem co tam może być syfiastego. Musisz sam pokombinować.
<JarL> usb host controler enabled
<JarL> usb devices all
<JarL> enables or disables usb hardware and legacy support for usb devices
<JarL> jedyna opcja ktora mi sie rzuca w oczy tutaj
<Tracerneo> Opcja na zasadzie enable/disable?
<Tracerneo> Wyłącz to, bo z tego co widzę, to jest "legacy support".
<JarL> host controled tak
<JarL> usb devices
<JarL> to do wyboru
<Tracerneo> I co tam do wyboru?
<JarL> keybord and mouse only
<JarL> all
<JarL> i none
<JarL> :)
<Tracerneo> To zmień na keyboard and mouse.
<JarL> czyli host off
<Tracerneo> Potem sprawdź jak się zachowuje po rebootach.
<JarL> i mouse
<Tracerneo> Tak.
<JarL> i sprawdzic z podlaczonym osprzętem :)
<Tracerneo> Dokładnie.
<JarL> sie robi sec  :)
<JarL> jak dam disabled
<Tracerneo> Jak nadal będą problemy, spróbuj zmienić kbd and mouse na none.
<JarL> usb host controler
<JarL> to druga opcja znika ;)
<Tracerneo> A, to nawet lepiej.
<Tracerneo> Mniej spradzania. :D
<JarL> hehe
<JarL> ok robie :)
<drathir> Tracerneo: chodzi o ile dobrze pamietam o obsluge kalwiatury i myszki usb pod biosem...
<Tracerneo> Jeszcze plan awaryjny, zmienić GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 i GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=0 (oba na 0).
<JarL> oj i chyba robi sie drugi cyrk ....
<JarL> miga mi kursor i wyskoczy bussy box ale poczekam chwilke
<Tracerneo> Ubuntu <3
<JarL> nie wylaczenie host
<JarL> wywalilo mi wszystkie
<JarL> usb w tym systemowy
<JarL> tzn nie widac w biosie
<JarL> :)
<JarL> nie wykrywa
<Tracerneo> No, to trzeba pewnie włączyć i zmienić na kbd and mouse only drugą opcję.
<Tracerneo> Chociaż nie wiem jak to będzie z pendrivem wtedy…
<JarL> kicha
<JarL> :/
<JarL> nie wykrywa pendrive
<JarL> :/
<Tracerneo> To plan awaryjny. Przywróć na Enabled i All.
<Tracerneo> I zmień GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 i GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=0 (oba na 0).
<JarL> ok
<Tracerneo> A jak i to nie pomoże, to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10
<dweller> UEFI?
<JarL> opcja 1 idzie w ruch
<JarL> reboot
<JarL> uefi ? tzn   ?
<dweller> jakie mobo/laptop
<JarL> fujitsu terminal
<dweller> ojej
<JarL> futro s550
<JarL> :)
<JarL> wynalazek ^^
<JarL> dobra reboot leci dla wynalazku z zastosowaniem opcji 1  potem  reboot typu krzywda czyli wylaczenie pradu na chama i odczekanie
<JarL> teraz po komendzie reboot dostal w tylek
<JarL> ale tych komend jest tak duzo ze nie mam jak wrzucic :/
<dweller> terminale to technologia początku stulecia ;f
<JarL> musialem przytrzymac POWER by go zrestartowac, menu grub z potwierdzeniem
<JarL> enteru wrocilo
<JarL> ...
<JarL> ale żre tylko 40 W
<Tracerneo> Teraz z GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 próbuj.
<Tracerneo> 40W to dość sporo… Nie wiem na co to potrzebne.
<JarL> czyli stare opcje co zmienilem zostawic
<JarL> i dodac jeszcze te grub hiden
<Tracerneo> Tak. Mogą być na 0.
<Tracerneo> Albo i 3, jak wolisz.
<dweller> JarL: mój komputer z linuksem i windowsem jednocześnie pobiera 55W
<dweller> :P
<drathir> jak hosta wylaczysz to obsluge usb odcina...
<JarL> tak dokladnie
<JarL> po update-grub i  zmianie
<JarL> zastosowalem komende
<JarL> shutdown-h now
<JarL> wlacza ubunciaka narazie
<JarL> sproboje teraz wylaczyc mu prad po chamsku
<JarL> chyba sie udało ^^
<drathir> lapek ~10W jesli dobrze pamietam...
<JarL> chyba za szybko pochwalilem ... wyskoczyl napis ubuntu i zatrzymalo sie na 1 czerwonej kropce
<JarL> poczekam
<Tracerneo> 12W jak ostatnio (kilka lat temu) testowałem jakiegoś Toshibę Satelite.
<JarL> to z moim upsem na 12 w pociaglo by
<JarL> z 3 dni bez pradu :P
<Tracerneo> Całkiem fajna maszyna, bo sama informowała o zużyciu prądu.
<Tracerneo> Ale to chyba z wygaszonym ekranem, te 12W. ;)
<drathir> Tracerneo: i5 jak donrze pamietam 8W jadlo i 5h20m na baterii
<Tracerneo> 8W? Co to za i5?
<drathir> 4cell zeby smieszniej bylo hrhr
<JarL> niestety ubuntu sie zawiesil :O
<Tracerneo> One 45W TDP mają iirc.
<dweller> i?
<drathir> Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<JarL> musze kupic listwe zarządzaną
<Tracerneo> JarL: próbowałeś wyłączyć i włączyć komputer?
<Tracerneo> :D
<JarL> haha ta wlasnie to robie...
<dweller> Tracerneo: mój latitude schodził do 5W
<dweller> a tam siedziało c2d p9400 2.4ghz
<dweller> 7W z wifi
<drathir> matryca jeszcze nawet nie na najmniejszym podswietlaniu...
<dweller> a potem przyszło systemd i nowe kernele i skończyło na 14W
<drathir> ja sam w szoku bylem jak ladnie jajka dostosowywuja...
<Tracerneo> A to nie wiem jak z tym to teraz wygląda. Sprawdzałem jak byłem gówniakiem.
<JarL> a takie pytanko od czasu do czasu ubuntu pluje mi informacja ,ze nie potrafilo utrzymac czytnika
<JarL> FDTI na wodzy i nie potrafilo go zreinicjowac oczywiscie po reboocie calego majdanu wszystko jest git majonez
<drathir> eepc ponad 10h na baterii kumpel osiagal...
<JarL> sa jakies ograniczenia
<Tracerneo> Ubuntu różnymi rzeczami pluje.
<JarL> w zameczaniu sprzetu :P ?
<Tracerneo> drathir: wiesz, ja wtedy Minta używałem i w Warzone2100 grałem.
<Tracerneo> Ach, to były czasy…
<JarL> A i ostatnie :)  Jak wyczyscic ubuntu by nie zapisywało mi nie potrzebnych smieci na penku (bo to główny dysk)   zajechalem  juz tak 3 peny
<drathir> hrhr dobre czasy...
<JarL> a jak robilem odnosniki w var log do /dev/null/
<Tracerneo> A teraz? Jakieś *ntoo, terminale, literki latają…
<Tracerneo> JarL: ramdysk.
<JarL> rozszerz mysl ?
<Tracerneo> Możesz kazać mu ładować cały system do ramu.
<drathir> ja ncdu i lecisz patrzac gdzie smieci siedza...
<drathir> JarL: ^
<JarL> najczescien to udmp  i boot.log
<JarL> przy starcie
<JarL> pliki po ~50 mega
<JarL> i to mi tego pena zabijalo
<JarL> przy wachaniach pradu  co chwile byl reboot
<drathir> JarL: dodaj do crona jakis skrypt co by je kasowal co okresony czas moze...
<JarL> i wlaczal sie na nowo  a pendrive dostawal dawke 50 mega po 2 pliki
<JarL> ale to nic nie da
<JarL> bo je bedzie zapisywal
<JarL> na powierzchni pendrive
<JarL> a chodzi oto by ubuntu nie robilo logow nawet startowych wogole :)
<JarL> i nie dotykalo usb :)
<drathir> JarL: raczej musi... ewentualnie rozwiazanie powyzsze z ramdyskiem...
<JarL> bo np jak tego udmp czy boot.log wrzucam mu odnosnik do dev nulla to i tak dziad sobie to zamienia na swoje :P
<drathir> ubu moim zdaniem za duzo smieci w tle ma na pendrive-a... ale to tylko moje zdanie...
<drathir> ja tam arch-a wolalbym postawic... czysciej...
<JarL> powiem wam ,ze fascynuje mnie raspbery jako awionika do dronów ^^
<JarL> wrzucić takie 3 maliny do drona z media marktu i mozna rządzić :P
<Dread> co ty chcesz na tych trzech malinach robić d;
<Dread> najpierw jedną wykorzystaj
<JarL> nie mam kasy na takie zabawki :P
<JarL> np zajebiscie odbierac wifi
<Dread> w sumie, pod usb możesz podpiąć jakąś umną kamerkę
<Dread> i zrobić samolatającego drona ;d
<JarL> czy testowac
<JarL> telewizor ;)
<Tracerneo> >ja tam arch-a wolalbym postawic... czysciej...
<JarL> jako koparke btc :P
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-07
<Tracerneo> Ja bym użyć SysRescueCD.
<Dread> >raspberry
<Dread> >koparka czegokolwiek
<Dread> no boże
<Tracerneo> Ma narzędzia do modyfikacji obrazu, da się robić ramdysk z buta.
<Tracerneo> użył*
<JarL> wogole taka ciekawostka slyszeliscie o arbitrazu walutowym
<JarL> kiedy kolwiek ?
<Dread> ja sie tylko w przerabianie grmla bawiłem
<Dread> JarL: co za mecyja
<JarL> Wystarczy osiagnąć  czasy na kompie
<Dread> kupujesz dolany
<JarL> ponizej 1 nano sekundy
<JarL> ;p
<JarL> i wyprzedzasz na laczach
<JarL> zlecenia gieldowe
<JarL> ^^
<Dread> w dolanach kupujesz funty
<JarL> pewnie kupa kasy na taki sprzet
<Dread> i sprzedajesz na złotówki
<JarL> eur usd   usd jpy   eur jpy
<JarL> trojkat arbitrazowy
<JarL> jak to poskracasz wyjdzie eur usd = eur usd
<JarL> jesli sie nie rowna
<JarL> to bedzie sie rownac
<JarL> za chwil pare bo musi
<JarL> pingi znieksztalcaja kursy
<JarL> i mozna na tym zarabiac
<JarL> tylko kozacki sprzet
<JarL> i soft trzeba miec :)
<Dread> a raczej łącze.
<Dread> i troche algorytmów
<JarL> łącze tez serwerownia
<JarL> NY4
<JarL> w chicago
<JarL> wynajecie 10 k $ za samo miejsce :P
<JarL> im blizej węzła tym ceny ida w górę
<JarL> teoretycznie tak samo mozna arbitrazowac kurs bitcoina
<JarL> miedzy kopalniami
<JarL> tego nie opanowali panowie w garniturach ;)
<Dread> praktycznie na samej wymianie usd -> btc -> usd można sporo zarobić
<Dread> i jest dużo ludzi to robiących.
<Dread> tylko do tego już nie trzeba tak zajebistego łącza, bo kasa lata po sieci
<Dread> więc jest sama z siebie opóźniona
<drathir> to jak z allegro sniperami niby pingi takie jakby na serwerze allegro to stalo...
<JarL> ostatnio widzialem ze na github ktos skryptem php sie zajmowal
<JarL> do takiej wymiany
<JarL> a tak z ciekawosci ile w tym juz siedzicie :) ?
<dweller> w czym
<dweller> to nie jest jakaś tajemna wiedza
<JarL> w linuksach :)
<drathir> na ubu do 11.
<drathir> na ubu do 11.04 wersji siedzialem...
<JarL> a pozniej przeszles na arch ?
<JarL> tak przyglądałem sie gentoo  bardzo wymagajacy system ale podobaly m isie moduły anty ddos i hardenet
<dweller> 10 lat jeżeli Cię zadowala taka odpowiedź
<drathir> JarL: nom... a od o ubu z serii ~8 o ile dobrze pamietam,tez wczesniej zabawy z mandriva/mandeakiem 10...
<drathir> freebsd tez jest ciekawy nawet...
<JarL> takie pytanko spotkaliscie sie moze z takimi 2 urządzeniami ? 1. Klawiatura zarządzania przez panel www  wysylajaca znaki na kabel 2. Urządzenie które nadaje obraz monitora na jakims ip  ?
<Dread> a znasz ty takie coś jak vnc =.=?
<JarL> vnckiem nic nie zrboisz
<JarL> jak jestes w fazie boot
<JarL> albo przed odkryptowaniem
<JarL> :)
<Dread> PHHHHH
<Dread> AMT
<drathir> kvm zobacz
<Dread> iAMT dokładniej
<Dread> śmieszne nowe procki intela to mają
<Dread> i masz vnc nawet w biosie ;D
<JarL> chyba dla wujka sama to zainstalowali
<JarL> ;)
<JarL> z furteczka :)
<Dread> z jednej strony może tak
<Dread> z drugiej strony prościej sie wpieprzyć przez vnc na bios, niż łazić do każdego kompa
<Dread> chociaż, w serwerach to już rozwiązywali dawno temu
<Dread> ilo i tym podobne sprawy
<JarL> a jest jakies
<JarL> zewnetrze urzadzenie
<JarL> ktore mozna dokupic w tym stylu
<JarL> chcialbym tego terminala
<JarL> w to doposarzyc
<JarL> :P
<Dread> kvm popatrz.
<Dread> już Ci drathir powiedział.
<drathir> `musi plyta obslugiwac z tego co kojarze ,a le sa przystawki z tego co pamietam...
<Dread> kvmy płyta?
<drathir> w sensie przystawka jako cos w stylu karty eth ktora wspolpracuje z plyta...
<JarL> w tym futro
<JarL> raczej lipa watpie
<JarL> ze to wspiera
<JarL> http://allegro.pl/przelacznik-ps-2-kvm-4-portowy-edimax-ek-psk4-i4475620246.html
<JarL> na allegro takie cudo znalazlem
<Dread> no to nie ten kvm ;d
<JarL> nie nada sie :P ?
<drathir> ale dobre jak sie czesto kompy robi zeby monitorow nie przepinac kablem czy nie tzrymac kilku...
<JarL> jakbym mial jak najmniejszym kosztem listwe zasilajaca ip + ta klawiature sieciowa + ten obraz po ip  to szczyt marzen na tym futro :P
<JarL> @drathir a masz moze lina do takiego sprzetu ?
<geekboy68k> re
<geekboy68k> JarL: http://www.aten.com/Remote-Server-Access-Solutions.htm
<geekboy68k> ok. fajka zajrana, kawka zrobiona, mozna wrocic do kodzenia
 * geekboy68k sie zastanawia, czy OVH nie ma rąbniętego obrazu debiana na VPS-ach, bo jest instalowany z innym zestawem paczek, nizeli pozostale dystrybucje, no i wywala jakis smieszny błąd na sshd
<geekboy68k> JarL: jezeli architektura chipsetu plyty glownej nie przewiduje KVM, to nie zalatwisz tego jakas przystawka za kilkadziesiat PLN
<JarL> chyba ze bym taka zbudowal :P
<geekboy68k> tak w sumie
<geekboy68k> to Dell ma w ROMie zaszytą opcje dostępu do BIOSu przez serial port
<geekboy68k> co umozliwialoby dostep z poziomu innego komputera
 * geekboy68k szczerze jeszcze nie widzial wykorzystania takiej technologii w praktyce
<geekboy68k> konfiguracja BIOSu to raczej jednorazowa akcja. zapewnienie pozniejszego dostepu to zbedny koszt
<JarL> ale rozkryptowanie komputera
<JarL> po dlugim zaniku
<drathir> geekboy68k: a firmy pokroju ovh nie maja wlasnego repo?
<JarL> pradu
<geekboy68k> drathir: tam siedzi mirror oficjalnego
<JarL> a w ovh nie mozna swojego zastosowac obrazu ?
<geekboy68k> drathir: podejrzewam jednak, ze sama instancja systemu-matki jest juz w jakis sposob "dopicowana"
<geekboy68k> JarL: jak, na VPSie?
<geekboy68k> przyklad - bind
<JarL> a myslalem ,ze dedyk
<geekboy68k> wszystkie obrazy instaluja sie juz z bind-em. jest on wstepnie skonfigurowany
<geekboy68k> a debian 7 x32 instaluje sie bez binda (x64 - j/w)
<geekboy68k> i teraz cholera wie, czy moge sobie postawic swoja instancje tego serwera, bo jak jest w jakis sposob rutowany przez cos nietypowego na matce, to bedzie mi sypac bledami
<geekboy68k> JarL: pisalem przeciez, ze vps
<drathir> geekboy68k: a w sourcelist nie maja modyfikacji oprocz oficjalnego?
<geekboy68k> drathir: w sourcesach siedzi normalna lista repo na serwerach OVH
<geekboy68k> drathir: ot mirror zwyczajny
<drathir> a to dobrze wiedziec.... choc w sumie to moze prowadzic gdziekolwiek w zalezosci od konfiguracji vm-ki...
<geekboy68k> sam debian mnie zawiódł
<geekboy68k> niby to jest stable
<geekboy68k> a wezmy taki maradns
<geekboy68k> serwer dns
<geekboy68k> mialem problem z konfigiem, skontaktowalem sie z autorem
<geekboy68k> a on do mnie - wtf, ta wersja jest broken
<drathir> dobrze zglosic...
<geekboy68k> drathir: są 2 galezie tego softu, starsza i nowsza
<geekboy68k> nowsza maja w unstable, bo jest aktywnie rozwijana
<geekboy68k> starsza, jak dobrze rozumiem, zostala zastapiona nowsza wlasnie dlatego, ze nie smigała
<geekboy68k> musieliby zastapic paczke w stable paczką z unstable
<geekboy68k> i całą filozofie systemu diabli wzieli
<drathir> geekboy68k: jesli autor ma dwie galezie powinien krytyczne poprawki do stable dodac zeby dzialalo.... moim zdaniem...
<drathir> zw
 * geekboy68k od pewnego czasu ogarnia Haiku
<geekboy68k> serio, kawal dobrego softu. prędkosc jeszcze kuleje, tak samo dostepnosc sterownikow
<geekboy68k> ale optymalizacja i stabilnosc swietna
<geekboy68k> szacun dla ekipy, ze w kilka lat odbudowali BeOS z calym zapleczem software-owym od zera calkowicie
<drathir> geekboy68k: a to haiku to tez linux?
<geekboy68k> shit
<geekboy68k> jak moge zglosic do packages.debian.org
<geekboy68k> ze jedna z paczek wymaga aktualizacji?
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: na pewno nie na kanale ubuntu
<TheNumb> geekboy68k: pisz maila do maintainera
<mati75> geekboy68k: jaki pakiet?
<TheNumb> Pewnie maradns
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> Jakby nie mógł używać binda
<TheNumb> :F
<mati75> TheNumb: ++
<mati75> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=748236
<lubotu3> Debian bug 748236 in maradns "maradns: fails to upgrade from wheezy" [Serious,Open]
<jacekowski> albo chocby i powerdns
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> powerdns nie jest taki tragiczny
<mati75> Polak jest opiekunem powerdns
<mati75> tfu
<mati75> maradns
<TheNumb> No, to gejboj67j się dogada.
<jacekowski> nic dziwnego ze nie dziala
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> tecza znowu sie pali
<kklimonda> jak to tęcza się pali?
<jacekowski> ta pedalska
<kklimonda> ah
<mati75> nie czaje co tym debilem w niej przeszkadza
<mati75> u nas jest gej bridż
<TheNumb> mati75: gdzie jest "nas"?
<mati75> http://www.biznesistyl.pl/_foty_news/9389_Most_Naruszewicza_118.jpg
<TheNumb> reszuf
<jacekowski> mati75: wydaje mi sie ze to bardziej bylo cos w stylu ze dwoch debili sie napilo, i podpalili tecze zeby sie cos dzialo
<jacekowski> a nie dlatego ze pedalska tecza
<geekboy68k> hohoho
 * geekboy68k slaps TheNumb
<geekboy68k> binda
<geekboy68k> kawał kloca sprzed 40 lat
<geekboy68k> nie rozsmieszaj mnie
<TheNumb> maradns gówno które nie działa
<TheNumb> nie rozśmieszaj mnie :DDDDD
<geekboy68k> dziala, ale paczka w repo debiana stable jest broken
<TheNumb> Nikt tego nie używa w produkcji.
 * geekboy68k sie juz kontaktowal z autorem
<TheNumb> *nikt*
<gjm> legia pany
<geekboy68k> bo sie gowno znają
<geekboy68k> \0/
<geekboy68k> gowno widzieli
<drathir87> bry...
<gjm> hrhr
<Eldunar> Cześć wam, mam problem z virtualiowanym systemem archlinux ( na irc archa nie znalazłem pomocy wiec pisze tutaj ponieważ poniekad jest zwiazany z ubuntu na ktorym jest virtualizowany)
<Eldunar> Mam problem nie moge uruchomic cinnamon-session. Próbowałem za pomoca xinitrc oraz slim. Zawsze po probie uruchomienia wyskakuje blad ( juz w jakims window menadżerze ) Failed to load session "cinnamon" i z przyciskiem wyloguj.
<gjm> "na irc archa nie znalazłem pomocy"
<gjm> dopiero wszedłeś
<Eldunar> na anglojęzycznym
<gjm> Zapytaj jeszcze na #gentoo-pl
<gjm> i na #virtualbox
<gjm> albo na #freenode
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> Eldunar: przejdz na kvm-a moze i sprawdz obraz czy poprawny oraz ilosc przydzielonego ramu...
<Eldunar> inne srodowiska dzialaja od reki. tylko ten ma problem
<gjm> to znak
<Eldunar> szczerze to twoje nastawienie mnie irytuje. Jeżeli nie masz nic sensownego do dodania, lub pomoc jest ponizej twojej godnosci to skoncz chociaz z tą twoją gadką.
<gjm> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120912035854/bloonsconception/images/6/64/Bear-how-about-no.jpg
<geekboy68k> [FAIL] nginx is not running ... failed!
<geekboy68k> oh jak cudownie
<geekboy68k> oczywiscie w logach pusto bo i po co
<Ashiren> Eldunar: a probowales jako root
<Ashiren> albo zmienic uprawnienia home na 755
<Eldunar> stwciaz ten sam problem nawet na root nie chce  startowac
<drathir> na roocie x-y startowac swojego czsu cale uprawnienia rozwalalo...
<drathir> update systemu robione?
<Eldunar> a jak usunac wszystkie zaleznosci wraz z cinamonem i configami?
<Eldunar> tak
<Eldunar> spróbuje usunac sda2 ( home ) i scalic do jednej partycji
<Ashiren> pacman -Rs cinnamon
<drathir> sudo apt-get purge nazwa_pakietu
<drathir> tylko bardzo ostroznie z usuwaniem, zeby pol systemu nie wyrzucic...
<Ashiren> a ze scalaniem partycji to bywaja problemy
<Ashiren> tzn obie powinny (musza) byc puste
<Ashiren> no i obok siebie
 * drathir raczej watpi, zeby to wina partycji byla...
<Eldunar> sprobuje od nowa zainstalowac cinnamona na czystej instalacji archa. Dobrze ze mam clona...
<gjm> A mówiłem mu, żeby zostawił Archa…
<mati75> Eldunar: cinnamon to gówno
<drathir> cinamon z tego co pamietam dosc czesto wpadki z repo mial...
<gjm> arch gunwo
<Eldunar> gjm a Ty swoje...
<drathir> Eldunar: oczywiscie wiki archa czytana?
<Eldunar> tak
<mati75> drathir: to jest rozwojowe środowisko i jak coś nie działa to znaczy, że nie działa i nie wiadomo kiedy naprawią
<mati75> Eldunar: jaka grafika?
<Eldunar> vboxowa
<mati75> dodatki zainstalowane?
<Eldunar> tak
<mati75> działają?
<drathir> mati75: dokladnie cos w tym stylu... dlatego nie chcialem sie przesiadac, choc g2 jak dla mnie perfekcyjne bylo...
<Eldunar> inne srodowiska nie maja problemu tylko cinnamon
<mati75> drathir: masz forka g2 mate, całkiem przyjemne
<mati75> drathir: i błędy naprawiają
<drathir> mati75: a dziekuje sprawdze jak to obecnie wyglada...
<Eldunar> po ponorwnej instalacji nie ma problemu. dziekuje
<drathir> to dopiero zagadka...
<JarL> Witam ponownie :)
<JarL> po nocnej zmianie :)
<JarL> Panowie mam kolejny problem :/ Dopieściłem system ale czytniki PCSC odmówiły posłuszeństwa nie odczytywało rzadnych kart, wyczytałem iż zastosowałem złe sterowniki cofnąłem się do wersji z przed wgrania sterów i wgrałem orginalne. Utknąłem przy instalacji pcsclite 1,5,5   wklejam na pastebina log z tej nie udanej instalacji :/ Nie wiem czego mi brakuje :/   http://pastebi
<JarL> n.com/pPNnjNmW   najpierw wydalem polecenie ./configure   potem mialo byc make  i make install       ale pluje sie o prawidlowy c compiler :/
<JarL> wiem ,ze męcze ale po wczorajszych poradach od was systemik śmiga jak burza (nie trzeba potwierdzać enterem ani razu :) )
<JarL> dobra poradzilem sobie
<JarL> poprostu wystarczylo dointalowac gcc :)
<JarL> ale i tak stoje na make :/
<JarL> nie podano obiektów
<JarL> i nie znaleziono makefile
<drathir> install albo readme dobrze przeczytac powinny tam byc wszystkie wymagane zaleznosci opisane...
<JarL> doisntalowalem build essential
<JarL> i teraz przy configure  libhal-dev  error i prosi by doinstalowac
<TheNumb> hala nie znajdziesz
<JarL> czyli wylaczyc
<JarL> go z konfiguracji
<JarL> ?
<TheNumb> Na to wychodzi.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<JarL> a za co to odpowiada
<JarL> ?
<TheNumb> Chyba, ze zainstalujesz taki wrapper.
<TheNumb> Za obsługę sprzętu.
<TheNumb> I tego już się nie używa od kilku lat.
<TheNumb> Zostało zastępione przez kilka usług.
<JarL> to moge sobie szukac dobra sproboje jeszcze raz ./configure --enable-libusb --disable-libhal
<JarL> moja pierwsza kompilacja czego kolwiek xD
<TheNumb> iksde
<JarL> na stronie producenta
<JarL> wymagali pcsclite w wersji 1,55
<TheNumb> Nie wiem co to jest.
<JarL> do czytników kart chipowych
<JarL> sterownik
<JarL> i znowu error :O
<JarL> configure error usb h not found use ./configure LIBUSB_CFLAGS=....
<JarL> nawet w readme nie widze takiego przykladu :/
<JarL> http://pastebin.com/9BJt2gAP
<JarL> readme jakby ktos ogarniety luknał i powiedział  co robie zle :/
<drathir> z ciekawosci co za sprzet?
<drathir> ups...
 * geekboy68k po raz 4-ty konfiguruje tak samo VPS-a
<drathir> geekboy68k: to zle?
<kklimonda> cóż, co kto lubi
<geekboy68k> wpierw myslalem, ze mam tylko jeden do skonfigurowania
<geekboy68k> pisanie skrytpu automatyzujacego nie ma sensu wiec, kilkadziesiat minut i gotowe
<geekboy68k> potem sie okazalo, ze jeszcze drugi. po drugim dowiedzialem sie, ze jeszcze dwa, ale skryptu JUZ mi sie nie chcialo pisac
<geekboy68k> na szczescie robota done
<drathir> geekboy68k: skryptow nigdy za wiele nie zna sie dnia ani godziny kiedy sie moga przydac hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-08
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> 5
<drathir> sry
<Ashiren> happy Caturday https://i.imgur.com/cSrzdIZ.jpg?1
<kklimonda> o faktycznie sobota
<kklimonda> mm
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-09
<grek> czesc
<grek> czy wie ktos moze czym spowodowany moze byc blad - bash: /usr/lib/tar/rmt: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<grek> przy próbie archiwizacji
<mati75> masz napisane
<grek> mam ale co to jest poza tym ze to protokol jakis
<grek> nie mam czegos takiego w synaptic
<grek> to trzeba doinstalowac ?
<mati75> sudo apt-get install --reinstall tar
<grek> hm nic to nie dało - sprawe komplikuje ze to wykonane jest przez webmina-  przy jego kopiach jest ten blad ale przy recznym nie ma - http://wklej.to/bPcxd
<grek> po reinstalacji tak mam - a mam rozne backupy ustawione w webminie od lat - zawsze dzialalo i fajnie widac w jednym miejscu co gdzie idzie.
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/G8u8GTo.jpg
<TheNumb> grek: spróbuj tar-rmt
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> err rmt-tar
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy webmin nie jest upośledzony i bezpośrednio nie wywołuje rmt
<gjm> Ashiren: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/10577010_610314335753799_342617300529714841_n.jpg
<TheNumb> koteł
<grek> hm to polecenie wykonuje sie na obu maszynach wiec nie wiem czemu z webmina mu nie pasi
<TheNumb> A zobacz jak webmin robi te backupy.
<grek> ale jak to sprawdzić ?
<TheNumb> Pogrzebać w źródłach?
<gjm> usuń konto
<grek> acha ok to popatrze
<grek> jakie konto
<gjm> lawl
<gjm> root
<TheNumb> userdel $USER
<TheNumb> oborze
<TheNumb> ten webmin to php
<TheNumb> ;/
<mati75> userdel root
<mati75> TheNumb: to sie nazywa "jestem zbyt glupi zeby uzywac konsoli"
<TheNumb> a nie, webmin to perl
<TheNumb> jeszcze gorzej
<TheNumb> ;/
<gjm> nawet nie wiem co to
<TheNumb> I nie wiem czy to nie używa baculi do backupów.
<TheNumb> Jeśli tak to nie jest źle.
<TheNumb> xaxes`: ukochałeś już KDE?
<grek> czyli masz jakąs wiedze dlaczego to moze nie dzialac ? bo widze ze cos sprawdziłeś
<gjm> A Ty nie.
<Ashiren> TheNumb: perla tez hejtujesz?
<Ashiren> marzenie TheNumb : kde napisany w perlu dzialajacy pod arch linuxem
<TheNumb> arch linuxem ;/
<TheNumb> Nie obrażaj mnie
<grek> ok podlinkowałem  /etc/rmt na  /usr/lib/tar/rmt bo tma go szukał i działa - ale dziwne bo na takich samych konfiguracjach to używłem bez tego
<Voldenet> Arch linux to jedyna dystrybucja bez managera pakietów
<Voldenet> brawo arch
<TheNumb> : D
<Ashiren> no przynajmniej system jest lzejszy
<TheNumb> lżejszy
<TheNumb> :/
<Voldenet> W archu jak zainstalujesz paczkę z nowym libem
<Voldenet> tzn. paczkę która wymaga nowego liba
<Voldenet> to nie uaktualnia wszystkich pakietów które tego liba potrzebują
<Voldenet> tylko robi upgrade liba rozwalając przy okazji wszystkie dependencies
<Voldenet> bosko
<Voldenet> s/dependencies/paczki wymagające tego liba/
<TheNumb> magja arha
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy na debianie tak nie jest
<Voldenet> ale tam dość rzadko są nowe wersje
<Voldenet> a w archu - tydzień nie zrobisz update'a i już się jaja zaczynają
<Voldenet> i oczywiście po całkowitym update idzie się gonić wszystko zainstalowane ręcznie - pakiety z perla, ręcznie skompilowane paczki/moduły
<Voldenet> więc update to... ostateczność
<jacekowski> a w windowsie trzyma rozne wersje tego samego liba
<Voldenet> dokłądnie
<jacekowski> wiec mozesz uaktualniac co chcesz i jak chcesz i wszystko bedzie dzialac
<Voldenet> na bsd też
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> nie żebym namawiał na innowiercyzm, sam używam archa
<Voldenet> ale strasznie to głupie, że paczka nie jest identyfikowana po numerku
<Voldenet> ok, rozumiałbym jakby był symlink do najnowszej paczki
<Voldenet> czy tam so
<Voldenet> ale strasznie to głupie, że chcąc zrobić update http, ssh itd. dostaję sugestię, że powinienem zainstalować nowego ffmpega i 100 innych paczek, których nowa wersja niewiele wnosi
<geekboy68k> haj biczys
<TheNumb> O, gejboj
<geekboy68k> thedumb! <3 ^_^
<Voldenet> gekboj*
<Voldenet> literówkę żeś zrobił
<TheNumb> Ja nie wiem jak można używać dystrybucji rolling release. Przecież taki model to pomyłka.
<gjm> Powiedział stary TheNumba po porodzie.
<Dreadlish> gjm: ;D
<TheNumb> gjm: Twoim porodzie?
<TheNumb> :(
<gjm> hehehehhehehehehehe, nie
<grek> czy zna ktos moze aplikacje dzialajaca jak kiedys nx - takie zdalne logowanie sie do komputera ale nie do aktualnego ekranu tylko z mozliwoscia otwarcia nowej sesji. Nx wycofało ta opcje z bezplartnych a niestety nie mam kopi i nie idzie znalesc :
<TheNumb> no pewnie
<TheNumb> Możesz sobie odpowiednio skonfigurować serwer vnc :)
<grek> no tak  - probowal;em ale bezskutecznie wtedy znalazlem nx ale teraz sie skonczylo
<TheNumb> :DD
<TheNumb> Zostaje jeszcze freenx
<geekboy68k> oh
<geekboy68k> wyebalo mnie
<Ashiren> :c
<TheNumb> kto? :D
<geekboy68k> az nie wiem
<drathir> bry...
<geekboy68k> haj
<geekboy68k> umi ktoś w phpmyadmin?
<TheNumb> a co tu do uminia?
<ftpd> Kurde, transmission-daemon uparcie mi się spawnuje ze złym userem.
<ftpd> :/
 * drathir zawsze na deluge...
<kklimonda> kurde, hibernację do pliku udało mi się zrobić edytując tylko dwie linie konfiguracji - linux się staje coraz prostszy normalnie ;)
<dweller> ale po co :/
<dweller> po co hibernacja do pliku
<kklimonda> nie muszę mieć oddzielnej partycji na swap
<kklimonda> a system z hibernacji wstaje szybko
<kklimonda> fakt, z suspenda momentalnie
<dweller> ja się dziwię że ktoś hibernacji używa jeszcze
<kklimonda> czemu? nie ma specjalnie minusów w porównaniu z wyłączaniem sprzętu, a zachowujesz działające środowisko
<dweller> no to tak jak suspend
<dweller> + suspend nie powoduje memory corruption
<kklimonda> w jaki sposób hibernacja sama w sobie powoduje memory corruption?
<kklimonda> jeżeli coś takiego jest, to bug który trzeba naprawić
<kklimonda> sam w sumie nigdy się z tym nie spotkałem, chociaż w ostatnim laptopie hibernacja działała bardzo słabo (podejrzewam, że przez nvidię)
<dweller> mi jak już zahibernował to albo nie wstawało i był kernel panic, albo wywalały się aplikacje z segfaultem
<kklimonda> mhm
<kklimonda> u mnie działa
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że mogło być coś ze sprzętem
<kklimonda> w hibernacji może się więcej rzeczy zepsuć
<kklimonda> (w sensie na styku sprzetu i kernela)
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/EEMMwFk.jpg
<kklimonda> mm, kooty
<Ashiren> 3: http://i.imgur.com/R3zZTHQ.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-10
<prs> dobry wieczór.
<kklimonda> hej
<prs> mam komputer z ubu 12.10 który bez problemu łączy się do routera, który to router jest podłączony do internetu, ale internetu z ubu nie ma. :(
<prs> s/10/04/
<prs> i mam pare innych komputerów, też z ubu, które mają ten internet.
<prs> i mogę z tego niedziałającego ubu zrobić ssh na inny komputer (w tej sieci) i stamtąd już mam internet, a z tego pudełka nie mam.
<prs>  ping wp.pl
<prs> connect: Network is unreachable
<prs> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<kklimonda> wszędzie masz skonfigurowaną się przez dhcp?
<prs> ta
<prs> i do routera normalnie wbijam też na 192.168.1.1
<prs> wszystko działa, oprócz wyjścia na internet
<kklimonda> możesz zobaczyć, czy gateway jest ustawiony (ip route), ale tbh nie wiem czemu nie miałby być
<prs> w sensie to co się pojawi po wpisaniu 'ip route'? :)
<prs> ale o...
<prs>  tracepath wp.pl
<prs>  1:  send failed
<prs>      Resume: pmtu 65535
<mrlukasz> witam serdecznie wszystkich
<kklimonda> no hej
<mrlukasz> ma tylko jedno pytanko poszukuje na ubuntu programu do robienia banerów gif. Oczywiscie oprócz gimp-a
<gjm> A czemu nie GIMP?
<mrlukasz> bo wole cos prostrzego
<mrlukasz> :)
<mrlukasz> a w gimpie nawet nie umiem zrobic czegos takiego
<gjm> pebkac
<gjm> prostszego
<gjm> kurde
<mrlukasz> co kurde
<gjm> na kacu muszę takie problemy rozwiązywać
<gjm> co co kurde
<mrlukasz> no
<mrlukasz> :)
<mrlukasz> na kacu sa najlepsze pomysły
<gjm> jeden już zaliczyłem
<mrlukasz> jaki
<mrlukasz> ?
<gjm> otworzyłem sobie piwo
<mrlukasz> no to teraz pozosteje ci mój problem
<mrlukasz> :)
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> prs: dns lezy zapewne...
<mrlukasz> gjm: i jak masz jakis pomysł
<drathir> mrlukasz: tuxpaint ^^
<drathir> btw tylko bez zlosci prosze chciales cos prostszego...
<mrlukasz> drathir:  tak napewno
<prs> drathir: nope, po IP też nic nie działa.
<drathir> prs: mtr 8.8.8.8 co daje?
<prs> nic.
<prs> a ping 8.8.8.8 zwraca connect: Network is unreachable
<prs> drathir: jakieś inne pomysły?
<geekboy68k> probowales zmienic zasilacz?
<geekboy68k> podobno dziala gdy wszystko inne juz zawodzi :P
<gjm> nieśmieszne
<gjm> żółta kartka
<prs> a mnie akurat śmieszy, bo jak wymieniłem zasilacz w routerze (innym) ~rok temu to tłumienie wzrosło o 20dB.
<geekboy68k> mnie tez smieszy
<prs> czy tam spadło, w każdym razie było gorzej na innym zasilaczu.
<prs> inna sprawa – chuja ma to do tego przypadku. ;)
<prs> czy w ubuntu mozna "odblokować sieć" ale "zablokować internet"?
<geekboy68k> moze na routerze masz jakis filtr zalozony
<geekboy68k> tak mi to wyglada
<drathir> prs: resnij router sprawdz czy napewno dobra siec w konfiguracji i czy kabel nie wyskoczyl, bo tak pisza jak wogole polaczenia nie ma z routerem...
 * geekboy68k by sprawdził w kolejnosci:
<geekboy68k> a) peceta na płytce livecd/innym systemie, co by wykluczyc blokade MAC,
<geekboy68k> b) peceta na innym kablu, bo jak wnioskuje masz kilka, co by wykluczyc ze sieciowka walnięta
<drathir> albo dhcp ma jakies lewe ustawienia...
<geekboy68k> no a potem reset routera ewentualnie
<geekboy68k> chociaz...
<drathir> ale reset powinien przywrocic do domyslnych...
<geekboy68k> sprawdzilem u siebie i na blokadzie mac wywala info obraku dostępu
<geekboy68k> a nie ze siec nieosiągalna
<geekboy68k> ale mozna sprobowac
<prs> blokada mac odcina urządzenie całe.
<gjm> lol
<prs> więc lan też by nie działał.
<gjm> co za pierdololo
<geekboy68k> chociaz to tak jakby w ogole sieciowka nie pracowala. ona jest przez system wykrywana?
<drathir> jeslo po stronie dostawcy no reply from zgaduje powinno dawac...
<prs> poza tym... livecd nie zmienia maca...
<geekboy68k> prs - wiem, ale chce wykjluczyc, ze ma cos skopane w ustawieniach samego systemu. czytaj co pisze
<prs> ej, ale napisałem – lan działa, internet nie działa. jestem skłonny stwierdzić że to jakiś firewall, itp. ale na pewno nie żadna z rzeczy którą opisałeś.
<prs> walnięta sieciówka czy blokada maca by nie dawała lanu nawet.
<geekboy68k> ah
<drathir> po kolei dobrze sprawdzic czy mtr router idzie mtr przypisane ip zewnetrzne z routera idzie ping-i na 8.8.8.8 z routera...
 * geekboy68k nie ma logów, tylko jak google pingowaliście
<prs> /sbin/route ma zwracać 192.168.1.0 czy 1.1?
<drathir> btw fw sam sie nie zalacza ani zadne ddosowe zabezpieczenia bez cudowania...
<drathir> route
<drathir> zapewne zalezy od ustawien...
<prs> link-local * 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 wlan0
<drathir> default zapewne 1.1
<prs> i 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 2 0 0 wlan0
<drathir> network manager?
<prs> nic niepokojącego nie ma.
<drathir> bo link-local mi sie z jego ustawieniami kojarzy...
<drathir> ip link | ip route jeszcze sprawdz...
<prs> # ip route
<prs> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0  scope link  metric 1000
<prs> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.101  metric 2
<drathir> powinienes miec default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0
<prs> pytanie gdzie to zmienić.
<prs> bo jeżeli coś się zepsuło to na pewno można to było wyklikać, bo nikt tutaj shellem nic nie robił nigdy.
<drathir> sprawdz sudo ip route add via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0
<prs> \o/
<prs> zwycięstwo.
<drathir> gjm: sciaga oplaty ;p
<prs> tylko teraz - jak to się mogło zepsuć?
<drathir> zartuje ofc ;p
<drathir> prs: samo strzelam, ze male szanse...
<prs> no właśnie, ale z drugiej strony musiało to być w jakiś sposób wyklikalne.
<drathir> zabawa z tunelami itp
<prs> jakikolwiek.
<prs> hmm..
 * drathir nie wie co prs robil...
<prs> w sensie jakby dodał VPN, a potem go usunął to mogło by tak zrobić? (bo VPN można wyklikać w networkmanagerze)
<prs> ja nie robiłem, nie mój komputer.
<prs> siostrzeniec używał.
<prs> i zepsuł. :)
<drathir> prs: masz rozwiazanie...
<drathir> tylko bez przemocy domowej...
<drathir> tylko win sam sie psuje ;p
 * geekboy68k gdyby wiedzial, ze ktos sie bawil jego komputerem, to by od zera system stawiał. i jeszcze bios do ustawien fabrycznych przywracal
<drathir> geekboy68k: pierwsze co to lepiej czyste konto dla osoby utworzyc i sie bawic moze..
<Dreadlish> prs: wait, nm umie w vpny?
<prs> nm?
<Dreadlish> networkmanager
<prs> no. klikasz prawym i jest 'skonfiguruj vpn'
<prs> w 12.04 nawet.
<Dreadlish> a co do tego wcześniejszego
<Dreadlish> route powinno zwracać i 1.0 i 1.1
<Dreadlish> z czego 1.0 na U, a 1.1 na UG
<Dreadlish> a raczej, 1.0 jako destination dla interfejsu
<Dreadlish> a 1.1 jako gateway dla interfejsu, gdzie destination 0.0
<drathir> Dreadlish: juz w 11.04
<drathir> Dreadlish: dzieki za wutlumaczenie flag dobrze na przyszlosc wiedziec...
<prs> drathir: thx
<drathir> prs: zaden problem...
<prs> kurwa... tabfail. :(
<prs> Dreadlish: thx.
<Dreadlish> prs: nie ma za co
<prs> Dreadlish: chociaz w sumie Tobie bardziej, bo napisaleś co trzeba wkleić do terminala. ;)
<drathir> lol
<drathir> btw tylko pamietaj na przyszlosc, zeby nie wklepywac wszystkiego co Ci dadza na wiekszych kanalach... bo moze sie to zle skonczyc czasami...
<jacekowski> rm -rf /
<jacekowski> sudo rm -rf /
<gjm> userdel jacekowski
<mati75> sudo rm -rf /*
<TheNumb> jacekowski: i co to ma zrobić? ;/
<TheNumb> jacekowski: bo jakoś nie działa.
<BartlomiejB> czesc.
<drathir> witam...
<TheNumb> itam
<BartlomiejB> zainstalowalem Ubuntu na laptopie Acer Aspire S7-391 i teraz komputer nie bootuje: komunikat po starcie to "No bootable device found".
<BartlomiejB> probowalem boot-repair, bezskutecznie, tu jest log z tego programu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7991980/
<BartlomiejB> w kompie sa dwa dyski SSD spiete w RAID0 (striped); w Windows byl widoczny tylko jeden duzy dysk (C:).
<drathir> BartlomiejB: zmieniales cos w biosie?
<drathir> aktualizacja biosu itp? czy pod win normalnie startuje?
<BartlomiejB> tylko kolejnosc bootowania, wybralem pierwsze USB, zeby moc wystartowac instalacje.
<BartlomiejB> SecureBoot jest wylaczony, UEFI wlaczone.
<BartlomiejB> nic nie startuje.
<BartlomiejB> w tym problem.
<drathir> oby nie poszedl caly raid tylko ;/
<BartlomiejB> jedynie z USB moge wystartowac to co jest na USB.
<drathir> przywrocenie kolejnosci rozumiem nie pomoglo?
<BartlomiejB> hmm? tzn. co mialem zrobic?
<TheNumb> kolejność bootowania ;p
<BartlomiejB> nie, nie pomoglo.
<TheNumb> W sumie to ciekawe czy instalator wrzucił kernel do partycji efi
<TheNumb> Albo czy zainstalował tam gruba.
 * drathir nie lubi sprzetowego raida w plytach...
<drathir> uefi dysk widzi?
<BartlomiejB> w jakim sensie?
<drathir> nie jestem pewien czy raid nie ma czegos w stylu fsck w ustawieniach...
<BartlomiejB> z LiveUSB mam dostep do dysku; moge normalnie podmontowac wszystkie partycje (Windows, Linux)
<drathir> BartlomiejB: w menu uefi boot zakladka czy opcja z win jest widoczna?
<drathir> BartlomiejB: uff a to dobrze...
<BartlomiejB> nie mam zadnego menu UEFI. bez USB mam po prostu komunikat "No bootable device found".
<drathir> podczas uruchamiania esc f12 boot menu to sie zwie klawisz zalezy od plyty...
<drathir> moze tylko kolejnosci nie zmienil...
<BartlomiejB> aa, OK, w tym menu nic nie ma, jesli do niego wejde.
<drathir> to bardzo zle, przynajmniej naped lub pxe chyba powinno byc...
<BartlomiejB> w tym lapie nie ma napedow optycznych (innych zreszta tez nie; tu sa tylko dyski SSD).
<drathir> czyli w uefi zapewne cos siedzi podczas startu del/f1/f2 zalezy od plyty i zobaczyc trzeba co tam siedzi...
<drathir> BartlomiejB: a to by tlumaczylo...
<drathir> jak dysk dziala to wina po stronie boot uefi strzelam, ze jest...
<BartlomiejB> OK, fajnie, tylko jak to naprawic.
<drathir> w uefi boot zakladka masz boot option?
<drathir> boot option priorities
<drathir> ewentualnie pod save&exit boot override i sprobowac windows boot manager ale to nie testowane...
<BartlomiejB> nie mam windows boot manager. kolejnosc bootowania jest taka, ze pierwsza opcja jest dysk.
<drathir> to wpis z uefi cos usunelo?
<BartlomiejB> najwyrazniej.
<drathir> mozna recznie dac add boot option, ale to lokalizacje trzeba znac i nigdy jeszcze nie tworzylem...
<jacekowski> BartlomiejB: co to za raid?
<jacekowski> bo to pewnie jeden z tych fakeraidow co to driverami robi
<BartlomiejB> Intel Smart Response.
<jacekowski> ta
<drathir> jacekowski: hw z plyty raid0
<jacekowski> to fakeraid
<jacekowski> chyba raida uwaliles
<drathir> jacekowski: czy to software?
<jacekowski> drathir: tak
<BartlomiejB> jacekowski: chyba nie, bo bym nie mial dostepu do danych na partcjach /dev/mapper/...HDAp<numer>, a mam.
<BartlomiejB> (mam z LiveUSB).
<jacekowski> czyli linux wykryl raida
<BartlomiejB> tak.
<jacekowski> hmm, a ustaw legacy boot support czy jakos tak
<drathir> jacekowski: wyglada jakby cos pozycje boota z uefi wywalilo...
<BartlomiejB> a po co? system wtedy tez nie startuje. aczkolwiek kiedy wsadze USB, to mam inne menu na poczatku i moge wybrac dysk lokalny i wtedy mam tylko czarna konsole z tym minimalnym shellem.
<drathir> jacekowski: chyba, ze dobrze kombinujesz i to nie jest instalacja uefi, ale to z automatu nie powinno wykryc?
<BartlomiejB> drathir: ale probowalem juz dodac pozycje do UEFI z efibootmgr, bez skutku.
<BartlomiejB> (wg strony http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/installation.html)
<drathir> BartlomiejB: a z ciekawosci przy dodawaniu wykrylo Ci partycje przy select filesystem?
<drathir> z glupich pomyslow ewentualnie moze uefi partycja bledy ma...? fsck spod live, ale to juz inwazyjne raczej bardzo...
<BartlomiejB> drathir: tego tez probowalem: zob. tutaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007234/
<BartlomiejB> (najpierw zrobilem parted -l, tez sypie bledami)
<BartlomiejB> wybrac "Copy backup to original" czy "Copy original to backup"?
<drathir> BartlomiejB: a z ciekawosci cos cgdisk widzi?
<drathir> a z partedem niestety nie mam pojecia ktore wybrac...
<BartlomiejB> drathir: widzi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007271/
<BartlomiejB> drathir: to do wybrania bylo z fsck.vfat, wczytaj sie dokladniej :)
<BartlomiejB> wybralem "Verify" w cgdisku na wszystkich partycjach, na kazdej stwierdzil "No problems found".
<drathir> hmmm... sporo tyh win recorvery, ale na pierwszy rzut oka efi jest wielkosc maksymalna sugerowana nie przekroczona powinno byc ok... przy mount /dev/dsa2 powinno Ci z automatu fixnac jesli potrzebne bedzie...
<geekboy68k> mozna w jakis sposob "przyspieszyc" odswiezanie DNS?
<geekboy68k> interesuja mnie DNSy ISP, roota i TLD
<geekboy68k> bo jakis pajac mi na serwerze ustawil refresh date dla rekordu  na 4 tygodnie i teraz sie pluje, ze mu zmiany nie zachodzą
<drathir> lol
<drathir> to dla bezpieczenstwa przed atakami zapewne atakujacy sie znudzi zanim korzysc z tego bedzie mial ;p
<drathir> geekboy68k: moze lokalnie inne dns lub nawet wlasnego binda i korzystac z innych dns-ow? ale najprosciej o zmiane zapewne poprosic...
<jacekowski> TTL a refresh to inne rzeczy
<jacekowski> refresh dotyczy tylko slave DNSow ktore dostaja i tak powiadomienia o zmianach
<jacekowski> wiec refresh nawet ustawiony na 4 tygodnie nie powinien byc problemem
<geekboy68k> oh
<geekboy68k> co za wujnia
<geekboy68k> od godziny siedze nad włączeniem przyjaznych adresow w nginx do drupala
<geekboy68k> i co?
<geekboy68k> i.. wuj
<drathir> geekboy68k: zmien hosting moze...
<geekboy68k> na vpsie probuje
<geekboy68k> wiec sam to musze sobie zrobic
<drathir> geekboy68k: aaa... usiebie?
<geekboy68k> problem w tym, ze niebieski szmelc sie uparł i ciagle wywala mi wiele mówiący błąd
<drathir> to na apache-a przejdz...
<geekboy68k> że adresy nie mogą byc uruchomione
<geekboy68k> mysle sobie
<geekboy68k> za głupi na to jestem
<drathir> to nie za duzo, moze jakis debug mode ma?
<geekboy68k> ale ten dziad nawet na gotowej konfiguracji z sieci tak sie zachowuje
 * drathir nigdy drupala niestety nie uzywal...
<geekboy68k> ale patrz co za kurew niecna
<geekboy68k> w raporcie o stanie witryny mi wszystko na zielono odhacza
<geekboy68k> a w konfiguratorze od tych linków pluje jakimis ostrzezeniami
<drathir> lol
<drathir> moze trzeba cos recznie w plikach przestawic?
<geekboy68k> nie wiem
<geekboy68k> ale jak sie... zrobie zly
<drathir> zobacz czego ten dodatek potrzebuje moze jakis mod rewrite albo cos///
<geekboy68k> a latwo sie robie
<geekboy68k> to po noobowemu zainstaluje gotową instancje drupala, co ja ovh w panelu proponuje
<geekboy68k> w ogole
<geekboy68k> wnerwia mnie to ovh niesamowicie
<geekboy68k> na prawie wszystkich obrazach wrzuca mi binda na serwer i jakies dziwne paczki
<geekboy68k> a na jednym jedynym czystym - debianie 7 x32
<geekboy68k> wiecznie cos nie dziala
<geekboy68k> oh
<geekboy68k> potrzebny bylby system na serwer w ktorym nic sie nie da zrobic
<geekboy68k> jak w iOS
<geekboy68k> to rozwiąże wszystkie problemy jakimi zyje taki stackexchange na przyklad. a ile czasu sie zaoszczedzi...
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: wez apache
<drathir> geekboy68k: musza, bo zapewne mirror paczek wlasny ma jesli to vps...
<jacekowski> a jeden czysty system nigdy nie powstanie bo sie nie da
<jacekowski> miliony roznych konfiguracji programowo sprzetowych
<drathir> obrazy vps dla bezpieczenstwa chyba korzystaja z paczek od dostawcy... chyba tylko na dedykach czysty system mozesz wrzucic...
<geekboy68k> nie zagladalem w repo innych
<geekboy68k> ale ten ciągnie z oficjalnych
<geekboy68k> poza tym
<geekboy68k> debian mogl sie obrazic, ze mu dociagnalem nginxa z bakcportow
<geekboy68k> bo wersja w domyslnych pamietala jeszcze czasy II WŚ
<geekboy68k> nie tylko drupal nie dziala poprawnie, phpmyadmin tez cos wywala, wczoraj pisalem
<drathir> dziwne...
<geekboy68k> http://serverfault.com/questions/619243/phpmyadmin-advanced-settings-dont-want-to-turn-on
<geekboy68k> nie dziwne
<geekboy68k> zlom
<geekboy68k> i tyle
 * geekboy68k sie nie bedzie pieprzyl, czasu szkoda. lepiej go poswiecic na projekt
 * drathir pamieta ze ovh moze nie nalezy do tanich, ale raczej do mniej problemowych dostawcow...
<geekboy68k> nalezy chyba do najtanszych
<geekboy68k> vpsy juz od 10 PLN mozna dostac
<geekboy68k> to taniej nawet niz w cebulandii
<geekboy68k> bo u nas wołają sobie ~13 PLN
 * geekboy68k nie kuma dlaczego wszyscy sie spuszczają na to całe powstanie warszawskie
<geekboy68k> nawet teraz na interii jakies fotki wiszą, chociaz juz kilka dni minelo od rocznicy
<geekboy68k> przeciez za to wydarzenie powinno sie osoby decyzyjne przed trybunał stanu zaciągnąc, a nie pomniki im stawiac!
<gjm> fajnie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-03
<Spaulding> firemark: hejo
<Spaulding> dalej masz tego acer'a ? :>
<grek> czesc w jaki sposób mogę dostać się do plików w virtualbox host ubuntu gosc windows , potrzebuje z ubuntu mieć dostęp do plików windowsa
<Spaulding> sharing
<Spaulding> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<Spaulding> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<Spaulding> ew jak chcesz sie bawic i klikac to po sambie mozna ;p
<grek> ale ten kreator umozliwia zebym forlder ubuntu pokazal w windows ja potrzebuje na odwrót
<Spaulding> ftp/sftp scp
<Spaulding> ? :D
<grek> ?
<grek> chec miec dostep konkretnie do C:\Program Files\
<grek> da sie tak ?
<Spaulding> po FTP ;)
<Spaulding> ssh tez da sie robic
<grek> jak przez ssh
<Spaulding> http://mobassh.mobatek.net/
<Spaulding> a pozniej lecisz po SFTP i masz dostep gdzie chcesz
<Spaulding> mozesz nawet SSHFS sobie podmontowac
<firemark> Spaulding: tego acera? co ty :-)
<firemark> od 2 lat już nie
<TheNumb> grek: udostępnij sobie folder w ubuntu z read/write
<TheNumb> i przerzucaj w hoście pliki ;p
<firemark> Spaulding: ale działa do dziś
<firemark> robi za playera pod telewizor
<grek> no wlasnie zalezlalo mi zeby podmieniac konfiguracje windowsowego programu zdalnie
<firemark> w sumie jestem w szoku że coś od acera nie połamało się w ciągu 5 lat
<grek> plik nadpiswac jest on w program files ale widows nie ma dowiazan chyba wiec nie mam jak podlaczyc tego
<TheNumb> jak nie ma dowiązań?
<TheNumb> ntfs umie symlinki
<grek> acha to w dyskach gdzies jest zeby ten podlaczony teraz dysk z: byl katalogiem w program files tak sie da nie ?
<TheNumb> a nie możesz zainstalować tego programu w innej lokalizacji?
<grek> tzn zainstalowac go w z: ?
<grek> no to jesst chyba rozwiazanie
<grek> ok tak zrobie
<grek> o to Ci chodzi ?
<Spaulding> firemark: u mnie to samo
<Spaulding> firemark: od pol roku lezy :P
<Spaulding> firemark: oddalem matuli
<Spaulding> a sam przelazlem na mac'a
<grek> a gdzie na windowsie xp sie konfiguruje te montowanie dysku do folderu ?  wiecie moze ?
<grek> skopiowałęm cały program na dysk z ubuntu (z:) program uruchamia sie z ostrzerzeniem ze to niebezpieczne z dysku sieciowego daje ok program sie uruchamia ale nie reaguje na zmiany plikow
<grek> moze to jakis chache przez to ze to sieciowy dysk
<jacekowski> grek: to ostrzezenie nic nie robi, to jest tylko ostrzezenie przy uruchamianiu
<TheNumb> "względy bezpieczeństwa"
<grek> acha ok zrobilem recznie nadpisywanie - nie wiem dlaczego aplikacja nie widziala zmian w plikacch - a w program files od razu
<grek> chodzi o metatrader2
<grek> nie widzial nowych skryptów
<grek> tzn mt4
<grek> ale na teraz moze tak byc
<grek> jak jest dzieki za pomoc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-07
<m477> czy sadzenie niepasteryzowanych kartofli jest legalne?
<Bodzioslaw> nie wiem
<Bodzioslaw> ja tu tylko linuksa używam, nie sadze kartofli
<firemark> m477: toś pan walnął.
<Bodzioslaw> żeby posadzić kartofle to musiałbym z domu wyjść
<Bodzioslaw> a to tak nie wolno robić bez potrzeby
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-08
<Ashiren> happtt Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/kkGy50z.jpg
<Ashiren> even happy
<gjm> crappy
<Voldenet> http Caturday
<Ashiren> :) :D :s https://i.imgur.com/J23NBht.gifv
<gjm> za każdym razem
<Ashiren> ty to prowadzisz szczesliwe zycie'
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/s640x640/sh0.08/e35/11336094_1450789101892159_811536014_n.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Novice201y> Hej. Jakie jest pełne polecenie ssh do zalogowania się na VPSie Linux.pl?
<gjm> ssh login@host
<Novice201y> gjm: I co tam jest hostem? Jak mam np. login "novice" to ma być "ssh novice@novice.web.priv.pl"?
<totalizator> tak, pełny adres serwera i user, prościej nie można
<Novice201y> Dostaję connection time out :/
<totalizator> logowałeś się tam kiedyś? spróbój po IP maszyny jak masz wątpliwości co do adresu
<Voldenet> sprawdź czy dobry port wpisujesz
<totalizator> serwer może być też na innym porcie, ale to byś raczej wiedział
<Voldenet> możesz sprawdzić nmapem czy ssh stoi
<Voldenet> nmap -P0 novice.web.priv.pl -p22
<gjm> stoi
<Voldenet> no, mi też stoi
<TheNumb> mi też
<TheNumb> :^)
<Novice201y> Dzięki.
<TheNumb> Voldenet: w sumie to nawet nmapa nie trzeba
<TheNumb> telnetem styknie
<Voldenet> ale mniej 1337
<TheNumb> no tak
<TheNumb> ;/
<Voldenet> nc novice.web.priv.pl 22
<Voldenet> też dość 1337
<TheNumb> netkat zawsze na propsie
<Voldenet> netcat jest super
<Voldenet> da się zrobić man in the middle na http tylko z wykorzystaniem netcata i seda
<Voldenet> :)
<d42> [hacking intensifies]
<TheNumb> fapping intensifies
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/bSEwdDe.gifv
<Novice201y> Cześć ponownie.
<Novice201y> Zarejestrowałem konto na innym serwerze i tez mam "Permission denied". Co tu może być nie tak?
<d42> co masz? xD
<d42> bym powiedział, że złe hasło
<Novice201y> copypasta
<Novice201y> Mam permission denied
<d42> ale biorąc pod uwage, że wcześniej jęczałeś na timeout, to 'też' się nie zgadza xD
<Novice201y> Miałem i timeout i permission denied
<d42> sprawdź swoje hasła
<d42> a później używaj ssh z jakimś -vvvvv
<d42> możesz dodać pare v dla pewności
<Novice201y> d42: Hasła OK, bo się loguje na web przez nie.
<d42> nie przekonuje mnie to xD
<Novice201y> d42: To już do Schowka, nie do mnie ;)
<d42> a jesteś pewien, że hasło na szela nie jest niezależne od hasła do webówki?
<Novice201y> Solved
<Novice201y> Podziękowanie za wsparcie idzie do:
<Novice201y> d42:
<d42> xD
<Novice201y> Jak ktoś po dłuższej przerwie wraca do ssh, to informacje na stronach obu dostawców można źle zrozumieć i potem taka jazda.
<Novice201y> Nie robili testów korytarza :|
<d42> nie znam tej metodologii
<Novice201y> Bierzesz Panią Halinkę z księgowości i prosisz wykonanie całości tego, co wykonuje klient chcąc kupić VPS.
<drathir> bry...
<Novice201y> o/
<drathir> pani halinka i vps?
<drathir> to moze byc ciekawe ;p
<drathir> hrhr
<Novice201y> test korytarza
<drathir> wazne zeby web po https...
<Novice201y> Mam wykonać "/etc/rc.d/init.d/vsftpd restart" , ale co jeżeli nie mam rc.d tylko ponumerowane?
<gjm> service vsftpd restart
<mati75> sudo service vsftpd restart
<Novice201y> gjm, mati75: Dzięki
<gjm> 5zł
<Novice201y> gjm: Możesz mi przelać w BitCoinach?
<gjm> mogę ci przylać
<Novice201y> gjm: Ale sama próba będzie kosztować więcej niż 5zł :)
<gjm> leczenie też
<Novice201y> No sorry, ale ja się do Twojego leczenia nie będzie dokładać :)
<Novice201y> Credentiale do FTPa są takie same jak dla danego usera w systemie?
<drathir> Novice201y: musisz miec gdzies ponumerowane to stage chyba z tego co pamietam...
<drathir> Novice201y: jesli z pama korzysta to tak...
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/nD3zmix.jpg
<totalizator> konserwa jak konserwa
<Ashiren> dlaczego taka cisza na kanale w soboty
<Ashiren> przez to wyglada jakbym caly dzien siedzial i wklejal linki do kotow
<Ashiren> jak tkos nie ma timestampa
<drathir> hrhr
<TheNumb> slaweq: jak z jakością internetów w bestgo?
<gjm> chyba słabo
<gjm> bo lata
<gjm> :>
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> szukali admina
<TheNumb> myślałem czy by się nie zatrudnić u nich <:
 * drathir nigdy nie slyszal o tym...
<Dread> drathir: a pytałeś?
<TheNumb> wódka
<drathir> Dread: nie, ale czasem sie hostingi gdzies w sieci pojawiaja czy z polecen osob sie slyszy...
<TheNumb> to nie hosting
<TheNumb> to isp
<TheNumb> ;p
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/hUB4ZoC.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/GELuHAW.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/CPILRRG.jpg
<firemark> opanuj się
<drathir> firemark: dzisiaj jest miedzynarodowy dzie...
<drathir> dzien*
<firemark> drathir: serio?
<Ashiren> zawsze jest miedzynarodowy
<firemark> czy chodzi o caturday
<firemark> ktory jest co tydzien
<Ashiren> eeyup
<drathir> firemark: nom tym razem tak kociaki dzisiaj maja swoj dzien...
<firemark> drathir: to ja wiem ze caturday jest
<firemark> ale wklejanie co godzine na kazdym kanale zdjecia jest nudne, bardzo
<drathir> firemark: o koty takie neko uszka kotki z krwi i kosci co myszy lapia...
<drathir> dzisiaj to nawet za malo...
<drathir> bo dzis sie nalezy... jeszcze 39min zostalo...
<firemark> drathir: nie broń go :C
<drathir> firemark: i dzis taki roczny nie cotygodniowy jest....
<Ashiren> :3
<firemark> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Światowy_Dzień_Kota
<Ashiren> ide spac, do zobaczenia za tydzien
<firemark> drathir: na zmywaku siedzi? :P
<drathir> firemark: ale serio jest nie bronie tylko staram sie wytlumaczyc, ze serio mowie...
<firemark> ze dni swiete od UK święcisz :D
<drathir> firemark: w ta pogode to uk fajna alternatywa zapewne by bylo...
<firemark> pewnie tak…
<m477> u mnie dzis 22 stopnie
<firemark> m477: ;_;
<drathir> m477: szczesciarz...
<a55h0l3> czesc sorry ze zawracam glowe debianem ale na #ubuntu-pl zawsze ktos pomaga ;)
<a55h0l3> mam problem z instalacja pepper flash na brunchbang
<a55h0l3> nie wchodzi mi repo :/
<a55h0l3> na ubuntu wszystko ok a tu lipa :/
<firemark> no dzisiaj ci nikt nie pomoze
<firemark> z racji godziny
<Samus1994> <4chan humor> install gentoo </4chan humor>
<a55h0l3> Samus1994: uzywam CB ze wzgledu na jego male wymagania a moj laptop jest starszy niz swiat :]
<Samus1994> czego i dlaczego uzywasz, to mnie akurat obchodzi tyle co zeszloroczny snieg
<Samus1994> a, poszedl sobie
<firemark> taka osoba, co zrobisz
<firemark> nie ma pomocy, to sobie poszedl
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-09
<drathir> a mogl archa postawic ;p
<Bodzioslaw> a mógł wyjść z domu
<Bodzioslaw> kartofle sadzić
<Bodzioslaw> ktoś wczoraj o tym wspominał
<m477> wlasnie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-10
<ink> halo:)
<Ashiren> ohai
<ink> ktos mialby chwilke pomoc jesli chodzi o hardware?
<ink> compaq 6910p jaki procesor moge tam wstawic?
<ink> i ile max ramu
<ink> takie cos wyszukalem> http://ark.intel.com/products/29821/Intel-82GM965-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility
<ink> w specyfikacji natomiast pisze ze max 2x2GB a gdzies widze ze komus widzi 2x4GB
<ink> nic z tego nie rozumiem.
<ink> Ktos rozjasni obraz? ;)
<d42> ink: laptopy to magia
<ink> czemu?
<d42> bo czasami zadziała ci z większą ilością ramu niż w specyfikacji, czasami wymaga do tego czarnej magii i kości low voltage
<d42> a czasem w ogóle nie zadziała bo mu sie ram nie podoba
<d42> xD
<d42> a procesor nie wiem czy wstawisz, nie wiem czy one już wtedy nie były lutowane
<ink> tu jakis gosc sie chwali ze ma 2x4 ./ https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/keithcombs/2008/07/05/loading-a-hp-6910p-with-8gb-of-ram/
<d42> skoro sie chwali to pewnie włożył
<d42> xD
<d42> generalnie wkładałem sobie 8 giba do e4310
<d42> i za pierwszym podejściem też działało, ale przestawało jak wchodziłem powyżej 4 giga xD
<ink> hmmm no juz sam nie wiem. Bo rzeczywiscie co innego dzialanie przez chwile a co innego na dluzej
<ink> d42, co bys polecil w takim razie jesli chodzi o pamiec?
<d42> jedyne czego mnie ta eskapada nauczyła, to że przynajmniej w przypadku ddr3 moge sobie znaleźć kości z rozstawem 4 albo 8 śmiesznych klocków na każdej stronie
<d42> i jak wybierzesz inne niż masz to nie zadziala
<d42> xD
<drathir> to te double one sided czy jak im tam bylo?
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ale dobrze wiedziec...
<grek_> zesc czy pamieta ktos jak sie uwiezytelnialo inny serwer zeby mugl wysylac poczte w imieniu innej domey - zeby nie bylo w google
<grek_> Gmail nie może zweryfikować, czy ta wiadomość została wysłana z domeny..
<TheNumb> grek_: relay smtp
<TheNumb> w postfixie czy co tam innego używasz autoryzujesz się i tyle.
<jacekowski> SPF?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-11
<BlessJah>  /1
<Ashiren> /part
<gjm> /quit
<Ashiren> komendy przestaly dzialac? moze ktos potwierdzic?
<Dread> /join #5,0
<Dread> eh, nie działa
<Dread> coś sie irc popsuł :/
<Dread> o, daz sie też popsuł
<gjm> on jest popsuty od zawsze
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-12
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/p1JQgxs.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-13
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/1b670f53652243e39b0bc2729291b607?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=38a5cdc6234ae96f0e4ce454a5c37237
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/wJ7rgCD.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8967945984/hF359ACDC/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/VlIjAsy41SeZgZkjNAyCnFt94b1FwhAmn0RSWoB-zRI.jpg?w=576&s=66b1d68307d1304147418495c9f4b307
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/yIFjXBs.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-07
<nightly> witam jest ktos
<firemark> ni ma
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-08
<malutka> Cześć
<krzywyzielaz> Cześć
<bartek> hiho
<firemark> fifo głupcze
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-09
<SUPERNETS_>                                                                    
<SUPERNETS_>  IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG | PORT 6667/6697 (SSL) | #SUPERBOWL | IPV6 READY
<SUPERNETS_> prs jacekn [r4] pcctw krzywyzielaz_ greku ubot9 gjm fFamousfFatman mati75 Voldenet ubuntulog_ confluency Mhrok nikow d42 messer440 lubotu3 dfgg shpaq bastetmilo firemark Ashiren Dread inzaghi89 jarzyna Bodzioslaw denysonique dweller BlessJah jacekowski herself Quintasan TheNumb Carno awaluk lisu malutka AleksiejLublov drathir_v ChanServ totalizator Ad1Tech drathir kklimonda cylon Len krzywix
<Ashiren> meow
<mati75> jebane boty
<malutka> Hello
<krzywyzielaz_> Cześć :p
<blabs> czesc probuje zainstalowac ubuntu phone na lg nexus 4 ale uzywam debiana i przygotowujac desktop apt-get update wywala mi takie bledy
<blabs> http://pastebin.pl/view/4319f008
<blabs> pomozecie? :(
<gjm> Nie ma za co.
<gorgsoros> hej
<Ashiren> ohai
<gorgsoros> hej wiesz moze jak wypakowany firefox 57 uruchomic pod gnome
<gorgsoros> bez instalacji tak jak pod cinnamon
<confluency> A w czym problem?
<confluency> (Co to znaczy wypakowany? Nie znam się na terminologii).
<gorgsoros> https://www.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/nightly/all/
<gorgsoros> no pobieram ten plik firefox wypakowuje i jest tam firefox-bin
<gorgsoros> po cinnamon uruchamiam go klikajac na niego i otwiera sie firefox
<gorgsoros> pod gnome nie dziala to
<confluency> gorgsoros: co to znaczy, nie działa?
<gorgsoros> cinnamon po prostu uruchamia go jakims wbudowanym poleceniem ktorego gnome nie ma
<confluency> Nie rób tego; albo dodaj PPA albo ściągnij paczkę z tąd i zainstaluj przez dpkg.https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<confluency> Przepraszam, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gorgsoros> ale ja mam firefox 54
<gorgsoros> a chce wersje nightly
<confluency> No, to co?
<gorgsoros> bez instalowania
<confluency> Dlaczego bez instalowania?
<gorgsoros> bo na innych srodowiskach graficznych dziala
<confluency> Co to ma wspólnego ze środowiskiem?
<confluency> Wszystkie programy tak samo działają.
<gorgsoros> ale zrozum ze to jest plik pobrany z tej strony wypakowany
<gorgsoros> i ma wersje firefox-bin bez instalacji
<gorgsoros> powinno sie kliknac jak w cinnamon i otworzyc sie firefox 57 nightly
<confluency> Nie "bez instalacji" tylko "bez kopiowania do innego miejsca". Jakie to ma znaczenie?
<Ashiren> uzyj konsoli
<confluency> Dlaczego nie możesz zainstalować z paczki?
<Ashiren> wejdz do tego katalogu w terminalu i odpal ten plik
<gorgsoros> probowalem
<gorgsoros> musi byc jakies inne polecenie przed nim?
<confluency> Tak, puść z konsoli. Ale nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie chcesz zainstalować z paczki, co byłoby prostsze.
<Ashiren> musi byc wykonywalny
<Ashiren> a binarke to zwykle ./nazwa_binarki
<confluency> A co się dzieje, jak próbujesz?
<confluency> Czy plik jest executable?
<gorgsoros> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh03GDKZ92hv
<gorgsoros> taki komunikat wyskakuje
<gorgsoros> a jest paczka firefox 57?
<confluency> Tak! W PPA!
<confluency> Tym, które ci wkleiłam.
<gorgsoros> chcialem tylko sprawdzic ten firefox
<gorgsoros> bez instalowania go
<gorgsoros> pod cinnamon zawsze otwieralo
<confluency> Nie wiem, dlaczego pod Cinnamon otwiera.
<gorgsoros> nawet z konsoli nie otwiera
<confluency> Zainstaluj z paczki; w razie czego możesz odinstalować. Tylko zrób backup swojego profilu, bo stary Firefox może potem nie otworzyć. Chociaż jak już otwierałeś, to może to jest nieistotne.
<Bodzioslaw> uzywajac binarki
<Bodzioslaw> to tak jakbys zainstalowal
<Bodzioslaw> wiec whatever
<Bodzioslaw> po prostu uzyj ppa
<gorgsoros> a wam tez nie dziala?
<confluency> My nie próbujemy osobiście.
<gorgsoros> podobno firefox 57 bardzo przyspieszyl i chcialem sprawdzic
<confluency> I możemy nie mieć dokładnie tej samej wersji Ubuntu, co ty.
<gorgsoros> winny chyba jest gtk
<confluency> Chyba tak.
<confluency> A jaką masz wersję Ubuntu i GTK?
<gorgsoros> 17.10
<gorgsoros> to bardziej od gnome wersji zalezy
<confluency> Jaką masz wersję GTK?
<TheNumb> Qt 5
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-10
<krzywyzielaz_> Cześć
<fffff> hej
<Ashiren> ohayou
<fffff> uzywa ktos dystrybucji antergos
<Ashiren> to pochodna archa. uff
<fffff> chodzi mi o to bo tam jest wybor srodowiska graficznego
<fffff> czy poza srodowiskiem graficznym powiedzmy gnome
<fffff> zainstaluje mi jeszcze inne smieci jak fedora czy manjaro?
<malutka> Ja używam. Polecam. :)
<fffff> pisze teraz z live cd antergos
<fffff> 1.8GB
<fffff> czyli przy instalacji wybiore firefox i gnome
<fffff> i nie poinstaluje mi masy roznych innych pakietow?
<Ashiren> zainstaluje tylko gnome i jego zaleznosci
<Ashiren> bez kde
<malutka> Tak jak mówi Ashiren
<fffff> ale nie chodzi o kde
<fffff> tylkoo libre office
<fffff> czy inne zaleznosci programow
<fffff> ktore sa na ISO Antergos
<Bodzioslaw> facekurwapalm
<TheNumb> No debil
<firemark> lol, co za noob
<malutka> gdzie?
<malutka> i ChanServ taki samotny znowu? :O
<malutka> co tu się..???
<Dread> nic
<drathir> a to nie zalezy od tego co devy os-a do base dadza?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/HhSRGSBqChwsXX-Vex7GT6Ray9PUovRm39ekkqoUjrQ.jpg?w=576&s=ae73a73240b89920c2e020dc6d6b9c09
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-12
<malutka> \o
<TheNumb> o\
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/VUOP-q8yjZet-OojwVAUSKKfbeTwBVF_x6MxvWFg7Fw.jpg?w=768&s=365ba3af7f1804e414e092ad6eeab25c
<malutka> Ooo takiego miałam
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ar5gRpy_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> o.o https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ax00Xzn_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/7QlpsdSgjQ85k6XaMbWNmKAUZC3aA5JqyndxXbBj6nY.jpg?w=1024&s=94a42a289bf0b53a9a1833f0e8502c25
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/CFFiVnKd7Zyl4pEuGYNh6DcXl977dGYpDGzDtT0Phmw.jpg?w=576&s=f551921c53f9a0b51059aa3d637ce6e9
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/aTerrpK.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/LY_DVCVbn8s2LRLocGFrYPjL7lgGYvCm30uaGTl0LGU.jpg?w=768&s=46cbcf300ef413ec2d34b37b0f9ea3b2
<Ashiren> troche nadgryzione ucho
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ny20N4loUZWHPL9YxMi-fhtcq-TY3zE3XngI0U8EPLE.jpg?w=1024&s=09ff5cb3d1497f52f6942301d7bf19d4
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-13
<Mhrok> hejcia!
<Mhrok> Słyszał ktoś o skrypcie tłumaczącym ludzki rodzaj configu na taki: https://pastebin.com/4YAyhD1p
<Mhrok> Dostaję świra, jak mam coś nowego tam dorzucić. Te nawiasy mnie gubią :P
<gjm> Wygląda jak JSON.
<Mhrok> gjm: tak mi się zdawało właśnie, ciekawe co będzie jak wpakuję to do odczytywarki JSON
<gjm> wyjebie się xD
<gjm> bo to jednak nie JSON
<Mhrok> To jest coś podobnego, ale nie ta składnia, bo są przecinki.
<gjm> kim trzeba być żeby wymyślić coś takiego
<Mhrok> W dziwnych miejscach
<gjm> W JSON też są.
<Mhrok> gjm: https://github.com/szpajder/RTLSDR-Airband
<gjm> eh gurwa
<gjm> to się afair da zrobić prościej
<gjm> w sensie widzę że chcesz retransmitować
<gjm> tfw mój dongle rtl-sdr nie żyje ,_,
<gjm> a hackrf takie drogie
<Mhrok> Ja mam aktualnie trzy na raz w użyciu. Jeden ADS-B, z jednego leci EPWA APP2 na LiveATC, z drugiego EPWA Ground i EPWA Clearance
<Mhrok> Nie wiem, czy da się zrobić prościej. To działa, tylko jak muszę zmienić config to dostaję pierdolca.
<gjm> Ja bym zrobił jakiś routing audio na kiju i tyle.
<gjm> Chciałem sobie 433 MHz pooglądać, ale dongiel przyszedł martwy jak papież.
<gjm> tzn. działa chwilę, ale jak się nagrzeje to spada z rowerka
<gjm> próbowałem naprawiać, ale w efekcie pady poodchodziły :^)
<gjm> i kwarc jest po drugiej stronie płytki
<Mhrok> Oj. A coś lepszego, czy 7$ aliexpress?
<gjm> 7 dolanów
<Mhrok> E, to było kupić od razu kilka :D
<gjm> I tak już mam za dużo rzeczy.
<Mhrok> A masz coś ciekawego? Wiesz, nadmiaru zawsze możesz się pozbyć ;>
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2017/08/13/S7303304.JPG
<gjm> Jakaś 1/3
<Mhrok> BIORĘ ŻYWCA!
<gjm> xD
<gjm> właśnie miałem pisać
<gjm> że żywiec to wypadek
<Mhrok> Nie widzę tam nic, czego bym potrzebował i nie leżałoby u mnie odłogiem.
<Mhrok> Już teraz nie mam co zrobić z jednym Arduino i RPi.
<gjm> Większość pierdół leży gdzie indziej.
<TheNumb> gjm: te trzy maliny na chodzie?
<Mhrok> Właśnie jedna malinka mogłaby się tylko przydać, bo moja jest w nieznanym stanie.
<TheNumb> Ja bym sobie postawił klaster docker swarm
<gjm> Jedna nie ma micro USB, i nie mam pasującego złącza, ale działa, jedna ma zjebany kontroler zasilania, jedna działa normalnie.
<gjm> I wszystkie mają obrobione otwory montażowe, żeby wchodziło M3.
<TheNumb> Masz coś arm v7 do spylenia?
<TheNumb> Albo v8
<gjm> BeagleBone Black mam.
<gjm> tfw ostatnio w robocie dostałem jakiś cumputer na AM3352
<gjm> ma jakiś port debug
<gjm> wygląda jak rs-232
<gjm> podpinam się i nic
<gjm> kabel nie miał crossa tx-rx
<gjm> 2 dni zmarnowane
<TheNumb> :D
<jacekowski> gjm: dlatego ja sie podpinam woltomierzem albo oscyloskopem najpierw
<gjm> Oba Teki zajęte.
<gjm> Poza tym nie ruszam sprzętu którego ktoś używa na codzień.
<gjm> Ale potem po prostu sprawdziłem przejścia.
<gjm> moja twarz wtedy
<zagura> Kojarzy ktoś problem zewnętrznego monitora po VGA na komputerze z nvidią optimus na Ubuntu?
<gjm> Nie kojarzę.
<zagura> Mój laptop nie widzi monitora podpiętego do VGA :(
<zagura> Na Windowsie/BIOSie widzi…
<zagura> A na Linuxie… lipa.
<gjm> Fajnie byłoby wiedzieć co to za komputer.
<gjm> To strasznie ułatwia diagnozę.
<gjm> >optimus
<gjm> kanker under linugz
<zagura> Lenovo W520
<zagura> Ubuntu Xenial
<zagura> Swoją drogą, przez rok śmigało i się zepsuło :(
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-10
<mdfi> czesc
<mdfi> mam sieciowy i raczej nie blachy problem naswoim ubuntu, czy bylby ktos tutaj obecny i byl w stanie pomoc z analiza
<Ashiren> oO
<mdfi> wifi padlo, nie pokazuje interfejsow, ethernet tez nie dziala
<gjm> Podaj model i markę zasilacza.
<Ashiren> ale co, po aktualizacji?
<Ashiren> czy samo z siebie
<mdfi> Ashiren: ethernet odzyskalem, chwila moze sie uda dalej..
<mdfi> jestok:)
<mdfi> gjm: a ty sie pierdol
<mdfi> narka
<Ashiren> :o
<gjm> oh ah
<gjm> ale mnie to zapiekło
<jacekowski> ale mial racje
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/0rl0g47ygve11.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/U9oc9Vz.jpg
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/wvbf1q4jmcf11.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/tUnoB9v.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/phhhrqn0abf11.jpg
<Ashiren> oh shit, tyle rudych kotkow a przeciez malutkiej nie ma :o
<gjm> Ktoś tu się zakochał. :>
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/x110goanqbf11.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-05
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-06
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-07
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-08
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-09
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-10
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aLgxDNz_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aR1bYR5_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/sB9flHd.jpg
<Ashiren> rodzinka https://i.imgur.com/bGq8uNf.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-11
<malutka> o/
